# Redclaw's Eyes of the Lich Queen



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2007)

Wroat, the second Mol of Barrakas, 1002 YK

The newly chartered adventuring party and guild is recovering in Wroat, freshly returned from their first action under official license.  They sit in the common room of the Inn of the Broken View (named for its large window looking across the Howling River at Brokenblade Castle), enjoying a liesurely evening meal.  A new supply of money lines their pockets, new items of magic mingle with their other possessions, and a sense of accomplishment nourishes their souls.

For the first time in weeks there is no soreness to their limbs, there are no insects dining on their blood, and there is no urgent sense of danger around every corner.  It is, in fact, perfectly peaceful and comfortable.  As the wife of the innkeeper brings a platter loaded with steaming fresh bread, a pile of fresh ribs and another pitcher of ale, all seems right with the world.

Then everyone is startled to see Talas freeze in mid-motion, hand halfway to the food.

[sblock=Talas] 
With no warning, you suddenly hear the voice of what sounds like a gnome inside your head.  Your services are requested.  Bring your companions to Kern's Rest and Revelry tomorrow morning to discuss arrangements.  Be prepared to travel.  A House Sivis Service.  And just like that the voice is gone.[/sblock]

Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2007)

"One more blow against the great darkness! One more quest accomplished in the name of righteousness! We will draw more followers to the the shining beacon of our good name, and bring great peace and well being to the world."

With his bold red and blue cloak and stupidly heavy armor, Drekhad makes heavily exagerrated motions and shakes his fist at the air constantly while speaking. He hasn't shut up in ten minutes now.

"We will prevail! We will cast out the hated enemy and bring the world into the light. I will not fail you as your bold and victorious leader, not now not ever."

Turning towards the open window view, more quietly, "We will show them just who we are. They are not worthy to be our opponents."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 5, 2007)

*Talas*

Talas had enjoyed the quiet days, as much as one could with Drekhad around.  His hand reached towards the meal, but he pauses midway and cocks his head, as if listening to a distant conversation.  He closes his eyes in concentration, trying to filter out the speech that Drekhad currently was making.

Talas reopens his eyes and looks to his brother, then the rest of their new guild.  They had established quite a bit of fame recently.  "Our services are requested tomorrow," he says loudly, not bothering to signal to Drakhad that he had something to say.  "Unknown proprietor, we meet tomorrow morning at Kern's Rest and Revelry.  We are supposed to be prepared for travel."   He then mutters under his breath, "More rations, I hate rations."

He then grabs a handful of ribs and a mug full of ale and takes his time in the first plate, savoring every bite and sip.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 5, 2007)

Bregan listens to Talas' words with interest. They were going to travel again. Excellent. He wondered if Drekhad had heard. That one spoke constantly. Without a word, Bregan stood and retired to his room with the intent of making sure his gear was in proper working order.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 5, 2007)

Alexa, too, has learned by now to tune out Drekhad's sermons; it's not that she disagrees so much as she's heard all of them. Repeatedly. She perks up at Talas' announcement, though. "A new mission so soon? I think I'm going to _like_ this adventuring guild business!". She grins at her companions then digs into the food. "Mmmm, these ribs are great!"


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 5, 2007)

*Cholas* 

Over their eating (and their "leader"'s musings), the willowy figure remarks playfully to his brother:
"Ah, Talas... it won't hurt going back to rations for a while - you'll enjoy more your food after... you already do!"

As an enthusiastic smile - they're working again! - shines on him, he turns to the rest of the table:
"I don't really like all the secrecy... well, at least we are getting known - it's not another mission for the church!"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2007)

Your rooms and the rest of your meal are paid for (from the proceeds of your last adventure).  Feel free to keep the discussion going, and let me know when you're ready to head on to Kern's.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 5, 2007)

Bregan sits in his room and quietly goes over this equipment. He checks his bow for flaws. He checks his wonderous armor for anything out of place. Content that his equipment was ready, he begins to put on _Hunters Shelter_.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 5, 2007)

The next morning you get direction to Kern's Rest and Revelry from your host.  Aye, I know where Kern's is.  That's a right restive hostel, that is.  You won't be getting much rest there.  He tries hard to convince you to stay at the Broken View, but also tries to keep you happy with your experience by providing good directions.   Just remember, it's run by two 'Marked Houses, Ghallanda and Thuranni, so don't be caught unawares.  Rumor has it there's a fair bit of secret dealings that happen in private rooms to the back.

It takes you a little over 30 minutes to traverse part of the city, including crossing the river on a ferry.  Eventually you find yourself outside your destination.  It looks warm and inviting, promising beds, food and entertainment.  As you enter you see a large common room with three different stages spread far enough apart that they shouldn't interfere with each other too much.  Each stage has its own grouping of tables surrounding it.  At the moment only one of the stages is in use, holding a solo lutist, quietly strumming a gentle tune.  A number of patrons sit at a large table near the bard.

Seeing you arrive, a perky young half-elf comes over with a welcoming smile on her face.  Welcome to Kern's, friends.  Unless I miss my guess, you are the Burden brothers and company, yes?  Please, your party is waiting for you in one of our private rooms.

The host leads you to a second-floor room, partially open to the floor below and with an excellent view of the stage.  The sounds of the lute carry above the faint din of breakfast.  A number of chairs are arranged closest to the balcony's edge, and a low table against the back wall of the room is laden with fruits and pastries.

A middle-aged human with dark hair and neatly trimmed beard stands near the chairs, apparently enjoying the musical performance.  He turns as the door opens, gesturing to the table.  Please, help yourselves.  My name is Sur'kil, and we have business to discuss, which is always more pleasant on a full stomach.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 5, 2007)

Bregan sits at the table quietly, paying close attention but not wanting to say anything. _Better to keep your mouth shut and have people think you're a fool, then to open your mouth and remove all doubt,_ he thought to himself. Those were words he lived by and often was amused at the races that did just that, made themselves look like fools.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 6, 2007)

*Talas*

The Previous night:



> "I don't really like all the secrecy... well, at least we are getting known - it's not another mission for the church!"




"Me either, remember when we fought that pack of ghouls in the secret underground chamber of the Church of Dol Arrah?  They thought they had a rat problem, and they didn't even know the passage was there.  Knowledge like that is best shared with others.  Then again, the ghouls probably didn't want anybody to find their lair, so knowledge means different things to different people."   Talas rubs his chin in thought.  "I don't like the idea of being invited to a place we don't know, by an unknown person.  Be on your guard, we've made some enemies along our way, and don't want to have all our victories be spoiled by some cowardly ambushers."

[sblock=In addition]I can't tell if the part of the Chola's quote above is relief or disappointment(considering the character probably disappointment).  If it is relief, I'll say the following as well:  "Now brother, are you finally admitting that my arcane skills are superior to your skills in the divine?"[/sblock]

When arriving at the hostel, Talas let's somebody else lead, preferably his twin.  He was not the appointed leader of this band.  That was not his duty.  He lets out a faint sigh.

While walking up to the private room, Talas taps the hilt of his flail to the beat of the distant music of the lute.  He eyes the pastries and then his companions.  He sits and speaks abruptly, "I prefer business before pleasure, now speak what you will."


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 6, 2007)

[sblock]It was relief, actually... so Cholas rolled his eyes, keeping warm their unending debate "Oh, Tal... we'll spread the Flame's glory out of the church, now.
Weren't you tired of preaching to the choir?"[/sblock]

At the hostel...
_Your manners, Tal... we're also representing the church here... oh, well - it will do no harm, learning our mission first, and planning as we eat..._
Comfortably sat, he waits for their host to start, an easy smile on his lips.
He's studing the man as he speaks - that's not a church mission, so his guard is kept high.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 6, 2007)

Drekhad introduces himself to every person that passes one way or another by saying one of these four things:

"We are the invincible Burden Brother's Brigade!"

"There's nobody that can stop us."

"Burden Brother's Brigade coming through."

"We will destroy whatever evildoers we come across!"


----------



## Zurai (Dec 6, 2007)

Alexa sways back and forth in her seat in response to the lutist below, seemingly without realizing it. Her attention is focused first on the light repast spread before them, from which she selects a single pastry and a couple varieties of fruit to pick at, and then on their host. She quickly and efficiently slices an apple into eighths with one of her daggers, then divides the pastry into similarly sized chunks. She stacks a slice of apple onto one of the pastry chunks, then daintily eats the combined treat, half-closing her eyes in pleasure and licking her lips to get all of the sweet flavor.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 6, 2007)

Sur'kil looks slightly taken aback by your lack of interest in the food, but he quickly recovers and joins you by the chairs.  Yes, well, let's proceed then.  I am what you might call an independent researcher.  I have recently uncovered hints and rumors of an ancient site dating back to the so-called Age of Demons.  I would like to employ you to investigate this location, and to retrieve a relic that I believe might yet remain there.

The task is not without some degree of danger, which is why I require the services of individuals such as yourselves.  Sur'kil continues.  The location, while nominally still in Khorvaire, is somewhat remote, and so I would like to procure your services for a period of at least four weeks.  You will have free choice of any treasure found at the site with the exception of the relics I seek, for which you will be rewarded in full.  I can offer you each a base fee of 25o gp per week plus travel expenses.  I will provide half up front.  He watches you expectantly.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 6, 2007)

Bregan shakes his head, _A ancient site of demons........ Ancient places do not lose their power. It either lies dormant or transforms. Which leads me to two possible conclusions: these "relics" hold ancient power or are the ancient power. So which is it?He wasn't afraid of such a place, he wasn't afraid of much. He did want the companions to think about this one though, which is why he finally spoke. He did not want to be the reason why a human came to untold power._


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 6, 2007)

Sur'kil gives Bregan an appraising look, nodding in recognition of his wisdom.  True, such sites can contain great power.  I am not sure what you will find, although I am not expecting items of actual power.  More likely you will discover tablets or slates with ancient writings, lost works of art or symbology, and other equally exciting finds.

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]
You sense no actual dishonesty in what Sur'kil says, but it seems like there might be a bit more to the situation than he is telling you. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 6, 2007)

I shall agree, as I am sure this band will, to investigate this area for you. Know this however, I shall not turn over _anything_ that we deem as powerful. Those items will be given to the proper people, or destroyed entirely. He pauses for a moment, gauging the man's reaction, Agreed?


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2007)

Sur'kil's stare is pained, and then turns as cold as ice at this.  I absolutely will not agree to those terms.  I can not condone the destruction of any item of antiquity.  My life's work is the study of ancient knowledge and art, any piece of which could be groundshaking in its significance.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 7, 2007)

So you would play with powers that are beyond your control? Bregan leans forward slightly, putting more weight on his feet. We have spent the better part of our lives protecting this land and the people in it. I shall not and will not have one person, for their own greed, endanger the lives of everyone. Bregan takes a deep breath and calms himself. Perhaps you will be kind enough to inform us of that which you are leaving out? he states matter-of-factly.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 7, 2007)

*Talas*



> "Oh, Tal... we'll spread the Flame's glory out of the church, now.




"As you know I spread glory my own way," he says tapping the handle of his flail.

Talas watches in amusement as Bregan trades jibes with their would be employer.  He offered them a quite a bit of money, as well as the choice bits of treasure that they would find.  He found it in himself to intercede, before the deal was over before it even started.



			
				OnlyTheStrong said:
			
		

> ...Those items will be given to the proper people, or destroyed entirely...






			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> My life's work is the study of ancient knowledge and art, any piece of which could be groundshaking in its significance.




"Well then," Talas says, slamming his mailed fist on the table for emphasis, "if we find any items of power, we shall bring them back to you like you want, for you are obviously "the proper people".  If the items we are to bring radiate an aura of evil, you shall be able to study them in a safe spot, perhaps inside The Blessed Church of the Silver Flame, where the evil objects will be safe and so will you.  Right brother?"

"I assume you are one of the scholars of Morgrave then?  I am quite the research hound myself, even if I don't look it."

"The place you describe could be anywhere, but if it has relics from that ancient age, I am interested."

[sblock=ooc]I was trying to think of a name for the guild, that will do fine I suppose.  I assumed it we be named after Drekhad, since he is the founder.  Is that 25gp/wk or 250gp/wk?  How about that box o' rations now, as well as horses?[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2007)

> I shall not and will not have one person, for their own greed, endanger the lives of everyone.



You presume much, feral one.  You know naught of me except that I have offered to pay you a substantial sum to unearth ancient works of art for me, yet you seem to assume that I am Khyber bent on destroying all live as we know it.  I assure you, I am seeking only what I said, writings and art of ancient times.  Should something of some arcane power be discovered, I will endeavor to find a safe place to store it, or, after studying it carefully for any important knowledge it can share, seek a way to eliminate its threat. 

However, I WILL NOT agree to blindly destroy it because some paranoid shifter is worried about anything more powerful than a potion of healing falling into "the wrong hands".  If those are your demands, I suppose I will have to find a different--



> "Well then,"  Talas says, slamming his mailed fist on the table for emphasis, "if we find any items of power, we shall bring them back to you like you want, for you are obviously "the proper people".




Sur'kil turns to Talas, a look of relief on his face.  Excellent, a voice of reason.



> "If the items we are to bring radiate an aura of evil, you shall be able to study them in a safe spot, perhaps inside The Blessed Church of the Silver Flame, where the evil objects will be safe and so will you. Right brother?"




 While I have no standing with the Church, I will agree that in such a circumstance we may work together to find a suitable location.  Again, I feel that all of this detailed discussion is precipitate, as you are highly unlikely to find such an item, whatever your feral friend may think.  Another glare finds its way to Bregan.



> "I assume you are one of the scholars of Morgrave then? I am quite the research hound myself, even if I don't look it."
> 
> "The place you describe could be anywhere, but if it has relics from that ancient age, I am interested."




I am not directly connected to the University, but I have numerous colleagues who call that institution home.  I am an independant in terms of my research.

Excellent, I am glad to hear it.  What about the rest of you?  Have I found my hearty band of adventurers to help me in my studies?    He looks expectantly at everyone but Bregan.


[sblock=ooc] Sorry about that, it's 250 gp per week per PC. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 7, 2007)

Bregan interupts rudely, In that case, I must take my leave.Bregan walks towards the edge of the room, toward the door they came in. A thought passes through his mind, so he stops and remarks, All is not as it seems is it? Perhaps you are not as you seem or perhaps this mission is not what it seems. Before I go, would you like to inform us the rest of the details? Perhaps then I will not be so openly against the journey.


[sblock=ooc] I have no clue what I'm thinking here. Just something seems out of place. Maybe I'm paranoid, which I probably am. He seems............too interested in the artifacts and as far as any of us can tell he's not lying, which makes him either a fantastic liar or...... idk what. I'm still working on that last part. [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2007)

Sur'kil regards the shifter coldly.  I fear you are overreaching, shifter.  There are more adventurers in Wroat than employers, so I have no doubt that I could hire another band if you are not interested.  My research here suggests that you are well-suited to this task, but you are certainly not my only option.  In fact, if I weren't hoping to leave immediately I would likely already be finding alternates.

As to any further information I might have, I can only say that getting any more specific before we are agreed and on our way is not an option.  The last thing that I want is someone else following my research and making the resulting discoveries ahead of us.  You have given me littele reason to trust you at this point, so why would I believe you wouldn't sell my information, or try to use it yourselves.

[sblock=ooc] Or he's telling the truth, but wants to keep some information for himself...
Many people, especially those who can afford over 1000 gp per week plus travel expenses, have a few things they don't tell people they've just met.    [/sblock]


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 7, 2007)

_How far can we trust this man? Is everyone over-reacting? Even if this man was trying to use us to bring demon-tainted antiquities to the surface... we should accept. To recover those same - the church must know! And if we don't, someone else will get the job - someone with far less scruples, probably.
Only Alexa looks quiet - maybe she's thinking along those lines too - and liking it as little as I do._

As tempers start flaring around, Cholas supports his brother's stance
"So long it's agreed that any item found tainted by evil will be studied under the eye of the Silver Flame's Templars, I can't foresee any harm in undertaking this mission - and much to be gained for everyone. We'd need to know more of the location, however..."
[sblock]OOC: I hope I've got the branch of the church right... I can't remember the names of the others!  [/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 7, 2007)

Alexa frowns as Bregan starts to argue with their prospective employer, and as Bregan gets up to leave, she sits up straight in her seat and her voice cracks out like a whip. "Bregan, _sit down_. Do not forget, if nothing else, we all represent the guild. Your actions here reflect poorly on _all_ of us. You have been extremely rude to a prospective employer, and that could ruin our reputation. Do you think we'd continue getting such interesting jobs if Sur'kil here started spreading word that we insult our employers before the deal has even been struck? I will not stand for it." She shifts her gaze to Sur'kil and smiles apologetically. "I'm sorry for my companions' reactions, sir. They hear things like 'artifacts from the Age of Demons' and their thoughts immediately translate it to 'evil things best left buried'. I gather, however, from your descriptions, that your 'artifacts' are things like paintings, pottery shards, ancient coins, and the like, yes? _I_ for one have no problem helping to discover items of such historical import. Of course, anything we found that was tainted with evil would need to be watched over carefully, but I'm sure you have plans for that as well."

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy +11 to try to soothe Sur'kil and get this job offer back on track...[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 7, 2007)

Bregan pauses before reaching the door, turns around and walks towards Alexa. He leans over and whispers, I care not. He straightens up and says, I will accept your job provided that you disclose the rest of the information to us.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 7, 2007)

(The fact that I can't get a subscription to this thread going is keeping me from noticing it in time to promptly react to things.)

"Let us form a great partnership! We'll raise our shining blades against the darkness!"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 7, 2007)

Sur'kil smiles at the young bard, and then turns his focus to the entire company.  Again, I assure you I am expecting little of martial or arcane significance, but am hoping to discover much of historical import.  I am glad that there are those among you who understand the appeal of such items,  here he nods at Talas and Alexa, and I hope that we can indeed form a partnership.  

As for your concern about anything beyond that, you have my word that I have colleagues who will be able to deal with any such items, should the unlikely occur.  While not followers of the Church of the Flame, they are trustworthy and will ensure that no such items are used to evil purposes.  That is the best that I can offer.

His suddenly icy eyes turn on Bregan again.  As for your repeated demands for the whole story, I will again say that I do not feel comfortable revealing any more at present.  I have spent many months searching for references of this site, discovering its location and history.  I can not afford to lose that time to loose tongues or worse.  Rest assured that I will give you the information you need before we arrive.  If it helps, I can afford to increase the fee to 350 gp per week.

If those terms are satisfactory, we can begin our journey.  I have booked passage for us on the lightning rail, which departs this afternoon.

[sblock=ooc] successful diplomacy check, and the disaster is averted.  Don't forget that most rolls can be made on invisible castle. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 7, 2007)

Bregan nods and drops the subject, _I'll be damned if I turn over anything without having a proper priest or magic user look at it. Good thing the group is as it is. _

The man's wording suddenly strikes him. _Does he intent on joining our venture? Why not just have the university travel with him? It surely would be far less expensive for him and he would be able to study the items. _


**edit** ooc: It seriously struck me as I was fixing leave the site. He said we, which seems like he wants to travel with us. Doesn't matter to Bregan, he will be out ahead of the group most of the time.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 8, 2007)

*Talas*

Talas cringes slightly at the sharp motherly tones of Alexa.  If anything could drive him mad, it would be her incessant motherly tones.  Luckily for him she had other talents.  He lets the fact slide that he would like to see those artifacts become unburied instead of lay undiscovered in some ruins.

"Good to see you are with us Drekhad!"

"I think we are all in agreement, 350gp a week for each of us, with half of it up front would be perfect.  When we return, I would like to stand by your side Sur'kil and study the items as well.  As I said earlier, I am quite fond of gathering things of knowledge."   _Knowledge is Power._

As they stand to leave, Talas speaks one last question over a mouthful of a pastry that he had finally decided to partake in.  "Where are we going anyway?  We should gather a few supplies before we leave, and it would be best to gather gear most suitable to our terrain and any resistance, however futile, we encounter there."The mouthful of breakfast is slightly amusing, but one can't overlook the cockiness in his voice.

[sblock=ooc]How about that box o' rations now?  If we spend put all our funds together for it, we'll still have 200gp each left for other supplies.[/sblock]


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 8, 2007)

_He's coming with us? Oh - I suppose he really doesn't want to reveal details...
Alexa... may the Flame always shine on you - without you, we'd be out of work!_

Cholas listens attently, sampling the pastries - maybe their employer will finally give them some detail... it wouldn't hurt being prepared to the hardships of the new mission!

[sblock=ooc]It would give us a more "professional" appearance, not having to hunt on the way - I'm all for the box. And with 200 gp I could still buy 2 cold iron arrows of evil outsider bane - we're looking for stuff from the age of _Demons_, aren't us? [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 8, 2007)

Sur'kil practically beams as he hears so many voices agree to join his expedition.  Excellent!  I am quite glad that we could come to an agreement.  As I said, we depart on the lightning rail this afternoon, so you have about three hours to prepare, and then meet me at the station.    He reaches into his robe and pulls out five coin purses, carefully placing them before each of you (okay, carefully placing them before four of you, and dumping one unceremoniously in front of Bregan.)

Sadly, I came prepared for the first price, so I will have to give you the remainder when we reach our transport.  I hope that this is acceptable.

As for our destination, once again I must decline your request for the moment.  I will give you all of the information I have once we are underway.

The coin purses each hold 50 pp.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 8, 2007)

"Excellent news. Let's get our equipment ready for another great expedition then!"


----------



## Zurai (Dec 8, 2007)

Alexa's eyes flash with anger when Bregan whispers in her ear, but she does not respond to him and when she turns back to Sur'kil she smiles pleasantly. "I'm glad we could work things out. I'm looking forward to working with you!"

_____________________

Once the party leaves Sur'kil's presence (or vice versa), Alexa is quick to turn to her companions and explain, "I'm sorry for being so bossy there. It's plain that negotiations were breaking down and while I'd never agree to a mission any majority of us were against, it's important now that we're an official guild to remain respectable at all times. So long as our employers are respectful, we should be as well." 

She turns to Bregan and hugs him impulsively. "And Bregan, don't take what I said too harshly. It was for our employer's benefit more than anything. If you'd walked out there, he would have tossed us out as well, and then some other, less upstanding, guild would have gotten the job. Would you rather _we_ be the people on the job, dealing with whatever artifacts are uncovered, or some slinky Sharnian company that's more interested in the gold than what's done with the artifacts? I fully agree that anything evil needs to be dealt with, and I cannot be sure that will happen unless we're there dealing with it!" Alexa states with a smile.

She turns and faces all of the group. "Still, given how things went, I think perhaps we should leave negotiations like that to me, eh boys? You all are plenty good with plans and weapons and spells, but your people skills leave something to be desired." She very carefully does _not_ look directly at either Bregan or Drekhad when she says the last.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 8, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> She turns to Bregan and hugs him impulsively. "And Bregan, don't take what I said too harshly. It was for our employer's benefit more than anything. If you'd walked out there, he would have tossed us out as well, and then some other, less upstanding, guild would have gotten the job. Would you rather _we_ be the people on the job, dealing with whatever artifacts are uncovered, or some slinky Sharnian company that's more interested in the gold than what's done with the artifacts? I fully agree that anything evil needs to be dealt with, and I cannot be sure that will happen unless we're there dealing with it!" Alexa states with a smile.





Bregan smiles slightly and nods at her. That is the very reason I agreed. He never really cared when she stepped in during social situations. In fact, he preferred it. _I will not be responsible for unleashing some long forgotten evil upon this world. Even if it costs my own life._


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 9, 2007)

*Talas*

Talas nods at the red headed young woman.  "That is fine by me.  Like you said, most of us have pursued other goals and neglected the study of wordplay and folk in the upper echelons of society."

[sblock=ooc]Any news on TwistedMindInc, our lovable shifter warmage?  Assuming TwistedMindInc is absent right now, we shall have the rations box and 100gp each to spare.(as opposed to the 200 with him included.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 9, 2007)

You are able to find a store, _Averunds Arcane Assortment_, which can provide just such a magical item.  He has other items to offer as well, and tries very hard to convince you to buy a _Handy Haversack_ as well, as it is Even more useful on a long journey.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 9, 2007)

*Talas*

Talas hands over the party money to the salesman.  "Thank you very much, as much as I hate rations, it tastes better than roots and grubs.  We may aquire return with great riches, make sure you keep your stock up."  Talas hands the box over to Alexa.  "You had best keep this for now.  Are we ready?"

[sblock=ooc]Is this okay with everyone?  We each have 100gp left after the purchase.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 9, 2007)

Alexa scoffs at Talas. "Oh, sure, make the petite woman carry all the supplies. Good thing I already have a _handy haversack_, I guess." She sticks her tongue out at him, then stows the _field provisions box_ in the central compartment of her _haversack_.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 9, 2007)

Bregan simply ignores the man and wonders around the shop.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 9, 2007)

*Talas*

 "Oh, sure, make the petite woman carry all the supplies,"  Talas in a high pitched voice imitating their appointed leader.  "Since Cholas seems to be worried about my eating habits, I figured you would be the one to hand out portions,"  he says with a grin.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 10, 2007)

*Cholas*

In the store, they keep poking fun at each other - it's the best way to go into a potentially deadly adventure!
*"Rations are rations - even magical ones... you'd be more prone to kick the box away than to gobble up all of it, Tal!
But don't worry, we'd never curse you with this box... only with its creations."*

As they walk away, Cholas announces that his next stop is at the church's grounds - *"I'm going back to the Flame's Field - in the training hall I'll probably find someone already expert with demons - it's our only clue on this mission. I'll ask them for advice.
In fact... what do we know of demons?
Tal, you bookworm - any pointers?"*


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 11, 2007)

There is, in fact, a Temple of the Flame.  It's back near the Broken View, but you can reach it and still be back in time for the lightning rail's departure.  You won't have much extra time, however.

When you arrive you find a grizzled old war veteran in a meditative trance before a shrine to the Flame.  He snaps to attention as you enter, not threatening but very aware of your presence.  Eh?  What do you want then, lad?  You here to commune with the Flame or is there aught else I can help you with?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 11, 2007)

> In fact... what do we know of demons?  Tal, you bookworm - any pointers?




"Chol, you know I hate it when you call me that.  I consider myself more a student, studying the different behaviors of creatures.  I learn through action, not as much anymore from books.  Though they do come it handy every once in a while.  Let's see..."

"You're going to the Church again?"  Talas rolls his eyes in obvious disgust.  "You need to trust more in yourself brother, not some thing you can't feel, can't see, can't hear.  Anyway, I don't need anymore supplies.  I'll see you at the rail, I'm going to speak with our employer, to see if I get some more information out of him yet."

[sblock=Knowledge Planes]  17 [/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 11, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "You're going to the Church again?"  Talas rolls his eyes in obvious disgust.  "You need to trust more in yourself brother, not some thing you can't feel, can't see, can't hear."




Alexa waggles her finger at Talas, but doesn't lecture him. "I need to write to mother and father to let them know I'll be gone for a while. I'll meet you at the rail in a couple hours."


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 11, 2007)

*Cholas*

He rolls his eyes at his brother's comment - _he'll never change. Still, he's a good brother... may he never change!_ - and keeps at him, an half smile forming as he shakes his head

*"And that's the exact moment your smarts will come useful, for all the fun I can poke at them, Tal..."*


Later, at the church - *"I'm in need for advice - bordering on the spiritual kind. I'm going into battle - not for the Flame, this time, but one of my own... and there will be demons. Those, that I shall not suffer - but still, I've never fought them. I need the advice of someone who did."*

[sblock=ooc]I hope I'm not confusing anyone - two conversations, in two different time-frames...[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 11, 2007)

Bregan shrugs and wonders off in the direction of the rail. He wanted to beat their employer there. To see what people, if any, were waiting there.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 11, 2007)

[sblock=EvolutionKB]
Your study of all things planar has give you the knowledge that outsiders are composed at least partially of material from some other plane (and that demons are native to the Abyss).  You know that they tend to possess darkvision, that their souls and bodies are much more intertwined than other beings.  Demons in particular tend to attack people for the shear joy of spreading pain and fear, and that they also enjoy tempting mortals into depravity.  A subset of demon, the Tanar'ri, are immune to electricity and poison, are resistant to acid, cold and fire, are telepathic, and are able to summon more of their ilk. [/sblock]

At the temple the grizzled veteran scratches at a prominent, long-healed scar on his right arm.  Aye, I've fought demons lad.  And trust me, any battle where you face a demon is for the Flame.  I don't have the knowledge to explain much, but I can tell you that weapons of cold iron are of more use than others, and that they are tough buggers in general.  Many a time I've seen one of them things shrug off a blow or a spell that I thought would end its existence.
Good luck, lad.  I'll speak to the Flame on your behalf.  With that he turns back to his meditation.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 11, 2007)

_Cold iron... just what the fletcher wanted to sell me - and I refused. And time is running short here... oh, well. It's not even sure that there are demons where we are going - raiders and tomb-thiefs sounded almost more likely..._

*"I'll look for cold iron arrows then. Thank you - may the Flame shine on you and this temple."*
As there's no time to get to the weapons shop anyway, Cholas briefly joins the warrior-priest in meditation.
A couple minutes later, a voice inside him screaming that's getting late (the Flame or just his common sense?), he silently goes away - to quickly assemble his backpack and join the others at the rail.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 12, 2007)

As the party arrives from their various errands and pursuits the lightning rail is beginning to board.  The hustle and bustle of the station can only be described as organized chaos as many people are meeting those who just arrived while others are loading parcels onto the rail-cars, and still others are preparing to embark themselves.  Employees of House Orien point you in the right direction, and soon you find yourselves in a private stateroom with Sur'kil.  He welcomes you in and encourages you to enjoy some relaxation before the trials ahead.  Shortly after everyone is seated, the entire device lurches to life and the countryside starts flashing by the windows.  

After exchanging gentle pleasantries, Sur'kil turns to a trunk full of historical and archaeological tomes.  He spends most of the travel time on the train either reading, writing or sleeping, pausing only long enough to eat the meals that are delivered to the room for him.  He encourages you all to eat in the dining car, and assures you that your meals are included with your tickets.  He steadfastly avoids answering any more detailed questions of your ultimate destination or prize.  He does admit that you will be staying on the rail all the way to Korranberg.

If anyone would like to do anything during the trip, let me know.  It will take roughly 41 hours, so you will be arriving in Korranberg early on the morning of the second day.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 12, 2007)

*Talas*

Still in the store:

"Well brother, demons possess a multitude of deplorable traits.  The ones that come to the front are the spreading of misery and violence for no other reason than the enjoyment of it. A type of demon is immune to electricity, for which does not make me very happy.  They are also able to tolerate extremes in the elements of acid, cold, and fire.  If we encounter one demon, beware, for they can summon more of their kind, and communicate with all creatures via their minds.  I surely hope that we encounter few of them, as my usual tactics will be not very effective against them."

On the rail:

Talas sits and looks out the window for time.  Sur'kil had evaded all questions about their mission thus far, and Talas found it hard to hide his annoyance.  For an hour or so, he sits with his arms crossed over his chest, glaring at Sur'kil who is reading a book.  Talas eventually gets tired of giving their employee daggers and loudly clears his throat until Sur'kil looks up.  When he does Talas points to some of Sur'kils treasures as pleasantly as he can, and without hiding his avid curiousity and thirst for some sort of knowledge, he says, "May I examine those materials as well?  Perhaps whatver mystery lies in your artifacts a fresh new mind would help."


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 12, 2007)

Sur'kil looks up for a moment.  He seems confused by your request, then points toward a couple of books he moved out of his way a moment before and says, I don't think I'll be needing those if you need some reading material for the trip.  I'm rather busy searching for answers and clues here, so I can't answer questions for you though.  With that he turns right back to his books and notes.
The two books he offered you are written in a language you don't understand.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 12, 2007)

Upon arrival in Korranberg, Sur'kil rushes you off the train and into a waiting coach which transports you down to the docks.  By way of explanation, Sur'kil says, Too many others might be interested in these finds.  I can't have anyone see us and get curious.

When you get to the docks you are ushered into a waiting longboat and rowed out to a galleon that bears the arms of House Lyrandar.  Her name is the _Swiftwind_.  

When your gear is stowed, Sur'kil invites you into his cabin.  There he finally gives you some of the information you've been waiting for.  The location you will be surveying is in the jungles of the Q'barran peninsula, to the south of the great volcano of Haka'torvhak.  From Adderport, the destination of this vessel, you will have a five-day trek inland to the site of the Temple of Kha'shazul.  The temple is your destination, and the site of the relics you seek.

The temple is now used by a tribe of lizardfolk worshippers of some half-fiend dragon god.  From what I understand, they demand tribute from other lizardfolk tribes in the region, so I would expect them to be armed and capable.  However, the temple and its inhabitants are merely an obstacle.

I believe that the Temple of Kha'shazul hides a deeper secret, one unknown even to the current inhabitants.  My research indicates the temple occupies a place where an ancient demon was cast down.  Such places were guarded, in legend, by half-dragon beasts.  Somewhere beneath that temple, I believe that the crypt of one such ancient creature lies, along with relics of that time.

These items might prove useful in your journey.  He gives you a map, marked with a number of trails and landmarks.  He also gives you a small box that contains five vials and two stones.  The vials are antitoxin.  You can never be too careful in the jungle.  The stones are sending stones.  You can use them to contact me, sending me a message of up to 25 words.  I will then be able to send a response of similar length.  Each stone will work only once.  Please use them to contact me once you find any relics, or if you find yourself at an impasse and planning to return without any relics.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 12, 2007)

[sblock=Alexa's letter]
Dear Mama and Papa,
All is well with me at the moment; I hope this letter finds you and the boys similarly disposed. I am writing to inform you of recent events. We just finished another mission for the Flame and were eating a dinner in town, when someone sent us a magical Sivis message asking to employ us! Talas said it was like a voice speaking in his head that wasn't his own - but with Talas, I'm not so sure that would be unusual! Regardless, we met our new employer just an hour ago and he wants to hire us to explore some old ruins and bring back artifacts of historical import. He seemed quite the scholar; he got very upset when Bregan suggested that the artifacts should be destroyed. Anyhow, as a result of our new employment, I may be away for up to a month again. I hope to be able to visit you when this assignment ends.

With all my love,
Alexa[/sblock]



> "My research indicates the temple occupies a place where an ancient demon was cast down. Such places were guarded, in legend, by half-dragon beasts. Somewhere beneath that temple, I believe that the crypt of one such ancient creature lies, along with relics of that time."




Alexa tilts her head to the side slightly and asks, "So, are we looking for the crypt of the ancient demon, or of its half-dragon guardian? Or, perhaps, both?"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 12, 2007)

My research suggests that there will be little in the way of a crypt for the demon.  Most such creatures were cast down by the combined might of a cadre of dragons, and their destruction was celebrated.  There isn't likely to be any artifact or relic connected to the demon itself.  

The half-dragon guardian, however, would have been left there to guard the site and prevent any attempt to undo what was done.  It would have been honored and well provided for.  Thus in its crypt there are likely to be a few items of historical significance, to say the least.  

Hopefully now you can see why I thought it unlikely that you would find any items of power.  They simply would not be likely to be laid to rest with such a guardian.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 13, 2007)

Let us be off. Bregan did not enjoy being in this man's presence, and made no effort of hiding it. His bow in hand, be begins walking toward the door.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 13, 2007)

*Talas*

"Oh great, fiends and dragons,"  he says rolling his eyes.  After thinking to himself of the possibilities might be he still asks, "What kind of half-dragon are we talking about here, any idea?"  Talas is about to turn to leave, following the shifter when he says, "Hey didn't you promise us the rest of our payment now?"

[sblock=Knowledge Arcana on the possilbilities of the type of half-dragon guardian]  26 [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 13, 2007)

[sblock=evolutionKB]
Your understanding of the arcane arts lets you know that many dragons are accomplished shapechangers, and thus a half-dragon can come in almost any form.  You've heard of things all the way from a half-dragon ogre to a a half-dragon unicorn.
As to specific half-dragons in an ancient guardian role, you don't have any information (I think that would be knowledge history.[/sblock]

Sur'kil looks at you in confusion at first, then nods as his thoughts come back to business.  Yes, yes.  Of course.  My apologies, good Talas.    He pulls out a large coffer from under his bed and spends a moment concentrating on it, then opens it.  After rustling around for a bit he pulls out a purse and hands it over.  You'll have to divide it out, but there are 20 pieces of platinum for each of you.  That should make up the half up front that I promised you.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 13, 2007)

Bregan pauses, Talas, I would appreciate a private word with you outside. Bregan exits without listening for a response. 


[sblock=Talas]  
I know very little about what is going on, but something is wrong. He knows things from the past that very few know, he has a small treasure, and a very distinct interest in ancient relics. This man should be a famous scholar, or even the leader of his own house. Please, look upon these facts with an open mind. My instinct is all I have, and it is screaming at me that he is different. Perhaps I am wrong, but perhaps I am right.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]

Okay, Bregan may be alittle bit too suspicious. He may be wrong lol. He just has to find something wrong with this guy. [/sblock]


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 13, 2007)

_Wait a second... half-dragon... laid to rest?_
*"The dragon may be of the worst possible kind - what was that about the guardian being "laid to rest"? Do you think we'll find an half-dragon... or the body of an half-dragon?"*
His eyes are shutting to slits as he speaks - a demon's crypt wasn't bad enough... we could be talking of undeads here. The Flame bless us all!


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 13, 2007)

The Age of Demons was long ago.  As long-lived as dragons are, or even their half-dragon kin, they are not likely to still be alive today.  I expect that you will find the crypt of a half-dragon guardian, and in that crypt some relics dating back to that ancient time.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 14, 2007)

"Are there any particular types of relics you are most interested in, or should we just use our judgment if there are too many to safely bring back? 25 words might not be enough to accurately describe what we find. Also, are there any other potential dangers native to the site, aside from the lizardmen?"


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 14, 2007)

I hope that you won't have to leave anything behind.  I am most interested in knowledge, so anything you find with writing or similar communication would be most valuable.  Anything you can tell me with the 25 words will help me better answer questions about specifics.  

As for other challenges, all I know of for sure is the primitive tribals.  I'm sure there will be native wildlife as well.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 14, 2007)

*Talas*

"If the half dragon guardian is moldering, we should have nothing to worry about, though we should acquire some holy water just in case undead do lurk about the crypt."  Talas then waits around for a moment listening to the replies of their employer after taking his share of the platinum.

[sblock=Knowledge nature]What kind of animals/other wildlife may we run into?  Knowledge Nature:  28 [/sblock]

He then steps outside and listens to the shifter speak his mind.  He nods his head at his concerns before speaking.  "He seems trustworthy enough to me.  He may work for a Dragonmarked house or just be an adventurer like us.  He seems harmless, but if we uncover any sort of betrayal, I'll be the first to crack his skull.  Do you have anything else you would wish to acquire before we set out?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 14, 2007)

I wish to know of half-dragons as well. I know nothing of them.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 14, 2007)

[sblock=EvolutionKB]  With that result you can name a good number of likely creatures lurking in the jungles of Q'barra.  A subtropical jungle, it is home to dinosaurs, dire and horrid reptiles, and giant and venemous vermin. [/sblock]


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 14, 2007)

*Cholas*
When (if?) the duo returns, Cholas suggests some shopping to the (part-time?) archeress - hey, it's for a good cause!

*"A templar, back in town, suggested we got some cold iron to deal with demons - and we could be bothering an undead half-dragon demon here.
I'd feel better taking some cold-iron tipped arrows with us. How about a shopping run, Alexa? Weapons require training to change, but adjusting to the new arrows won't be as hard."*


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 14, 2007)

"I feel the ebb of excitement in my heart. In our path there is a great darkness. As the shadows will it, we should be ready."

(Note that I've been running an entire campaign out of Q'barra at home  Funny to go to the same place as a player.)


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 14, 2007)

Shopping might be a bit challenging at this point, as the ship is currently en route to Q'barra.  You should be arriving in Adderport in about five days though.

If there's anything you want to do while in transit, let me know.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]: it was to answer the "last minute" thing of Talas, and to keep the conversation flowing.
I've no intention of losing the train!  [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 15, 2007)

*Talas*

Talas stands near the rail of the ship, looking overboard at the waves crashing againt the hull.  "Yes Cholas, once we reach Adderport, we can fetch some arrows of cold iron to use against any fiends we find.  If they have a Church of the Silver Flame, that would be a good place to start."

For the several days aboard the ship, Talas is up early in the morning, exercising, climbing up and down the rigging, sparring with his companions on the rolling deck, basically anything to keep his mind off the boredom of the days at sea.  During the sparring practice, Talas speaks to his companions, offering advice, even if they don't want it.

"Now imagine I am a Q'barran tiger!  I jump down from the trees above you,"  Talas says as he leaps from the rigging to swing at Alexa.  "He swipes at you with his claws and bites onto your leg, nearly pulling you into his waiting grasp.  What do you do?  No, no! Don't back away!  You stand and fight.  Tigers relish the chase, if you run, he will surely catch you and tackle you to the ground."


----------



## Zurai (Dec 15, 2007)

Alexa arches her eyebrow at Talas. "Tackle me to the ground, eh? My, sir, you _do_ presume." Her lips twitch in a flirtatious smile as she whirls and spins in a sudden rush of movement, tumbling behind Talas and tapping the back of his neck with the flat of her kukri. "Besides, everyone knows that tigers go for the killing blow first. One bite to the back of the neck. Why chase your prey when it's already deigned to deliver itself to you?" She steps back into a guard stance and winks at Talas, her eyes merry and her cheeks rosy with exertion.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 15, 2007)

*Talas*

Talas roll forward, to come up facing the petite woman once again.  "Ah yes, but if a tiger is mad from hunger, the need to eat and the sight of wounded prey would be much stronger than the urge to run from a failed pounce."


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 16, 2007)

Anyone want to do anything else during the five day boat ride?  Where is everyone spending most of their time?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 16, 2007)

Bregan is wondering around the ship. He's not too fond of being on something so......... confined. He's either on the deck or in his room.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 16, 2007)

Talas in the deck for most the day, sleeping his nights away below(and snoring loudly to boot!)


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 16, 2007)

*Cholas*

Outside, with the gruffy ranger - *"Here they go, flirting again - really, it gets embarassing, don't you think, Breg?"*

Cholas will spend the journey on deck, nosing around, listening to any random sailor who wants help from a "priest" (he's probably the best excuse for one they've met in a while), or just hanging out on deck, feeling the wind and reminiscing of past journeys with Bregan, if he will - so, mostly trying to leave Talas and Alexa on their own when the flirting gets too bad.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 16, 2007)

Cholas, how could one tell if a human is not human? He askes blankly.




**edit** text color was wrong......... it annoyed me once I figured it out.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 16, 2007)

The crew consists typical House Lyrandar sailors, with a few unmarked half-elves as officers, and a captain with a lesser mark.  As such, they are all followers of the Host, so they show little interest in Cholas' musings on the Flame.  Some listen politely, but none seem very convinced.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 16, 2007)

*Cholas*
A strange question, from his fellow adventurer - never he thought he was of a philosophical disposition.
Thinking back, what "humans not human" have they encountered? Some were undeads, some were creatures wearing corpses as clothing... what could Bregan be wondering about?

*
"Sometimes the blessed bow I carry has noticed hidden abominations for me, and for the worst other creatures... we could try to bathe them in divine energy. Unharmful to humans, but not to inhuman monstruosities.
The rest, those that haven't earn'd the name of "monstruosities", we can only trust to walk and live among us peacefully, I think.
Bregan, what's the matter? D'you think in the crypt we will find demons in sheep's clothing?"*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 16, 2007)

No my friend, I do not know what lies ahead. I welcome that which can be plainly seen. He pauses for a moment, then whispers, This Sur'kil is whom I speak of. I do not believe he is as we assume. Maybe a half-breed, which is certainly not to say the man is a danger to us, simply.......... withholding more information.  Bregan shrugs, he had absolutely nothing to go on except for the things which he mentioned to Talas earlier. Something about this man just rang out as wrong. Please friend, do not dismiss my words. At least not yet. If there is no other way to tell, then perhaps I will find out on my own........


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 16, 2007)

Cholas voice is lowered, he reassures Bregan that they hadn't all gone bonkers, accepting this mission without inquiring about their employer - but they fely compelled to retrive potentially tainted artifacts

*"He has little trust for the like of us - and yet, this mission looks important to him, given how easily gold flows from him.
Really, he could be just a scholar, extremely rich and jealous of his results as he says... but we're risking our necks here. I'd prefer more transparency too, on his behalf.
I think either he's a fool, risking our lifes and the artifacts out of petty jelousy, or he and the pieces we're looking for are trouble - trouble we'll never see coming.
I will be really glad, if in the end he comes out a fool"*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 16, 2007)

He is no fool, friend. Nor do I feel he is an enemy at the moment. He could of hired any band, yet he chose an experianced group. With the money we demanded, he could of raised several bands. Bregan says as he shakes his head. He looks Cholas directly in the eyes and state, I believe him to be a half breed, whether dragon, demon, or otherwise. That is where my puzzle has led me.  He smiles broadly and adds, Although my head will hurt for days from all this thought! It was rare for Bregan to make a joke like that, but he felt like he needed to say something to fix the potential fears he implanted into Cholas. _"Half-breed, but of what? Too much gold and knowledge flow through him. My companions have as much knowledge as many scholars, yet pale compared to him. He must be something else."_


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 16, 2007)

*Talas*

Talas held his hands up to the girl, letting her know it was time for a breather.  He looked to his brother, a grin on his face.  _Why was he looking him like that?  Did he think something was going on between him and the girl?  He was only trying to teach the girl something of tactics, he was sharing his expansive knowledge.  Did Alexa really think highly of him?  Surely not, though he was a fine physical speciman, surely his cocky demeanor had displaced any inkling of attraction to him, like it did to most others.  I am battlescarred, my nose has been broken many times, my flesh bears the scars of battle, and I am nothing compared to Cholas.  Quietly confident he remains, with The Silver Flame on his side._  He looks to Cholas again, jealousy covering his face.  _How can I compare to that?_


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 16, 2007)

As with the lightning rail ride, Sur'kil spends most of his time in his cabin, apparently studying his texts.  He makes a habit of walking around on deck once in the morning and once in the evening, just before he takes his evening meal.  Otherwise he rarely leaves his cabin.

The sailors are efficient with their work, and discrete with their leisure, old hands at having passengers aboard the vessel.  The politely answer questions, but seem to rush away at the first opportunity.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 17, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Talas roll forward, to come up facing the petite woman once again.  "Ah yes, but if a tiger is mad from hunger, the need to eat and the sight of wounded prey would be much stronger than the urge to run from a failed pounce."




Alexa just tosses her braid back over her should and laughs at Talas. As soon as he's in position again, she presses her attack. While the two spar for some time, anyone watching - and Alexa knows many of the sailors are - would note that while Alexa's movements are graceful and dexterous, she clearly is conserving energy, only giving ground when sorely pressed and only pressing the assault when she has the sure advantage. After a while, Talas calls for a stop.



> Talas held his hands up to the girl, letting her know it was time for a breather. He looked to his brother, a grin on his face.




Alexa rocks back on her heels, still bouncing with energy. "What, tired already? And after all that talk of chasing and running and wounded prey? I'd hoped you would last a little longer..." She grins and teases Talas. Follow Talas' gaze, she winks at Cholas, waves cheerily, then finds a nearby bale of sailcloth to sit down on and stretch, revealing her bared abdomen to anyone watching her. Finding herself covered in sweat, she makes a face and _prestidigitates_ herself clean.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 17, 2007)

Alexa manages to pick up a few admirers among the crew.  At the same time, Talas and Cholas find themselves the subject of unpleasant looks from several crewmen, and they can't seem to figure out what they've done to offend.

After five days spent in similar play, the _Swiftwind _ arrives in Adderport.  As she nears the shore, Sur'kil once again asks you all to meet with him in his cabin.  I will not be departing with you, as I have business to attend elsewhere.  Rest assured that I will keep my seding stones close at hand, and will be ready to respond with instructions as needed.

My absence should make it easier for your presence to go unnoticed, but please do not become complacent.  As I have said before, there are others who might be interested in these artifacts, and I would hate to have them make the find before us.  Please make as little noise as possible in the city and hasten to the jungle.  Once there you should be out of sight of prying eyes.

Did anyone record the stones and anti-toxin, by the way?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2007)

"Adderport! Insects! Snakes! The smell of ripe swamp water seeping into your nostrils! Praise be to the light, what a wonderful place!"

Drekhad smiles even as the misquitos start to cover his skin.

"I sense many righteous deeds to be performed here! Let's get to work!"


----------



## Zurai (Dec 17, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Did anyone record the stones and anti-toxin, by the way?




OOC: I'll take em, I guess, since Alexa has the _handy haversack_.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 18, 2007)

The fact that the crew doesn't like him is not surprising, though what they have against his brother is puzzling.  "Go ahead and take the items Alexa.  If there is indeed poisonous creatures in the jungle that we should fear, perhaps brother you can prepare some spells to restore our strength if the poison takes effect?"

When Sur'kil says that he will be staying behind, Talas is not surprised.  He really didn't expect the scholar to come on their journey with them.  He merely waits to hear Bregan scathing remarks about their employer, for they are sure to come.

At Drekhad's proclamation, Talas raises his fist in affirmation.  "Let's go, there is some artifacts waiting to be found!"


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 18, 2007)

*Cholas*
_Nice - we pass from poisonous glares to a poisonous swamp..._

Cholas looks strangely at his brother - the only spells he can prepare, are in the form of bought scrolls and preparations...
*"The blessings in my power to impart aren't so powerful, but the Flame will bolster us against the worst jungle poisons. But it won't last long.
However, I've some compounds in my backpack that will be perfect for minor inconveniences. 
We could see if here they have something more specific against the local poisons, along with those cold iron weapons..."*


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 18, 2007)

It's easy to find just about anything related to preventing or abating the effects of poisons.  In fact the gates near the exits from the city into the interior of the peninsula are crowded with entrepreneurs hawking antitoxins and potions.

Finding cold iron proves a bit more challenging as it is a specialized item.  It would take some time and asking around (Gather Information roll), with the risk of drawing attention to yourselves if you're not successfull.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 18, 2007)

*"Hah! This swamp sounds rather dangerous. I wonder what other hazards there are to fear here!"*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 19, 2007)

*Talas*

[sblock=ooc]







> Cholas looks strangely at his brother - the only spells he can prepare, are in the form of bought scrolls and preparations




Oops I was thinking that favored souls could change their spells daily like a sprit shaman, my mistake.[/sblock]

"Yes, sorry brother my mistake.  Either way we will need ways of dealing with poison, other than the antitoxin, anybody have any suggestions?"

"Indeed Drekhad, you asked what dangers might we encounter in the swamp, besides the obvious ones already mentioned.  Let me tell you..."

[sblock=Knowledge:  Nature]22 [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 19, 2007)

Bregan runs through everything that he can remember about this area. It had been awhile since he had traveled here and would probably remember more later.

[sblock=Nature check]

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1435500  it's an 18[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 19, 2007)

[sblock=talas] Jungles tend to be hot and humid and very dense in terms of undergrowth.  As such it is often possible to be 20' away from something and not see it (meaning concealment is a possibility).  The previous information gives you a good idea of potential animal encounters, and you know little else about this particular jungle (knoweldge (geography) might be the better roll for that).  Antitoxin is the best bet for helping with minimizing the effect of poison, and lesser restoration is a great spell for removing the damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=onlythestrong] What you're describing is more of a knowledge (local) or knowledge (geography) than nature.  Knowledge (nature) would give you the basics of the jungle terrain type (hot, humid and densely covered in undergrowth, animals as described above).  The others might give you some information about Q'barran jungle in particular. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 20, 2007)

Bregan sits by himself, watching the others. He carefully checks every small detail of his armor and weapons. The kind of enviroment they were headed for would be hard for most of them to navigate. He would have to do a good job to keep them all alert.


**edit** [sblock=ooc]

Nah, it won't be worth getting them until we either know we need them or get discovered. My opinon, could be wrong (I've been wrong before )
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 20, 2007)

*Talas*

Talas waves his hands around his face, clearing the air around him momentarily of some flying insects.  "We might pick up a few more vials of antitoxin, or some scroll or potions of lesser restoration.  Once we are done shopping, I am ready to go."

[sblock=ooc]Trying to keep things moving along...Was anybody wanting to try gather information and risk drawing attention to ourselves to get some cold iron arrows?  I don't think it is a good idea right now, especially when our employer seems to want us to kind of lay low.  I'd be willing to buy a scroll of lesser restoration.  Anybody else?[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Dec 20, 2007)

Alexa shoulders her haversack and readies her gear. "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of _lesser restoration_ scrolls. Let's just be careful, hey?"

[sblock=OOC]By the way, Alexa is *not* an archer  She doesn't even own a bow. Her ranged capability is represented by the daggers she keeps hidden on her person.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 20, 2007)

Antitoxin is available from a number of sources.  You find a pretty reliable apothecary shop where you can purchase it for the standard 50 gp per vial.

Scrolls and potions of Lesser Restoration are a bit more specialized, but there seems to be such a market for them from people headed out into the jungle that there is a group of priests of the Host selling both near the gate.  If you'd like to purchase any, the potions are 300 gp each, and the scrolls are 150.

If there's nothing else you'd like to do to prepare yourselves for the journey, go ahead and set up a marching order for your jungle trek.  The path will be either 5' and 10' wide at different times, so I'd like your order for both.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 20, 2007)

*Cholas* 
Cholas double-checks the leather scroll-holders, and voices his preoccupations - *"I've got some of those scrolls - it could be enough, I think... it's just that I'd hate to be stranded in an unknown jungle, poisoned into helplessness."*

As they get near the gates, he goes to get one more scrolls and an antitoxin vial - and notices how ridicolous is getting his backpack! *"All right - it's getting out of hand. I think I'm taking too seriously that "poisonous jungle" thing - I mean, I'll be actually relieved if we end up using even half of this! Let's confide in the Flame and our skills - we'll be fine."*

When they'll get on the trail, Cholas will take rear-guard duty: he's not a woodsman, but he's good at ranged combat, and should anything attack from behind he can rely on his divine powers - and his trusty walking stick.

[sblock=OOC]I gave a cursory glance at the rogue gallery... you had a shortbow written down somewhere  ! Oh, well. Now we know what to get you for christmas  [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 20, 2007)

Bregan will be out front around 60 ft. He will be cutting a zig-zag path in front of the group, moving as stealthly as he can.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 20, 2007)

*Talas*

Talas hands the Priest of the Host some platinum for a scroll as well, which he promptly gives to his brother.  "Confide in the Flame?  Ha!  I'd rather trust only myself!"  Talas stands beside Drekhad when the path is wide enough for two, otherwise he walks behind the crusader.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Dec 20, 2007)

*Cholas*

And so the two brothers keep exchanging banter over and over... 
*"Then those priests overcharged you, Talas - by an hundred and half!"*


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 21, 2007)

> "Then those priests overcharged you, Talas - by an hundred and half!"




"Well, consider it a donation then, somebody has got to heal us when The Flame fails to come through for you."


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 21, 2007)

The priests of the Host smile and thank you for your business.  May Balinor guide your steps through the jungle, and Boldrie welcome you safely back upon your return.

Despite the hustle and bustle around the gate, you notice that very few people seem to actually be leaving the city, or entering it for that matter.  It becomes pretty clear to you that Adderport's wealth and energy come from the port, rather than from the jungle that surrounds it.  

[sblock=ooc] So, I think the best way to go with this is to delay your departure from the city until the new year, as much as I want to keep things going.  Let's keep role-playing as much as possible to keep the thread alive, though.    [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm getting back home this evening, so we can start things back up, slowly, if you all are ready. I know Wakka's gone for another few days, but we can do a little bit more (purchasing, gather info, etc) before he returns.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 30, 2007)

*Talas*

Talas eyes linger on the holy symbol of the clerics near them, and suddenly he curses.  "Damn, I forgot I need some new spell components!  I'll be right back."

[sblock=ooc]I forgot a spell component pouch on my sheet.  Most of my spells don't need them, but I had better pick one up anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 30, 2007)

Bregan decides he needs to get a feel for the wilderness around him. He will venture into the woods (not far).


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 30, 2007)

Bregan finds that the jungle has been cleared out for several hundred feet from the city walls.  From that point, however, there is little transition to the dense, verdant jungle the peninsula is famed for.  The trees and other plantlife are vastly different from that covering most of Khorvaire, but he knows enough of such things to feel comfortable identifying those that might be dangerous.

Talas finds a small shop that caters to spellcasters not far from the gates.  A wrinkled gnome stands behind a short counter and nods wisely as you enter.  Hello, traveler.  Welcome to Berlybell's Arcanistry.  How can I help you?  Basic spell components?  Of course, of course.  Right this way my boy.  How do you come to be without them?  He guides you to a small collection of brightly-colored pouches, with a sample version opened, displaying its contents.  You can find a pouch of any color leather you want at the standard 5 gp, or you can get one made of a strange scaled hide for an extra 2 gp.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 30, 2007)

*Talas*

Talas walks into the shop of the arcane, squinting to better see in the shadows.  The myriad of smells around him made him feel more at home.  Much better than the stuffy temples that his brother frequented.  "Just the standard will be fine.  A Khyber-spawn got ahold of my last one, swallowed it whole after I blasted him with lightning.  By the time I got it out of him, it was already half eaten by the acid of his stomach.  If you had something though that perhaps tasted a little more unpleasant, perhaps those circumstances could be avoided again."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 30, 2007)

Bregan ventures back into town, heading toward the shop he assumed that Talas went into. Strange lands weren't usually good to split up in, but this place seemed friendly enough even to a Shifter.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 31, 2007)

The gnome's eyes bug out a little at Talas' story.  I can't really say I've ever tasted my spell component pouches.  I've heard somewhere that brightly colored creatures are often poisonous, so why don't you take this orange one?  That might work, as long as the creature in question isn't color blind.  That'll be five gold, please.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 31, 2007)

*Talas*

Talas hands the gnome the gold, and straps the component pouch onto his belt.  "You've heard that?  I can confirm it for you, there are all manner of creatures that fit that description.  I was stung by a bright yellow wasp the size of a horse while in some catacombs a few months ago.  I had a red boil as large as a ham from the poison.  It wasn't pleasant, but it didn't stay alive long after."

[sblock=ooc]-5gp + spell component pouch to inventory[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

Bregan walks in the shop, overhearing Talas' last statement (ooc: I hope I didn't overstep my bounds here). "Aye, that is right. Usually the brighter creatures that tend to move akwardly are poisonous. Pardon my interuption, good shopkeep, is there a place about here where a druid or ranger may live?


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 31, 2007)

The gnome turns to the new customer, and then looks disappointed when he realizes he isn't.  I don't know of any druids within the walls, my friend.  There are some guides available, but I can't vouch for their skills or trustworhiness.  You can usually find some in the taverns near the gates, or standing by the trading post.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

"Thank you, but a guide would be rather...... well in my way." Bregan offers the gnome a slight nod, which is more than he would give most creatures outside his race. "I appreciate your service, he tosses the shopkeep a couple of gold, "For the trouble.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 31, 2007)

[sblock=onlythestrong] I figure NPC rangers at lower levels are going to be known to their neighbors as guides, rather than having everyone identified around town by their class.  If you want to find a ranger, looking for a guide is your best bet. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

ooc: I figured they would be ranger or some type of scout. I was hoping a druid lived here because well...... animals talk  I still may go see one of the "guides," I'm still thinking about my next move. 


"Before I go, sir, is there anything that you can tell me of this area? About the creatures, legends, or even as little as who is the most notable guide around here."


----------



## Zurai (Dec 31, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I just realized I havn't posted for like a week here!   Sorry, fixing promptly![/sblock]

Alexa sticks with Cholas while Bregan goes off to wander among the shrubberies and Talas finds himself a new spell component pouch. "I saw the looks you were giving me and Talas back on the ship while we were sparring. 'Oh, there they go again', you were thinking, hey? Funny how you never seem to mind when it's you I'm teasing and praying with." Her words bear an edge, but the amusement in her eyes and the easy smile on her face show that her intentions are playful rather than accusatory.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 31, 2007)

[sblock=zurai] No worries.  I took most of the week off, too, and WakkaWakka is still in communicado for a few more days.  We're taking it slowly so he doesn't get left out of the action. [/sblock]

The gnome shrugs at your questions.   I thank you for the money, though I've no need of charity.  Sadly, I don't really deal with guides or druids.  My business is rather specialized, and unless they come across something with arcane power in the jungle I would have no reason to know them.  

As for the area around here, I think it's rather well known that the jungle is claimed by those lizardfolk.  A nasty lot rumored to enjoy eating gnomes.  I would be extremely careful if you plan to head inland.  They are cold-blooded and can't be trusted.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

Bregan scoops his coins back into his purse. "Arcane power? Does that happen often? What items do they tend to bring in good sir?"


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 1, 2008)

It doesn't happen often, but there are ruins in the jungle, remnants of days of power, and some such have arcane items contained within them.  I purchase such items from their finders when the occassion arises.

I'm sorry, I can't be of much more help as far as information goes.  I just buy and sell, rather than exploring like such as yourselves.  Where might you be going?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 1, 2008)

"To be honest with you, I know not the exact way yet. Somewhere into the wilds is all I know. Do you have any of this arcane items that I may see or maybe even purchase? Bregan smiles politely, exposing his rather pointed teeth.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a few items, although most would be more effective in the hands of a practitioner of the art.  What might you be looking for?

I don't know if you can use wands, but here's one that will let you read magic (read magic, 10 charges, 75 gp), or one that will protect you from damage (mage armor, 10 charges, 150 gp) .   I also have this liquid that will make you harder to hear (elixer of sneaking, 250 gp), and this wonderful pearl that will allow you speak the language of the lizardfolk, as well as letting you command one creature once per day 
(pearl of speech, 600 gp).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 1, 2008)

Those are all marvelous items. Alas, I cannot use such items and really have not much use for them. I do appreciate our conversation. I usually do not speak much. Thank you. Bregan offers a slight bow, then leaves the shop.



ooc: I'm sort of running out of things to do, which is why I made Bregan talk to much lol


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2008)

"I love the smell of this rank swamp air. This place is beautiful, one of the most beautiful places I've ever been. Every direction you look, life is flourishing. In the rank water. In the dense jungle. In the thick air, what with the constant cloud of insects. It's a thing of beauty."

Drekhad breathes deeply of the swamp air, catches a misquito up his nose, and then chokes on it for the better part of a minute.

*cough* "So, let's get on with this. We have a magnificent quest to get on with!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 1, 2008)

*Talas*

"Ummm...yeah.  Beautiful."   Talas waves away some more bugs before quickly scratching his cheek.  A thin stubble of a beard was beginning to grow.  He had been letting it grow for the past few days, hoping that it would help shield him from the clouds of insects.  "I am ready as well, my components are in place."


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 1, 2008)

Their business in Adderport completed, the party heads out into the jungles of Q'barra.  It doesn't take long for the dense undergrowth to block off your view of the city and the coast, and not much after that the canopy has blocked off most of the light.  

You find yourselves challenged to correctly identify the direction you're travelling, but the map Sur'kil gave you seems to provide enough information about landmarks to keep you on track.  The trails and clearings of the jungle quickly become monotonous, yet never lose their wild beauty.  The place is untouched by humanoid hands, or so it seems.  You find evidence of many wild animals, and even see a few small creatures, though most are able to avoid you before you get close.  The plantlife, however, is open and available for your inspection, and you've never seen such variety and color.

After four days of travel your minds have become somewhat lulled by the lack of excitement, and thus you are caught by surprise as you round yet another corner along the overgrown trail and suddenly come across a well-armed lizardfolk standing somewhat surprised in the middle of the path.  He eyes you warily as he motions to another half-dozen lizardfolk behind him.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 2, 2008)

*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Quor, Riedran

*OOC:* I'll make a diplomacy check using Draconic here. Hope it conveys. Diplomacy Check. (1d20+13=29) 

Drekhad speaks in the draconic tongue first, attempting to greet the lizardfolk. "Noble and grand people of this wild land, I great you. This humble and lowly wretch begs your pardon for walking across your most sacred territory. We are a humble and small group of travellers, making a wayward journey across this most holy land. We inferior and simple people do not seek to interfere in your realm. We seek to only to pass."

"My name is Drekhad, and I am but a humble pilgrim on a journey to bring light and knowledge to the world."

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 48/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 7/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* None
*Expended:* None[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 2, 2008)

The lizardfolk closest to you looks startled as you begin to speech, then he seems to relax, listening to your humble speech.  We not want trouble from softskins, and not have problem with them travel here.  

He pauses for a moment as you finish your overture, then nods and gives a reptilian smile.  Convinced that the encounter will not turn ugly, he turns to his companions.   This good place to check hurts.  How bad they be? 

One of the others quickly checks some of his companions and replies, Not bad.  They be fine with time.  

All of the lizardfolk move aside to leave you enough room to pass.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 2, 2008)

In common, to the group, "Well they seem friendly enough. Some of them are hurt, I guess. I'm ready to move on when the rest of you are."

Obligatory delay till the rest of the party is satisfied.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 2, 2008)

Alexa grins at Drekhad and says, "I knew there was a reason we keep you around! I don't know whatever language that was; maybe you should ask what injured them, in case there's some danger up ahead?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 2, 2008)

In response, "Draconic. The language of the Dragons. I assumed that they might understand that much. I'll ask for you."

He turns back to the Lizardfolk group leader. Draconic again, "My friend here asks the small question, what caused your glorious compatriots harm? We mean no offense or desire to do you harm in this simple question. I only ask out of compassion to your wounded kin."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 2, 2008)

Bregan moves 15ft down the trail, staying alert to what all is around him. 



[sblock=Listen and Spot check]

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1449336/

Listen=31
Spot=28

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 2, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> He turns back to the Lizardfolk group leader. Draconic again, "My friend here asks the small question, what caused your glorious compatriots harm? We mean no offense or desire to do you harm in this simple question. I only ask out of compassion to your wounded kin."



The lizardfolk looks at you, and seems to relax even more at your concern.  Kind softskin.  Blackscales reminded us who in charge.  They brutes.  At the word blackscale, all of the lizardfolk hiss angrily.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 2, 2008)

"Blackscales? I'm afraid this poor humble softskin didn't recieve proper warning about these. Is this another tribe of your kin? One which is less likely to allow our simple passing through this territory? Please, if you would not be too burdened by the telling, inform me of the nature of these Blackscales, and perhaps what territorial bounderies we must abide."

Drekhad pauses and makes a simple mental imprint of the lizardfolks hiss at the word Blackscale.

"This simple paltry softskin wishes no hostility on this journey, but if these 'Blackscales' choose to cross our path with violence, they will find that my compatriots don't tend to have my humble manner."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 2, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas is quick to point out matter-of-factly some of the denizens of this place.   "You hear that Flame-cursed howling?  A small species of monkey.  We've spooked them.  That flower over there?  It's a serpent's back, named so because the petals are shaped and overlap like lizard scales."It an odd coincidence the very flower gives way to some lizardfolk a short while later.  Talas muscles tense as he senses the approaching combat, but soon realizes that these creatures are not hostile.  He drops his flail to his side and listens to the conversation in the unknown language.  When the lizardfolk hiss in alarm, Talas makes his own mental note.  When the conversation comes to a good stopping point.  Talas looks to Drekhad and whispers, "What got them upset?"


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 2, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "Blackscales? I'm afraid this poor humble softskin didn't recieve proper warning about these. Is this another tribe of your kin? One which is less likely to allow our simple passing through this territory? Please, if you would not be too burdened by the telling, inform me of the nature of these Blackscales, and perhaps what territorial bounderies we must abide."




The lizardfolk nods in response, They lizardfolk, but not like us.  They big and black, and they thieving brutes.  They take tribute from us, keep they from killing us.  They live at temple.  Stay away from temple they might not see softskins.





			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> "This simple paltry softskin wishes no hostility on this journey, but if these 'Blackscales' choose to cross our path with violence, they will find that my compatriots don't tend to have my humble manner."




I not sorry if softskins kill blackscales, but they big and tough, and work with poison dusks.  Softskins might get killed.  He actually looks kind of concerned as he says this.

[sblock=ooc]  I'm assuming Drekhad translates for everyone, which is why I'm not sblocking the draconic.  In combat situations I will do so, just so everyone is aware.  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 2, 2008)

*OOC:* Now you KNOW that one question has to automatically lead to the other. 

"Poison Dusks? Pardon my unceasing queries, but that also happens to be unfamiliar to my experiences."

Supposing you don't mind, I'll jump ahead to the post response.

Explaining to the party, "Apparently these are just one of the Clans in this region. There exists a larger brutal clan, the Blackscales. They have a temple somewhere near here, and we may benefit from avoiding it if possible. They seem to be the ones in charge. Then there's a smaller tribe, in stature I mean, called the Poison Dusk. They work alongside the blackscales."

He turns back to the lizardfolk leader again, "I thank you muchly for sharing your wisdom of these surroundings. I am indebted to you for your willingness to speak with my simple pilgrim self. Please add this paultry token of my appreciation to your own belongings, and should you ever need a favor from me, simply return it and I will do everything in my power to help. He hands the lizardfolk a simple gold coin, more as a token of a favor owed than as any sort of payment. "Also know that, should my compatriots face these tyrants, they will carry your resolve on their shoulders when their blades meet these villains."

Drekhad turns back to the group, suddenly more aloof, almost like a sudden break in character, "Let our shining blade light the path, and our unbreakable immortal will carry us to victory! It seems the light has found us another righteous task worth doing!" The kalashtar smiles from ear to ear with his pearly white teeth showing, like he has the last ten times he's come up with a brilliantly bad idea.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 3, 2008)

He does, in fact, fill you in briefly on the poison dusk lizardfolk.  He adds a few more bits of information as well:

Temple four hours from here, in clearing.  Poison Dusks watch pathway, but Cold Suns know camp site not far from here where softskins be safe from nasty Poison Dusks.  He gestures slightly south of the path you were planning to take. Small hill that way, look out on jungle from good height.  Others not go there.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2008)

Drekhad will mention the explanation to the group and simply ask, "Shall we go?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 3, 2008)

Bregan returns from down the path. "I saw nor heard anything ahead." He looks at the lizardfolk with a small twange of pity, "Does their past road lead into our future one?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 3, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas looks down the path, then at the shifter who suddenly appears from the undergrowth.  "I don't see any harm in going, as long as we are going in that direction anyway."

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge nature on Poison dusk and blackscales.  Then knowledge religion on the God that the temple could be dedicated to.  12, 14, 24 [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]*OOC:* Oddly enough, Knowledge Nature applies to one race, but you need Knowledge Local for the other.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 3, 2008)

ooc: did bregan hear the translated story? If so, he can take a knowledge check.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2008)

Drekhad will translate anything from the conversation.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 3, 2008)

[sblock=Talas] Without any items to look (paintings, idols, etc.) at you can't identify the god(s) of the lizardfolk.  I would take knowledge nature (your second roll, I guess) or knowledge local to know this about the lizardfolk, as it's more information about their culture than it is information about the gods. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 4, 2008)

> [sblock=Talas]Without any items to look (paintings, idols, etc.) at you can't identify the god(s) of the lizardfolk. I would take knowledge nature (your second roll, I guess) or knowledge local to know this about the lizardfolk, as it's more information about their culture than it is information about the gods. [/sblock]




[sblock=Redclaw]Okay I assumed that the lizardfolk were not the natural builders of the temple, they were just the current inhabitants.  I was more thinking along the lines of whose temple would it be then("Who would have a temple out in the middle of the jungle and now overrun with jungle growth and intelligent lizardfolk?").  That would be more knowledge history probably though, which I don't have.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2008)

"Let's leave these lizardfolk to their wounded and move on then. There's still some light in the day." (I assume)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 4, 2008)

Bregan nods and heads out ahead of the group again.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you following their suggestion and heading toward the hill, or are you continuing on your original course and heading straight for the temple?

[sblock=talas] Yeah, that would probably be knowledge history.  On the other hand, Sur'kil gave you a bit of information about this, saying that the lizardfolk are worshippers of some half-fiend dragon god.  [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2008)

Hill.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 4, 2008)

"Well, they were pleasant enough for all we've been warned about savages in the jungle. I _am_ kind of curious why 'others do not go' to their camp site, but I suppose we'll find out soon enough. Shall we?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 4, 2008)

*Talas*

"Agreed, let's keep alert though, if there are enemies about I would hate for them to get the jump on us."  Talas walks beside Drekhad as long as he is able as they march toward the hill.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 4, 2008)

About a half hour after you leave the lizardfolk behind, their directions guide you to a small hill that rises out of the jungle.  At the top of the hill you find a cleared area that has obviously been used as a campsite many times before.  There is a stone-ringed pit that holds the remains of an old fire, and a number of large rocks form seating around it.  There are a few different worn locations that show signs of having been used for tents or sleeping areas.

In the distance you can see a large mountain rising up much higher from the sea of the jungle.  The top seems to be lost in a gray cloud, the only cloud in the sunset-painted sky.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 5, 2008)

"Seems odd there is only one cloud." Bregan pauses and takes a moment to look at the campsite. It was well worn, perhaps this was not the place to stay for the night. "Perhaps we should move on a bit, as this place is sure to be visited soon."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 5, 2008)

"The lizardfolk said that it isn't a place the other tribes frequent. Can anyone make out the surroundings enough? Any of the landmarks from the map? Possibly that temple they mentioned?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 5, 2008)

"So that tribe of lizardfolk camp in the same area frequently........." _"Perhaps this campsite is known to their foes as well."_ Without a word, Bregan heads off, making a 100ft circle around the area. He treads as quietly as possible, the amount of time spent away from the camp was not nearly as important to him as making sure he did not miss any kind of sign of either a battle, or other creatures. Bregan notches an arrow, he's been surprised before and would rather it not happen again. 


ooc: Bregan is doing quite a few things lol. Moving Silently, Spot, Listen, Search. I can roll those and post them, or you can roll them. Basically I didn't roll because I didn't know if I should know the roll results.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 5, 2008)

"I don't know about that. They just told me that the other tribes don't come here. If we're to be ambushed, that's fine as well. We will face whatever foe the darkness can throw at us." Drekhad thinks about how his party might have acted had they heard his words in common. Clearly, they wouldn't have appreciated the subtle nuances of a language with a thousand words for wealth and power, and a thousand more for flattery and groveling. "By the way, can anyone take a measure of the distance to that mountain? I Have no idea how you would do that, but maybe someone has some expertise in that?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 6, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas sits on one of the rock around the firepit, his flail swinging between his knees.  "Let us know if you find any sort of trail Bregan," he says to the shifter.  He looks at the others and says, "Let's spread the map out on one of these rocks and get our orientation." _I wonder who finds use of this campsite?  Other lizardfolk tribes, or people like us...those who failed?_


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 6, 2008)

[sblock=OnlytheStrong] Bregan makes a slow, careful circuit of the camping area.  There is little evidence of travel apart from the small path you used to come up the hill.  That path has tracks that seem to be made mostly by lizardfolk, although there are some much older prints made by booted feet. [/sblock]

[sblock=Evolution] If you are reading the map accurately, the mountain is the great volcano Haka'Torvhak.  You also estimate, based on landmarks, etc., that you're a little less than a day's travel from the temple.  It should be somewhere to the northeast of you, but you can't see any sign of it from the hilltop. [/sblock]

[sblock=Creamsteak] You are unable to estimate the distance to the mountain, but it looks quite far.  You are equally unable to see any sign of the temple in the jungle around and below you. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 6, 2008)

Bregan returns to camp, shaking his head. "Nothing out there. A few old boot prints, but mostly lizardfolk tracks." He remains standing, not sure if the others want him to stay out on the trails or not.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 6, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas stands and points at the mountain.  "That is the volcano, Haka'Torvhak.  Judging from this map and the distance to the volcano, the temple should be about a days travel to the northeast," he points in that direction.  He then speaks to the shifter, "Was there any trails out there that we could follow to take us there?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Bregan returns to camp, shaking his head. "Nothing out there. A few old boot prints, but mostly lizardfolk tracks." He remains standing, not sure if the others want him to stay out on the trails or not.




"Hey Bregan, you look like you might want to do some recon? Is that right? If you want to go ahead. Let's see if we can cut any time off our trek. If not, we'll continue."


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

The sun is setting and you're a little under a day's travel from the temple.  Do you want to camp here or keep going and hope for a different suitable site along the way?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm up for camping if the party in general is.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

"I have been around our camp to some distance and saw nothing. I will be happy to circle our camp for the first few hours, but I need rest as well. Bregan remains standing, waiting for the group to decide on the watch.



ooc: I casted my vote for camping here lol.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 8, 2008)

"Let's set up camp here for the night. If nothing else, this hill is mostly clear, so we should be able to see anything coming before it's on top of us. I'm not really tired yet; I'll take first watch."

Assuming there are no objections to camping here, Alexa will set up her area and start her watch.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 8, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas lays down on one of the flat rocks, looking up into the darkening sky.  "Staying here for the night is fine with me.  I suggest no fire tonight, with all the lizardfolk tracks about we don't know if they are in the area and if they are friend or foe."


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

Watch order?  Any special plans/preparations for camping?  Who is wearing what armor as they sleep?  Etc.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 8, 2008)

Alexa nods at Talas. "I agree, no fire. It's warm enough, anyway, and we can magically cook our food."[sblock=OOC]_Prestidigitation_, of course, for fancying up food. Alexa will sleep in her chain shirt, since it's light armor and we're in a hostile environment.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2008)

When Drekhad is sleeping, he will be unarmored (no backup leather armor or such). He'll take the last sleep period (the last 8 hours).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

ooc: Okay, I know I've read the bit about sleeping in armor before, just can't seem to find it now. It it will make him fatigued, he'll take it off otherwise he will sleep in it. 



Bregan pulls his cloak tight about him as he gets ready to go to sleep. He finds a smooth rock and sets his head on it, falling asleep almost instantly.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 8, 2008)

Talas sleeps peacefully in his ancestral chainmail, the magical crystal attached to it makes it so he rests easily throughout the night.

[sblock=ooc]Talas sleeps(the whole night) in his chainmail, with shield and flail nearby.  His restful crystal, attached to his chainmail, makes is so he is not fatigued after sleeping in the armor.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

_Hunter's Shelter_, being a mithral shirt, is light armor and thus imposes no penalties for sleeping in it.
Cholas will join Drekhad in shedding his armor to rest.  He will also take last watch.  That leaves the middle for someone else.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

Bregan can take the middle watch.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 8, 2008)

The party settles in for the night, with Drekhad taking the first watch.  The hill is exposed to the warm breeze of the evening, and the strange sounds of jungle life sounds different without the oppressive silence imposed by the surrounding trees.  The calls of various monkeys and hunting cats are beautiful in an eerie, haunting way.

Drekhad's watch passes uneventfully, and he awakens Bregan after four hours.  The shifter sets himself up on one of the hard rocks and takes his turn, which also passes without incident.  Then it is Cholas' turn to sit awake while the others sleep.  His watch is a bit more exciting, although the crashing and grunting that he hears is far enough away that he doesn't feel threatened enough to awaken his companions.  clearly something big was hunting nearby, and only luck kept it from coming upon the travellers.

Cholas stretches as the sun finishes its heralding of the new day and gently rouses the others.  All come awake knowing that they will see the Temple of Kha'Shazul before the sun sets again.
[sblock=ooc] Rolled a 24% where 20% would have led to an encounter... [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 8, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas wakes begins wiping the morning dew gently off his armor.  "Are we ready to find our way?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

Bregan stretches his muscles. Without saying anything to the others, he heads off. He again circles the camp out to 100ft. He knew it would take some of them a bit of time to put their armor back on. He had time to do a quick sweep.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 9, 2008)

Bregan scouts around the campsite again, and again finds nothing of note close by.  The only trail seems to be the one you arrived by last night, leading back to where you met the lizardfolk and heading, and the branch that should lead you closer to the temple.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 9, 2008)

The day’s journey through the jungle is much like that previous ones.  It’s dank and hot, and you spend much of your time killing insects.  As the day goes on, Bregan stays out in front of the party scouting ahead and guiding you along the trail marked by your map.  

As you slap another swarm of insects away, you notice that the trail ahead grows noticeably wider, and is mostly clear of debris and undergrowth.  Bregan stays ahead of the party, his caution alerted by this change.

[sblock=bregan] Your eyes scan the jungle for signs of danger, though the dense foliage gives would-be opponents any number of places to hide.  Suddenly, a flash of movement in the undergrowth catches your eye.  A short humanoid, nearly perfectly blended in with the vegetation, nocks an arrow and raises a bow against you. 

You actually spot two of these small humanoids, one at K6, and one at C9.  Please roll initiative for the surprise round, and give a standard action.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 10, 2008)

Any action, OnlytheStrong?  I'll update this afternoon, and if you haven't posted you'll delay through the surprise round.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 10, 2008)

Bregan rapidly notches and releases his arrow. He doesn't bother to watch it's flight as he draws out his second arrow and notches it. 


**edit** I forgot to name a target. It will be at the creature at K6. What are these things btw?


Initiative, attack, dmg. post 185 (1d20+7=16, 1d20+8=14, 1d6=3) 

Init: 16
Attack: 14
dmg: 3


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2008)

If we're fighting something, I'd like to roll up my manuevers. Just tell me when.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 10, 2008)

Surprise Round (Jungle Attack)

Initiative
22--Lieutenant
16-- Bregan 
6--Poison Dusk

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]A third humanoid, previously unseen by Bregan, fires an arrow from straight ahead, hitting the shifter in his flat-footed state.  Bregan takes 4 points of damage, and must make a fortitude save.  His movement makes it impossible for him to hide again, and Bregan sees him in square F3.  He appears similar to the others, but he seems a bit more confident in his abilities.

Bregan fires his own bow (only once because it’s the surprise round) at the diminutive lizardman to his right, firing into the concealment provided by the jungle undergrowth.  His arrow misses, even though the lizardman isn’t ready to dodge it yet.  (In the future, anyone making a ranged attack against a target in the undergrowth should include a roll for the 20% miss chance due to concealment.)

The two lizardmen whom Bregan saw each fire an arrow at the shifter.  One arrow sails wide of the mark, but the other finds its way into his side, dealing another 4 points of damage, and requiring another fortitude save.  

These creatures appear to be small (halfling-sized) lizardfolk with mottled skin that greatly aids their ability to hide in the jungle.  You recognize them as Poison Dusk lizardfolk, and know that they are accomplished hunters who often use poison to help them bring down larger prey.[/sblock]

The rest of the party sees Bregan sprout two small but vicious looking arrows, and fire his own bow into the jungle to the right of the trail.

Everyone but Bregan roll initiative and spot checks, and the two crusaders can go ahead and roll for their granted maneuvers.  Anyone who beats a spot check of 13 can see the humanoid at K6, anyone who beats a 15 can see the one at F3, and anyone who beats a 23 can also see the one at C9.  

Actions?

OOC: Use the previous map, as nobody has changed location.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2008)

[sblock=OOC](1) *Battle Leader's Charge*, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) *White Raven Tactics* (1d5=1, 1d4=4) 

Nice Draw.

Initiative (1d20=20) 

Hah. Luck is on my side.

Spot. (1d20-1=17) 

[sblock=Ignore]Battle Leader's Charge with Leading the Charge active. (1d20+9=25, 1d8+18=21)

Omit since the updated spot check result and undergrowth means it's not yet an option.[/sblock]
[/sblock]The sequence of events, supposing it's all feasible:

Drekhad calls out to his allies, "Their dirty tricks will not help! Cut them down!" He switches stances to Leading the Charge (allies within 60 ft. get +6 to their charge damage) as a swift action. 

He then takes a double move as to F6 (8 squares).

At the end of his round he takes 0 damage from his delayed damage pool and draws a new manuever. Granted Manuever. (1d3=2) Which is Mountain Hammer.

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 48/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 7/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, Mountain Hammer, White Raven Tactics
*Expended:* None[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 10, 2008)

Post above edited for results of spot checks.

Also, the undergrowth is thick enough that it is difficult to move through.  Entering a green square costs two squares of movement, and increases the DC of tumble and move silently checks by 2.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 10, 2008)

Bregan grunts as he is struck by the arrows. Three on one is hardly fair, so he launches another arrow at the creature as he retreats back to the main group.



Fort Save #1&2, then Attack and dmg roll. (1d20+4=5, 1d20+4=14, 1d20+8=11, 1d6=6) 

Fort Save #1= 5 + 1 action point = 6
Fort Save #2= 14
Attack = 11 + 3 action points = 14
Dmg = 6

Action Points. (1d6=1, 1d6=3) 

ooc: I wasn't for sure if I can use 1 or 2 actions points in a round, so I rolled like I used 2. If I can only use one, then apply it to the first fort save. Anyway, Bregan will fire at the same one again, then retreat 40ft (base speed) back towards the main group. Oh, and I just realized I put ToEE instead of EotLQ. So...... I will be happy to re-roll


----------



## Zurai (Jan 10, 2008)

[sblock=rolls]Maneuvers and Initiative (1d5=4, 1d4=3, 1d20 2=13) That's Stone Bones and Leading the Attack. Spot (1d20=10), so Alexa doesn't see any of the enemies.[/sblock]As soon as Alexa sees Bregan under fire, her muscles tense for a quick second and then relax completely as she begins to dance. Not a dance of joy or romance or even war; this is a hunting dance. Her movements are slow, deliberate, the motions of a cat stalking its prey. Her sword is held low and close to her body, coiled to strike at a moment's notice.[sblock=OOC]Inspire Courage as a standard action + one use of the _badge of valor_ for a total of +2 to hit and damage. Alexa will hold her move action until she spots one of the attackers, then move towards them at full speed.[/sblock]
[sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 7/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE; +2 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 3/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Stone Bones, Leading the Attack
*Expended:* None

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 3/3
*2nd level*: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Fort Save #1= 5 + 1 action point = 6
> Fort Save #2= 14
> 
> ooc: I wasn't for sure if I can use 1 or 2 actions points in a round, so I rolled like I used 2. If I can only use one, then apply it to the first fort save.



Sorry, only one use of action points per turn, so no boost on the attack roll.  
Neither save is sufficient to fight off the poison introduced to Bregan's bloodstream by the arrows, and he takes a total of 8 points of strength damage.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 11, 2008)

*Talas 42/42*

Talas strides up the trail, swinging his flail in a defensive pattern around his body.

[sblock=ooc]I'll move 20' to G11, taking total defense, boosting AC to 24.
[sblock=rolls]Spot:  11 Init:  21 [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

Cholas' rolls (NPC'd while Wakka is away)
Initiative 17, spot 3


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

Round 1

22—Lieutenant
21—Talas 
20—Drekhad
17--Cholas
16—Bregan  (21/42 hp)
13--Alexa
6—Poison Dusks

The third lizardman takes two arrows and fires both at Breghan, a feral smirk on its face as it does so.  Both arrows strike true, driving into the scout’s body (total of 13 points of damage and two more fort saves.)  It then steps behind the tree.

Talas strides up the trail, swinging his flail in a defensive pattern around his body.

Drekhad calls out to his allies, "Their dirty tricks will not help! Cut them down!"  He then rushes forward to Bregan’s defense.

Cholas, unable to see any threat, moves forward to try to be of more use to his allies, standing shoulder to shoulder with his brother.

Bregan, greatly weakened by the fell poison the lizardfolk are named after, fires an arrow ineffectively into the jungle and drops back, seeking shelter among his friends.

Alexa begins to dance (+2 to hit, +2 damage for everyone but Drekhad, who is too far away to be affected).

The two lizardfolk beside the trail launch an arrow each, one targeting Drekhad, and the other aiming for Cholas.  They then try to hide again in the foliage that surrounds them.  Both arrows miss, and neither sniper is able to successfully remain hidden.  At this point only Alexa is unaware of the location of these two lizardfolk.

Actions?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 11, 2008)

Bregan groans as he feels the poison effect his body. He feels his legs falter and sway underneath him. A loud growl, the primal animal side of him, escapes his lips. He stands tall and takes a couple of steps forward, bring one of the lizards into view. He pulls his bow past its normal limits and lets an arrow fly.


[sblock=Turn]
Bregan's Fort saves, then attack and dmg rolls. (1d20+4=15, 1d20+4=5, 1d20+8=18, 3d6=14) 


I couldn't get your map to open for some reason, so I sort of was not specific sorry. Bregan took a 10ft step forward (bringing skirmish into effect, +2d6 dmg and +1AC) and loosed an arrow (20 to hit, 16 dmg).

Fort Save #1= 15
Fort Save #2= 5
Attack  18 + 2 from Alexa = 20
Dmg  14 + 2 from Alexa = 16[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

The one that just shot Breghan, do I still have the visual on him, or what square he moved to?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 11, 2008)

*Talas 42/42 hp*

Talas moves around his brother, his sights set on the lizardman near them.  He moves quickly through the jungle, and swings his flail at one of the lizardmen, electricity flows up the links in the chain of the flail as he swings his weapon.


[sblock=ooc]Did you want a spot check every round?  Move to D9, and attack using an arcane channeling of a shocking grasp.  No good, only a 13   I'll use an AP to hopefully make it worth it.  No luck, only a 1, total for attack is 14.  I won't roll damage 

Spells remaining per day:  6/5/3[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jan 11, 2008)

Still unable to see the attacking foes, Alexa swiftly moves up beside Bregan, attempting to shield him from attack at the same time she briefly touches his arm and invokes a healing prayer.
[sblock=OOC]Invisible Castle appears to be down, so I can't roll for my new maneuver or for healing. Anyway, moving to G12 (presumably she can at least tell that the attacks are coming from in front of him) along the road and casting _cure light wounds_ on Bregan. That drops Inspire Courage, which will wear off in 5 rounds. That's a 1d8+4 heal on Bregan.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The one that just shot Breghan, do I still have the visual on him, or what square he moved to?



He disappeared behind the tree, so you can't see him at the moment.

No need for a spot check every round.  Once you've spotted one of them they are unable to hide again, unless they get behind something.  They just both rolled incredibly poorly on their hide checks after their attacks (that -20 penalty is a killer), so everyone got clear views of them thanks to the motion of attacking.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> [sblock=Turn]
> Bregan's Fort saves, then attack and dmg rolls. (1d20+4=15, 1d20+4=5, 1d20+8=18, 3d6=14)
> 
> 
> ...



[sblock=onlythestrong] Sorry about the map.  Did the first one work all right?

Anyway, the failed fort saves cost you another 4 points of strength damage for a total of 12, which I believe drops you below 0, so you are effectively paralyzed, dropping to the ground. [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

Drekhad will double move to E2 or F2 then to get an angle and potentially threaten.

Manuever. (1d2=1) 

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 48/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 7/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, Crusader Strike, Mountain Hammer, White Raven Tactics
*Expended:* None[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 11, 2008)

Bregan drops to the ground as another arrow pierces his body. _"Well now, that makes you alittle ineffective in the fight Bregan."_


----------



## Zurai (Jan 11, 2008)

Invisible Castle is up again. Maneuvers and Cure Light Wounds (1d3=3, 1d8 4=11) 3 is Douse the Flames.
[sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 7/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* FADING (5 rounds); +2 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 3/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Stone Bones, Leading the Attack, Douse the Flames
*Expended:* None

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

Round 2

22—Lieutenant
21—Talas
20—Drekhad  44/48 hp (10 in ddp)
17—Cholas  34/42 hp
16—Bregan  32/42 hp
13—Alexa
6—Poison Dusks

The lizardman to the north steps out from the other side of the tree and fires two arrows at Drekhad.  Both hit, and Drekhad takes 14 damage (10 is delayed) and must make a single fortitude save.  The lizardman seems to make no attempt to hide.

Talas moves around his brother, his sights set on the lizardman near them. He moves into the jungle, but the density of the undergrowth slows him down enough that he can’t launch an attack.  (The double movement cost of the jungle square makes D9 a 25’ move, so no spell or attack.)

Drekhad shrugs off the poison, for now, and steps up to his quarry and says, "You shouldn't have done that!"
Drekhad's strike misses.

Cholas moves toward Drekhad to get a line of sight against the lizardman his brother is fighting, but his arrow is unable to find its target.

Bregan lies still at Alexa’s feet.

Still unable to see the attacking foes, Alexa swiftly moves up beside Bregan, attempting to shield him from attack at the same time she briefly touches his arm and invokes a healing prayer.  Bregan recovers 11 hit points.

The lizardman talas is threatening steps back and fires two arrows at the duskblade.  His nervousness at being confronted by such an imposing figure ruins his aim, and both arrows sail well wide.

The other lizardman fires two arrows at Cholas, both hit (one narrowly missing his femoral artery) dealing 8 points of damage, necessitating two fortitude saves by the favored soul, which he makes.

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

Fort Save vs. Poison. (1d20+6=25) 

Drekhad shrugs off the poison, for now, and steps up to his quarry. He moves to D4 and says, "You shouldn't have done that!"

Stone Power (5) for +10 temp hit points. +2 furious counterstrike Mountain Hammer manuever. (1d20+4=9, 1d8+4=11, 2d6=9) 

Drekhad's strike misses (undoubtedly with a 9), but he still gains the benefit of 10 temporary hit points. At the end of his round he takes 10 damage from his delayed damage pool, absorbed by the temporary hit points from stone power.

He draws Stone Bones this round by default.

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 44/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 7/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, Crusader Strike, Stone Bones, White Raven Tactics
*Expended:* Mountain Hammer[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

If you can do the leader's next action I can post my next one as well. Otherwise my assumption will be to try Stone Bones next, using stone power to cover as much damage dealt as possible.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

I think I'd rather do the round in the rolled order.  You can tell me that you'll use Stone Power as needed, if you take damage, and I'll adjust your attack rolls accordingly.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 11, 2008)

Stone Bones (DR 5/adamantine if it hits) with Stone Power to negate as much damage as possible. May or may-not include furious counterstrike bonus when it goes off. (1d20+7=18, 1d8+2=7)


Delayed damage pool
0 (as above)
1-2 (-1 attack, +2 temp hp)
3-4 (-2 attack, +4 temp hp)
5-6 (-2 attack, +6 temp hp, +1 damage)
7-8 (-3 attack, +8 temp hp, +1 damage)
9 (-4 attack, +10 temp hp, +1 damage)
10+ (-3 attack, +10 temp hp, +2 damage)


----------



## Zurai (Jan 11, 2008)

OOC: Can Alexa see the poison dusks yet? Specifically PD1.
[sblock=Maneuver granted]Maneuvers (1d2=1) = Crusader Strike. Finally. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 11, 2008)

*Talas 42/42*

Talas moves closer to the lizardman, electricity arcs up the chain of his flail and dances around the spiked head of the weapon.  There is a resounding crunch at the flail connects, as well as the smell of scorched flesh.

[sblock=ooc]Channel a shocking grasp again.  Move to C9.Nat 20, possible crit, total 31 to hit Crit confirm:  17...using an AP 3 on the AP, total for confirm is 20 If a crit 41 damage, if not a crit 31 damage That should do it.[/sblock]

[sblock=spells per day remaining]6/5/3  DC 12+spell level[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 11, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> OOC: Can Alexa see the poison dusks yet? Specifically PD1.




She can see PD1 and the Lieutenant, but don't forget the 20% miss chance on ranged attacks, or the 2 squares of movement for 1 square of undergrowth entered.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 11, 2008)

Satisfied that Bregan would last at least a few minutes due to her prayer, Alexa sets her gaze on one of the attackers. With a softly-spoken "_Hasten my steps_." she speeds along the path and through the underbrush to get into striking range of one of the attackers. Seeming to draw strength from the very ground under her feet, she lashes out with her wickedly curved blade and scores a solid blow across the creature's forearm.

[sblock=Rolls]Activating her _sandals of sprinting_ to move next to PD1 and attack. Attack roll (Stone Bones) (1d20 9=21) Damage roll (1d4 3=4). Using Stone Bones; Alexa has DR 5/adamantine until her next turn assuming that 21 hits.[/sblock]
[sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 7/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* FADING (4 rounds); +2 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 2/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack, Douse the Flames
*Expended:* Stone Bones

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

Round 3

22—Lieutenant
21—Talas
20—Drekhad  44/48 hp (10 in ddp)
17—Cholas
16—Bregan  32/42 hp
13—Alexa
6—Poison Dusks 

The lizardman near Drekhad backs away from the crusader, seemingly unhappy with being confronted in melee.

Talas moves closer to the lizardman, electricity arcs up the chain of his flail and dances around the spiked head of the weapon. There is a resounding crunch at the flail connects, as well as the smell of scorched flesh.  The lizardman’s screech of pain is cut short as the electricity of Talas’ spell ends its existence.

Drekhad is left without a target for his maneuvers, so he double moves to try to follow the lizardman.  (Let me know if you want to do something else, CS).

Cholas moves closer to the lizardman on the opposite side of the trail and fires an arrow at it.  His arrow bites into the scaled flesh of the creature.

Bregan continues to lie there, unable to move.

Satisfied that Bregan would last at least a few minutes due to her prayer, Alexa sets her gaze on one of the attackers. With a softly-spoken "Hasten my steps." she speeds along the path and through the underbrush to get into striking range of one of the attackers. Seeming to draw strength from the very ground under her feet, she lashes out with her wickedly curved blade and scores a solid blow across the creature's forearm.

The remaining lizardman, bleeding from two wounds, steps back and pulls something out of his pouch.  He bares his teeth at Alexa and then starts to swing the device (a reed attached to a long string) around his head.  A piercing whistle emanates from the reed.
[sblock=draconic] Now Varmystix know you here.  Rashaak be killing you soon. [/sblock]

Actions?


----------



## Zurai (Jan 12, 2008)

Alexa's lips draw back in a snarl as the lizardman taunts her, and she lunges forward with a wordless shout, landing another telling blow.
[sblock=rolls]Maneuver granted is Vanguard Strike by default. She'll go ahead and use it, so if her attack doesn't drop PD 1 everyone else will have +4 to hit it (on top of the +2 from Inspire Courage) until her next turn. Attack roll (Vanguard Strike) (1d20+9=25) Damage roll (1d4+3=7) (note that I forgot to change the text from Attack Roll to Damage Roll on the 2nd roll in IC. Oops.)
Maneuvers refresh at end of turn: Maneuvers (1d5=1, 1d4=1) That's Crusader's Strike and Vanguard Strike.[/sblock]
[sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 7/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* FADING (3 rounds); +2 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 2/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, Vanguard Strike
*Expended:* none

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> [sblock=rolls]Maneuver granted is Vanguard Strike by default. She'll go ahead and use it, [/sblock]



[sblock=Zurai] You don't get your new maneuver until the end of your turn, so you can't use Vanguard Strike until next turn. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 12, 2008)

*Talas 42/42 hp*

"One down," Talas says grimly.  He moves from the blood covered undergrowth and up the trail towards Drekhad.

[sblock=ooc]Move to G5[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 12, 2008)

"This is just great."

Double move to get on top of the lieutenant again.

Manuevers (1d5=4, 1d4=1) 

All expended manuevers are no-longer expended. Two new granted manuevers. I believe that's Stone Bones and Battle Leader's Charge.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 12, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=Zurai] You don't get your new maneuver until the end of your turn, so you can't use Vanguard Strike until next turn. [/sblock]



[sblock=Redclaw]Actually, I've been rolling for maneuvers at the starts of my turns, which is incorrect as you noted. I got the Vanguard Strike at the end of my last turn (round 3).
Breakdown:
Started encounter with Leading the Attack and Douse the Flames.
Round 1, Inspired Courage, gained Stone Bones.
Round 2, healed Bregan, gained Crusader's Strike.
Round 3, attacked PD1 with Stone Bones, gained Vanguard Strike.
Round 4, attacked PD1 with Vanguard Strike, maneuvers reset, gained Crusader's Strike and Vanguard Strike.

I'll make sure to do and note everything correctly from now on. Sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> [sblock=Redclaw]Actually, I've been rolling for maneuvers at the starts of my turns, which is incorrect as you noted. I got the Vanguard Strike at the end of my last turn (round 3).
> Breakdown:
> Started encounter with Leading the Attack and Douse the Flames.
> Round 1, Inspired Courage, gained Stone Bones.
> ...




[sblock=zurai]  No worries.  There are always a few wrinkles to work out.  That's what the first combat is for, right?  I'll go ahead and use your action with Vanguard Strike then.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 12, 2008)

Round 4

22—Lieutenant  
21—Talas
20—Drekhad  44/48 hp 
17—Cholas
16—Bregan  32/42 hp
13—Alexa
6—Poison Dusks--Both dead (2: -27/14, 1: -13/14)

Round 5

22--Lieutenant


The lizardfolk lieutenant, seeing its last companion in trouble, fires a single arrow at Alexa.  It seems well aimed, but the undergrowth around the bard spoils the lizardman’s aim, and the arrow misses her by inches.  The diminutive archer then moves deftly through the jungle to stand next to his companion.

"One down," Talas says grimly.  He moves from the blood covered undergrowth and up the trail towards Drekhad.

"This is just great."  Drekhad says as he fights his way through the undergrowth to once again confront the lizardman.

Cholas again fires at the lizardman who just swung the reed, this time deftly sending two arrows toward the creature’s heart.  Both sink into the creature’s flesh, and it falls to the ground, already dead.

Bregan hears the sounds of the battle from where he lies motionless.  Things seem to be going well for his companions, though he hears Drekhad’s frustrated grumbling.

Alexa's lips draw back in a snarl as the lizardman taunts her, and she lunges forward with a wordless shout, stepping over her initial target due to his death and instead landing another telling blow on the lieutenant. (Everyone is at an additional +4 to hit the lieutenant for the next round)

The remaining lizardfolk once again defensively withdraws from the armored opponent who has come too close for his comfort.  He moves quickly through the undergrowth.

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 12, 2008)

Double move closer.

Drekhad draws mountain hammer as his manuever.

Manuever (1d3=2)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 13, 2008)

*Talas 42/42 hp*

"Quite the game of cat and mouse we play."  Talas runs down the trail, stopping over the paralyzed body of Bregan.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 13, 2008)

_At least they aren't stepping on me. Stupid poison. I can't believe I got caught in this little ambush. You are getting what you deserve Bregan._ He scolds himself silently. 






ooc: I decided to post just so you know I'm still around. Just out of curiousity, how long does this poison last?


----------



## Zurai (Jan 13, 2008)

Frustrated by her enemy's refusal to accept melee combat, Alexa withdraws back onto the path and attempts to outpace its travel through the denser undergrowth.
[sblock=OOC]Double move to G11.
Manuever granted at end of turn: Maneuver (1d3=1), Leading the Attack.[/sblock]
[sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 7/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* FADING (2 rounds); +2 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 2/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, Vanguard Strike, Leading the Attack
*Expended:* none

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 13, 2008)

Round 5 (continued)

21—Talas
20—Drekhad  44/48 hp 
17—Cholas
16—Bregan  32/42 hp
13—Alexa

Round 6

22--Lieutenant

"Quite the game of cat and mouse we play."  Talas runs down the trail, stopping over the paralyzed body of Bregan.

Drekhad continues to pursue the mobile lizardman, fighting his way through the undergrowth.

Cholas fires an arrow at the lizardman and then moves down the path toward his brother and the shifter.  His arrow’s flight is spoiled by his inability to see through the plants.

_At least they aren't stepping on me. Stupid poison. I can't believe I got caught in this little ambush. You are getting what you deserve Bregan._ He scolds himself silently.

Frustrated by her enemy's refusal to accept melee combat, Alexa withdraws back onto the path and attempts to outpace its travel through the denser undergrowth.

The lizardman moves closer to the path and fires a carefully aimed arrow at Talas, but his aim is off and the arrow flies well wide.

Actions?


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 13, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> ooc: I decided to post just so you know I'm still around. Just out of curiousity, how long does this poison last?



I apreciate it, and I hope this isn't too frustrating.    
As for the poison, as with most ability damage, you recover one point per day, 2 with extended care from someone else, or it can be recovered with spells.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 14, 2008)

ooc: lol i'm out for well over a week eh?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 14, 2008)

OOC:  So did the lizardman delay and go last in the round?  What I do depends on whether he moves again before me.  Also about how close do I estimate we are from the temple?  If we end up resting it won't matter, but ideally I'd use my quickcast ability(1/day)to close 10' and move the other distance with my normal move, then channel another shocking grasp to attack...If he acts after me, I'll just move close and fire a ray of frost at him.(I won't be around until 10ish pm ET tomorrow, so if I'm holding us up, go ahead and make the call)


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 14, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> OOC:  So did the lizardman delay and go last in the round?  What I do depends on whether he moves again before me.  Also about how close do I estimate we are from the temple?  If we end up resting it won't matter, but ideally I'd use my quickcast ability(1/day)to close 10' and move the other distance with my normal move, then channel another shocking grasp to attack...If he acts after me, I'll just move close and fire a ray of frost at him.(I won't be around until 10ish pm ET tomorrow, so if I'm holding us up, go ahead and make the call)



He went at the beginning of the round, but I moved us up to his action, so you all can react to it instead of anticipating.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 14, 2008)

Follow.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 14, 2008)

I think I'll wait for you, Evolution, for this round, rather than NPCing two of the four PCs still standing.  Besides, we still need Alexa's action for the round.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 14, 2008)

_Nothing else to it. Gotta do what you gotta do, girl._ Alexa thinks to herself, once more activating her sandals and sprinting down the path and then into the undergrowth behind the remaining lizardman, kukri at the ready. She feints low, then strikes a rising blow across her opponent's chest, washing the underbrush in fresh blood. Following her attack, she flows back into a defensive position, eyes fixed on her foe.
[sblock=Rolls]Activate _sandals of sprinting_ and move to K16.
Attack the leader using Leading The Attack.
Attack roll (Leading the Attack) (1d20 9=25)
Damage roll (1d4 3=6)
Attack hits; all allies get +4 to attack the bugger until Alexa's next turn.
Alexa will designate the leader for her Dodge feat (whoops, forgot about that).
New Maneuver (1d2=2), Douse the Flames[/sblock]
[sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs Leader
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 7/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* FADING (1 round); +2 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 1/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, Vanguard Strike, Douse the Flames
*Expended:* Leading the Attack

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 15, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I'd use my quickcast ability(1/day)to close 10'



Doesn't quickcast just let you cast a standard action spell as a swift action?  That would mean that you can double move and then quickcast your spell, getting an attack.  I'll play it that way.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 15, 2008)

Round 6 (continued)

21—Talas
20—Drekhad  44/48 hp 
17—Cholas
16—Bregan  32/42 hp
13—Alexa


Talas moves quickly into the underbrush, closing with the lizardman.  He then uses his arcane skill to once again channel electricity into his attack, striking out against the enemy, who is shocked at his swiftness.  His flail slams into the creatures side and sends electricity coursing through its body. For the curious 

Drekhad continues to pick his way through the undergrowth, closing in on the enemy from the north.

Cholas, seeing his companions closing in on the lieutenant, moves to Bregan’s side and administers an antitoxin (we’ll need to remind Wakka to take one off his equipment list).

_Nothing else to it. Gotta do what you gotta do, girl._[/color] Alexa thinks to herself, once more activating her sandals and sprinting down the path and then into the undergrowth behind the remaining lizardman, kukri at the ready. She feints low, then strikes a rising blow across her opponent's chest, washing the underbrush in fresh blood. Following her attack, she flows back into a defensive position, eyes fixed on her foe as he drops to the jungle floor, finished off by her attack.

Out of combat.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 15, 2008)

_Well now, my companions did a rather good job. Too bad I can't say the same for myself. I can't even freaking lift my own head._ Bregan strains to push his eyes at angles they were not meant to go, so he can see the combat. Frustrated, he gives up and stares at the tree branches overhead. 




ooc: damn poison


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 15, 2008)

*Talas 42/42 hp*

[sblock=ooc]Sorry so late, I've been working a different schedule and it's throwing me off.  At least I don't work again until thursday 3rd shift.  Anyway...I don't think I can do it the way you posted(though your word is final, works out better for me   ).  You are correct in my reading that once per day I can cast a standard action spell as a swift.  That is what I planned to do, cast dimension hop as my swift, use my move to close to the lizardman, then arcane channel a shocking grasp as my standard action.  I believe what you had me do was double move(using essentially both my standard and move action), and then use my quickcast ability to use arcane channel, which I thought would still require a standard action which I don't have.  I figured casting a spell and using arcane channeling fall under different categories, so it couldn't be quickcast.  Granted, then I could have still quickcast a shocking grasp, which would be easier to hit, but I wouldn't get any damage from the flail.  I'll continue like the battle is over...[/sblock]

Talas walks toward the fallen Bregan, crunching down the plants and spinning the blood off his flail into the jungle plant life as he walks toward the shifter.  "Cholas help me drag him off the trail, the dead one that made that whistling noise has probably summoned aid.  See if you can get him on his feet."  He then whispers to Drekhad and Alexa.  "Crouch low among the flora of the jungle.  I'll try and and send whomever is coming nearby where you can strike with surprise."   Talas then ducks behind a tree near Bregan and Cholas on the opposite side of the trail from the others.  He waits quietly, listening for a moment, then with a thought, produces the sound of a horrid ghostly moaning, coming from the area where the dead lizardman still lay and where Drekhad and Alexa crouched.  Talas makes the moan last for several seconds, before letting the illusion away.  With another thought, a glowing humanoid shape appears just beyond the body of the dead lizardman and lasts for half a minute before winking out of existance.

[sblock=ooc]The plan here is to get Bregan, Cholas, and Talas on one side of the trail.  On his way to help drag Bregan off the trail, Talas does his best to crunch the ferns and such down, as well as spattering some blood on them, trying to make it look like the lizardman came through here, before falling dead.  Hopefully Drekhad and Alexa hide near the trail I made.  Once on the other side of the trail, Talas will hide among the plants, use his arcane attunement ability to make ghost sounds and sounding like ghostly moaning  and make it last for 2 rounds.  Talas will then listen for anything approaching, and then cast another arcane attunment to create the glowing humanoid shape of dancing lights, which he will keep up for a full 30 seconds.  Hopefully we will get a suprise round out of this with whatever is coming.  Keep in mind that arcane attunement abilities are spell like so no verbal components.  DC for the ghost sounds once interracted with is Will:  12[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 15, 2008)

While we're waiting for others to chime in, Bregan gets to make some more fort saves (4 of them).  Drekhad and Cholas have some, too.  Drekhad has one to make, I believe, and Cholas two.

I'll roll Cholas': 15, 11 .  Cholas suffers 5 points of str damage.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 16, 2008)

Bump.

OnlytheStrong, I need four fort saves from you, with the +5 bonus from the antitoxin.

Creamsteak, I need one fort save from you, and a description of what you're doing.

Zurai, I need a description of what you're doing.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 16, 2008)

Fort Save (1d20+6=18)

Drekhad will get back to the road and sit down for a drink of water. "Bastard goblin-dragon."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 16, 2008)

ooc: not a single roll above 18........ 

Four fort saves, with +5 from antitoxin. post 241. (1d20+9=18, 1d20+9=15, 1d20+9=15, 1d20+9=17)


----------



## Zurai (Jan 16, 2008)

Alexa will help Talas with Bregan as needed then get into ambush position where he indicated.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 16, 2008)

Drekhad's hardy constitution prevents the poison from taking effect.  He emerges from the jungle and sits down to get a drink of water.  "Bastard goblin-dragon."

Despite the favored soul's antitoxin, Bregan suffers a loss of two more strength points, bringing him to -4.

Talas and his brother move the shifter off the trail (although Cholas provides less help than Talas expected) and get ready for any new arrivals.

Alexa sets up opposite the brothers, also hiding in the undergrowth.

About a minute after the last lizardman fell, a voice calls out from further down the path.  
[sblock=draconic] Raethris, what you find? [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 16, 2008)

Drekhad continues to drink, sitting down with his knees in front of him. After he empties half the canteen he picks his axe back up, but remains sitting. If anyone from the group wants to get up close to him (5 ft. or so) he'll tell them what the disembodied voice says, and then shrug.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 17, 2008)

Shortly after the voice calls out, a large figure emerges on the jungle path ahead.  The lizardman that walks toward you is easily nine feet tall, and his scales are much darker than the others you have seen, to the point of being black.  He carries (or rather drags) a massive spiked club.

The creature pauses about 40' away from Drekhad and squints.  [sblock=draconic] You not Raethris.  Small like him, but not even lizardman.  Who you and where Raethris?[/sblock]

From their positions within the undergrowth, the others can clearly see that his attention is entirely focused on Drekhad.  He hasn't spared so much as a glance off the trail.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 17, 2008)

Drekhad will stand from prone and brush the mud, grass, and dirt off of his backside. In Draconic, "My name, great warrior, is Drekhad. I am just a simple pilgrim traveling through these swamps. Was Raethris a small poison-dusk archer, about as big as your calf? If he was, he's currently unconcious and maybe bleeding out somewhere around here. He could probably use your help, all things considered."

Drekhad honestly scratches his head, not quite remembering where the little buggers are all down, and not quite certain what their condition is. "My appologies, I didn't catch your name either."

Diplomacy if it comes up. (1d20+13=21)

Also probably closing the distance a bit so Drekhad is at talking range rather than yelling range.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 17, 2008)

*Talas*

Hearing the spoken conversation from his hiding spot between a creature and Drekhad, Talas once again tries to lure the creature closer to an ambush position.  A glowing ghostly figure hovers in the grass over the body of the unconcious lizardman.

[sblock=ooc]lets try dancing lights again.  two uses remain for the day[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jan 17, 2008)

Alexa stays hidden in the underbrush, kukri clenched tightly in one hand as she listens to the conversation in a language she doesn't know. She prays silently to the Flame that Drekhad is as persuasive this time as he was the last, or if not that the newcomer doesn't bear the nasty poison that has Bregan unable to move.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 18, 2008)

The giant lizardman looks confused, then slowly starts to grow angry.  [sblock=draconic] You kill Raethris?  Why you here?  You stay away from temple.  He sounds somewhere between angry and ominous.[/sblock]
Everyone sees it lift its club in a more menacing manner and start to move toward Drekhad, only to stop dead in its tracks as the ghostly image forms in front of it.  It slowly takes a step back, staring at the image.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 18, 2008)

Seeing that his discussion isn't doing much to persuade the big guy, Drekhad makes one last offer. 

Draconic, "If he's dead, it's not my doing. I couldn't catch the little bugger. I didn't want to fight him, honest. He shot my poor friend multiple times. I would have been perfectly happy to talk first, given the opportunity. I'll let you see your friends if you apologize for their actions and offer up whatever antidote you might have for the poison those arrows was coated with. Note that this is an _excellent_ offer, and a sign of my great generosity. Under normal circumstances, the proper response to an ambush is not nearly so kind."

Supposing this goes nowhere, Drekhad will try to start combat with the Duel of Wills action (part of Intimidate covered on page 27 of the Bo9S). Supposing it's valid, the opponent can Submit (-2 penalty on initiative, -1 on attack rolls on the first round) or Participate. If he participates, my roll is below.

[sblock=Intimidate]Duel of Wills. (1d20+13=23) [/sblock]

And also initiative if it comes up: Initiative (1d20=13)


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 18, 2008)

The lumbering lizard looks at the floating spirit and then at Drekhad, who has moved closer.  It seems to struggle to look past the ghostly image, but it eventually sneers at the approaching Crusader.

[sblock=draconic] You offer me deal, little weakling?  I just crush you and find Raethrix later.[/sblock]
It ignores Drekhad's attempt at a battle of wills, boosting his confidence for the upcoming battle, and steps closer, moving in to engage.  (+1 to your attack roll in the first round)

Everyone else should roll initiative and post actions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 18, 2008)

Shuffling Deck. (1d5=1, 1d4=2) 

5 ft. step and Crusader's Strike on Drekhad's turn. 

Attack as part of Crusader Strike (1d20+7=24, 1d8+2=3) <- Should be 25, forgot the +1 from intimidate.

Healing from CS. (1d6+5=10) 

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 44/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 7/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, Crusader Strike
*Expended:* None.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 19, 2008)

New manuever. (1d3=2) 

At the end of his round he gains stone bones. Insert banter about how crusaders have to do fifty things per round.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 19, 2008)

*Talas 42/42 hp*

Init:   17 

Talas moves swiftly from the trees onto the trail.  Just a few simple words and a pointed finger later, a thin blue rays streaks out toward the large black lizardman.  The ray strikes it's black scales and a thin layer of frost steams in the humid air.

[sblock=ooc]Move to G14 and cast Ray of frost on the big guy.  24  Ranged touch to hit.  2 damage

5/4/3 DC 12+spell level spells remaining for the day[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jan 19, 2008)

Alexa will creep along in the underbrush, attempting to get into a position to flank with her allies without being seen.
[sblock=OOC]Initiative; Hide; Move Silently; Maneuvers (1d20 2=3, 1d20 1=20, 1d20 1=4, 1d5=5, 1d4=4)
Cruddy initiative, cruddy move silently, but a good hide check. Maneuvers are Douse the Flames and Stone Bones.
The blackscale has my Dodge.
Maneuver (end of round) (1d3=1) (Crusader's Strike)[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs Blackscale
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 7/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* inactive; +0 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 1/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Douse the Flames, Stone Bones, Crusader's Strike
*Expended:* none

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

ooc: Bregan's just going to hang out. Possibly try to open his eyes. Maybe breathe. lol


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 20, 2008)

Round 1

19—Cholas
17—Talas
13—Drekhad
3—Alexa
2—Blackscale 

Cholas leaves Bregan behind and moves swiftly out onto the path to provide support for Drekhad.

Talas moves swiftly from the trees onto the trail. Just a few simple words and a pointed finger later, a thin blue rays streaks out toward the large black lizardman. The ray strikes it's black scales and a thin layer of frost steams in the humid air.

Drekhad steps confidently into the lizardman’s reach and unleashes a mighty strike with his sword.  Divine energy surrounds the axe, and a warm blue light flows up the kalashtar’s arm and heals what is left of his wounds.

Alexa creeps through the undergrowth, attempting to avoid the lizardman’s notice.  (Since you didn’t take a penalty to your check, I’m assuming you stayed at half speed.)

The enemy, towering over Drekhad, brings its imposing spiked club down on the crusader, but misses its target.  Its gaping maw filled with sharp teeth proves equally inept as those teeth clash together several inches away from Drekhad’s head.

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 20, 2008)

Draconic, "You're going to have to hit me to make this worth it."

Attacking with Stone Bones. (1d20+7=21, 1d8+2=9) 

Drekhad will use a swift action to switch to Iron Guard's Glare. Drekhad will use his spare move action to switch the eye his eyepatch is covering.

Manuever. (1d2=1) Mountain Hammer.

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 48/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 7/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Right (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, Mountain Hammer
*Expended:* Crusader Strike, Stone Bones[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 20, 2008)

*Talas 42/42 hp  AC 20/22*

Talas closes and strikes at the lizardman, whirling his flail around him in a defensive pattern, until striking out at the lizardman's side.

[sblock=ooc]I will use combat expertise and take -2 penalty on my attack roll and apply to my AC.  I am not sure if the AC boost begins when I choose, or when I make my attack.(Whether it would apply to any AoO made by the lizardman or not, so my AC would be 22 or 20.  Move to G10.  Attack roll:  21 Damage:  6 Is the "G" square anything we need to know about?[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 20, 2008)

The G square is the ghostly image Talas created, which I guess has faded now with his attention elsewhere.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Round 2

19—Cholas
17—Talas
13—Drekhad
3—Alexa
2—Blackscale 

Cholas fires two arrows over Drekhad’s head and into the chest of the looming lizardman.  Both strike true, and red blood flows down its black scales.

Talas closes and strikes at the lizardman, whirling his flail around him in a defensive pattern, batting aside the gigantic club, until striking out at the lizardman's side, dropping the creature where it stands.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 22, 2008)

"Huh. I'm more than a little disappointed here. So what do we want to do about this? We've apparently picked a fight with the locals, even if they did shoot first."

Drekhad inventories his fully recovered injuries. He then looks at his fallen companion. "This isn't good. We're already down one. Should we backtrack and recuperate?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 22, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas moves to inspect the dead lizardman, giving it a investigative kick for good measure.  "What did it say to you Drekhad?"

Talas scratches his chin and looks deeper into the jungle, where the blackscaled lizardman came from.  "The small one summoned the large one with that whistling noise.  There are probably a number of them nearby.  With Bregan down, it may be a good idea to retreat for a few days until he is back on his feet.  We will have to get Bregan up now, I'd hate to have to carry him back into town on a litter.  It would just slow us down, putting us at risk for another ambush."


[sblock=ooc]Well WakkaWakka hasn't been logged on for a month now.  Are you going to open up recruitment again Redclaw?[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 22, 2008)

"Nothing important. I think the big one was an idiot. He was probably in charge, but still an idiot. Rawr, I'm big. Me hit you. Rawr. You hurt friend. Me lub friend. Friend missing! Oh yeah, and stay away from the temple. Hurray."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] LOL You could let me have 2 Bregan's that way one of them can stay upright!!  I learned my lesson from this fight, when you see an ambush, DON'T STAND IN IT![/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 22, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] It's the downside of being point man, I fear.  On the other hand, being 60' ahead of the party makes it tough, too.  It takes wo rounds to come to rescue that way.    [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]

Ah, Bregan's fine lol. Next time, I'll fire and move my 40ft back. With their 30ft, that would allow me to be 60ft away rather safely wouldn't it?[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 22, 2008)

OOC: Alright, so as much as it pains me, I think we are falling back for today, and possibly more days. How far out are we from the camping spot we used recently?


----------



## Zurai (Jan 22, 2008)

"Bregan is bad off. Looks like those arrows they were using are absolutely filthy with poison; he's lucky to still be alive. We need to either magically cure him or get him somewhere safe - and I think we determined earlier that we don't have the resources to completely cure poison, right?"


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 23, 2008)

Cholas has six scrolls of Lesser Restoration, which will remove the damage at a rate of 1d4 per scroll.  Additionally, ability damage heals at a rate of one point per day naturally, double that with extended care.  Cholas also suffered five points of strength damage, however, so the party total at the moment is 19 points of ability damage.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 23, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas laughs at Drekhad's impression of the lizardman.  "Well, we must be near the temple then.  I'd hate to turn back, but surely we need to regroup.  We should return to the camp that we used last night.  But first we need to get Bregan on his feet, we can't drag him all the way there.  From there, we'll see how they fare in the morning and decide from their."


[sblock=ooc]I vote that we use two scrolls on Bregan to at least make it so he can walk.  I think building a litter or dragging him would just make it take too long, especially how close we are to the temple.  Depending the the results of the d4s of the lesser restorations, it will probably be better if we just rest, and take the time to recuperate.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2008)

(Well whoever can use the scrolls can do some dice rolling and we'll trek back.)


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 23, 2008)

Cholas removes and reads two scrolls over the inert form of the shifter.  As the second spell suffuses his body with gentle healing flames, Bregan finds that he can once again move, albeit without much strength.  He is unable to lift anything beyond himself, but is able to walk under his own power.

[sblock=ooc] 6 total points of strength damage healed by the scrolls. [/sblock]

The party makes its way back to the campsite they used the night before.  It is getting quite late by the time they arrive, but they are able to find it successfully.  However there is no time for anyone to nurse Bregan through the healing process, or to do much else upon arrival other than sleep in shifts through the night.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 25, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas sleeps fitfully during the night.  When he is roused by the morning sun, he is greeted by a stiff back and wet bottom.  He grumbles, "Damn humid air, everything gets soaked." Talas wipes the moisture off of a flat rock and sit down to a cold breakfast.  "Good to have you back up Bregan.  If we spot any of those pygmy lizardmen again, lets take the antitoxin first, before we about as active as a dead log.  With a couple days of rest, we'll be good as new and we can continue.  No need to go back to Adderport."

[sblock=ooc]With a full day of bed rest and a dc 15 heal check, Bregan can regain 4 pts of str a day, putting him at full.  We can do the same for Cholas then, he should be at 8 str after resting last night, assuming one of us can make the heal check with a couple of people assisting.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 25, 2008)

Bregan grumbles. No words, just groans of protest against the poison in his body. He was furious. He should be dead and he knew it. His shifter heritage screamed at him for allowing these people to rescue him. The words came out as a snarl, even though he didn't mean for them to sound that way, "Thank you all."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

"Anything for a comrad!"

Drekhad minds the camp as much as he can while we wait out the recovery.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 25, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas ignores the snarling shifter's response.  He wanders off into the jungle for a moment, trying to gather some soft plants to make their stay here in this area a little more comfortable for the next few days.

[sblock=ooc]What we could do, would be to have one person take ten on the heal check, and the other three to make an aid another check.  Should everybody get it, no problem, we get 16 and Bregan recovers 4pts during the day.  If one person fails to aid another, the person taking ten can burn an action point and still get it.  Thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 25, 2008)

OOC: You want to roll 3 DC 15 checks instead of 1 DC 16 check?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 25, 2008)

OOC:  Aid another is only DC 10 check.  We could take the chance and give one person a shot at rolling and getting a 15(instead of taking ten), but then if they roll lower than a ten, it makes things that much harder.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 25, 2008)

ooc: As good as I'm rolling for saving throws and such, I don't think it's a good idea for me to roll   I'll go with whatever the group decides.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 25, 2008)

[sblock]We'll just wait for Zurai to chime in, then we can start the rolling.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 26, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]  You can't use an action point when taking 10 or 20, as per the ECS.  [/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jan 26, 2008)

"Don't talk, Bregan. Save your strength. We're your companions - of course we'll do everything we can for you."[sblock=OOC]The only problem with everyone Aiding is that, as far as I know, in order to Aid Another you have to use the same amount of time the person actually making the check does. That means the watches will be pretty tight. Don't forget we'll have to use 24 hour watches. I'm not against doing it, but there are more risks than I think people realize.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 26, 2008)

*Talas*

[sblock=ooc]You guys are right about the AP on the taking ten and on the watches.  If it is okay with everybody else, I'll go ahead and roll the heal check, w/o aid another, using an AP as needed.  I think that may give us the best odds.  I'll wait until tomorrow afternoon at the latest until everybody gives their opinion.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 26, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas administers to Bregan as best as he can, wrapping his wounds, and making sure he is comfortable.

[sblock=ooc]Here we go with the heal check.  Heal check:  10 AP on heal check:  5, total 15:  SUCCESS! [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 27, 2008)

The day goes uneventfully, and Bregan recovers an additional 4 str damage.

The jungle sounds remain constant and natural throughout the day, although Bregan seems a bit jumpy when any especially loud animal calls echo through the camp.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 27, 2008)

*Talas*

After spending the day tending to Bregan, Talas does his best, hoping for a little luck, that his twin is as fast as a healer as the shifter is.

[sblock=ooc]So Bregan is at 11 str and Cholas is down 4 str right?  We will try Cholas this time, unless you want to rule that I helped Cholas at the same time as Bregan, it doesn't raise the DC or anything(which would make Cholas at full now.)  If you decide not to here is my roll for Cholas:  Heal Check:  6 [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 27, 2008)

Cholas recovered 2 on the first day, as he was at full rest while Talas tended Bregan, so he is now only down two points.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 27, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]So one more day of full rest for everybody and everybody should be at full Str right?  If that is the case, lets do that.  Hopefully there is no encounters and we can get back to that temple.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 28, 2008)

After two days of full rest for Bregan and Cholas, the entire party is back to full strength.  After the regular morning routine they make their way along now-familiar jungle trails and find themselves at the site of the ambush they sprang a few days earlier.  

The bodies have been removed, whether by local humanoids or by scavengers.  Bregan searches the area, but finds plenty of each type of tracks and is unsure of the order of events.  After assuring themselves that there are no more hidden poison dusk lizardfolk around, the party continues along the path, nearing the destination on their map.  

It's barely fifteen minutes further that they come to a gigantic clearing.  The space is dominated by a huge stone structure, the Temple of Kha'shazul!  The temple is a mass of vine-choked granite walls and columns.  Two stone domes mark either end of the its oblong shape, and a columned portico juts out from the temple's entrance.  Steam billows from somewhere within the temple, venting through high open windows 20 feet above the ground.

The temple is roughly 250' away from where you stand at the start of the clearing, and two sets of rough mud huts stand in between, just off the trail that is cut through the shoulder-height undergrowth.  The huts on the west of the trail tower over the vegetation, easily reaching heights near 20' tall.  The ones on the other side of the trail barely rise above the greenery.

(ooc: I have started a recruitment thread to find a replacement for Cholas, and I figured we could try again with the arcane caster that never quite materialized.)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 28, 2008)

Bregan looks over the wilderness carefully, he was determined to not be ambushed again. He slinks off into the brush (staying near the group).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 28, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas whispers from their vantage point, "Do you think lizardmen live in those huts?  They seem about the right size for both types.  Do we risk Bregan creeping ahead through the reeds to scout?  I don't want what happened last time to happen again."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 28, 2008)

"We could always go knock."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 28, 2008)

Bregan let's out a throaty growl, "Last time will not happen again." He silenlty moves forward, trying to disappear in the wilderness.


----------



## Zurai (Jan 28, 2008)

"Somehow I suspect they're not fond of unexpected visitors. Think we can go around without getting spotted?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 28, 2008)

Drekhad smiles in his clanky and shiny armor. "Yes, but why bother? If they serve as obstacles on our path, we should pierce them with our shining blades!"


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 28, 2008)

Where is Bregan heading, and what are the rest of you doing while he scouts?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 28, 2008)

*Talas*

As Bregan slips away, Talas steps into the reeds beside the trail as well.  As the shifter approaches, so does the duskblade, though very slowly.  Anticipating combat, Talas pulls a vial from his belt, ready to down it's contents when the sounds of battle reach him.

[sblock=ooc]I'll step into the reeds beside the trail and slowly move forward.  I'll move forward 5' every other round.  I'll pull out a potion of shield of faith and ready an action to drink it if I hear shouting of the sounds of battle.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 29, 2008)

ooc: around the edges of the clearing


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2008)

Drekhad stands there, all shiny and target looking.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 29, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> ooc: around the edges of the clearing




To which side?  In other words, which of the sets of huts are you investigating?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 29, 2008)

ooo good question........... let's go left.


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 29, 2008)

The big huts it is (not ready to see any more poison dusks yet?    )

Bregan slips into the low-growth jungle, disapearing from the party's sight almost immediately.  He travels carefully, taking his time to avoid being seen or heard.  After about 50' of cautious movement, he comes to a space where the plants have been cleared down to the ground.  Four large huts made of stone and mud, 15 to 20 feet across, sit in the clearing, with a path leading back to the main route to the temple.  Sun-bleached bones are scattered about the 10-foot-tall entrance to the structures.  Next to the huts, to the southwest, stands a large wooden cage.  Two of the large, black-scaled lizardfolk lounge about on the ground outside the huts.  Each is within easy reach of a massive spiked club, but they show no signs that they are aware of your presence.

Meanwhile, Talas is moving much more slowly through the jungle, and is still 30' behind Bregan, potion in hand.  The rest of the party remains on the path at the entrance to the clearing.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 29, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas holds his position, waiting for some sort of signal from Bregan.

[sblock]Can we see if there is anything in the cage?  Are the lizardmen sleeping or just being lazy?[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 29, 2008)

Bregan carefully heads back to the party, tapping Talas on the shoulder and signaling him to follow quietly.

(Assuming nothing happens on the way back)

"Two black scales, resting in the grass by the huts. I would assume there are more in the huts. It is up to you whether to attack or try the other route. May I suggest, if we attack, setting an ambush a small way into the forest."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2008)

"An ambush? We are not so dishonorable are we? Couldn't we just challenge them for right of passage and be done with it?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 29, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas keeps the potion in hand and follows Bregan back.  "All of us can't sneak up there, so luring to us in a good idea.  I am hesitant to do so much in the forest though.  We all saw...I mean...Most of us saw what happened with the poisondusk when they were able to hide in the cover of the trees.  Back and forth we went, luckily we were able to cut that last one off before it could delay us enough for help to arrive."   Talas pauses at Drekhad's dismissal of an ambush.  "I don't think parley is a good idea here, the last one told us to stay away, so how about I make a distraction?  If Bregan and I can get close enough to them again, I can make the glowing figure appear.  That appeared to make the last one hesitate a little.  I could also make a sound like the whistle the poisondusks used last time, though that could turn out bad if they realize it is illusionary.  You can do what you need to do from there Drekhad."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 29, 2008)

Bregan nods in approval of Talas' decision. "I admit my failings in the last battle. If this figure you mention worked last time, there is no reason to suspect that it will not work again. If you are discovered, I shall cover your escape. I can travel far easier in this wild land than you."


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 30, 2008)

Talas and Bregan disappear once more into the low jungle growth, moving toward the blackscale huts.  Drekhad, Alexa and Cholas remain behind to set up an ambush.

How close does Talas attempt to approach?

Where are the other three going to set up their ambush?  On the trail?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 31, 2008)

*Talas*

Just before leaving Talas makes sure to detail his full plan to the others.  He whispers, "Bregan and I will creep through the reeds like before.  I'll then create the glowing figure, near the lizardmen, and then move it down the trail towards them.  Once you guys do your part, Bregan and I will move off behind them, cutting of their escape."   Talas creeps through the reeds, just as slowly as before not as close.  Then he begins to execute their plan.

[sblock=ooc]How far are the huts from the rest of the group?  Before, we they at the fork on the map(PQ 1/5/16?), or were they off the map?  I can move the dancing lights without an action and they can be 150' from me without disappearing.  My plan is about to be at the halfway point between the rest of the group and the huts, I'll create the figure in the air, then move it down to the ground and then back down the path towards the group.  Once the lizard move past(where we can both move from the reeds, I can be in charging range, and Bregan can be in skirmish range, as well as the same from the other group), we'll move out and try and get surprise on them.)  So I have to be 150' away from the lizardmen to start, and want to be able to move it far enough where we can all charge/skirmish as needed, all w/o us having to move while waiting for the lizardmen to close the distance.  How do the areas on the map affect combat?  Miss chance, decreased movement, line of sight?[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 31, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]There is less vegetation than there was at the site of you previous encounter, but there still seems to be enough to hamper your movement (each square costs 2 10' of movement), provide some cover vs. ranged attacks (20% miss chance), and make it harder to move skillfully (-2 to tumble and move silently checks).  The dark green is deeper jungle growth and will give AC and reflex save boosts and cut line of sight.

I have expanded the map to include the party's current position further down the trail, and set you up about where you described.  Is that about right?[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 1, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas in position, creates the glowing figure above the section of reeds near the lizardmen, waits for the blackscales attention. He then makes it move over the reeds and settle near the ground in the small bend in the trail.  Talas then waits patiently in his spot, waiting for the lizardmen to pass.  Once they pass, he drinks his potion on stops onto the trail, negating their ability to pass unhindered on the trail.

[sblock]Create the image at K13, move it over the reeds and down to the ground and back to K27.  Once the lizardmen move past and arrive at the point nearest K27, I'll drink my shield of faith potion and step onto the path.  The map works out very well, thanks!  Each square costs 10' of movement thought right?[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 1, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] yes, everything but the path costs 10'. [/sblock]

Talas concentrates for a moment, and a glowing gray figure appears above the jungle vegetation near the blackscales' clearing.  The one closest to it startles after a moment, as if it missed seeing the illusion at first then suddenly noticed it.  It stares for a brief moment, than turns to its companion and speaks.  [sblock=draconic] Thil'sk see that too?  What is it? [/sblock]  The other lizardman follows its companion's gesture and does a double take.  It then shrugs and waves the other toward the figure.  [sblock=draconic] Hsha'ak grab it.  See what it is.  [/sblock]  Seemingly finished with the discussion, the second lizardfolk goes back to lounging by the firepit.
The first one gets up ponderously and peers at the ghostly figure, approaching where it floats above the plants.  As it approaches, the figure moves across the undergrowth to the path a short way away.  The lizardfolk grunts in surprise, retrieves its club, and follows down the trail.  As it passes by Bregan and Talas, the second creature speaks from the clearing, [sblock=draconic] Huh, come see Hsha'ak.  He's chasing after a light. [/sblock]  In response, two more blackscales emerge from huts and look across the way to watch the proceedings.
It's at exactly that moment that Hsha'ak notices the three party members standing on the path.

Initiative and first round actions, please.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 1, 2008)

*Talas 42/42 hp  AC:  22*

Talas wills the image to move towards the blackscale then drinks the potion from his hand and moves out onto the path, near the blackscale.

[sblock=ooc]Init:  9 Move dancing lights toward the blackscale(no action) and then drink a potion of shield of faith +2(Brings AC to 22) and move to L18.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 1, 2008)

Bregan barely breathes as he sees the blackscales. He would redeem himself this fight. He slinks along the brush, toward Talas. He notches an arrow and takes careful aim at the nearest blackscale. 


[sblock=action]

F-'ed up my roll. Was going to ready an action to fire (still am) but forgot that skirmish only lasts for the round in which you move. So..... It's only 1d6. Sorry Redclaw.

Init: 10
To hit: 25
Dmg: 3

Bregan's Initiative, attack, and dmg (readied action to fire) (1d20+7=10, 1d20+8=25, 3d6=14) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 1, 2008)

What will trigger Bregan's readied action?

[sblock=onlythestrong] Yeah, you only get the skirmish benefit if you take the action during your turn, so by splitting it you're losing the bonus.  [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 1, 2008)

He will fire if the blackscales manage to spot or hear Talas, so basically if they turn toward Talas.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 3, 2008)

bump


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 4, 2008)

"What the hell kind of plan is this? I'm not sure I follow the idea..."

Initiative + Manuevers. (1d20=5, 1d5=3, 1d4=3) 

Drekhad will charge the nearest thing if it comes in range, else take a move forward ready an action to attack, and taunt it.

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 48/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 7/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Mountain Hammer, Stone Bones
*Expended:* None.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 4, 2008)

Blackscales—18
Cholas—14
Bregan—10 
Talas—9<-- stopping here
Drekhad—5
Alexa—0

The blackscale on the path continues toward Drekhad and the others, charging the crusader in fury.  His wildly swinging greatclub misses Drekhad.  The others see him charge and grab two javelins each, waiting to see what he’s attacking.

Cholas steps back and uses Drekhad for cover as he casts Bull’s Strength on the kalashtar.  (Drekhad’s constitution goes up by 4, giving him 10 bonus hp and a +2 bonus on fort saves).

Bregan moves and readies an arrow in his bow.

Talas steps onto the path and drinks his potion, improving his AC by 2.


I'll pause here because Drekhad can't charge, but can use a maneuver, and we still haven't heard from Zurai.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 4, 2008)

You said Bull's Strength, but I think you meant Bear's Endurance.

Mountain Hammer. New Manuever. (1d20+7=20, 1d8+2=9, 2d6=6, 1d3=3) 

20 to hit for 15 damage against the foe in front of him. He then moves forwards to K29 undoubtedly provoking an attack of opportunity (but attempting to set up a flank/get closer to future targets seems more important). End of action.

He draws White Raven Tactics.

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 58/58 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 7/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Stone Bones, White Raven Tactics.
*Expended:* Mountain Hammer.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Feb 4, 2008)

Alexa flows forward with smooth grace, knife in hand, eyes flashing a challenge at the hulking lizardman. She slices at her opponent then retreats into a defensive posture - almost daring it to strike her.
[sblock=OOC]5' step forward as appropriate to attack L3. Using Vanguard Strike.
Maneuvers, attack roll, damage roll (1d5=1, 1d4=1, 1d20+7=16, 1d4+1=2)
Maneuvers are Crusader's Strike and Vanguard Strike.
Maneuver (1d3=3) = Douse the Flames.
L3 has my Dodge.[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15 (+1 vs L3)
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 7/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* inactive; +0 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 1/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, Douse the Flames
*Expended:* Vanguard Strike

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 4, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> You said Bull's Strength, but I think you meant Bear's Endurance.



You are right, of course.  Cholas cast Bear's Endurance.

Round 1 Continued

Blackscales<-- ending here
Cholas
Talas
Drekhad<-- starting here
Alexa
Bregan

Drekhad calls on the strength of the mountain and lands a powerful blow against the lizardfolk.  He steps past the creature, opening himself to a return attack.  The gigantic club is once again unable to pierce his defenses.

Alexa flows forward with smooth grace, knife in hand, eyes flashing a challenge at the hulking lizardman. She slices at her opponent then retreats into a defensive posture - almost daring it to strike her by waving her dagger, now coated in its black blood.

The blackscaled lizardfolk launch into action.  Two of the ones from the clearing move closer, triggering Bragen's readied action.  His arrow flies true and does 3 points of damage to L4.  One of the approaching lizardfolk throws a well-aimed javelin at Talas, hitting him for 7 points of damage.  The other swings his club at the duskblade, hitting for 15 more points of damage.  Finally, the one surrounded by adventurers attacks Drekhad again, finally breaking through his defenses and doing 19 points of damage  with his greatclub.

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 4, 2008)

OOC: Did the lizard take a step or did the map shift a square? The square I "thought" was K29 was north of the lizardfolk, now it's k28. Either way...

If L3 still lives, Drekhad will use 5 point stone power, stone bones. (1d20+4=6, 1d8+4=5) His attack misses, but the temporary hit points will absorb 10 points of the 19 at the end of his action. Before that can happen, Drekhad will take a move action north 4 squares along the path (possibly provoking again). He'll yell at the other creatures, "Your horde is pathetic and your skulls will make suitable chamber pots!"

If Cholas, Talas, or Bregan are within 10 ft. of Drekhad at any point during his action he will give them a sharp command using White Raven Tactics as well, which would move their initiative to right after his own immediately. "In the name of all that which is righteous, strike now while there's an openning in these monster's guard!" (or something equally overzealous)

Manuever. (1d2=2) 

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 49/58 - *DD* 10/10
*AP* 7/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, White Raven Tactics
*Expended:* Mountain Hammer, Stone bones[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 5, 2008)

Bregan winces as the sees Talas injured. He retreats back 15ft and fires again.


[sblock=actions]

Bregan will move back 15ft (equals 30ft with the hampered movement right?) to J22. He fires at L4.


Bregan's attack and dmg roll. Post 325 (1d20+8=18, 3d6=14) 

to hit~18
dmg~14[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 5, 2008)

[sblock=onlythestrong] I forgot to adjust Bregan's order in the initiative due to his readied action.  He now goes just before the blackscales, if that is significant. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 5, 2008)

*Talas 20/42 hp*

Talas shoulders past the collapsed lung and the puncture from the javelin and fights on.  He whirls his flail in a figure eight around his body.  Lightning shimmers in the air around him as he swings his flail at the blackscale.

[sblock=ooc]Five foot step to K18.  Combat expertise for two raising AC to 24.  Channel a shocking grasp.  Attack Roll:  21 21 damage total Talas will not be close enough Drekhad for WRT(10' range)[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Feb 5, 2008)

A wave of shock passes through Alexa as she sees Talas take two heavy blows, but there is nothing she can do except fight her own fight, for now. Still, maybe she could make an opening for her friends...

"Drekhad! Cholas! Go help Talas and Bregan! I'll deal with this one!" With that, she turns her full attention and skill onto her opponent. Her movements become even more fluid and graceful, attempting to draw all attention to her as she strides forward and engages her opponent in fierce combat.
[sblock=OOC]5' step to get in range to attack, swift action to cast _bladeweave_ (following successful melee hit, opponent must make a DC 15 Will save or be dazed for one round, lasts 4 rounds), attack with Dousing the Flames (if it hits, opponent cannot make AoOs for one round).
Attack and damage rolls (Douse the Flames + Bladeweave) (1d20+7=13, 1d4+1=4) That's almost sure to miss, so here's an Action Point: Action Point for attack roll (1d6=3)

I sure hope 16 is enough. Wish I'd had the time to dance.

Maneuver (1d2=1) = Leading the Attack.

Don't forget that Drekhad's attack against L3 is at +4 to hit because of my Vanguard Strike last round - though I doubt it matters with a roll that low.[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs L3
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 6/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* inactive; +0 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 1/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* _Bladeweave_ (3 rounds)

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack
*Expended:* Vanguard Strike, Douse the Flames

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 5, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=onlythestrong] I forgot to adjust Bregan's order in the initiative due to his readied action.  He now goes just before the blackscales, if that is significant. [/sblock]





[sblock=Redclaw]  Only if it saves Talas' life. I doubt I hit the thing, but I hope so.   Thanks for lettin me know though Redclaw.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 5, 2008)

Blackscales<-- ending here
Cholas<-- starting here
Talas
Drekhad 
Cholas
Alexa
Bregan

Cholas double moves past the lizardman, trying to get to Talas, but takes a vicious swipe from the lizardfolk’s club as he moves past him, taking 22 points of damage.

Talas shoulders past the collapsed lung and the puncture from the javelin and fights on.  He whirls his flail in a figure eight around his body.  Lightning shimmers in the air around him as he swings his flail at the blackscale.  His flail connects, and arcane lightning scorches the black scales of the overgrown humanoid.

Drekhad swings ineffectively at the lizardfolk, but seems to draw strength from the very ground beneath him as he does so.  He then turns up the path to the oncoming enemies and shouts, "Your horde is pathetic and your skulls will make suitable chamber pots!"  He moves toward the creatures, and as he approaches Cholas he urges the favored soul on, "In the name of all that which is righteous, strike now while there's an openning in these monster's guard!".

Cholas, encouraged by Drekhad’s words, moves closer to his brother, but is still unable to reach him and heal the wounds the lizardfolk have inflicted.  Instead, he draws an arrow and fires it at the enemy, but misses.

Alexa turns her full attention and skill onto her opponent. Her movements become even more fluid and graceful, attempting to draw all attention to her as she strides forward and engages her opponent in fierce combat.  Her strike is turned aside by the lizardfolk’s club, but with skill that seems beyond her she is able to redirect her blade, driving it into the creatures arm.  Although its reactions seemed slowed by the surprise, it clearly is still readying for its next attack.

Bregan winces as the sees Talas injured. He retreats back 15ft and fires again.  His arrow drives past the creature’s defenses and bites deeply into its abdomen, dropping it to the ground.

The wounded lizardman glares down at Alexa, swinging his club and connecting for for 15 damage, then bending down to bite at her, but failing to get past her armor.  The the two stragglers move in, setting up opposite Talas almost closing him off from retreat.  The first one misses the duskblade with his club, despite his distraction.  The second focuses his attack on Cholas, its swing crushing through his defenses and caving in the favored soul’s skull (confirmed crit for 31 damage, brings him to -11).

Actions?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 5, 2008)

*Talas 20/42hp  AC 27*

Talas hear the crunch of bone as his twin falls, and he knows he will not be getting up again.  A myriad of emotions run through Talas, fear, sadness, and anger.  His warrior instincts take over again, he knows in order for him to live through this he must continue to fight.  A voice in his head speaks, he knows not who speaks it now, but he knows it speaks from the moment after their birth.    “The Flame burns bright in both of them, but more strong in one of them.”  Talas yells out, "I wasn't supposed to be me!"  He then steps to the side, and increases the speed of his defensive techniques, before swinging out at a blackscale.

[sblock=ooc]5' step to K19, full combat expertise bringing AC to 27 and attack blackscale L1.  Luck is on my side right now.  attack 21 Damage:  12 



Spells remaining: (6/5/3) DC: 12+spell level[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

Drekhad will activate his ring (+1 to hit and damage if I recall correctly) and charge to L20 striking against L2 with a regular attack. He draws Battle Leader's Charge at the end of the round automatically. He doesn't have enough swift actions to bring back white raven tactics and then use it so he'll just have to deal with the circumstances.

Drekhad seems to be unconcerned with Cholas dropping and acts out of fear for his other companions. "Talas, get the hell out of the way. I'll deal with these two."

Ring of Brief Blessing, Charge Attack, AC = 21, Leading the charge. (1d20+10=13, 1d8+9=14) 

Since I've put a lot of stuff into this attack, I'll throw an action point at it and hope for the best.

Action Point (1d6=6) 

So attack is 19 for 14 damage if that hits.

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 21, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 49/58 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 7/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* No
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, Battle Leader's Charge
*Expended:* Mountain Hammer, Stone bones, White Raven Tactics[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 6, 2008)

[sblock=Creamsteak] Ring of Brief Blessing makes a weapon you're using function as both magic and good aligned for a round, so it's primarily about overcoming DR and affecting incorporeal creatures. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 6, 2008)

Seeing Cholas fall enrages Bregan. He moves 10ft (onto the trail) and fires at the lizard to Talas' left. He smiles as he sees it strike home, burying itself up to the shaft. 



[sblock=action]

I don't know if skirmish does the x3 for a crit or not. Complete adventurer doesn't say that it isn't........ so I went ahead and rolled to confirm. 

Bregan moves to L23 and fires at L1. 

Bregans attack on L1 (1d20+8=28, 3d6=15) 
Roll to confirm crit (1d20+8=23) 

To hit: 28
Crit confirm: 23
Dmg: 15x3

[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=Creamsteak] Ring of Brief Blessing makes a weapon you're using function as both magic and good aligned for a round, so it's primarily about overcoming DR and affecting incorporeal creatures. [/sblock]



Ok, I thought that by making the weapon magic for a round it also might give the +1/+1.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 6, 2008)

Alexa screams when she sees her companion fall, agony and grief clear in her voice. "CHOLAS!" She knows that there was no way for him to have survived a hit of that nature, and the grief of having sent him to his death momentarily staggers her - enough that her next attack overbalances her and nearly sends her sprawling to the ground. Then, her mind snaps back into focus - _the Flame has taken him to a better place; I have to concentrate on the challenges in front of me rather than the events of the past_ - and she manages to turn her stagger into a stunning pirouette that embeds her blade in the lizardman's side.
[sblock=OOC]5' step if necessary, swift action to inspire courage, initiate Crusader's Strike against L3.
Attack and damage rolls (Crusader's Strike), heal roll (1d20+9=15, 1d4+3=4, 1d6+3=4) Again, not sure that a 15 is enough to hit, so here's an AP: Action point for attack roll (1d6=4) A 16 hit last round, so a 19 _should_ hit this round. I hope. (Note: this includes the +1/+1 to hit/damage from her Furious Counterstrike, which isn't figured into the mini-stats block because it drains at the end of her round)

Assuming that hit, it needs to make another DC 15 Will save or be dazed for 1 round.

Automatically draw Stone Bones at the end of her turn (may need that soon...)

As an aside, Invisible Castle really hates me. Min damage, min heal, 6 on the attack roll... Thank goodness for Action Points.[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs L3
*HP* 20/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 5/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE; +1 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 2/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 1/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* _Bladeweave_ (2 rounds)

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Leading the Attack, Stone Bones
*Expended:* Vanguard Strike, Douse the Flames, Crusader's Strike

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 6, 2008)

[sblock=onlythestrong] You don't multiply bonus dice with crits (sneak attack, energy damage on flaming/frost weapons, etc.  The crit only multiplies the weapon's base damage and the standard bonus you get (from strength, magic enhancement, weapon specialization, etc.) So I'll take the first roll in your damage, the 4, and multiply it, giving you a total damage of 23.

By the way, don't forget that if you roll attack and damage together you can't use an action point to improve the attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 6, 2008)

Blackscales<-- ending here
Talas Starting here
Drekhad 
Alexa
Bregan

Talas yells out, "It wasn't supposed to be me!"  He then steps to the side, and increases the speed of his defensive techniques, before swinging out at a blackscale.  His strike flies true, and the blackscale’s arm takes the full force of Talas’ flail.

Drekhad seems to be unconcerned with Cholas dropping and acts out of fear for his other companions. "Talas, get the hell out of the way. I'll deal with these two."  He charges into the fray, opening himself up for an attack as he closes the distance.  His target lands a solid blow, aiming for Drekhad’s head and just missing a similar result to that which ended Cholas’ life.  It deals 13 damage.  The crusader charges through the hit and the pain, and drives his own weapon home into the enemy.

Alexa is momentarily staggered- enough that her next attack overbalances her and nearly sends her sprawling to the ground. Then, her mind snaps back into focus and she manages to turn her stagger into a stunning pirouette that embeds her blade in the lizardman's side.

Seeing Cholas fall enrages Bregan. He moves 10ft (onto the trail) and fires at the lizard to Talas' left. He smiles as he sees it strike home, burying itself up to the shaft and dropping it.

The two remaining lizardmen bellow in anger over the loss of their own companions and swing their mighty clubs, but neither one connects.

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't forget that since the delayed damage pool got filled before his attack, Drekhad would have dealt an extra 2 damage. Drekhad keeps on the same target if it's still valid.

Crusader's Strike (1d20+7=13, 1d8+2=4, 1d6+5=10)

Well, I really want the hit points points back while I've got the chance so...

Action Point (1d6=5) 

18 to hit for 4 damage and 10 healing, healing directed at Drekhad.

Draconic, "That hurt like hell! Give me another!"

He then yells back at Alexa, "Is that one going to be dead before or after this one?"

Manuevers reset for next round. (1d5=5, 1d4=3) 

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 46/58 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 5/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Mountain Hammer, White Raven Tactics.
*Expended:* None.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 6, 2008)

*Talas  20/42 hp AC 27*

Keeping his flail spinning around him in defensive arcs, Talas stays on the offensive, electricity arcing around the head of his flail once more.  He glances at Bregan, trying to keep from looking at the ruined corpse of his twin.  "Go help Alexa, we've got it handled over here.  Damn!"He swears as his flail defensive measures keep the whirling head from connecting solidly

[sblock=ooc]channel shocking grasp and attack blackscale(bardic music included in roll)Thats gonna miss finally:  9 Here is the damage for the shocking grasp in case the 9 is enough to get to its touch AC.  15 damage EDIT:  nevermind about the elec damage, reread the ooc thread, thought wrong.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 6, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Note to all, in keeping with the Eberron Campaign Setting's explanation of action points, I would really prefer that you not roll damage before you decide if you're going to use an action point.  It can really color the decision.  I know it's easier with Inivisible Castle to roll attack and damage simultaneously, but I'm going to ask that if you have any thought of using an AP that you roll the attack, make the decision, then roll the damage.

Thanks.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 7, 2008)

Bregan turns and fires at the creature battling Alexa. He releases his arrow too soon, and it flies well wide of his mark. 




ooc: Action point won't help that 
Bregan's attack on L3 (1d20+8=9)


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 8, 2008)

Blackscales 
Talas Starting here
Drekhad 
Bregan<-- ending here
Alexa

Keeping his flail spinning around him in defensive arcs, Talas stays on the offensive, electricity arcing around the head of his flail once more.  He glances at Bregan, trying to keep from looking at the ruined corpse of his twin.  "Go help Alexa, we've got it handled over here.  Damn!"He swears as his flail defensive measures keep the whirling head from connecting solidly.

Drekhad presses his attack against the lizardfolk that is still standing near him, driving his sword home again.  Draconic, "That hurt like hell! Give me another!"
He then yells back at Alexa, "Is that one going to be dead before or after this one?"

Bregan turns and fires at the creature battling Alexa. He releases his arrow too soon, and it flies well wide of his mark.


Waiting on Alexa before the beasties go.  There is no change in the map as yet, so I didn't upload it.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 8, 2008)

Still in shock at the loss of her friend and companion, Alexa abandons herself to the battle-dance, whirling and spinning in a display both beautiful and terrible to behold. Again and again her wickedly curved knife finds openings in the giant lizardman's guard, and the splashes of blood on the surrounding terrain become a macabre artform of their own. Her performance is the only response she gives to her audience.
[sblock=OOC]Stone Bones against L3: Attack roll (Stone Bones) (1d20+8=21), Damage roll (Stone Bones) (1d4+2=3)

Assuming that 21 hit, Alexa has DR 5/- for 1 round and L3 has to make another DC 15 Will save or be dazed for 1 round.

New maneuvers: Maneuvers (1d5=1,  1d4=3) = Crusader's Strike and Leading the Attack
(note that I accidentally rolled 1d6 and 1d5 first, forcing a re-roll as I only have 5 readied maneuvers)[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs L3
*HP* 20/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 5/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE; +1 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 2/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 1/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* _Bladeweave_ (1 round)

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack
*Expended:* None

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 8, 2008)

Blackscales <-- ending here
Talas
Drekhad 
Bregan
Alexa<-- Starting here


Still in shock at the loss of her friend and companion, Alexa abandons herself to the battle-dance, whirling and spinning in a display both beautiful and terrible to behold. Again and again her wickedly curved knife finds openings in the giant lizardman's guard, and the splashes of blood on the surrounding terrain become a macabre artform of their own. Her performance is the only response she gives to her audience.  The lizardfolk succumbs to her assault and collapses in a bloody heap.

The remaining creature turns its attention to Drekhad and unleashes a mighty swing with its club, but the crusader easily turns it aside.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 8, 2008)

If it's still alive, Drekhad steps to M20, swings and fails to hit.

Attacking with Mountain Hammer. (1d20+7=10) 

He uses White Raven Tactics on Talas as well.

Manuever drawn was stone bones if it comes up. I lost the roll but I'm sure it's under Drekhad at invis-castle.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 8, 2008)

Bregan sees the lizard fall with grim satisfaction, he turns and unleashes at the remaining creature.

[sblock=actions]Bregan will simply turn and shoot. I used an action point just to make sure his attack hit. 

Attack roll on last lizardman. (1d20+8=16)
Action point for attack roll and dmg (1d6=4, 1d6=6) 

To hit: 16 + 4 = 20
Dmg: 6
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 9, 2008)

*Talas 20/42  AC 27/22*

Talas keeps his flail spinning around him defensively, the blur the weapon makes blocks the spreading pool of blood from his dead twin.  He grunts as he abruptly changes the angle of the spin of the weapon to aim towards the blackscale.

[sblock]Continue to use combat expertise for full.  AC 27.  Attack roll:  9 [/sblock]

Spurred on by Drekhad's advice Talas moves in for the kill, sacrificing some defense for more offense.  Lightning dances off his flail, making his short hair stand up as he whirls his flail near his head before sending it in an upward motion towards the blackscale's jaw.  

[sblock]WRT turn, dropping combat expertise, channeling shocking grasp.  Attack 19 Oops, was thinking Alexa's music bonus was +2, so attack rolls are 8 and 18.  22 damage total 

Spells remaining: (6/3/3) DC: 12+spell level[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Feb 9, 2008)

Even as her first opponent falls, Alexa is on the move towards the remaining lizardman. Drawing on reserves of inner strength, she says a quick prayer to the Silver Flame and her wounds glow with a faint silvery light and begin to close.
[sblock=OOC]Damn. Was hoping the lizardman would be dazed that round and last long enough for me to get some free healing out of Crusader's Strike, then die this round. Oh well.
Move 30' up the path and cast _cure light wounds_ on herself. Also, switch her Dodge to L2.
Cure light wounds healing (1d8+4=10)
Ah, a good roll for once. That's an almost-full heal.
Maneuver (1d3=2) = Stone Bones[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs L2
*HP* 30/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 5/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE (5 rounds left); +1 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 2/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 1/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* none

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack, Stone Bones
*Expended:* None

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 1/3
*2nd level*: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 9, 2008)

Talas keeps his flail spinning around him defensively, the blur the weapon makes blocks the spreading pool of blood from his dead twin.  He grunts as he abruptly changes the angle of the spin of the weapon to aim towards the blackscale.  His defensive efforts disrupt his timing, however, and the weapon misses his opponent.

Drekhad steps into the undergrowth to try to flank the creature, but his defenses drop as he struggles to move through the bracken, opening him to a strike from the lizardfolk’s club, which luckily swings wide.  His own swing is equally ineffective, but he is able to urge Talas on to further action.

Spurred on by Drekhad's advice Talas moves in for the kill, sacrificing some defense for more offense.  Lightning dances off his flail, making his short hair stand up as he whirls his flail near his head before sending it in an upward motion towards the blackscale's jaw, shattering bone and charring the creature from the inside out.  It drops, completely lifeless, to the forest floor.

After the noise of the battle, the resulting silence is oppressive.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 9, 2008)

A careful search of the bodies reveals a collection of draconic themed jewelry (roughly 3000 gp worth, total), each also carried a large sized greatclub and a potion vial.

Exploring the clearing and the huts turns up a disturbing collection of macabre trophies in each hut.  You find poorly preserved hands, feet and even heads of lizardfolk, jungle beasts, and even a few humanoids (you spy a halfling head and several hands that look elven.)  The area around the fire is littered with bones, and sitting on a leaf mat is what appears to be the haunch of a horse.  Bregan is able to pick out the rest of the bones that once made up that creature among those on the ground.  The only other object in the area is the large cage, which is locked from the outside, and contains the unmoving form of a human male.


The encounter yielded 750 xp each.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2008)

"At least these brutes know how to hit once in a while. That felt good."

Turning to Cholas, Drekhad steps forward, "What have we gotten ourselves into? After the last battle and now this one we are severely crippled. These lizardfolk are serious about defending this temple. What foul oathbreaker has seeded this place?"

Being somewhat religiously devout, Drekhad offers to take care of the last rights if asked. "This quest has already cost us too much. Our employer is lucky that I've found another reason to continue, to send these monsters to hell."

"Tactically, we need to be afraid now. The larger ones are at least somewhat controllable. The smaller ones are just as much a threat, and seem more crafty. If the numbers are roughly evenly distributed, that means there would be about sixteen small ones with the poison arrows. I'm not sure about their leaders. They're probably in the other camp."

Drekhad then turns towards the captive. "Someone help free that man. If he lives, give him some food and water, we have plenty to spare."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2008)

(Should I assume that bear's endurance runs out before anything else happens?)

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 36/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 5/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* None
*Expended:* None[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 9, 2008)

*Talas 20/42*

Talas strikes the killing blow and he immediately lets out a great sigh.  He collapses to the ground, head between his knees, lightly sobbing.  When his allies speak, Talas doesn't seem to notice.  His back is to his twin.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 9, 2008)

Bregan walks over to Talas, and gently pats him on the back. He shakes his head and moves around the area, toward the caged man. He strains his eyes, watching for any sign of more lizardfolk. _Surely they would of ran into the battle if there were any around._ 




ooc: Um.... can we get him out of a locked cage? lol


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 9, 2008)

OOC: If Redclaw would allow Drekhad to use Mountain Hammer out of combat, then he can probably break the lock with his hammer.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 9, 2008)

OOC:  If not I can dimension hop in then get us both out with two more spells(that would be all my second level spells for the day though).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 10, 2008)

*Talas 20/42*

Talas finally collects himself, he stands and looks around, finally meeting the vacant eyed gaze of the corpse that was his brother.  He lets out a long sigh, and walks over to his twin.  He then tries to clean up his brother's corpse as best he can.  Wiping the dust and blood from his face and armor, tying a ripped piece of cloth around his cracked skull, and finally closing his eyes.  Those that are close can hear him whispering to the body.  "The Flame failed you brother, just like I said it always would, though I never really believed it would.  I'm sorry we can't give you a proper funeral at the Church."  He then pulls off his brother's backpack and armor, once again cleaning underneath the protective equipment.  If any of his allies look at him, he gives them a quick glare and says harshly, "We'll need all the equipment we can get if we are going to take out all of these lizardmen."  He organizes all his brothers equipment by purpose.  He picks up his brother's bow, the gift from the church.  "I'll hang onto this for now, it will need to be returned once we are finished here."

Once the items are seperated he says, "We don't have a spade or anything to dig a hole to bury him and it's too dangerous to make a pyre."   He nods at the caged human, "If there is a lock, there is a key, it's probably down the other trail.  I could dimension hop in and get us both out, but that would leave me much less useful in battle."  [sblock=ooc]Brain fart:  would an acid splash ignore the hardness of the lock?  1d3 damage isn't much, but it might be better if Drekhad can't break it open with his manuver.  The prisoner is not within reach of me is he?  All I need to do is touch him to hop him out.[/sblock]  Talas continues, "If all else fails I says we restore our wounds with some of Cholas' supplies and look for the key down that other trail."

[sblock=equipment]
1200 gp	Breastplate +1
1000 gp	Vest of Resistance +1
1650 gp	Necklace of Fireballs, type I (1x 5d6, 2x 3d6. DC 14 Refl half)
 100 gp	2x 50 gp ring (focus for shield other)
 750 gp	Wand of Cure Light Wounds
 600 gp	4x Scrolls of Cure Moderate Wounds
 750 gp	4x Scrolls of Lesser Restoration (1 from Talas)
  50 gp Antitoxin
   3 gp 3 quivers of 20 Arrows (20 in quiver, others in backpack)
  40 gp 20 Silvered Arrows (in a quiver in the backpack)
   2 gp Backpack
   1 gp Waterskin
   2 gp Rations (4 days)
  25 gp Silver Holy Symbol
  26 gp, 9 sp	Cash - mixed gp & sp
 100 gps - Cash from our employer (need to double check)[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Feb 10, 2008)

> Those that are close can hear him whispering to the body.  "The Flame failed you brother, just like I said it always would, though I never really believed it would.  I'm sorry we can't give you a proper funeral at the Church."



Alexa rests one hand on Talas' back, surreptitiously sending healing energies into his torn body. "Talas ... the Flame did not fail your brother; it was his time to ascend to a better place. His departure was swift and painless. We should celebrate his life, rather than mourn his passing." Despite her words, her cheeks are red and stained with tears of her own, and it's hard to forget her anguished cry during the fight.
[sblock=OOC]Casting my final _cure light wounds_ for today on Talas:
Cure light wounds healing (1d8+4=12)
Max healing, at least. 

Alexa can use the CLW wand for further healing today if needed, and she has potions of her own as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 10, 2008)

Drekhad is able to hack the lock open, and the cage (wich seems to be constructed of bones from some very large creatures) opens with ease.  Inside is the unconscious human, clearly suffering from starvation.  He breathes, but shallowly.

[sblock=Cholas' equipment] Don't forget that you used up two of the scrolls of Lesser Rest. to real Bregan. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 11, 2008)

Bregan reaches into his pouch and produces a small vial. He carefully pulls the stopper out of it, and pours it into the mans mouth while he holds the man nose, forcing him to swallow.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 11, 2008)

With a combination of water, food and healing draught you are able to coax the human to consciousness, although he is still suffering significant non-lethal damage due to starvation.

[sblock=S@squ@atch] that's your cue.  Welcome aboard! 
Also, Hedowin remembers his equipment being placed in a hidden hollow in the side of one of the huts, and is able to recover it now that he is conscious.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 11, 2008)

*Talas 32/42*

The worst of his wounds healed, Talas sees to the human, now conscious.  Talas holds his flail above the former prisoner.  He speaks grimly with an edge, "Though you were prisoner of the blackscales, it doesn't mean you are our friend.  How is it you came to be here?"Not seeing any harm in at least helping feed the man more, Talas drops the bag of rations that his twin carried in front of the man.  "Eat if you can, but we shouldn't linger here long, whether you are coming with us or wish to tempt your fate in the jungle alone."

[sblock=ooc]Welcome again to the game S@s!  I updated Cholas' equipment in my previous post to take into account the used scrolls of lesser restoration.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 12, 2008)

So, Talas and Bregan are seeing to the erstwhile captive.  What are the rest of you doing?


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

Drekhad uses his mace to knock some mud off his boots and otherwise stands there waiting for the next sucking arrow wound or other similar distraction.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 13, 2008)

Alexis is standing sentry, keeping an eye out for movement from the jungle, the temple, or the (presumably) poison dusk camp.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 13, 2008)

*Hedowin*

The man opens his eyes after the healing elixir reaches his stomach.

"Whu.....?" He says past his parched lips.

He looks up from the ground and sees an enormous shadow looming over him.  

In draconic,"Please...do...not...eat....me..."

Instinctively curling into a ball to avoid the coming prod with his captors spear, he opens his eyes slightly when it does not come.

When he sees a non-lizard standing over him, some relief enters into his tortured soul.

In common,"Please, help me.." he says weakly.

Once he has regained a bit of strength, Hedowin sits up and look around.  Taking the generous offering of food, he tears into the food like a man who hasn't eaten, literally, for days.

Once his immediate hunger had been assuaged, he remembers seeing the lizardfolk stash his equipment in a hollow by one of their huts.

"If you don't mind, I'd like to reclaim my gear from these foul lizards."  He gestures over to the hut.

Just then, a black blur is seen swooping towards Hedowin.

The blur stops short and lands on the mans shoulder, squawking out a worried,"You safe!"

Hedowin turns to the dark bird and says,"Yes, thanks to these folks."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 13, 2008)

Bregan looks at the strange man and his bird. He glances over in the direction of the others, then proceeds to head toward the area the man claimed his gear was in. Bregan whispers to Talas as he passes, "He shall stay here, watch over him. If I come back, I will have his gear. I fear him more than the lizards, watch him closely."


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 13, 2008)

Breagan needs a search check, and you never rolled for the healing potion (CLW, I assume?)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 13, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]


InvisibleCastle hates me.............. 

Search: 9
CLW: 2

Search and CLW potion (1d20+1=9, 1d8=2)
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 14, 2008)

Bregan finds no sign of Hedowin's equipment.

Hedowin is currently suffering 21 points of nonlethal damage, leaving him staggered but conscious.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 14, 2008)

*Talas*

When Bregan returns empty handed, Talas says to the former prisoner, "Are you sure that is where they hid your stuff?"  Talas looks outside the cage to Alexa and Drekhad, "Will you guys try and find his equipment?  Take your time, we are going anywhere quite yet."   He lets his flail continue to swing near the man's body.  "Bregan, why don't you go and see what is at the other camp, I can handle anything this guy can dish out."

[sblock=ooc]Take twenty on search?  Interject if you want, I'm not sure we need another battle right at the moment, I'm just trying to keep the action going until S@squ@tch returns on Saturday.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 14, 2008)

"Alright. I'll um... yell things at the enemy if they show up."

Drekhad goes off searching for the missing luggage.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 14, 2008)

Bregan nods and slinks off into the brush, heading toward the other camp.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock=bregan]Bregan makes his way stealthily over to the other group of huts.  There he sees a much smaller version of the clearing he just left behind.  There are four huts, all built to accomodate halfling-sized creatures.  Though the huts appear empty, he catches a glimpse of small shadowy figures concealed within each doorway. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock]Bregan takes mental note of the numbers, and then turns around to head back to his companions, making sure to check behind him every once in a while to see if they are moving around. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hedowin*

"Yes, I'm quite sure I saw them stash my gear over there...."

Looking at the spinning flail, Hedowin shudders slightly in his weakened state.

"I can assure you I mean you no harm...and I am quite in your debt at the moment -- for I do not even know where exactly I am, or what day or month this is..." his voice trails off for a moment.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 16, 2008)

*Talas 32/42*

Talas keeps his eye on the man.  "So what are you doing in the jungles...alone...then?"


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 16, 2008)

Assuming Alexa takes Tallas' lead and takes her time searching, she does indeed come across a poorly hidden cache in the base of one of the huts.  It holds the wizard's gear as well as a collection of old, somewhat rusted weapons of various shapes and sizes.  None look very well made.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hedowin*

"I set out from Sharn several weeks ago, or at least before I was captured by these lizards, but I digress..."

"I hopped on the rail and took it up into Thrane, from there, I was able to get on with a merchant caravan that skirted the northern end of the Mournland and traversed most of the Talenta plains...."

"from there, I was on my own, and I was headed to Q'barra, for I was, and still am, I guess, looking for any trace of an old mage."

"Anyway, I am in your debt.  If I may, what exactly are you all doing in the jungle?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 17, 2008)

*Talas 20/42*

"At the moment, we seek revenge."  Talas steals a glance at the pool of blood on the jungle floor where his brother fell.  "On a larger scale, it seems we didn't realize what we were getting into.  We are down one man already."   
_
Man, is that all he is?  No he was more than a man.  He would accept this stranger with open arms.  Damn it Talas, why are you being so damned suspicious.  This stranger did nothing to you.  It is quite strange, Cholas should fall, and then our party gains a new member right away.  Maybe it's not a coincidence.  _ 

"There is a temple near here, with lore and artifacts that we seek.  Unfortunately it is guarded by the lizardmen that killed my twin, and captured and undoubtably nearly starved  you to death.  I'd hate to leave you here in the jungle, would you join us?"  Talas' mood changed just as quick as that.  From dour and suspicious, to welcoming the stranger to their group.  Perhaps things happen for a reason.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 17, 2008)

Startled, Alexa shoots Talas a glance, but her surprise is fleeting. She turns to the rescued man and smiles gently at him. "I'm Alexa; the mercurial one there is Talas. Our scout is Bregan, and the man standing over there looking shiny and self-satisfied is Drekhad. What are you called? Oh, and you mentioned that you are looking for a mage - are you a wizard, yourself?"

[sblock=OOC Talas]Alexa healed you 12 points a while back. Unless you did something to get hurt since then that I havn't noticed, you should be at 32/42, not 20/42.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 17, 2008)

*Talas 32/42*

[sblock=ooc]Yup, I just scrolled down to the wrong hp measure when I put my name in.  Speaking of, should you start laying the cure lights with that wand?[/sblock]

"Hey, I resent that!" He says not entirely upset.  Talas puts his flail away and waits for Bregan to return.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 17, 2008)

*Hedowin*

"I give you my word that I shall help you -- for my life would have been forfeit if you had not arrived."

He shifts his eyes from the man with the flail to the new voice, and is rewarded by a comforting smile from a feminine face. 

"I myself am somewhat of a mage, for I study all of the arcane arts, in hopes to find the relation between."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 18, 2008)

*Talas 32/42*

Talas helps the newcomer to his feet.  "Arcane arts?  I have some talent in that area as well, though probably not what you are used to seeing."   Talas continues, aware that he still sports the wounds of battle.  "You were in pretty bad shape here, and some of us are still hurt," he says as he exits the cage.  He walks to the small pile that they could salvage from Cholas.  Talas picks up the lone wand in the pile.  He hands it in Alexa's direction.  "My brother would have wanted you to use this.  He knew you were as faithful to The Flame as he was."   Looking around at his other companions, including Hedowin, Talas continues.  "Cholas had just as much faith in all of you, as he did in The Flame.  I am sure he would be honored that we could make use of the items he had the wisdom to bring."   Although Talas' words are strong, he seem unsure about something.  _Am I being punished for my lack of faith?_


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 18, 2008)

ooc: I'm assuming Bregan made it back, sorry if he didn't



"The other side has figures inside the huts. I could not see anything but shadows, yet it would be reasonable to assume they are lizardfolk." He leans close to Talas' ear. [sblock=Talas] "Remember that his death is not a punishment, to you or him. He is standing face to face with the gods. All glory to Cholas!"[/sblock]  Finished with what he had to say to Talas, he moves to the brush. He never was big on the idea of standing in the open.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 18, 2008)

For ease of wand use, out of combat we can assume  each charge heals 5.5 points of damage, so one charge for 5 points and two charges for 11.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 19, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]That is fine with me.[/sblock]

"More lizardfolk nearby?  The little ones too?  Great..."  He picks up the vial of antitoxin that his brother carried.  He raises it into the air toward his friends, looks Drekhad in the eye and says, "To their death and our glory!"

[sblock=ooc]If that doesn't inspire Drekhad, I don't know what will!    [/sblock]

After Bregan's whispered words of encouragement, Talas can't help but think.  _Stand before the Gods, bah.  What good are Gods when they take you from your friends and family in the time of need!_


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 19, 2008)

"Oh, does that mean I get to charge in this time?"

Drekhad will be _perfectly willing_ to head straight into the waiting ambush and get peppered with poisoned arrows of death, if that's what people want from him.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 19, 2008)

*Talas 32/42*

"As long as you drink some antitoxin first.  I bet I can take down more than you can," Talas says with a smile.  "What say you Hedowin?  Can you handle a few poisondusk?  They like to keep their targets at range where they can use their poison arrows and try and outrun foes with their mobility."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 19, 2008)

If we have one to spare, Drekhad will definitely drink an antitoxin.

"That's not a bad idea. Give me one from the group's cache. I'll walk into the enemy camp and see if they can be _reasoned with_. Then when they, of course, try to murder me to death and beyond, we'll start the killing contest -as it's only the right thing to do."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 19, 2008)

*Talas 32/42*

Talas nods slowly at Drekhad's idea.  "Perfect, while you approach, we'll circle around and get them surrounded.  Once the arrows start flying, we'll strike them hard and fast."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 19, 2008)

double post


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 19, 2008)

Hedowin leans against the hut after he retrieves all of his belongings from it.

He exhales deeply and says,"Sorry, I'm still a bit spent after the whole ordeal.  I have no idea how long I've been in that cage."

At the mention of more lizardfolk nearby that need dealing with,"If you wouldn't mind, I'd need about an hour or so to get myself ready for fighting."

"If you don't have the time, I can still help out somewhat, although not too much."

He looks around at each member and unabashedly says,"I could use a touch of healing to be any use in combat, if any of you are so inclined.."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 20, 2008)

*Talas 32/42*

Talas inspects his flail for any damage in the links of the chain before speaking again to Hedowin.  "Do what you need to do.  We have a few things to take care while you ready yourself.  I am sure Alexa can help to get you combat ready.  Speaking of Alexa, I'm finding it hard to breathe, a rib might be cracked from one of those clubs.  Could you see to it?"

After being tended by Alexa, Talas approaches Drekhad.  He whispers to the crusader, "You said you could help with the rites for Cholas?"


----------



## Zurai (Feb 20, 2008)

Alexa busies herself seeing to the wounded party members, tapping them lightly with the slim wand and saying a short prayer to the Flame to activate its powers.
[sblock=OOC]2 charges on Talas, 2 charges on Hedowin. Talas is at full, Hedowin is full hp with 10 nonlethal damage.

Was the wand at full charge before this? I'll assume it was - I can't remember it being used - and record it on Alexa's sheet that way. I can always modify it later if it was used.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 20, 2008)

Hedowin sits down to study his tome while the others set out to send Cholas on his way to meet the Flame.  An hour later Hedowin is feeling even more refreshed, Talas has seen his brother laid to rest, and the party is prepared to battle the Poison Dusks.
[sblock=ooc] Talas at full, Hedowin has 5 points of non-lethal damage.  
Let me know any final preparations you're going to make (spells prepared and/or cast, antitoxin, etc), as well as what's in your hands, then tell me where you would like to set yourself up on the map.  [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 20, 2008)

Hedowin completes his preparations, glad once again to have access to his spellbook -- he felt somewhat lost without it.

After finishing, he briefly incants a few arcane syllables while weaving his handing in an intricate pattern in the air before him.  A silver sheen appears around him, then collapses inward upon him.  _[Cast Extended Mage Armor]_

"Thank you for the healing, and the time to study, for I feel much better and prepared now.  What say we go grind some lizardfolk into the ground?"

[Sblock=Spells]
Wizard:
0 -(4)-  Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)-  Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Acid
2nd -(3)- Mirror Image, Flaming Sphere, Extended Mage Armor

Sorcercer:  5/4

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 20, 2008)

*Talas 42/42  AC 20*

Thankful for Drekhad's prayers for his brother, Talas picks up the necklace that looks like it would belong to a goblin king.  "Why don't you take this my friend.  My brother was telling me about this device.  Pull a bead off and hurl it and it explodes in a ball of flame.  This battle could be short and sweet.  We will get into position outside the huts.  Give us five minutes to do so, throw the bead near the center of the clearing and that can be our signal to rush to finish off any poisondusk still living."  Looking down at the pile of equipment, Talas' gaze settles upon his brother's protective vest.  He picks up the vest and walks to Bregan.  "Take this my friend, it will help protect you in the battles to come."  The duskblade also gives the shifter a quiver of silver tipped arrows.  "You are more likely to use these than anybody else, may your shots fly true."

[sblock=ooc]It looks like the clearing is just big enough to where a fireball from the necklace will catch all in the entrance to the huts.  If Drekhad carries the necklace and throws one of the small fireballs, this battle could be over before it started.  I will still get into position in the reeds.  I make my way towards G11, moving slowly like I did before.  5' every other round.  I am going to keep the one antitoxin for now.  If this battle goes the way I hope, we shouldn't need them.  I did my best to try and figure out the equipment for everybody, though the necklace of fireballs may be a temporary thing.  Let me know know what you will take, I'll take it off the list.

No buffing for Talas, flail and shield in hand.[/sblock]


[sblock=spells remaining]Spells remaining: (6/3/3) DC: 12+spell level [/sblock]
[sblock=equipment list]
1200 gp Breastplate +1
1000 gp Vest of Resistance +1  Bregan?
1650 gp Necklace of Fireballs, type I (1x 5d6, 2x 3d6. DC 14 Refl half)  Drekhad?
100 gp 2x 50 gp ring (focus for shield other)
750 gp Wand of Cure Light Wounds  Alexa
600 gp 4x Scrolls of Cure Moderate Wounds Alexa?
750 gp 4x Scrolls of Lesser Restoration (1 from Talas)Alexa?
50 gp AntitoxinTalas
3 gp 3 quivers of 20 Arrows (20 in quiver, others in backpack)
40 gp 20 Silvered Arrows (in a quiver in the backpack) Bregan?
2 gp Backpack
1 gp Waterskin
2 gp Rations (4 days) How many days of food were used to feed Hedowan
25 gp Silver Holy Symbol
26 gp, 9 sp Cash - mixed gp & sp
100 gps - Cash from our employer (need to double check)[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 20, 2008)

"That's not particularly my style, but we'll see."

Drekhad will approach the tents in a calm and assertive manner. When the time comes, he'll smile and wave at any visible opponent.

Draconic, "Dishonorable and pathetic whelps, I am here to demand your surrender. I have killed all of your blackscale comrades. I will make short work of the rest of you, in the name of the light, unless you pledge yourselves to serve the light. I offer you the glorious opportunity for redemption from your evil ways. I can show you true justice and righteousness. You do not need to be cruel to be strong. Nor will you ever have to follow evil again."


----------



## Zurai (Feb 20, 2008)

Alexa again steels herself for battle, kukri clenched tight in her grip.
[sblock=OOC]She'll be down the path from Drekhad and crouched down among the underbrush. Near enough to the trail to run along it to support him if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 20, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
 Hedowin will hang back behind Alexa, for he is has no inclination for melee.  At the signal, he will use a one of his charges on the eternal wand of shield on himself.

Duration (Shield) = 10 rounds
Duration (Extended Mage Armor) = 8 hrs

AC: 19/11/18 with Shield/Mage Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 20, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> He picks up the vest and walks to Bregan.  "Take this my friend, it will help protect you in the battles to come."  The duskblade also gives the shifter a quiver of silver tipped arrows.  "You are more likely to use these than anybody else, may your shots fly true."






"Thank you brother." Bregan dons the rather....... ill gotten equipment and dons it with pride. "Let us go." Bregan begins to lead the group to the other huts.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 20, 2008)

Where is Bregan going to set up?  Is he going in the front with Drekhad, or sneaking to flank the foe like Talas?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 20, 2008)

Flank


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 20, 2008)

Drekhad walks up to the clearing and addresses the hidden lizardfolk.  He gets no verbal response, but sees at least one arrow being aimed his way from within the entrance to one of the huts.

Combat begins.  Initiative and first round actions, please.

[sblock=Drekhad] You see movement and drawn bows in squares K3 and K6 [/sblock]
[sblock=Bregan and Talas] You each see movement and a drawn bow in square K3. [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 21, 2008)

Initiative;Intimidate Check; (1d20=8, 1d20+13=33) 
Cards. (1d5=1, 1d4=1) 

Intimidate check is for duel of wills if applicable to one of the targets.

If Drekhad hasn't taken any damage at all by his action, he'll throw the fire doodad of exploding funtime. Otherwise he will attempt to make a charge attack against K3 or K6 using Battle Leader's Charge. Charge Attack with Battle Leader's Charge. (1d20+9=29, 1d8+17=24) (crit threat doesn't confirm probably Crit threat roll... (1d20+9=14, 2d8+34=45). Would have been 69 damage, is that right? Crazy.)

Card (1d3=2) 

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 46/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 5/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, Crusader Strike (Stone Bones next round)
*Expended:* None[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 21, 2008)

Bregan moves as quickly and quietly as possible to get a better view of the lizardfolk.  He stands and looses an arrow at the lizard.

[sblock=action]  

Move to I-8, then fire at k3

Init, attack, dmg (1d20+7=25, 1d20+8=14, 3d6=14) [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 21, 2008)

Hedowin grabs a short, stubby stick in his belt pouch.   He draws it up into the air, intones the word "Scutum",  the gem embedded in the hilt of the wand glows a pale yellow, then a large shield of force springs into being before Hedowin.

[sblock=OOC]

 Use Eternal Wand of Shield on self, duration 10 rounds.

Initiative:
1d20+1=20 

[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Feb 21, 2008)

Alexa waits patiently for combat to begin. As soon as hostilities commence, she springs from her hiding place, moving as swiftly and gracefully as ever. Her kukri weaves in the air around her, the sun glinting from the edge of the blade, forming a cascade of silvery light around her.
[sblock=OOC]Initiative, Maneuvers (1d20 2=6, 1d5=5, 1d4=2); Init = 6, starting maneuvers = Douse the Flames, Vanguard Strike.

Assuming Drekhad's fireball _doesn't_ outright kill the majority of the enemies, Alexa will move up the clear trail/path as far as she can with a standard move action, start Inspiring Courage with her standard action, and boost the inspiration to +2 with her Badge of Valor (immediate/swift action).

If the fireball does seem to mostly remove the threat, she'll just double move forward and save the bardic music use.

End-of-round Maneuver (1d3=2) = Leading the Attack.[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs L3
*HP* 30/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 5/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE; +2 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 1/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 1/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 1/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* none

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Douse the Flames, Vanguard Strike, Leading the Attack
*Expended:* None

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 0/3
*2nd level*: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 21, 2008)

*Talas 42/42  AC 20*



> "That's not particularly my style, but we'll see."




Talas says nothing to Drekhad's concerns.  _Why am I trying to be the leader?  That was always Cholas' job.  I'm not him, why am I trying to replace him! _ 




OOC:  Init:  21 

Talas moves forward, partially concealed by reeds to the edge of the clearing.

[sblock=ooc]Assuming no enemies approach, Talas will double move to G8[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 21, 2008)

25—Bregan
21—Talas (8 points of damage)
20—Hedowin
14—Poison Dusks
8—Drekhad  (3 points in ddp used in hit)
6—Alexa

Seeing the crusader threatened, Bregan moves swiftly into positionand launches an arrow at one of the lurking figures.  The shadows of the hut prove hard to penetrate, and his arrow misses its mark.

Talas moves closer to the conflict, and sees another form lurking in the shadows of one of the other huts.

Hedowin triggers a wand and is further protected.

The lizardfolk remain in their huts, but six arrows fly out of the shadows.  Two each come from the huts opposite Drekhad.  The first (from the entrance at K3) hits him for 3 points of damage, forcing a fort save.  The other three miss or deflect off his armor.  Two fly across the clearing from the entrance at F3, targeting Talas.  One hits for 8 damage, forcing a fort save.

Drekhad nimbly charges past the firepit, catching the lizardfolk who had hurt him with a brutal attack, killing it instantly.

Alexa moves into the clearing and begins to sing, heartening her companions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 21, 2008)

Fort Save (+6 Fort, +5 Alchemical). (1d20+11=17) 

If K6 is alive and well Drekhad moves closer and attacks him with Stone Bones. 

Stone Bones (didn't include a potential bonus from the Bard Song) (1d20+7=23, 1d8+2=5) 

If K6 isn't valid and Drekhad can close the distance to any other and make an attack, he will. If none of the targets are within range to move and then standard attack, but in range for a charge, Drekhad will spend 2 power points and use his Psychic Renewal to recover Battle Leader's Charge as a swift action, then use it (damage would be 20 instead of 5).

Card (1d2=2) 

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23, *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 43/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 5/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, Stone Bones (Draw: White Raven Tactics)
*Expended:* Battle Leader's Charge[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 21, 2008)

Bregan moves swiftly past Talas' position and raises his bow from behind Talas and looses an arrow.


[sblock=action]

Move through Talas' square to H-9 then fire at PD3. I moved through Talas' square instead of stepping diagonal so that I could gain the skirmish ability. If your not a big fan of that tactic...... move me to I-8 instead and things will be fine that way too 

Skirmish attack on PD3 (1d20+8=23, 3d6=7) 

To hit: 23
Dmg: 7
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 21, 2008)

*Talas 34/42  AC:  25    4 Str Damage*

Fort save:  10 

Talas feels the poison burn in his blood, making him weaker.  He still walks forward, stepping towards the poisondusk that caught him with an arrow.  His flail spins defensively around him, hoping to deflect anymore arrows that come his way, until he strikes out at the lizardfolk.

[sblock=ooc]Move to G4.  Full combat expertise and attack.  Attack:  10 That should miss.  [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 21, 2008)

Talas feels light-headed as the poison saps his strength.  (4 points of strength damage)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 21, 2008)

*Hedowin*

Not having encountered this sort of lizardfolk before, he quickly thinks back to his studies at the University for any information he might be able to remember about their strengths and weaknesses.

Knowledge (Nature) Check (1d20+9=23)


He walks a bit closer to the grouping of huts and then taps into his budding latent arcane talent.  With a thought, he also causes his gloves to glow with a pale purple light, after which 2 darts of silver issue forth from his fingertips, arcing across the battlefield towards one of the lizardmen.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to D5, Activate Arcanist's gloves (1 use left today), cast Magic Missile (from Sorcerer side) CL boosted to 3, so 2 missiles for 9 damage.

1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=5 

Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Acid
2nd -(3)- Mirror Image, Flaming Sphere, Extended Mage Armor

Sorcercer: 5/3

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 22, 2008)

Round 2

25—Bregan  <--starting here
21—Talas
20—Hedowin
14—Poison Dusks <--ending here
8—Drekhad
6—Alexa

Bregan moves deftly past the duskblade and fires an arrow at the lizardfolk in the northwest hut, hitting it with a grazing shot.

Talas moves into the clearing, swinging his flail defensively around himself, and strikes at the same lizardfolk.  His aim is off, however, and the small humanoid evades his attack.

Hedowin recalls a few minor details about the lizardfolk, mostly that they are accomplished hunters who make use of a poison made from distilled jungle fungus, and that their skin shifts colors to match their surroundings, making it very hard to see them when they remain motionless.  He then steps to the opening of the clearing and fires two magic missiles across the clearing, striking the lizardfolk in the hut opposite him.  

The lizardfolk fire almost simultaneously, each sending two arrows toward their attackers.  The one in the northwest hut steps away from Talas and fires two arrows at him, hitting with one for 10 damage and forcing another fort save.  The one in the southeast hut fires two arrows at Drekhad, hitting once for 6 damage and forcing a fort save.  Finally, a new combatant fires at Alexa from the southwest hut and then steps further into the shelter of the small building.  Again, one of its arrows hits, dealing 3 points of damage and forcing a fortitude save.

Actions?  

OOC:  This seems like a good time to mention that the hut entrances are only about three and a half feet high, and it looks like it will be challenging to enter them while effectively defending yourselves (you’ll need to squeeze through, -4 AC, -4 on attack rolls and each square counts as two for movement).


----------



## Zurai (Feb 22, 2008)

Alexa grits her teeth as she feels the poison course through her veins, but manages to bear the pain and resist the temptation to give in to the sudden weakness in her limbs. "So that's the way it's to be, is it?" she mutters, before tumbling into the nearby hut and lashing out at the lurking lizardman with her blade.
[sblock=OOC]Fort save should pass, which is good because I wanted to save an AP for later this round: Fortitude save vs Poison (1d20 4=17)

Not tumbling literally; she'll move to F7, squeezing to get into the entrance, but preventing the lizardman from leaving and forcing it to drop its poisoned arrows or risk AOOs from her if it attacks with them. Attack with a normal attack (damn useless maneuvers at this point...) at +3 to hit from inspire courage and furious counterstrike but -4 from squeezing for a total attack modifier of +6.

Attack roll vs PD4 (squeezing) (1d20 6=18) Damage roll vs PD4 (1d4 4=7)

If PD4 _does_ provoke from Alexa, and she rolls between 12 and 15 after modifiers, she'll use an AP. If she crits, she'll use a charge from her gauntlets.

PD4 has her Dodge.

IC seems to have crashed in between me making the previous rolls and me hitting the button to roll for my new maneuver, so I'll do that in the morning. It won't matter til next round anyway.[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 13, *Touch* 8, *Flatfooted* 11, +1 vs PD4
*HP* 27/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 5/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE; +2 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 1/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 1/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 1/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* none

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Douse the Flames, Vanguard Strike, Leading the Attack, ?
*Expended:* None

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 0/3
*2nd level*: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 22, 2008)

Fortitude. (1d20+11=16) 

Drekhad will move to K6 and attack with Crusader's Strike. Crusader's strike. (+7 norm -4 squeeze +1 furious counterstrike). Once again didn't include bard song. (1d20+4=15) (also if poison is strength damage, forgot that, if it's DC is higher than 16). If the bard song is giving +2 to hit to Drekhad, I don't want to spend the action point. If it isn't, then I'm spending an action point to make sure it hits. Action Point, Damage, Healing. (1d6=5, 1d8+3=7, 1d6+5=10) 

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 23 (19), *TC* 11, *FF* 23
*HP* 47/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 4/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Stone Bones White Raven Tactics
*Expended:* Battle Leader's Charge, Crusader's Strike[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 22, 2008)

*Talas 24/42  AC:  20    4 Str Damage*

fort save:  21

Talas grunts as another arrow strikes him, then mutters some syllables in the arcane tongue, seemingly without any effort and disappears from view, only to reappear right inside the hut, next the the poisondusk.  "Try and use that bow now,"  he says grimly as electricity flashes inside the hut.  After striking at the lizardfolk, Talas pulls a potion from his belt with his shield hand.

[sblock=ooc]5' step to G3.  Use quickcast to cast Dimension hop as a swift action to E3, then channel a shocking grasp into an attack.  Attack:  18 5(BAB)+1(str) +1(+1 flail) +2 (music)=+9 Using an AP:  1, total 19 on the attack roll 23 damage if that hits.  After the attack I will pull out a potion of CLW (holding in my shield hand).

Spells remaining:  6/2/2[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 23, 2008)

All fort saves were successful.

25—Bregan  
21—Talas
20—Hedowin
14—Poison Dusks  
8—Drekhad  <--starting here
6—Alexa  <--ending here

Spurred on by Alexa’s song, Drekhad moves his way into the southeast hut, crouching down and putting himself a bit off-balance to do so.  Despite the disadvantage, he connects with a well-placed strike, dropping the lizardfolk and drawing strength from his accomplishment.

Alexa follows her fellow crusader’s lead and enters the southwest hut and lashes out at the lizardfolk with her dagger, drawing blood and anger from the small beast.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Maneuver (1d2=2), Stone Bones.[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 13, *Touch* 8, *Flatfooted* 11, +1 vs PD4
*HP* 27/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 5/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE; +2 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 1/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 1/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 1/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* none

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Douse the Flames, Vanguard Strike, Leading the Attack, Stone Bones
*Expended:* None

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 0/3
*2nd level*: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 23, 2008)

Bregan will move to where he can see the entrance to the door and fires a screaming bolt into the hut.



[sblock=ooc]
 Wasn't too sure where the doors were. I assumed they were F3 and F7. If so, I'd like to have Bregan move to I6 and fire at PD3. 

Bregan's attack (1d20+8=21, 3d6=7) 

To Hit: 21
Dmg: 7

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 23, 2008)

[sblock=bregan] yes, the entrances face the clearing, so F3 and F6.  However, from I6 you will be firing past Talas, so you'll have a -4 penalty on your attack roll due to cover.  Actually, as I look at the map, I don't think there's any way around that. [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 25, 2008)

25—Bregan  starting here
21—Talas
14—Poison Dusks  ending here
—Hedowin
8—Drekhad  
6—Alexa  

Bregan moves into the clearing and fires an arrow past Talas, hitting the lizardfolk as he hides in the shelter of the northwest hut. 

Talas mutters some syllables in the arcane tongue, seemingly without any effort and disappears from view, only to reappear right inside the hut, next the the poisondusk.  "Try and use that bow now,"  he says grimly as electricity flashes inside the hut.  Unfortunately the cramped quarters of the hut throw off the balance of his attack and his flair fails to hit its target.  After striking at the lizardfolk, Talas pulls a potion from his belt with his shield hand.

Hedowin, still suffering from the effects of his ordeal, hesitates for a moment.

The two remaining lizardfolk drop their bows and attack with tooth and claw.  Alexa is hit with a claw for 4 points of damage, and then feels the beasts teeth sink into her arm all the way to the bone, dealing another 8 points  (critical hit on the bite.)  Talas’ armor turns both claws, but the creature’s bite tears into his flesh for 5 points of damage.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 25, 2008)

Delay till after Alexa (or if she fells her foe Talas) acts, then double move closer and use White Raven Tactics to give an extra action. "Break his jaw!"

Drawing Mountain Hammer at end of action.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 26, 2008)

Unable to see any more targets, Hedowin advances into the center of the camp, keeping a lookout for any signs hostile movement.

OOC:  Move to G5, looking to see who needs help.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 26, 2008)

*Talas 19/42  AC:  25    4 Str Damage*

Talas begins to whirl his flail around him in the confined area of the hut, hoping to keep the poisondusk's claws and teeth from drawing blood.  When an opening presents itself, he swings again, towards the creatures shoulder.  


[sblock=ooc]full combat expertise, AC 25. Attack him again.  Attack roll:  21 Damage:  7 

Edit:  I am working a 16 tomorrow, so I probably won't post again until Wednesday night.  Feel free to NPC me if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Feb 26, 2008)

Alexa's eyes flash in the darkness of the small hut as the cornered lizardman attacks her in a flurry of teeth and claws. She ignores the pain, drawing the creature into easy range of her blade, and plunges it home deep into its chest, baring her teeth in a feral grin as she does.
[sblock=OOC]Initiate Stone Bones on PD4. Attack roll (Stone Bones) (1d20 6=18) Damage roll (Stone Bones) (1d4 4=6)
DR 5/- until the start of her next turn if that hit.

Hopefully that won't kill it, it'll do 5 or less damage on all of its hits this round, and I'll kill it next round with a nice Crusader's Strike, which was automatically drawn at the end of this round as it's the last remaining maneuver.[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 13, *Touch* 8, *Flatfooted* 11, +1 vs PD4
*HP* 15/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 5/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE; +2 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 1/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 1/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 1/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* none

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Douse the Flames, Vanguard Strike, Leading the Attack, Crusader's Strike
*Expended:* Stone Bones

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 0/3
*2nd level*: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Alexa will get another action with Drekhad's use of White Raven Tactics--go ahead and post again, Zurai.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 27, 2008)

25—Bregan  
21—Talas
14—Poison Dusks  
—Hedowin <--starting here
6—Alexa  
5—Drekhad <--ending here
4—Alexa

Unable to see any more targets, Hedowin advances into the center of the camp, keeping a lookout for any signs hostile movement.

Drekhad waits for an opening in the action to help turn the tide in one of the hut battles.

Alexa's eyes flash in the darkness of the small hut as the cornered lizardman attacks her in a flurry of teeth and claws. She ignores the pain, drawing the creature into easy range of her blade, and plunges it home deep into its chest, baring her teeth in a feral grin as she does.  The lizardfolk clutches at the gaping wound, as if trying to hold its lifeforce inside, but it remains on its feet.

Drekhad seizes the moment to charge across the clearing and spur Alexa on to further action, shouting, "Break his jaw!"

I still need a second action for Alexa and an action for Bregan.  

Evolution, don't forget to account for the -4 penalty on your attack rolls and AC.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 27, 2008)

Bregan moves backward and fires another arrow into the hut.


[sblock=action and ooc]

I found a mistake on my character sheet. I have precise shot down as a feat, but do not have point blank shot, which is the prereq. Do you mind if I simply switch those out? Replace my mistake with point blank shot. 

Bregan's attack on PD3 (1d20+8=25, 3d6=14) 

To hit: 25-4 = 21
Dmg: 14

10ft step back (prefer to move him over 1 and down 1, but if you want him to actually move 10ft back and stay there that is fine)  and fire at PD3.  [/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Feb 27, 2008)

Spurred on by Drekhad's words, Alexa again drives forward, eviscerating her opponent with a well-placed slice of her blade and neatly pirouetting away from the sudden splash of blood. She looks on for her next target, seemingly unfazed by her wounds.
[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I was out of the house most of the day yesterday.
Alexa initiates Crusader's Strike on PD4, (assuming that kills it) then moves to F4. PD3 has her dodge. If it didn't die, she'll stay put.

Attack roll (Crusader's Strike) (1d20 5=24) Critical hit confirmation (Crusader's Strike) (1d20 5=11) Damage and healing rolls (Crusader's Strike) (1d4 3=4,  1d6 3=7)
Didn't spend an action point to confirm because I don't think the extra damage was really all that necessary.

New Maneuvers (1d5=4, 1d4=4) = Stone Bones, Douse the Flames.[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs PD3
*HP* 22/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 5/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE; +2 bonus
*Bardic Music:* 1/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 1/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 1/3
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* none

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Stone Bones, Douse the Flames
*Expended:* none

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 0/3
*2nd level*: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 27, 2008)

25—Bregan  
21—Talas
14—Poison Dusks  <--ending here
—Hedowin 
6—Alexa  
5—Drekhad 
4—Alexa <--starting here

Spurred on by Drekhad's words, Alexa again drives forward, eviscerating her opponent with a well-placed slice of her blade and neatly pirouetting away from the sudden splash of blood. She looks on for her next target, seemingly unfazed by her wounds.  Alexa heals 7 points  of damage.

Bregan moves around the campfire to get a different angle on the remaining lizardfolk, then fires an arrow into the creature’s chest.  [sblock=Bregan] I prefer that you actually move so that you are 10’ away from the place you started as I read the skirmish ability as being a result of changing your angle, or building momentum.  Taking the long way around or moving back to where you started doesn’t really work for either of those.  So, please select a different square to have moved to (H4 would make sense).
As for the feat, you should definitely switch the two.[/sblock]

Talas begins to whirl his flail around him in the confined area of the hut, hoping to keep the poisondusk's claws and teeth from drawing blood.  When an opening presents itself, he swings again, towards the creatures shoulder.    His attack is once again disrupted by the confining nature of the hut.

The lizardfolk’s grin at Talas obvious discomfort is clearly weakened by the pain of the arrow in his chest.  However he ignores the pain and once again attacks the duskblade, tearing through skin with both claws and dealing a total of 14 points of damage.

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 27, 2008)

Drekhad will move forward and attack.

Move to F3 and attack. (1d20+7=23, 1d8+2=3)

Mountain Hammer (2d6=4)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 27, 2008)

Hedowin finally sees the small lizardfolk hiding in the dark recesses of the tiny hut, that Talas had squeezed himself into.

The gem on the necklace around his neck briefly flashes as Hedowin spits out,"Telum",  and points his hand towards the lizard, a single silver dart issues forth and strikes the creature in the chest.

[sblock=OOC]
Use charge from empowered spellshard on CL1 Magic Missile from Sorcerer side.
Magic Missile damage (1d4+1=3) 

Damage = 3*1.5 = 4.5 = 4 damage.

Sorcerer Spells left:

5/2

[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 28, 2008)

Bregan moves swiftly and launches a well aimed arrow. He smiled as soon as it left his bow, as he knew the shot rang true. 

[sblock=action]Sure, put Bregan at H4. I can understand why you'd want it that way, the way I was trying to do it is kinda a "bend" to the rules. I'd like for him to retreat back though, and fire. It will have him end up at either J4 (from H4) or I4 (from current location)


Bregan's attack on PD3 (1d20+8=28, 3d6=8) 

crit confirm (1d20+8=22)[/url

To Hit: 20+8 = 28     woot! Natty 20!
Confirm: 14+8=22    Woot!

Dmg: 8 x 3  = 24


I forgot to put the +1 for point blank shot...... so, if you wouldn't mind adding those. I didn't know if it would count on the crit or not. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2008)

*Talas 5/42 hp 4 str damage*

Talas, still barely standing watches his allies converge on their remaining foe.  He knows his foe will foe, whether he lives through this or not.  His confidence doesn't waver with the blood seeking claws and teeth that seem to find their way through his defenses.  He keeps his defensive pattern thick around him as he strikes again.

[sblock=Redclaw]







> Evolution, don't forget to account for the -4 penalty on your attack rolls and AC.



 Oh, I thought those penalties were for only sqeezing through the entrance, not actually being inside.  Oops.  I probably wouldn't have been so quick to go inside there then.  Oh well.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Attack again, full combat exp.  AC 21 with penalties, attack again.  Attack roll:10 I don't hit, but hopefully with that crit, it will fall.  Skirmish won't triple on the hit, it should be 3d6+3+2d6(including PBS)[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 29, 2008)

25—Bregan  <--ending here
21—Talas
14—Poison Dusks  
—Hedowin <--starting here
5—Drekhad 
4—Alexa 

Hedowin finally sees the small lizardfolk hiding in the dark recesses of the tiny hut, that Talas had squeezed himself into.  The gem on the necklace around his neck briefly flashes as Hedowin spits out,"Telum",  and points his hand towards the lizard, a single silver dart issues forth and strikes the creature in the chest.

Drekhad moves into the doorway of the hut and stabs at the lizardfolk, but the awkwardness of the small enclosure throws his strike off just enough for his opponent to dodge it.

Bregan moves swiftly and launches a well aimed arrow. He smiled as soon as it left his bow, as he knew the shot rang true.  Though it misses the creature’s eye by mere inches, it does enough to finish it off anyway.


As Drekhad and Talas' adrenaline winds down, they notice a huddled form on the other side of the hut.  Their eyes adjust to the relative darkness and they make out the form of a shifter.  Her eyes are open and moving, but the rest of her seems unable to do more than twitch.  It doesn't take much thought for them to recognize the condition Bregan after the last encounter with Poison Dusks.

[sblock=pathfinder] That's your cue.  Welcome aboard! [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Chevri tried to focus on the forms moving around by the door of the hut- she had to believe that they weren't a hallucination brought on by the toxins the little lizards had kept pumping into her.  It didn't help that she couldn't even move her head to shake the curtain of her own hair out of her eyes.

She tried, experimentally, to make some sign, even the smallest gesture.  No luck.  Just drawing a deep breath was difficult, and her tongue felt thick and dry in her mouth.  With every bit of effort, she could barely exhale a soft purring rasp of air, only audible now that the sounds of combat had died away.  "Chrrr..."  That was it- she had to hope it would be enough to bis her rescuers welcome.

OOC: Hello all.  Won't be able to post again until tomorrow afternoon, but Chevri is glad to see you.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 29, 2008)

*Talas 11/42 hp 4 str damage*

Talas sighs as Bregan's arrow ends the life of the poisondusk.  Talas slowly drinks the potion he was holding, while he looks down at the prone form of the shifter.  He speaks to Drekhad, "Their poison has taken their toll on me.  Can you help me get her out of here?"
Talas then looks outside, to where the sun illuminates the clearing.  If it wasn't for all the blood, most of it being his, it would be beautiful.  He calls out, "We've another prisoner in here, she's helpless from the poison."

[sblock=ooc]Heal and press on, or retreat once more to our camping spot?  6 damage healed [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 29, 2008)

*Hedowin*

The mage moves towards the opening of the hut and looks over the warriors shoulder.

"I've nothing on me that could counteract any poison of this kind."

He shakes his head.

"I'm sure you didn't exactly plan to be running a rescue mission -- but we cannot leave her behind."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 29, 2008)

Bregan enters the hut and is shocked to see another shifter.  He reached down, picks her up, and carries her out of the hut. He moves her to the fire, sitting her down gently. "What is your name?" he whispered.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 29, 2008)

The young shifter did not speak, though she repeated the same soft exhale of breath.  Her skin was cool and clammy, and mottled with might be bruising or some reaction to the lizards' poison.  When lifted, she was almost completely limp and unresponsive- only her shallow breathing and the soft grey-green glitter of her eyes hinted that she was alive and conscious, but imprisoned within her toxin-ravaged body.

OOC: Effectively paralyzed and helpless, I don't think she has enough muscle control for anything voluntary, including comprehensible speech.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 29, 2008)

As Bregan moves the shifter aside, he discovers a backpack and pile of other gear left agonizingly close to the helpless woman.  

Searching the rest of the huts and the bodies reveals a collection of weapons and a few potion vials.  The body in the northwest hut has a magical amulet around his neck, as well.
Once everything is collected, the party has gathered:
4 small masterwork longswords
3 small masterwork longbows
1 small masterwork composite longbow (+2)
80 arrows
4 small masterwork bucklers
1 magical amulet
4 potion vials

Additionally, everyone involved in the battle gets 300 xp.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 1, 2008)

*Talas 11/42 hp 4 str damage*

Talas emerges from the cramped confines of the hut.  He pulls his helmet from his head and holds it under his arm.  He runs his gloved hand through his sweaty and bloody hair.  He is beginning to look and carry himself more and more like Cholas.  Some of the divinely inspired swagger his twin had, is beginning to show in the more martial twins stride.  He steps to Bregan's side and places his hand on the shifter's shoulder.  "She's paralyzed, from the poison, like you were.  We need to get her on her feet and fast.  We don't know if more enemies will be showing up."

Talas turns and winces, with the adrenaline finally wearing off, the pain was finally surfacing from the hard fight in the hut with the poisondusk.  "Alexa, could you do something for her?" indicating the shifter female.  "I am heavily wounded as well, could you use Chola's wand to seal my wounds?"  Although Talas had some of the swagger of his brother, he had not yet abandoned his memory.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 1, 2008)

*Hedowin*

Hedowin looks around at his surroundings, then looks to his raven.  "Go see where we are." 

Ebony takes flight from the mages shoulder and wings upward, until he is only a black dot in the sky, flying a lazy circle.

As he watches the bird gain altitude, he walks over to the assembled loot.  After noticing the amulet that appeared to be magical, he picks it up, studies it quickly, then pulls a short wand out of his belt pouch.  "Agnitio"  The blue-gray gem shines brightly briefly then fades.  "Ah hah, interesting..."  [Use Eternal Wand of Identify on amulet]

Minutes later, the black dot grows larger and glides in and lands upon Hedowin's shoulder.

"What did you see?"

Once Ebony has given a report of what he has seen, Hedowin returns to the others,"You know, I just realized that I have no idea where we are -- is this some sort of lizardfolk complex?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 1, 2008)

*Talas 11/42 hp 4 str damage*




> ,"You know, I just realized that I have no idea where we are -- is this some sort of lizardfolk complex?"



 

"We met a friendly tribe of lizardfolk on our way here."   Talas then glances at the paralyzed shifter and speaks more quietly, they didn't know the reasons why this one was here.  "They were wounded and spoke that they temple we are journeying to was guarded by others, blackscales and such.  They were not friends of these creatures.  They told us of a safe place to stay and wished us luck."
Talas watches their almost most recent companion with interest as he pulls out the wand and examines the magical amulet.  "What is it's function?"


----------



## Zurai (Mar 1, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Alexa, could you do something for her?" indicating the shifter female.  "I am heavily wounded as well, could you use Chola's wand to seal my wounds?"



"Of course!" she exclaims, and busies herself with healing wounded rescuers and rescuees.
[sblock=OOC]That's 4 charges to bring Talas to 33/42, or 5 to bring him to 38/42. Is anyone else hurt enough to use a charge on? Is Chevri damaged beyond the poison?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 1, 2008)

"So... are those blackscales that were holding me the ones that are occupying this temple of yours?"

"If not, how far away is this temple?  What type of temple is it?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 1, 2008)

Bregan looks over the composite bow, the work laid into the article was magnificent. He gathers up the bow and the arrows and hold them out to the others, "Are these needed by any of you, or may I possess them?" He ignores the rest of the items, taking a fleeting interest in the amulet. "I say, let the amulet choose it's owner. The skills of one should work with the magic of the other." Bregan doesn't wait for a response, just walks off and makes a wide circle around the camp.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 1, 2008)

The temple is close enough that you can see it rising from the relatively short growth of the jungle clearing you are in.  (See post 290 for the description and illustration.)  You're currently about 150' away from the temple itself.  The path from the poison dusk huts goes to the central path that goes right up to the temple itself.

Ebony brings back little information beyond what you can see.  the jungle beyond the clearing you're in is too dense for the bird to see through, and the temple is in good repair, so Ebony can't see into it without getting close.

The amulet is an _amulet of natural armor +1_.

Chevri's wounds seem superficial (3 points of damage that haven't healed naturally at this point.)

OnlytheStrong--Remember that Bregan can't use that bow, as it is for a small sized creature.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Zurai said:
			
		

> "Of course!" she exclaims, and busies herself with healing wounded rescuers and rescuees.
> [sblock=OOC]That's 4 charges to bring Talas to 33/42, or 5 to bring him to 38/42. Is anyone else hurt enough to use a charge on? Is Chevri damaged beyond the poison?[/sblock]




OOC:[sblock] Chevri doesn't appear actually injured, beyond the effects of the poison.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 1, 2008)

*Hedowin*

Turning to Talas,"This amulet appears to increase ones natural armor.  I would think that it would benefit one of you who wades into melee the most."

Ebony's report of seeing a large temple answers Hedowin's question about the blackscales.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 1, 2008)

"Well, if things go our way, I'm the one everyone tries to kill."

The kalashtar smiles and then sort of grimaces.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 1, 2008)

*Hedowin*

"Well, it does no good when not in use, so why don't you wear it?"  He says as he holds out the amulet to the kalashtar.

He then turns back to the potions and starts to study the contents, along with open the stopper and smell the liquid itself. [Spellcraft checks to attempt to identify the potions]

Once finished,"What sort of temple is that?  And, if you don't mind my asking, what business do you have inside?"

[sblock=OOC]

Good rolls, so he looks to have identified potions #1, 2 and 4.

Identifying potions #1 - #4 found from the Poisondusks (1d20+13=31, 1d20+13=31, 1d20+13=20, 1d20+13=29) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 1, 2008)

"Well... I don't know if it would be right to share our information, but I'm sure we can say 'someone asked us to take a look at it'. These lizardfolk just chose to be our enemies instead of our allies. I've offered them friendship, and they tried to kill me."

Drekhad will take the amulet if nobody objects. AC 24!

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 47/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 5/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* None.
*Expended:* None.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 1, 2008)

*Talas 33/42 4 Str damage*

Talas smiles gratefully as Alexa uses the wand to good effect.  "Come Drekhad, can't you see that they were brought to us for a reason?  Cholas falls in battle and these two fall into our laps?  I don't think that is a coincidence."  His trust in something more holy, something more than his magic is definately a change everyone recognizes in Talas.

"The poison still affects me, and the shifter as well.  Do we want to return to our previous resting spot and gather out strength once more?  At least then we can find out her story,"  indicating the female shifter.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 2, 2008)

[sblock=Hedowin] Your magical knowledge allows you to identify that all three potions are Lesser Restoration, and the fourth appears to be identical. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 2, 2008)

*Hedowin*

The mage studies the potions carefully -- thinking back to his days in alchemy lab at the University.  _"Jasmine, hint of saddle leather.... think Hedowin... think."_   He taps his head, deep in thought.

"A-hah!"

Hedowin motions to the others to listen up.

"I do believe that these potions will have a restorative effect on those afflicted by the poisondusks venom."

He walks over to the shifter and pours one of the potions down her throat, looking for any change in the womans condition.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 2, 2008)

Chevri feels the potion run down her throat, and its magical healing courses through her muscles, giving back some of her missing strength.  She recovers 3 points of strength damage


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Chevri Brightleaf; shifter druid; HP 34/37; STR 3/10*

Chevri coughed and spat, as the initial dose of potion pooled in her mouth- it was only as the magic took hold that she could turn her head enough to actually swallow the rest.  She moved her head very slowly, carefully, sweeping her gaze around the group.  With her sun-darkened skin, her pale green eyes seemed to have a vacant, far-away look to them, but she appeared to linger on each member of the group long enough to recognize them.

"My thanks to you, fellow travelers," she said after a moment of observation.  Her voice was quiet, little more than a husky whisper.  Then she started to move, obviously trying to make herself sit up- and equally obviously looking for her backpack...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 2, 2008)

*Talas 33/42 4 Str damage*

Talas stands by as the shifter attempts to get to her feet.  Normally, he would be quick to draw weapons againt a person that had not yet declared themselves an ally.  Not today though.

"Why are you here," he asks simply without warmth or hostility, but perhaps just curiousity.  Curiousity in something other than happenstance.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Chevri turned to the man who had spoken- her motion still slow and uncoordinated, as the poison still had a strong hold on her limbs.  She managed to work herself to a half-sitting, half-kneeling pose, and her eyes seemed to focus on him.  Even with her attention turned that way, though, her light-colored eyes seemed to be looking more past him than at him...

"I am here because the wandering of the moons compelled me, the blowing of the wind drew me along, and the sight of yon temple caught my gaze," she said quietly, almost with the tone of a ritual.  "And because those little lizards would hear no voice but their own, and suffer none to stand what do not wear a coat of scales..."  The second part of her response had a tone of sadness to it, a resigned acceptance of something that she didn't agree with.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 2, 2008)

"Well it looks like it's about time we charge into this temple, challenge the evil god that lurks there, and bring light upon the land thus causing all of these 'evil' lizardfolk to abandon their dark nature and embrace the light. Everyone ready?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 2, 2008)

*Talas 33/42 4 Str damage*

"If we are going to go fighting at the temple, we should be better prepared.  The poison still courses through my veins Hedowin, can I have one of those potions?" 
Talas examines his wounds some more, hisses slightly through is teeth at a particulary nasty claw wound that had not totally been sealed.  "Alexa, I believe that I need a little more of that wands power as well."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 2, 2008)

"Awww... but I really want to go challenge an evil god..."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 3, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "If we are going to go fighting at the temple, we should be better prepared.  The poison still courses through my veins Hedowin, can I have one of those potions?"
> Talas examines his wounds some more, hisses slightly through is teeth at a particulary nasty claw wound that had not totally been sealed.  "Alexa, I believe that I need a little more of that wands power as well."




"Waste not the power of a device- if I may have my possessions I have a gift as a healer," the young shifter said.  "And if I may beg the boon of some food, for the lizards were as lacking in their feeding as in their other hosting customs..."  Since struggling up to a mostly seated pose, she had not moved further- just in case.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 3, 2008)

*Hedowin*

"I see no reason you should suffer any longer Talas," Hedowin says as he hands one of the vials to him.

"I would agree about the lizards hospitality -- they weren't the most gracious of hosts."  

He spits on the ground in front of him.

"I'm glad they're dead -- but I hope to have the chance to kill more of them to even the score."

His look sours.

"But to which evil god is the temple dedicated -- you have piqued my curiousity once more."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 3, 2008)

"Oh, I'm sure it's a _REALLY_ bad one. Probably fifty feet tall, with big spikey armor and lots of teeth. It's probably some nameless horror from the great beyond, waiting patiently for some profane ritual to wake it up and devour the universe. You know, the fun kind."


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 3, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "I see no reason you should suffer any longer Talas," Hedowin says as he hands one of the vials to him.



The potion heals Talas of 2 points of strength damage.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 3, 2008)

*Talas 33/42 2 Str damage*

After drinking down the potion, Talas wipes his sleeve on his mouth.  He then retrieves the items from the hut and lays them near the shifter.  "Don't try anything funny," he warns.  

"I'm sure there will be more lizardfolk, there has got to be some in the temple itself to help keep the place in evil god worshipping form.  They will pay for what they have done."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Chevri immediately began rooting through her backpack, obviously looking for something.  It didn't take long for her to retrieve a small pouch- and as soon as she had it, she looked around the group once more.  "If any of you have need of healing, I can channel some minor spells.  If not, I'd like to restore some of my own strength.  And if you could spare some food, I'd be even further in your debt.  I've not been closer to the temple than here, though, so I can't say what awaits there- though I doubt it is the rampaging evil god you seem to be seeking..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 3, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Chevri immediately began rooting through her backpack, obviously looking for something.  It didn't take long for her to retrieve a small pouch- and as soon as she had it, she looked around the group once more.  "If any of you have need of healing, I can channel some minor spells.  If not, I'd like to restore some of my own strength.  And if you could spare some food, I'd be even further in your debt.  I've not been closer to the temple than here, though, so I can't say what awaits there- though I doubt it is the rampaging evil god you seem to be seeking..."



"What do you suppose it would be then? A temple containing a powerful holy weapon that can save the world, that has long been kept hidden by a tribe of bloodthirsty and evil lizardmen who only want to destroy it, and have been working on the incantation to corrupt the item for the past one hundred years? That sounds fun too."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 4, 2008)

"I know not what lies there," Chevri replied, though she gave the man a bit of a quizzical look.  "But it seems likely that it is nothing like we might be expecting, for that is so often the way of things.  Certainly, my time amongst these lizard-folk was not at all what I might have thought it would be- and still it has come out to the good, I think.  Perhaps the temple will hold nothing of import at all, save clues which lead us farther upon the path of our lives."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 4, 2008)

Drekhad looks slightly sad, but only for a second. "You don't like that idea either? Well... what if it's a portal into the realm of shadow, from which darker and darker creatures flow endlessly into our world. With each passing night, the portal gets stronger and more powerful forces of darkness break into our world. We'll face them all, and with our shining blades we'll rip through them and seal the portal from the nether forever!"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Chevri continued to go through her back, taking out various things and tucking them into other pouches or pockets, clucking now and again as some item or another was recovered.  After a moment, though, she looked back at the man who had been speaking.  Her voice was still quiet, and now carried the soothing tone which might be used to address a child, or a madman...  "The elders of your people must have told many truly wondrous tales when you when a cub, for you to see such destinations on the road of your destiny.  I hope the temple does not disappoint you."  She looked around the group once more, as if trying to see if the man's grandiose behavior was, indeed, some kind of joke or prank.  When she spoke again, it was preceeded by a soft trill of laughter.  "Or it may be as remarkable as you say, and your prescience may mark you as the wiser.  We will not know until we get there.  Will you go now, or shall we wait until the morning?"

OOC: Looking through her pack- mostly for her ring and her holly/mistletoe/components.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Your pack is untouched, and all equipment is there (I'm not that mean   )


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 4, 2008)

Drekhad seems to be getting a bit frustrated... "Gahk. Ok, the temple has a hidden fire-breathing avatar of destruction hell-bent on incinerating this jungle and leaving nothing but Ash. This temple houses just one of the twelve avatars, and the biggest and meanest one is in that volcano over there. We'll run around smashing buildings and fighting off endless waves of opponents, all the while championing justice and life. When it's all said and done, everyone in Q'barra will finally live in peace. Is that one good enough?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 4, 2008)

Hedowin looks up from what he is doing for a moment as the man begins his ranting.

An eyebrow is raised, but he does not say anything, for he is new to the group and still trying to get a finger on each of the others motives and inspirations.

He looks in the direction of the temple, trying to see if he can make anything out -- a marking, a sign....

[sblock=OOC]

If Hedowin can see the temple and can see any type of marking, he will attempt to figure out if he knows anything.  

Know(Religion) check (1d20+9=18) 

[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 4, 2008)

"Enough fantasy. Our trail leads to the temple, it matters not what is there." Bregan's last words seem to flow into a soft growl. "Move forward or wait until everyone is healthy, those are the choices. It matters not to me." Bregan stalks off into the brush again, making a circle around the group.


ooc: 75ft out please.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 4, 2008)

It's hard for Hedowin to make out details of the decoration of the temple from where he is.  It is somewhat overgrown with vines and moss.  However it is evident that what is there is not human or demi-human.  If anything, he gets the feeling that the images are draconic.

Bregan heads out to scout the area, doing a circuit around the camp.  He finds no sign of movement or activity in the surrounding undergrowth, but he does see something as he approaches the temple portico (his circle brings him within 40' of the closest point.)  Granite columns hold a stone roof 20 feet above a stepped stone platform.  Between the columns, a low circular wall rises 3 feet from the floor, surrounding a circular well 10 feet across.  At the north end of the portico, a short stair enters the temple proper.  Between the columns, large bipedal creatures pace.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 4, 2008)

*Talas 33/42 2 Str damage*

Talas looks at Drekhad, then at Hedowin, and smiles, giving a shrug.  "The poison still grips me, and I am wounded as well.  I would appreciate some healing...um what is your name, I don't believe you mentioned it yet?  I am Talas, the one that hell bent on the temple is Drekhad, the other shifter is Bregan, the slight woman is Alexa, and the mage is Hedowin."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 4, 2008)

The young shifter smiled cheerfully at the introductions.  "I am Chevri Brightleaf, and again, I am most glad to have met you all, for it has brightened my day greatly.  Now let me see what I can do for your injuries..."  She pushed herself rather slowly to her feet, and examined Talas for any visible wounds.  Once she finished, she fished a tiny pinch of leaves from the pouch at her waist and began to speak a few words in a strange tongue (Druidic).

OOC: [sblock]Casting Cure Light Wounds; 1d8+5 (level)+2 (Augment Healing)= 12; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1516394/ [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 5, 2008)

*Talas 2 Str damage*

Talas clenches his jaw and holds his flail ready to strike if the shifter tried anything funny.  As the magic flows over him, and he feels his wounds close, he is amazed on how different if feels than the healing that the Flame provided.  The Silver Flame burned for a moment before settling into a quiet numbness.  This magic, whatever is was, was different.  Talas felt a breeze blow softly over his body, before cooling into his wounds and sealing them shut.  He immediately relaxes after his wounds were healed.  Something told him to trust this one as well.  "Thank you," he says before looking to the sky and then around at the jungle around them.

[sblock=ooc]I am going to leave it up to you guys as this point.  I would like another lesser restoration, but I now Chevri needs them more.  What do you think?[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 5, 2008)

Bregan returns to the group and notices that Talas' wounds seem much better, fully healed even. "The temple is well guarded. Perhaps we should wait until tomorrow, when the powers of healing and magic will return to those who need them."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 5, 2008)

*Talas 2 Str damage*

"I really don't care, as much as I want to knock out some lizardfolk with my flail, I'd rather us be at full strength before marching into an enemy stronghold.  Was it more lizardfolk that it was guarded by, or are they merely the fodder?"

[sblock=ooc]I am in favor of resting to regain that little bit of strength as well as my spells, but I don't need to if people are ready to get at it.  Just don't expect me to deal a lot of damage until we do, I'm going to be more conservative[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Chevri looked around the group again, trying to get more of a sense about those into whose company she seemed to have fallen.  "If you feel you must strike out against the guardians of the temple now, I will help as best I can."  Her voice, still little more than a whisper, seemed to hold a bit of doubt as well.  "But certainly, if we can wait until the morning I might be a more useful ally, and I would feel much better if I were a night's sleep and a few meals further removed from captivity..."

OOC: At some point in the deliberations, she is going to put her ring back on, to get the count started.  Also, she does have one Lesser Restoration memorized- if anyone else wants it, she can wait, as she is not exactly a melee threat.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 6, 2008)

"Honestly, I do not know what they were. I did not see them clearly. They were large, and walked on two legs." Bregan grins (which looks somewhat like a fanged snarl) "Want me to bring you one?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 6, 2008)

*Talas 2 Str damage*

Talas nods slowly and says outloud weighing their options, "Well we can go now, and catch them by surprise, but not be at full strength. Or we wait, be at full strength and give them the fight of their lives.  They will undoubtably be ready for us when we return.  What say you Drekhad?"  Talas looks at their leader as he waits for a decision.

"No," Talas smiles and says to the shifter, "now would not be the best time for you to sneak alone in there."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2008)

"Well, you know what I'd like to do... however, it looks like we have new companions that are ill-prepared to charge into battle with an overwhelming entity of ultimate evil bent on the annihilation of the universe as we know it. I just hope that tomorrow they're a bit more excited about the prospect... clearly they need time to build up their righteous inspiration."

"That said, I'm leary about actually 'camping' here. We could fall back to the 'usual spot' or look for somewhere else nearby. And when we do come back, I hope they want to fight us head on..."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 6, 2008)

"Allow me some rest, then I will keep the rest of the watch. I do not believe they will miss these camps for awhile if at all." Bregan begins to move away from the temple, looking for a place to set a make-shift camp.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 6, 2008)

*Hedowin*

"I haven't been conscious for who knows how long -- so I am just somewhat thrilled to be up and moving..."

"Either choice is fine with me -- I still have most of my tricks available to me."

He looks from the group towards the temple, then continues on to scan the jungle for any movement.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 6, 2008)

The jungle beyond the clearing is thick and seemingly endless.  That being said, after searching for what seems like hours, Bregan is able to find a small sheltered area where a giant tree fell not too long ago, making a natural lean-to.  It won't provide a great deal of security, but it should keep you dry and somewhat hidden.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 6, 2008)

"No fire tonight. I'd rather not have our smoke be how we are found."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 6, 2008)

As they waited for the other shifter to do his scouting Chevri took a few moments of quiet meditation.  When they were ready to move, she seemed a bit stronger for the rest, though she was obviously still hampered by the poison.  "Is their anyone else who needs healing before we settle in for the day?," she asked quietly.  "I have another spell of healing, and one which can help to assuage the effects of that poison, and I can provide some additional help with herbal medicine if it is necessary..."

OOC: Before we settle into camp, she does have another CLW and a Lesser Restoration memorized, and she can use mundane Heal skills for long-term care overnight.  While Bregan is scouting for a camp, she will take the time to switch her ability bonus from Beast Spirit from DEX to STR, giving her a mighty 5 STR effectively...


----------



## Zurai (Mar 6, 2008)

Alexa shakes herself out of her reverie and gives a tired, sad smile to her companions, new and old. "I think we would all benefit from some rest and some time to contemplate. I _know_ I would." She turns to Chevri. "I could use some healing, although I've no wounds so dire that they cannot wait overnight for me to tend myself in the morn."
[sblock=OOC]Alexa's at 22/31 hp, although a night's rest will almost completely correct that (to 28/31).[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 6, 2008)

Hedowin does his best to help set up the camp as best that he knows how.  While he is very well versed in nature and all other areas of academic pursuit, the actual practicalities of surviving in the wilderness are not exactly his strong point.  Thus, he spends a fair amount of time studying others who seem to know what they are doing.

When Bregan returns to camp,"If you want to get a closer look at those bipeds, you and I could return to a closer vantage point, where I could render you unseeable to normal eyes...."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 7, 2008)

*Talas 2 Str damage*

Talas arranges his belongs as best he could so he was in a defensible position.  He speaks to Chevri, "You and Alexa are worse shape than I, use your magic on her and yourself.  I would benefit from your herbal remedies to help replenish my strength for tomorrow."





> ,"If you want to get a closer look at those bipeds, you and I could return to a closer vantage point, where I could render you unseeable to normal eyes...."



 

Talas nods in agreement.  "That is a great idea, the rest of us should stay put.  I'd like to know what we will be up against."

[sblock=ooc]I'll be fine w/o magic, though he would appreciate a heal check on behalf of Chevri to gain all my strength back.  I think Bregan scouting ahead while invisible is a good idea, unless we are too far away from the temple to where it would be dangerous for the two to go by themselves.  The carnage we left behind could have aroused the alarm by now.  As always Talas sleeps in his armor, with weapons and gear nearby.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 7, 2008)

"Come then, I will show you the place. Your safety concerns me though."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 7, 2008)

"Trust me, I am not one to charge headlong into a losing situation.  As long as we can get somewhere close by -- perhaps by the poisondusk huts, if that is still safe, or perhaps even closer -- I can cloak you in magicks that will render you unseeable for about 3 minutes or so."

He gestures with both of his hands,"Obviously, the closer we can get to the bipeds you saw without us being detected would increase the time you could spend studying them."

[sblock=OOC]
Since I swapped out Invisibility for Extended Mage Armor today (what was I thinking??? cue face to palm), Hedowin will use his scroll of Invisibility, CL=3, so 3 minutes of invisibility for Bregan.

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 7, 2008)

You are able to make your way back to the poison dusk huts, and realize in the process that your camping site is only about 1,000 feet from the temple.  The density of the jungle makes it impossible to see one from the other, however, so you're confident that you won't be discovered by accident.

The bodies in the huts have clearly been moved since you left, and there is other evidence that someone or something has been here.  Bregan is able to detect the tracks of blackscale lizardfolk, as well as something else he doesn't recognize.  It seems like a very large quadripedal lizard, but its movements don't follow the pattern he would normally expect from something with animal intelligence.  All of the tracks appear to be an hour or so old, and it is approaching nightfall as you finish your investigation.

Hedowin quietly reads his scroll and Bregan disappears from sight.  He makes his way down the traiil, getting closer to the temple than he did before.  As he nears the stairs of the portico, he sees two hulking, black-scaled lizardfolk slowly patrolling around the inside of the portico, clearly an edge and peering suspiciously out at the jungle with every noise.  

Do you want to approach any further?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 7, 2008)

Bregan smiles at the lizardfolk, he would have to learn this trick someday. He decides to go around the temple to see if there is a secondary way to enter, either another door or a window that could be reached.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 7, 2008)

He makes his way around the temple, finding no entrance other than the portico.  There are a number of small windows about 20' above the ground, but they don't look large enough to climb through.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 8, 2008)

While some of the others went off to scout, Chevri busied herself around the campsite, doing what she could to help keep the site hidden but comfortable.  She took a few moments to cast some of her remaining spells- one on herself and one on the other woman (Alex).  Once that was done she seemed to move more easily, and began pulling some herbs and simples out of her backpack, making tidy little bundles for each person who seemed in need of healing.  "Does anyone have any extra food, or will I need to go out and forage?," she asked once her first series of preparations were completed.

OOC: Casting Lesser Restoration on herself and CLW on Alex, then beginning the process of 'long-term care' for anybody that needs it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 8, 2008)

Drekhad will tell stories, sometimes just to himself, about the totally awesome and rediculously bold adventure they're going to have tomorrow. Other than that, he simply readies himself mentally and physically for what he expects to be a brutal beating he's going to take.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 8, 2008)

*Talas 2 Str damage*

As Talas lets Chevri minister to his wounds, he points to his backpack.  "My brother carried rations with him, whatever is left is in my pack.  Help yourself to whatever is left.  Hedowin ate most of it I'm afraid, he was left in a much sorrier state than you were."


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 8, 2008)

Pathfinder, you can go ahead and roll for your spells.  I just tend to roll for potions.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 8, 2008)

ooc: Bregan will attempt to get closer to the two large front gate guards. If he thinks he is detected........... then he will run like hell


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 8, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> ooc: Bregan will attempt to get closer to the two large front gate guards. If he thinks he is detected........... then he will run like hell



After taking the full circle of the temple, he's pretty sure that he's not far from the three minute mark that Hedowin warned him about.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 8, 2008)

Bregan returns to the newfound arcane user. "The front appears to be the only way in, unless you can shrink us all and fly us up to the windows."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 8, 2008)

OOC: Lesser Restoration (self) heals 4 STR; CLW for Alexa heals 12.  I guess we'll have to see how the rest of the day and night pass before the long-term care shakes out.  Roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1520823/

IC: Once the first portion of her healing tasks were complete, she (rather haltingly) began to dig out the rations that Talas had offered.  She looked over at him once or twice, and seemed about to speak- but in the end she kept quiet and ate what appeared to be her first meal in some time.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 8, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Bregan returns to the newfound arcane user. "The front appears to be the only way in, unless you can shrink us all and fly us up to the windows."




"Well," he says as he taps his forehead,"It would take me a little while to make the scrolls, but I could shrink us all down nice and small.  But I haven't mastered the ability to give myself flight yet.  Soon though, I think."

"What did you see, and did you get the impression that they could spot you even while invisible?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 9, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas speaks to Chevri, after seeing her glance in his direction.  "You don't follow The Flame do you?"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 9, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Talas speaks to Chevri, after seeing her glance in his direction.  "You don't follow The Flame do you?"




Chevri took perhaps a moment or two longer than strictly necessary to finish the mouthful of hardtack she had been gnawing on.  Her voice was still quiet, but there was a bit of a sharpness to her tone.  "You know that many of my people- not just my own clan, but many shifters of divergent breeds and locales believe that the crusaders of the Silver Flame would not be content until we are wiped from the earth?  I myself might yet believe such stories, if I still dwelled within the isolated village where I was born."  she paused, and her voice lightened.  "I know now that such dire tales are not the truth of the matter, and I even understand why the stories remain.  For I am a follower of nature, the power and patterns of the natural world around us- the faith commonly called 'druids'.  I aspire to the great tradition of the Moonspeakers, the guardians of the history and culture of all the shifter tribes, and as part of my instruction I have learned much about the other faiths that are recognized in the lands around us.  The tales of the Silver Flame I have learned but lately, for few of my own people learn the truth behind something that so many of us fear."  She paused again, and looked around the campsite.  "Why is it that you ask?  Do you follow the Flame, or did your brother- who I must guess has been lost to you only recently if you still carry his provisions?"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 9, 2008)

*Talas*

"I know a little of your faith, I was just confirming it for myself.  You have nothing to fear from us, Bregan has been able to trust us, and we would mean you no harm.  The Silver Flame does not count me as a follower, but Cholas did, and it failed him."   Talas pauses to spit on the ground, but when he looks up, it is easily seen that there is guilt and sadness on his face.  "My only desire now is to finish our job here, and make sure the lizardfolk get what is coming to them."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 9, 2008)

"Every one of us gets what is coming to us, sooner or later- it is the way of nature, and few indeed are strong enough to defy that.  Even fewer actually understand the full weight of their fates, or can accept their final destiny without complaint."  For just a moment, her voice seemed to be that of someone far older, the cadence of her words almost as if the passage were some kind of ritual inflection.  She shook her head sadly.  "I am sorry for your loss, but I will do what I can to aid you."  She looked around the group again, then off in the direction that the mage and the scout had gone.  "What is it that you seek at the temple, and what led you here?  It cannot be simple hatred of the scaly ones that has drawn you this far into the wilderness..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 10, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas listens to the shifter's wisdom before answering her question.  "Any help you can provide would be beneficial, especially if you have talent in healing.  Our reserves are limited after we lost Cholas."

"What we are looking for, I can't really say, because we really don't know the specifics..." he trails off, looking at Drekhad and Alexa for any sign that he should not continue.  Even so he continues, "The idol the temple is dedicated to is draconic in nature, or at least half-draconic.  That is why the lizardfolk defend it so.  We seek relics under the temple from an age long past for our employer.  His name is Sur'kil and he says he is a researcher, and independent at that.  He paid us all well to come, but we can surely say now that is wasn't enough."  Throughout this part of the conversation, Talas can be seen unconsciously sqeezing something in his belt pouch.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 12, 2008)

The party reunites at the campsite, and the night passes without disturbance.  Chevri's care enables Talas to recover his strength fully, and anyone who was injured to recover double the normal night's hit points back.  Chevri, however, unable to give herself such care, only recovers a single point of strength damage.

In the morning you all return to the temple grounds, ready for battle anew.  You find the temple portico still just the way Bregan described it, complete with the hulking forms of two blackscales moving among the columns, though staying close tot he temple entrance.

OOC: You can set yourselves up anywhere on the path or in the undergrowth on the map.  Let me know where you will be and what you're holding, then roll spot and initiative checks for me.  We're not necessarily entering combat immediately, but it should save some time when we do.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 12, 2008)

*Talas 42/42  AC 20*

[sblock=ooc]Spot 20(nat 20); Init:  10 Talas has in hand his flail and light shield as well as a potion of shield of faith in his shield hand.  He will take his place at g22[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Chevri Brightleaf; shifter druid; HP 37/37; STR 8/10*

Chevri moved up with the others, staying close to the back of the group- her keen senses made her a good choice to watch their backs, and she was no melee fighter anyway, especially still hampered by the effects of poison).

OOC: [sblock] Made some changes to memorized spell selection, moved Beast Spirit bonus back to DEX; items in hand are sling (loaded) and components/focus. +9 Spot (22); +7 Initiative (11).  Roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1525642/  I imagine it may have something to do with the fact that I'm using a Mac, and viewing the map through Word rather than Excel, which I don't have, but my map view shows just the clearing area, not the trail in, and no coordinates- so just put Chevri at the back of the party, just off the trail far enough to be out of sight; since undergrowth is no obstacle, she will err on the side of being farther back into the vegetation. [/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2008)

Drekhad will be front and center, battleaxe and shield, at H20. "In the name of all that which is righteous, let's destroy the foul lich that dwells here!" despite probably not having much of an idea what a lich is.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 13, 2008)

"Can you put a sound into the well?" Bregan looks at the group, noticing that everyone is looking at him funny he clarifies, "If they are looking into it, then they are not looking at where the first arrow is fired from. Unless you want to bring them here, which is fine as well."





Spot and Init for Bregan (1d20+15=26, 1d20+7=8)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2008)

Spot;Init;Duel of Wills(NA);Manuevers (1d20-1=0, 1d20=10, 1d20+13=27, 1d5=5, 1d4=1)

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 48/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 5/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, White Raven tactics.
*Expended:* None.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Mar 13, 2008)

Alexa will approach the temple just behind Drekhad and in front of Chevri, blade in hand.
[sblock=OOC]Spot and Initiative (1d20=10, 1d20 2=20)[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 13, 2008)

The party boldly approaches the temple with no subtlety, declaring their presence and walking into the open (Drekhad will do that for you, huh?)  As you approach, you all see two hulking, black-scaled lizardfolk the size of ogres step out where they have been pacing behind the pillars.  They raise their metal-banded clubs and look ready to charge.  One of them meets Drekhad's gaze, sneering and trying to exaggerate its size.  It is clearly overmatched by the zealous kalashtar, however, and there is no question which of them got into the others head (Drekhad is +1 to hit and damage L2, and L2 is -1 to hit and damage Drekhad).

[sblock=Bregan] At the top of the steps leading into the temple stands a creature with the upper torso of a powerfully built reptilian humanoid and the lower body of a four-legged, wingless dragon.  Its clawed feet and spiked tail lash the stones as it hefts its longspear and issues a challenge, [/sblock] 
From further within the shadows of the portico a voice speaks in a sibilant language,[sblock=draconic] Varmystix will destroy you, in the name of the children of the night.  [/sblock]

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2008)

Drekhad will act after Talas, so he'll then use White Raven Tactics on Talas if he's in range at some point during Drekhad's turn. If he's not, he'll pick someone else that's already acted (Alexa, probably).

If the circumstances allow it, Drekhad will charge with Battle Leader's Charge. Otherwise he will simply move forward and attack.

Normal attack and damage rolls. Does not include any combat modifiers that might come up (if it's a charge, +2 to hit and +15 to damage done). (1d20+7=11, 1d8+2=6)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 13, 2008)

*Talas 42/42  AC 22*

Talas quickly drinks down his potion and moves to cut off the blackscale that was already moving down the stairs.

[sblock=ooc]Drink potion of shield of faith, AC 22.  Move to J21.  If the blackscales go before him, Talas will drink his potion and close the distance with a blackscale that is nearest to Bregan, Chevri, or Hedowin.  No Hedowin on the map by the way.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 13, 2008)

*Hedowin*

Hedowin studies the Blackscales closely, hatred welling up inside of him as he remembers the countless days he spent dying in their cage.

Once combat breaks out, Hedowin intones,"Infirmatas" and points his outstretched hand towards the closest Blackscale to a party member, sending a red, coruscating ray towards it to sap its combat prowess.



[sblock=OOC]
Before nearing the temple, Hedowin would have cast his Mage Armor upon himself -- non-extended, so only a 4 hr duration.

Listen/Spot (1d20=8, 1d20=4) 


5 points of STR damage on Blackscale (10 round duration) - cast from Sorcerer side.
Ranged touch attack for Ray of Enfeeblement (1d20+3=17, 1d6=5) 

[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Mage Armor
2nd -(3)- Glitterdust, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility

Sorcercer: 5/3
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 13, 2008)

"Do not approach the stairs!" He moves to L22 and looses an arrow. "This battle needs to end now. A man-dragon awaits us."






1d20+8=28 
dmg on blackscale (3d6=13) 

Holy hell...... a crit and good dmg........ 6x3= 18 + 7 (skirmish) = 25 dmg


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Do not approach the stairs!" He moves to L22 and looses an arrow. "This battle needs to end now. A man-dragon awaits us."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"A mandragon? Well I don't really see much difference between a male or a female unless you know something that I don't!"

(Don't forget you have to confirm your critical.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Chevri knew that, for now, her role was merely a supportive one and she continued to hang back.  She stepped back a bit deeper into the cover of the foliage along the trail-side, and kept her senses focused outward- the temple entry seemed thoroughly under control, but there was a whole huge jungle around them, and threats might come from any direction.

OOC: Well, I can see the coordinates on the map, but still no sign of other party members- the only labels are for "Stairs" and "Well".  Chevri will stay back and keep an eye out for anything that might be attracted to the commotion we are about to be involved in.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 14, 2008)

OOC: Pathfinder, I used moveable markers for the characters, to make it easier for me to move folk around.  If you're not going to be able to see them, I guess I can switch back to just coloring the squares.  It's not really a big deal here, although there are some maps coming up where it might be more of an issue.  I'll see what I can do.

OnlytheStrong, definitely roll to confirm that crit.  

S@squ@tch, you never told me where you wanted Hedowin to be at the start of the action.  Pick a square, any square.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 14, 2008)

ooc: lol sorry. Musta got excited. I think I didn't confirm dang it.   14

confirm crit roll (1d20+8=14)


\Action points for crit roll (1d6=4, 1d6=2) 

To hi total: 14 + 6 = 20


ty EvoKB


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 14, 2008)

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]Don't forget action points![/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 15, 2008)

OOC: F23 is a good square for Hedowin to start in.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 15, 2008)

20—Alexa <--starting here
15—Blackscales
11—Chevri
10—Talas
—Drekhad  <--stopping here
--Talas 
8—Bregan
—Varmystix

Alexa delays, waiting to see what her companions do.

The towering lizardfolk erupt in jungle-shaking bellows and charge.  One runs right at Drekhad and lashes out with unrestrained violence, but his club glances harmlessly off the crusader’s armor.  The other charges Bregan, also swinging his club with abandon, and hits the shifter with a mighty attack, dealing 25 damage.

Chevri waits to see what happens as the combat unfolds.

Talas drinks a potion and then steps toward the lizardfolk that just attacked Bregan, unable to get closer without leaving himself open for an attack.

Drekhad returns the attack that was leveled at him, but is equally unable to break through his opponent’s defenses.  He then spurs Talas on to attack the blackscales.


Bregan's movement doesn't make sense any more, and his attack will be risky due to the lizardfolk reach.  Alexa and Chevri can break out of their delays before Varmystix's turn if they desire.  I hope the changes to the map work for you, Pathfinder.  Also, Talas still has a move action, or can extend his move if he wants.  He then gets another action, thanks to Drekhad's WRT.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 15, 2008)

Drekhad would have shifted to I20 and switched stances to Iron Guard's Glare yelling, "To my side!"


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 15, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Drekhad would have shifted to I20 and switched stances to Iron Guard's Glare yelling, "To my side!"



He can do that next round.  However, I did forget the White Raven Tactics plan, so Talas will get to go next, before Bregan.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 16, 2008)

ooc: Bregan will retreat 5ft backwards, and fire at the lizard that attacked him. He will end up at like H24 or something like that. I forgot to write it down before I closed the window lol. It's the square directly below Talas (diagonal movement)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 16, 2008)

*Talas 42/42  AC 22(27)*

Talas moves closer to the blackscale, despite the threat of it's furious attack.  Spurred on by Drekhad's advice, and hoping that the blackscales reflexes are slow, Talas continues to circle the creature, stopping nearly opposite Drekhad and striking out with his flail.  After his blow undoubtably fails, Talas cries out, "Flank this creature with me friends, I have a plan!"
[sblock=ooc]Move to K22.  This provoke an AoO.  Then using my WRT turn I move some more to L20, that shouldn't draw another AoO.  Using full combat expertise to attack.  AC  27 for the remainder of the round.  Miss:  5(nat one) [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Chevri could see how things were shaping up so far, and it didn't seem to be terribly good, despite having the advantage of numbers.  She took the opportunity to move just a bit, providing a bit of healing to the other shifter, who had already been hit hard.

OOC: move to be basically behind wherever Bregan is, casting CLW on him.  Using one daily charge from her Circlet of Solace; total effect 1d8+7 HP healed (15 HP) and a +5 morale bonus on saves vs. disease, fear, and poison for 1 minute; healing roll     http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1529196/


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 17, 2008)

OOC: Does Hedowin get to act in round 1?  I didn't see him listed in the initiative -- I mislabelled his initiative as 'listen' in the post on the prior page -- (rolled listen/spot check -- instead of correctly labelling it as init/spot check)


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 17, 2008)

20—Alexa ?
15—Blackscales <--stopping here
11—Chevri
10—Talas
—Drekhad  
9—Talas <--starting here 
8—Chevri
--Bregan
--Hedowin  
—Varmystix


Re-energized by Drekhad, Talas moves around the lizardfolk, opening himself for an attack, but managing to avoid the club as it comes swinging at him.  His attack, once in position, also misses his target.

Chevri steps away from the combat and prepares to heal Bregan…

Who follows her quickly, accepting her healing touch (15 hp returned) and then unleashing a well-placed arrow at the foe who hurt him so severely.  (Confirmed crit, 18 damage without skirmish as you only moved 5’.)

Hedowin intones,"Infirmatas" and points his outstretched hand towards the closest Blackscale to a party member, sending a red, coruscating ray towards it to sap its combat prowess.

Another form emerges from under the portico, this one has the powerfully built upper body of a reptilian humanoid and the lower body of a four-legged wingless dragon.  It hisses at the blackscales and then unleashes a glob of fiery spittle at Alexa, hitting her for 9 points  of fire damage.  The splash from the spit hits Drekhad for 3 points  of fire damage.

The blackscales move to flank Drekhad and attempt to crush him between their twin clubs.  Once again the power behind their swings seem to prevent them from getting inside his defenses, and both clubs fail to hurt the kalashtar.




			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I mislabelled his initiative as 'listen' in the post on the prior page -- (rolled listen/spot check -- instead of correctly labelling it as init/spot check)



That's why he wasn't on the initiative chart.  Problem fixed.

Alexa is still delaying, but can come it at the start of the action.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 17, 2008)

Manuever from end of last round. (forgot) (1d3=2)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 17, 2008)

Drekhad will switch stances as stated before, his position is fine. He'll take a -2 to hit to use stone power to shield himself from the 3 damage in his delayed damage pool.

Attack Roll;Damage;Mountain Hammer;Manuever (1d20+7=24, 1d8+2=9, 2d6=5, 1d2=1)

Forgot the -2 to attack when I rolled it. Attack should be 22. Allies within 5 ft. would now gain the benefit of iron guard's glare (I forget if it's a -4 penalty to the enemies attack or a +4 bonus to their AC, same difference either way).


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Chevri gave a purring squeak of dismay as the dragon-man/thing made its appearance- the fact that it was breathing fire only made her more inclined to retreat back into the shelter of the jungle.  But she couldn't do that, not with her new friends fully involved in the fight- she had to stand with them, had to help...  She stepped back only another few feet, then her voice rose in a high, singing call as she drew upon her bond with the natural world, bringing forth some (hopefully) helpful minions...

OOC: 5-foot step (diagonally back, to G 25); full round action to burn Call Lightning in favor of Summon Nature's Ally 3, calling 1d3 Dire Badgers (1, neatly balancing out the nice earlier roll for healing- now we know why she is primarily a healer); roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1530440/ ; place the Badger behind L2 (so H 17 ish, depending on movement)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 18, 2008)

Bregan moves to H24 and fires.


Bregan's second attack (1d20+8=11)  doubt it hits, but just in case........... 


BBCode Bregan's second attack dmg (1d6=2)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 18, 2008)

*Talas 42/42  AC 22*

Talas steps closer to the blackscale, favoring offense once more.  He cries out, "aim high and hope this works!"   He places a downward swing at the blackscale before spinning the angle of the flail and bringing it back up to strike above his head.

[sblock=ooc]5' step to K21.  Attack blackscale with flanking channeling a dimension hop(touch spell)  Will save 14 negates.  If the blackscale fails the save, it will appear in midair above it's current position.  It will then fall taking 1d6 damage and provoking AoO from Drekhad, Talas, and Alexa as it falls through our threatened squares.  They should know of this tactic as they have been adventuring for awhile now.  Attack  +11(flanking) for 1d8+4 plus an AoO at the same if the blackscale.  attack:  19 Action point and damage:  4/5.  Total attack 23 Attack of opportunity if needed:  Attack:  27, damage 11[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 19, 2008)

20—Alexa ?
15—Blackscales 
10—Drekhad   <--starting here
9—Talas 
--Chevri
8—Bregan
--Hedowin  <--stopping here
—Varmystix

Drekhad’s seems to become more menacing and focused even as he apparently draws strength from the very ground beneath his feet.  He strikes with all of his weight, and more besides, driving his blade deep into the leg of the blackscale that stands before him.
(It’s a -4 penalty for enemies you threaten).

Talas steps closer to the blackscale, favoring offense once more.  He cries out, "aim high and hope this works!"   He places a downward swing at the blackscale before spinning the angle of the flail and bringing it back up to strike above his head.  His flail lands a glancing blow, but his spell fails to affect the creature.

Chevri steps further into the undergrowth and begins to cast a spell.

Bregan steps back to fire another arrow, but he misjudges the size of his enemy and is unable to escape the creature’s reach.  However his nimbleness and Drekhad’s intimidating glare keep him safe, for the moment.  The distraction of his narrow escape is enough to spoil his shot, however.


I still need actions for Alexa and Hedowin.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 20, 2008)

Hedowin studies the new creature harshly, furrowing his brow as his prior studies flash through the back of his mind.

While his mind is occupied, he steps slightly back and away from the melee fighting going on to his right.

Then draws his trusty wand from his side and says,"Contego", the gem on the tip glows briefly then envelopes the wizard once more within a protective shell.


[sblock=OOC]
Know(Arcana) and Know(Nature) to see if he has ever seen anything like this Varmynxixkdjfa?!? creature and possibly knows something about what it is.

5' step to F24

Use Eternal Wand of Shield (1 use left today - 10 round duration)  AC is now 19/15/18.

Know(Arcana), Know(Nature) Check for Hedowin (1d20+13=28, 1d20+9=22) 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Mage Armor
2nd -(3)- Glitterdust, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility

Sorcercer: 5/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 20, 2008)

[sblock=Hedowin] You recognize this creature as a dracotaur, a draconic version of a centaur.  You know that they are intelligent and often cruel, that they are immune to paralysis and sleep, like true dragons.  You also know that they possess the ability to spit fire, but can't do so very often.  They are able to use both their bite and their tails to attack enemies. [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 21, 2008)

20—Alexa ?
15—Blackscales <--stopping here
10—Drekhad   
9—Talas 
--Chevri
8—Bregan
--Hedowin  <--starting here 
—Varmystix

Hedowin steps back, draws a wand, and casts shield on himself.

The dracotaur charges into the thick of the battle, but avoids the two heavily-armored warriors.  Instead he approaches the three less-armored intruders.  He closes with Hedowin, but stabs past the wizard with his spear, barely missing Chevri.  As he does so he hisses at the lizardfolk in draconic.
[sblock=draconic] You can’t hurt them if you don’t hit them.  Focus your attacks.  [/sblock]

The blackscales continue their assault on Drekhad, taking advantage of their flanking positions.  Their swings seem to be more accurate but less powerful.  The greatclub wielded by the magically weakened creature connects with the kalashtar, dealing 7 points of damage, and the other lizardfolk manages to dig his teeth into Drekhad’s shoulder, dealing an additional 8 points.

Actions?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 21, 2008)

*Talas 42/42  AC 22*

Talas seeing the large creature go towards their less armored comrades inspires Talas to strike with impunity, favoring a quick ending to this fight.  Lightning awashes his flail as he strikes at the blackscale.

[sblock=ooc]17 to hit. Using AP 3 on the AP, total 20 to hit.  25 damage if it succeeds. If this drops the blackscale, Talas will pull a scroll of true strike from his belt.  If not, he will stand his ground.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 21, 2008)

[sblock=Going Into the Round]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 43/48 - *DD* 10/10
*AP* 5/7 - *PP* 5/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, Crusader Strike
*Expended:* Mountain Hammer, White Raven Tactics[/sblock]

Drekhad will expend his psionic focus to recover Mountain Hammer as a swift action with his one psionic feat since he doesn't otherwise have a Stone Dragon manuever up. He will then stone power for 5 and attack one of the blackscales with Mountain Hammer. "The light simply will not ever let me die to the likes of you two!"

Attack (+7, -5 stone power, +2 for counterattack) Damage 1d8+2+2d6 with Mountain Hammer Draws Stone Bones Automatically (1d20+4=14, 1d8+2=4, 2d6=7, 1d1=1) 

[sblock=After Round]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 43/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 5/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* No
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, Crusader Strike, Stone Bones
*Expended:* Mountain Hammer, White Raven Tactics[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 21, 2008)

Bregan retreats to I-25 and launches an arrow at L1.


Bregans attack on L1 (1d20+8=14)
Action Point (1d6=3) 
Damage Roll on L1 (1d6=6) 

To hit: 14 + 3 = 17
Dmg: 6


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 21, 2008)

*Hedowin*

"My word, I have only read about such a creature in books before -- how exciting to actually get to kill one."   He says mainly to himself.

Somewhat louder,"This creature is a dracotaur, he can't spit the fire all the time, luckily it takes a while for him to recharge.  But he is part dragon and part centaur -- quite an odd mix."  

He listens to the dracotaurs comments to his troops.

"Not quite the motivation leader though."

He steps back, continuing his best to avoid the larger creatures blows and begins the gestures while slowly chanting "Niteo Pulvis".  A burst of silvery dust appears slightly behind the dracotaur, enveloping it, and the blackscale on the steps.


[sblock=OOC]
5' step to F25, cast Glitterdust on the defensive (Concentration is +13 with combat casting), centered on E20, hitting V and L2.  Will Save DC15 to avoid blindness.

Concentration Check for cast defensively (1d20+13=24) 

btw, which blackscale has the STR damage?  L1 or L2?
[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Mage Armor
2nd -(3)- Glitterdust, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility

Sorcercer: 5/3
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Chevri gave a startled yelp as the creature lashed out with its spear- she knew that she had no place in close combat with such a monstrosity.  As soon as her spell was complete, she stepped away and began to spin the sling that had been curled in her left hand- while the jungle seemed to hinder her movement not at all, it did no favors to her aim...

OOC: Once her spell's one-round CT is done, 5-foot step to H 26; attack the dracotaur with sling (at a mighty +2 total with the -4 for firing into melee; roll 13; http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1535043/ )


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 22, 2008)

20—Alexa ?
15—Blackscales stopping here
10—Drekhad   starting here
9—Talas 
--Chevri
8—Bregan
--Hedowin  
—Varmystix

Drekhad seems to focus inwardly for a moment, then seems to draw strength from the ground as he swings at the blackscale, once again unable to draw an lizardfolk blood.

Talas seeing the large creature go towards their less armored comrades inspires Talas to strike with impunity, favoring a quick ending to this fight. Lightning awashes his flail as he strikes at the blackscale.  (I’m assuming he cast shocking grasp?  Based on that assumption I’ll roll an AoO for the blackscale.)  His momentary distraction leaves him open to an attack, but Drekhad’s intimidating presence is enough to send the enemy’s club wide of its mark.  Talas’ flail strikes true, and the blackscale collapses at his feet.  Talas then removes a scroll from his pack.

Chevri gave a startled yelp as the creature lashed out with its spear- she knew that she had no place in close combat with such a monstrosity. As soon as her spell was complete, she stepped away and began to spin the sling that had been curled in her left hand- while the jungle seemed to hinder her movement not at all, it did no favors to her aim, and her stone sails wide.  Meanwhile, the badger she summoned appears behind the remaining lizardfolk and promptly slashes it with tooth and claw, dealing a total of 9 damage.

Bregan steps back and launches an arrow at the dracotaur.  He watches with satisfaction as it sinks into the beast’s flank.

Hedowin steps back, continuing his best to avoid the larger creatures blows and begins the gestures while slowly chanting "Niteo Pulvis".  A burst of silvery dust appears slightly behind the dracotaur, enveloping it, and the blackscale on the steps.  The lizardfolk seems to lose focus on Drekhad.

The dracotaur steps in toward Hedowin, and once again stabs at Chevri with its spear.  Once again her defenses prove too much for it.  It then turns its jaws and tail on the young mage.  Its teeth sink into his shoulder, dealing 8 points of damage.

The remaining lizardfolk howls in rage and steps to the side, then smashes its club into the Kalashtar (missing a crit by 1, thanks to the Ray of Enfeeblement) for 15 damage.

Actions?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 22, 2008)

Bregan looks at Varmystix with a strange sense of sympathy. He quickly forces any such thoughts from his mind as he fires yet another arrow.


ooc: Moves to J-25 and fires.
Bregan's attack on V (1d20+8=20) 
Dmg roll (1d6=4)


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 23, 2008)

[sblock=IN]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 37/48 - *DD* 10/10
*AP* 5/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* No
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, Crusader Strike, Stone Bones
*Expended:* Mountain Hammer, White Raven Tactics[/sblock]

Stone Bones with 5 point stone power.  Attack Roll. (1d20+4=9) No hit. Not worth action pointing. Can't draw a manuever so resets list.

Manuevers. (1d5=4, 1d4=3) 

[sblock=End]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 37/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 5/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* No
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Mountain Hammer, Stone Bones
*Expended:* None.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 23, 2008)

*Talas 42/42  AC 22*

With his flail dropping the lizardfolk near him, Talas reads the scroll he pulled out and then strides closer to the dracotaur, intent on stopping it's assault on his vulnerable party members.  "I'm coming Hedowin!"

[sblock=ooc]The spell was shocking grasp, oops, and I channeled it as well, so there shouldn't have been an AoO(unless you had me just cast it normally).  I cast my scroll of true strike that I pulled out and I move to I22.

Spells per day: (6/5/2) DC: 12+spell level
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 23, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]The spell was shocking grasp, oops, and I channeled it as well, so there shouldn't have been an AoO(unless you had me just cast it normally).  I cast my scroll of true strike that I pulled out and I move to I22.
> 
> Spells per day: (6/5/2) DC: 12+spell level
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Evolution] You are correct.  I forgot that Arcane Channeling gave you an AoO free pass.  I'm sorry about that.  Luckily the blackscale missed anyway. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 23, 2008)

With one of the lizardfolk already down, Chevri had little inclination to stay in melee range.  With a soft hiss reminiscent of an annoyed housecat, she stepped lightly through the jungle growth, making her way up towards the area where Talas had been.

OOC: Full round to Withdraw, making her way east then north to J 19 (getting into range to heal Drekhad next round)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 24, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 13/21*

His vision momentarily went red as he felt the teeth of the dracotaur sink deeply into his shoulder.   

_"Curses,"_ He thought to himself_,"My wards are not enough to keep this beast at bay."_

He continues to backpedal and attempt to cast another of his prepared magicks.  His feet, however, do not travel through the short grasses as easily as the druid, and he stumbles over a small rock amidst the grass.

He does his best to regain his concentration, quickly putting a hand down on the ground to stabilize himself, while keeping an eye on the dracotaur.  

His training in the Morgrave arena, where he was the best in his class at avoiding distraction, is able to keep a portion of his mind centered upon the arcane symbols in his mind and he quickly flicks his wrist while chanting,"_Veneficus absentis_".  The shard around his neck glows briefly.

3 silvery darts shoot out of his hand and bridge the short gap between himself and Varmystix, impacting the beast on shoulder, hip, and chest.




[sblock=OOC]
Not sure if I can use both my Arcanist's Gloves AND the Empowered Spellshard of Magic Missile, so if only one can be used at a time, I want to use the gloves.

Defensive Casting check was a natural 1, which failed DC16 -- if AP usage is allowed on a crit miss, then Hedowin will use one, if not, the spell is lost. (damage roll was all 1's and a 2, so regardless, this spell is doomed by fate)

5' step to G26, Casting Magic Missile (CL now 6, so 3 missiles) from Wizard Side (Defensively) at Varmystix.  1 use left for Arcanist's Gloves for the day (2 uses left on Spellshard if possible)

Concentration Check for Magic Missile (1d20+13=14) 

AP (if necessary) (1d6=3) 

1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=2, 1d4+1=2 


[/sblock]

[sblock=spells]
Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Mage Armor
2nd -(3)- Glitterdust, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility

Sorcercer: 5/3
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 24, 2008)

[sblock=S@squ@tch] The spellshard doesn't require any action to use.  It's considered a focus for the spell, and using it is part of casting.  As a result, you're free to use both items.

Skill checks can't be auto-failed or auto-succeeded, so APs are open for use. 

Thus your missiles are successful, and they do 4, 3 and 3 damage, respectively, for a total of 10 points.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 25, 2008)

20—Alexa ?
15—Blackscales 
11—Black Dragon  <--stopping here
10—Drekhad   <--starting here
9—Talas 
--Chevri
8—Bregan
--Hedowin  
—Varmystix

Drekhad is again unable to get through his opponent’s defenses, yet seems less injured than the hits he has been subjected to should have made him.

With his flail dropping the lizardfolk near him, Talas reads the scroll he pulled out and then strides closer to the dracotaur, intent on stopping it's assault on his vulnerable party members.  "I'm coming Hedowin!"

With a soft hiss reminiscent of an annoyed housecat, Chevri steps lightly through the jungle growth, making her way up towards the area where Talas had been.  Meanwhile the badger continues its attacks on the lizardfolk, but is anable to bit through its tough scales.

Bregan looks at Varmystix with a strange sense of sympathy. He quickly forces any such thoughts from his mind as he fires yet another arrow.  This one also finds its mark in the dracotaur’s scaly hide.

Hedowin steps away from the dracotaur and starts to cast a spell.  He stumbles, but is able to maintain his concentration, and three silvery darts shoot out of his hand and bridge the short gap between himself and Varmystix, impacting the beast on shoulder, hip, and chest.

Enraged by the repeated attacks, the dracotaur calls out [sblock=draconic] Children of the Night, why have you not come to our aid? [/sblock]  He then moves in toward Hedowin again, and stabs at Bregan with his spear.  Distracted by pain, and confused by something, his attacks all fail to land.

The remaining lizardfolk continues to attack Drekhad, but his lack of sight impacts his swing and the kalashtar is able to avoid it.

A sharp intake of breath and hiss of rage draw everyone’s attention back to the well, where a small, black-scaled dragon with forward-facing horns and a head that looks alarmingly like a skull is hovering.  It breathes out a caustic stream of acid that burns at the badger, Drekhad, Alexa and Talas (reflex saves all around.)

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 25, 2008)

Breath Weapon: Reflex vs. Breath (1d20+1=11)

I'm not sure on damage it deals vs. the amount Drekhad would use Stone Power for to reduce the damage. If 2, 1, if 4, 2, etc. as normal. The damage also would effect his damage/hit a certain amount.

Cid will make another "clumsy mountain's hammer" attack against his determined adversary. (1d20+7=11, 1d8+2=9, 2d6=9, 1d3=2)

Drekhad misses, again, and gains Crusader's Strike as his next maneuver.

When he hears the dracotaur he calls back similarly in Draconic, "Father of the light, help us annihilate these monsters!"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 25, 2008)

OOC: Dire badger reflex save: 14; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1537984/


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Things just kept getting worse, Chevri told herself as the dragon made its appearance.  While she knew she would have to keep her healing magics available, this threat couldn't be ignored.  Her voice rose in a high sibilant call as she invoked the power of the elements- in this case fire.

OOC: Casting Flaming Sphere at the dragon; Reflex DC 15 to negate 2d6 fire damage; lasts 5 rounds


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 26, 2008)

*Talas 42/42  AC 27*

Talas ducks to the side as the stream of acid approaches and he manages to avoid the worst of the breath weapon.  "I'll remember that," he yells.  He has more important things to worry about though.  He strides forward through the undergrowth, not caring about the dracotaur's spear.  The insight of his previously cast spell grants him the ability to strike unerringly through the creature's defenses, and the electricity that courses through his flail makes it a deadly blow.

[sblock=ooc]Reflex save:  21 

Move towards the dracotaur, and attack (+24 due to true strike, channeling a shocking grasp, full combat expertise). Only a 43 to hit...  30 damage 


Spells per day: (6/4/2) DC: 12+spell level[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 26, 2008)

Bregan takes another 5ft step away from the hybrid creature and fires his bow again. 

[sblock=actions]

Reflex save and Attack roll (1d20+8,1d20+8=[6, 8], [20, 8])

Crit Confirm (1d20+8=11)
Action Points for Crit (2d6=5) 
dmg (1d6=6) 

Reflex save: 14
To Hit: 28
Confirm Crit: 16
Dmg: 6 (x3 if crit confirms)
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 26, 2008)

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]

Might be easier on Redclaw if you use 2d6.takeHighest(1) for your action point usage.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Redclaw]

If Talas' attack drops Varmystix, then Hedowin's action would definitely change...

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 26, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> [sblock=actions]
> 
> Reflex save and Attack roll (1d20+8,1d20+8=[6, 8], [20, 8])
> 
> ...




[sblock=onlythestrong] Why do you get two dice for an action point?  That doesn't come around until level 8 or so, does it?  And even then you only get to keep one die's result, not both. [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 26, 2008)

20—Alexa ?
15—Blackscales 
11—Black Dragon  
10—Drekhad   <--starting here
9—Talas 
--Chevri  <--stopping here
8—Bregan
--Hedowin  
—Varmystix

Alexa and Drekhad each take 13 points of acid damage, and Talas and the badger each take 6.

Drekhad once again uses the strength of the earth to resist the worst of the damage, but it once again throws his aim off, and he misses the lizardfolk even as he taunts the dracotaur.

Talas strides forward and strikes Varmystix with his magic-packing flail, sending powerful electrical energy surging through the creature and killing it instantly.

Chevri casts her spell and a flaming sphere appears next to the hovering dragon, which manages to deftly avoid the flames.  Her summoned badger manages to slash through the remaining lizardman’s scales, ending its threat forever.

That changes Bregan and Hedowin’s actions, so you two can repost.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 26, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 13/21*

Hedowin watched Talas' flail with heavy interest -- the electricity dancing upon the ball was instantly recognized as a shocking grasp, but the delivery of such a spell through a martial weapon was something he had not seen before.  He made a mental note to ask him later, if he survived the black dragon.

He surveys the dragon for a moment, then begins to swirl his hand while saying "veneficus absentis".  The look on his face makes it look almost as if he was forcing the magic to flow through him, instead of channelling it from remembered symbols in his mind.

Two silvery darts shoot out and streak towards the dragon.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to F22, cast Magic missile (from Sorcerer side) use gloves (used up for the day) and 2nd use of spellshard -- 11 damage (if empower is used on each missile separately, instead of total damage -- in that case 12 damage)

Empowered magic missile on black dragon (1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=3) 


[/sblock]


[sblock=Spells]
Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Mage Armor
2nd -(3)- Glitterdust, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility

Sorcercer: 5/2
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2008)

Just to keep up with current stats...
[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 34/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 5/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* No
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Crusader Strike, Stone Bones
*Expended:* Mountain Hammer[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 27, 2008)

Assuming that Bregan just shifts targets (but allowing him to keep his rolls), 

20—Alexa ?
11—Black Dragon  
10—Drekhad   starting here
9—Talas 
--Chevri  stopping here
8—Bregan
--Hedowin  

Bregan moves to a better vantage point and fires an arrow at the dragon, clearly driving it deeply into the creature’s flesh (I added your skirmish damage, but no the crit).

Hedowin casts another spell, and twin orbs of energy fly from his outstretched hand to strike the hovering dragon.

Screeching in pain and frustration, the dragon glares at you all, then tucks its wings against its body and disappears down the well.

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 27, 2008)

Drekhad persues, to the best of his heavy armored ability, but undoubtedly would stop at the well even if he gets there.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 27, 2008)

For a moment, Chevri's placid nature was subsumed in the thrill of the hunt.  She scampered forward to the edge of the well, and directed the sphere of flame downwards after the dragon.

OOC: Move action forward to the edge of the well, then send the flaming sphere down into the well after the dragon (once she has a line of effect past the rim of the pit).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 28, 2008)

*Talas 36/42  AC 22*

Talas moves up toward the well, hoping to catch a glance at where the dragon would have went.

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge Arcana on dragons, specifically black ones.    Hopefully I got that out of my system, nat one, total 11. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 28, 2008)

Bregan moves toward the well slowly. Something seemed very very out of place to him. Why would such a thing leave down a well with no place to go? Bregan decides to change direction and back up slowly, moving away from the well (and the main door).


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2008)

Draconic, "Come back! I havn't even began my speech in which I threaten you with judgement and divine retribution!"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 29, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 13/21*

Hedowin looks on as Chevri closes on the well and appears to be moving the large flaming sphere down the well after the dragon.

"I like the way your mind works -- here I was merely thinking of dropping a lit object down there to see if there was anything special to the well!"   He smiles.

He closes on the well, but keeps himself slightly separated from the rest, in case the dragon comes flying out of there again and breathes acid.

[sblock=OOC]
Know(Arcana) check for dragons (1d20+13=28) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 29, 2008)

Those who approach see that the well is solidly-constructed of the same stone as the columns that surround the portico.  As the ball of fire drops down, it becomes evident that it ends in a stone bottom 20 feet down.  there is no sign of the dragon.

[sblock=Hedowin] He knows all of the basics about dragons in general, as well as knowing that a black dragon that size would be far too young to have developed most of the supernatural abilities that it will eventually have (spells, DR, SR, etc.). [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]

So, the well is dry?  Can anyone see a passageway on either side of the tunnel at this point?

[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2008)

"Gah! Where'd he go! Defiler! Monster! Dragon! Show yourself!"


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 29, 2008)

Nobody can see any tunnels leading off of the well, which is indeed dry.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2008)

Drekhad, in his frustration, will very much consider taking a nice jump. "Well I don't see many other options... I don't know what the deal was, but someone probably needs to go down there. I'm willing to go, but the scout might have better luck if it's a hidden passage or some kind of trick."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Chevri paused only a moment, peering down into the fire-lit well quizzically.  Where could the beast have gone?  Her feral instincts soon got the better of her judgement, though- the prey (dangerous though it might be) had run, and she had to give chase.  With a moment's thought, she surrendered to the bestial side of her nature- her features changed, her nose pulling into a wider, short snout that altered her profile noticeably.  And with that, she leapt down into the pit to search for the dragon...

OOC: Shift, jump into pit (using Boots of Landing), scan for beastie.  While shifted, she has Scent, Low-light vision, Listen +10, Spot +9 and Search +1- use the flaming sphere for light.  Anybody else coming down?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 29, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 13/21*

"Wow."   Hedowin exclaimed as the shifter jumped down the well.

"I can't say I saw THAT coming."  

"Anyone have a rope?  She might need some help down there against a dragon."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 29, 2008)

Bregan shakes his head as he sees the shifter jump. "I shall need a rope. I am not in good enough shape to simply jump down."


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 29, 2008)

The transformed druid descends into the well, where she quickly discovers that the very floor of the well is a door.  The marks on the door and the bottom of the well's walls indicate that the door swings downward.  She can find no method of opening it, however.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 29, 2008)

"Can any of you open a door?  I can't find a latch or anything..."  In her more feral state, the young shifter's voice was deeper, more a growl than a purr, and her impetuousness was quite plain.  Even as she spoke she was digging at the edges of the (presumed) door with her fingertips- not frantically so, but the motion was obvious.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 29, 2008)

Drekhad mumbles to those up top, "Let's get Bregan down there. Someone get a rope." He then speaks down the well... "We're sending Bregan down. I've got a crowbar I could lend you but I somewhat don't want to drop it on your head."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 30, 2008)

*Talas 36/42  AC 22*

Talas strides up to the well and listens to his comrades call to chase down the dragon.  "Ummm....Couldn't this be a trap?  Not that we've shied away from them before," he adds looking at Drekhad.  "Perhaps our best option at this point would not be running into the lair of a little baby dragon.  Who knows where Mama is."  Either way, Talas pulls his rope out of his backpack and lowers it's length down the well.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 30, 2008)

Bregan nods, "I have thought of a trap." He leans over the well's opening, "Calm your feral instincts kindred. Perhaps this is not the best way to give chase."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Chevri looked up only momentarily before she returned to her futile search for a way through the door.  "It was hurt.  It did not flee to trap us, and if we do not chase it down while we are fresh and ready, it might come upon us when it is recovered, when it chooses, and when we can least afford the trial," she growled.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 31, 2008)

The group searches the bottom of the well more carefully, but is still unable to find a mechanism to open the door.  The stone seems thick, and it would clearly take a significant amount of work to break through by force.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 31, 2008)

*Talas 36/42  AC 22*

Talas peers down the well at the female shifter.  "I still say we should go inside and rid the temple of as many lizardmen as we can.  If the dragon's stalks us, let it, we'll be ready for it.  I am sure we can find a safe place inside to hole up if we have to, otherwise we know of suitable places nearby to call shelter."  Looking for an ally in his arguement with their newest companion, Talas looks to Drekhad.  "What say you, Drekhad, still up to keep up the noble fight?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 31, 2008)

"Let's do this!" Drekhad fully supports whichever venture puts himself in danger sooner. "Besides, if there are any more lizardfolk, we need to get everyone together, as the dragon is probably on his way to sound the alarm."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 31, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 13/21*

"Hold on a second."

Hedowin closes his eyes briefly then says calmly,"reperio veneficus".

Then opens his eyes, which have taken on a slight blue glow.

He looks down at the bottom of the pit to see if anything stands out with his altered eyesight, then if nothing is found, looks over the dracotaur and blackscales for anything that piques his interest.

"If we do not head down the well, we should at least mark or cover the well opening in some manner so that we know if the dragon has come back up and out.  Perhaps with tree branches or any natural materials that would be readily available around here...."

[sblock=OOC]
Cast detect magic (from sorcerer side) and scan the bottom of the pit for any magic auras besides what is on Chevri.  If something is found, he will look closer to get an idea of the school and strength.  Then he will look over the dracotaur and blackscales to see if anything they have radiates magic.

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Chevri gave a final shake of her head.  "I can't find a way in anyway.  Let's just dump those bodies down here- it might make it tougher for something to come back out this way..."  With a last glance around the pit, she turned her attention to the rope and made ready to climb out.

OOC: I'd guess that the time spent searching accounts for the remaining duration of the Flaming Sphere and Summoned badger.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 31, 2008)

"Those of you that were hurt should find some kind of healing. Hopefully there's a lot more to keep us active for the rest of the day."

Drekhad doesn't really pay attention to his own numerous injuries from being beaten repeatedly.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 31, 2008)

Hedowin sees no magical auras, apart from those around and on Chevri's form.  He turns his attention to their deceased opponents, but again sees nothing magical on them save two potion vials, one on the dracotaur and one on one of the blackscales.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 31, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, hp: 13/21*

"I could use a tad of positive energy if someone has some laying around somewhere, or perhaps one of these potions could be put to use."   He says as he goes and finds the sources of the magical auras he saw on the dead bodies.

"Now lets see what these two were carrying."   He says as he starts tinking with the two small vials.

[sblock=OOC]

Spellcraft Check, Potion #1, Potion #2 (1d20+13=21, 1d20+13=29) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 31, 2008)

By the smell and color of the second potion, Hedowin is sure that it is a potion of cure moderate wounds.  The first is something else, and he isn't able to discern exactly what it is.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 1, 2008)

*Talas 36/42*

Talas reaches a hand out to Chevri as she nears the lip of the well.  "I agree lets dump them down, it should make things more difficult for it to escape out here again."  After helping dump the bodies down the well, Talas asks Alexa to retrieve their wand and see to their wounds.

[sblock=ooc]I know Zurai has not been around in quite a while, I'll leave it to you Redclaw to distribute the healing from the wand.  Also, I can cast two spells of resist energy.  It will protect each person for 50 minutes.  We'd use acid of course.  I think that myself and Hedowin should get them.  Hedowin has pretty low hp, we both have pretty bad reflex saves.  Drekhad has ways to keep the damage off him, Bregan will likely make the save, and Chevri has healing spells at her disposal.  Thoughts? [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 1, 2008)

By the time Chevri managed to clamber back up out of the well, the tell-tale signs of her shifted state had faded.  She helped roll the bodies over towards the well, then turned to her companions, examining their wounds quickly.  Drawing a slender twig carved with serpentine glyphs, she touched each one of the injured in turn.  "This ought to do for now- if you still feel hurt tell me, but we should get on whatever trail we wish to follow."

OOC: Chevri has a CLW wand, and will tap anyone who actually looks hurt- so once each for Talas, Hedowin, Drekhad, and Alexa.  Any idea of how long has passed since the fight actually ended?  4 CLW charges, 1d8+1 each; heals Talas 5/Hedowin 5/Drekhad 4/Alexa 9; rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1547012/


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 2, 2008)

It has been about five minutes since the dragon disappeared down the well, based on jumping down, searching and discussing it with each other.  
Alexa decides that she will stay out and keep an eye on the well, just to make sure you aren't surprised from behind.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 2, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] How hurt is Bregan again? I think he has like half of his hp left. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 2, 2008)

[sblock= OOC/Bregan]
Paging back through the fight, it looks like he is down 10.  Took 25, healed for 15; so he'll get a whack with the healing stick as well.  CLW charge 5 of 50; 1d8+1= 9; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1547430/ [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 2, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas thanks Chevri for the healing and looks at the red blotch where the acid that burned him was.  Talas looks quickly to Alexa on her decision, and was about to tell her that she needs to come along with the rest of them.  He quickly changes his mind, for she was the best fit for the job.  Plus, with Cholas gone, nobody was apt to sway her from her decision.  She was always the stubborn one.


OOC:  Drekhad took a beating, how is he doing hp wise?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 3, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 18/21*

"Many thanks for the healing, Chevri, I think I am going to enjoy having you around."  Hedowin says as he rubs his shoulder.

He holds up one of the vials from the Blackscale.

"This one is a stronger healing potion, whereas I'm unsure what the potion was that the Dracotaur was carrying."

"If no one objects, I'll carry it, along with those restorative elixirs we found on the poisondusks."

He looks as the others hoist the dead bodies into the well.

"Great idea about the bodies -- really -- that solved two problems at once."

"Hopefully we will be able to finish that foul dragon off before it can heal itself.  I did notice that it was too small to have developed some of the typical defenses for dragonkind -- it probably doesn't possess the ability to resist magics or have a hide tough enough to turn aside weapons.  It shouldn't be able to cast any spells either."

"From what I recall Bregan telling me yesterday, besides this main entrance, there aren't any other ways in, besides via aerial flight."



[sblock=OOC]
Refresh my memory, how many of the Lesser Restoration potions did we use?  I thought we used only 2 of the 4.  Is someone keeping track of the items we find somewhere?

As for the resist energy -- Hedowin is ALWAYS grateful for protective abjurations!

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 3, 2008)

So Talas and Hedowin are protected from acid, anything else before you enter?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 4, 2008)

*Talas*

[sblock=ooc]That is correct, casting now, if we are ready to enter.  I'll cast it on myself and then Hedowin.  Resist Energy:  Acid  Duration 50 minutes.  That leaves no more 2nd level slots for the day.[/sblock]

Talas murmurs a spell quickly and nothing seems to happen.  The armored man approaches Hedowin.  "I have a spell that will protect you from the acidic breath of the dragon when we encounter it again, assuming we encounter it relatively soon.  Would you like it?"


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 4, 2008)

As you walk up the steps of the temple you find yourselves in a wide hall that runs from the portico to the back wall, bisecting the structure.  The ceiling rises fully 20 feet above a central row of columns, each encircled with scrawling text.

Shafts of sunlight lance down from gaps in the stone roof above, illuminating a bass-relief of a skeletal dragon sculpted into the wall at the end of the hallway.  The dragon is shown in victorious battle against a hord of demons rising like a swarm of locusts from the caldera of a raging volcano.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 4, 2008)

Bregan enters the room, his arrow notched and ready.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 4, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, hp: 18/21*

To Talas,"I would never be one to turn down any beneficial abjuration."

"Many thanks."

Once inside the Hall, Hedowin looks around, looking for any signs of movement, seeing none, he starts to take a look at the columns, seeing if he can decipher which language it was carved in.

[sblock=OOC]
Roughly how big was this temple from the outside?  Width/Height/Length?
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 4, 2008)

The temple was roughly 200' long by about 90' wide, not counting the portico.  There are a series of small windows 20' above the jungle floor, and the roof is only five feet or so taller than those windows.

The inscriptions are in [sblock=draconic] They talk of the triumphs and victories of Kha'Shazul, a mighty blue dragon who battled the fiends at the close of the Age of Demons.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Chevri moved into the massive building with the others, glancing curiously about the place.  The structure itself seemed to have little interest for her- her senses were attuned to the task of seeking out any other foes.  "Was there something here that you were seeking, or was it the place itself that drew you?," she asked her new-found companions quietly.

OOC: Keeping alert for any signs of trouble- if possible simply take 10 for Spot  19 and Listen 20


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 5, 2008)

*Talas*

As Talas enters his eyes scan the shadows, looking for enemies.  When Chevri speaks he answers swiftly and quietly.  "This place holds something we seek, artifacts from an age long past."  With that he gets Bregan's attention and points the shifter in the forward direction while he begins to creep down the passage to their left.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 5, 2008)

(I took some liberties with position, I hope nobody minds.)

As Talas starts to move down the passageway, both he and Chevri notice another blackscale lizardfolk moving toward them.  This one looks less militant, and in fact seems to be preparing to cast a spell.

Initiative and surprise round actions for Talas and Chevri?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Chevri gave a hiss of warning as she spotted the lizard.  With it already in the process of casting a spell, she knew she didn't have time to work a summoning- instead she took a step, and the sling that she carried in her left hand whirled into motion...

OOC: Initiative +7=16; step to K 14, attack with sling (+6 to hit, 1d4-1 damage); roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1551171/


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 5, 2008)

*Talas 42/42  AC 20(18)*

Talas sees the blackscale in it's preparations and quickly moves to close to the blackscale, preparing to keep it from casting anymore.  His flail  wraps around the creatures forearm attempting to jerk any components it may carry out of it's hand, ruining the spell.

[sblock=ooc]Init:  21 Partial charge(can only be taken in instances where only standard actions can be taken, like a surprise round) the blackscale.  I'll try and disarm the blackscale of a material component if they are in hand, a divine focus if available or at the least a spell component pouch.  My roll is at +15.  Don't forget the blackscale gains a +4 for being large and a -4 for it not being a melee weapon.  No AoO because I have imp disarm feat.  Opposed Disarm:  29 [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 6, 2008)

21—Talas
16—Chevri
4—Blackscale Adept

Talas sees the blackscale in it's preparations and quickly moves to close to the blackscale, preparing to keep it from casting anymore. His flail wraps around the creatures forearm attempting to jerk any components it may carry out of it hand.  He succeeds, but there are no components in the creature’s hand.

Chevri gave a hiss of warning as she spotted the lizard. With it already in the process of casting a spell, she knew she didn't have time to work a summoning- instead she took a step, and the sling that she carried in her left hand whirled into motion, but the stone flies wide of the mark.

The lizardfolk withdraws down the corridor, drawing a greatclub as it moves.

Initiative and actions for everyone.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 6, 2008)

Init. (1d20=20)

Manuevers. (1d5=4, 1d4=3) 

Drekhad will initially double move to B16 supposing nothing has changed the battlefield majorly by the time his action comes up.

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 38/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 5/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* No
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Battle Leader's Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Mountain Hammer, Stone Bones
*Expended:* [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 6, 2008)

Bregan moves back down the hallway slowly, readying his bow in case anything "appears".



ooc: Ready an action to fire as soon as he sees an enemy.

Bregan's init and attack (1d20+7=23, 1d20+8=18, 1d6=3)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 6, 2008)

*Talas 42/42  AC 20*

Not wanting to march deeper into the temple with his allies not able to react, Talas stands his ground and chants a minor incantation, and a thin ray of frost flies from his fingertip to strike at the blackscale.

[sblock=ooc]Cast ray of frost at the blackscale spellcaster.  Nat one, miss. 

Spells per day: (5/4/0) DC: 12+spell level [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 6, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Any chance that Hedowin could have heard any verbal component of the spell the blackscale was casting?

Listen Check, Spellcraft Check (1d20=20, 1d20+13=22) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 6, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> Any chance that Hedowin could have heard any verbal component of the spell the blackscale was casting?
> 
> Listen Check, Spellcraft Check (1d20=20, 1d20+13=22)
> ...



[sblock=ooc] He didn't actually cast a spell, that was just my way of letting folks know that he was hostile, kind of the equivalent of the archer drawing his bow back but then deciding not to fire when he gets charged before he can get the shot off. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Chevri moved to follow her more militant compatriots.  This creature was withdrawing carefully, not fleeing in fear, and the predator instinct seemed to know the difference.

OOC: Let Drekhad and Talas take the lead, follow to lend assistance.  Keep an eye out for more trouble.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 7, 2008)

23--Bregan
21—Talas
20--Drekhad
16—Chevri
8--Hedowin
4—Blackscale Adept

Bregan moves slowly down the hallway, until he rounds the corner and can see down the hallway.  There he sees the lizardfolk, and fires an arrow past Talas.  He is unable to place the arrow between the duskblade and the wall, and it skitters off the stone and down the hallway.

Not wanting to march deeper into the temple with his allies not able to react, Talas stands his ground and chants a minor incantation, and a thin ray of frost flies from his fingertip to strike at the blackscale, but his aim is spoiled as Bregan’s arrow strikes the stone by his head, distracting him.

Drekhad hustles past his companions and once again places himself at the vanguard.

Chevri moves to follow the two more militant members of the party.

Hedowin delays.

The blackscale points at Drekhad and shouts in common, “Fall”!  It then moves up to face the kalashtar crusader.  Drekhad must make a will save.  Hedowin recognizes this as the divine spell _Command_.

At the same time, another blackscale emerges from the hallway to the north, swinging a club at Drekhad and missing.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 7, 2008)

Will Save, +3 normal, +2 more if this is against a spell. (1d20+3=21) 

From last round: Manuever. (1d3=2) 

Drekhad will step to zz15, and initiate Crusader's Strike against the spellcaster. 

Crusader's Strike (1d20+7=14) 

Swift action to switch to iron guard's glare.

"Did you think my will was soft?"

Manuever (1d2=2) 

White Raven Tactics drawn at end of round.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 7, 2008)

*Talas 42/42  AC 25*

Talas sees the club swing at at Talas from another blackscale, so he moves forward, his flail spinning around him before striking at the blackscale.

[sblock=ooc]Move to f14, no aoo because the wall provides cover.  Full combat expertise and attack l2.  21 to hit 11 damage [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 7, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 18/21*

After hearing the commotion from the western hallway, Hedowin snaps out of his study of the carvings on the pillars.

"That sounds like divine magic...." He says out loud as he hears the spells verbal components echo down the hallway.

"If this is indeed a temple, then I think we've run into some of the residing clergylizards."

He chants 'Veneficus absentis'  and points his outstretched hand towards the spellcasting lizard, two silvery darts streak between himself and the lizard -- impacting on his shoulder and thigh.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to G15, cast Magic Missile (from Wiz side) using last charge of Empowered spellshard for the last time today on the Blackscale Adept for 10 damage.

1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=4 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Mage Armor
2nd -(3)- Glitterdust, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility

Sorcercer: 4/2
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Chevri stepped forward a pace, then drew upon her bond with the natural world, expending the energy of one of her minor magics to summon assistance.

OOC:[sblock] 5 foot step to E 15; burn Lesser Restoration to use Summon Nature's ally II (full round casting), calling one Dire Badger (placed at xx 15, behind L 1)- mostly to set up a flanking situation for Drekhad, but if it gets a bite in, so much the better


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 9, 2008)

24—Hedowin
23—Bregan
21—Talas
20—Drekhad
16—Chevri
4—Blackscale Adepts

Hedowin moves swiftly down the hallway, having identified the threat that faces his allies, and sends two silvery darts flying down the passageway to strike the lizardfolk spellcaster.

Bregan tries to line up a shot, but is unable to find a trajectory through the chaos in front of him.  (He delays).

Talas moves in to engage the new arrival, but even as his flail seems destined to strike solidly against the lizardfolk’s skull, it is turned aside by an unseen force.  

Drekhad shakes off the magical command and steps into the guard of the lizardfolk, but his blade skitters off the dark scales of the creature’s thigh.

Chevri steps forward and begins to cast a spell of summoning.

With the look of a novice juggling flaming brands, the first lizardfolk maintains its defensive focus as it speaks a few words of power and reaches out to touch Drekhad, its hand glowing with a gray light.  Its hand slaps down on the cursader’s arm, and he feels the draining power of necromancy drive into his flesh.  (Fort save, please).

The other lizardfolk continues to swing its club at Drekhad, having identified him as the biggest threat.  Its strike is true, and he takes 12 points of damage.  It then bends down slightly and sinks its teeth into the flail-wielding duskblade, biting him for 5 points of damage.

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 9, 2008)

Fort (1d20+6=17) 

"You should consider it an honor to take my blood! I know I'll consider it an honor to take yours!" 

+7 melee -5 stone power +2 counterattack. (1d20+4=15) Action Point;Damage;Mountain Hammer Damage (1d6=1, 1d8+4=9, 2d6=7) 

16 to hit for 16 damage

Drekhad then takes a 5 ft. step to a-14 and switches his stance to Iron Guard's Glare.

Manuever (1d2=1) Draws Battle Leader's Charge.

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 36/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 4/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* No
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, Stone Bones, White Raven Tactics
*Expended:* Crusader's Strike, Mountain Hammer [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 9, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 18/21*

[sblock=OOC]
Spellcraft check on the spell just cast.

Spellcraft Check (1d20+13=22) 
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 9, 2008)

Bregan advances and fires an arrow......... missing badly.


ooc: Sorry, work and school have kept me busy as @#$@.

Bregan's attack (1d20+8=14, 3d6=16)


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 9, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> Spellcraft check on the spell just cast.
> 
> Spellcraft Check (1d20+13=22)
> [/sblock]



[sblock=spellcraft 15] It was touch of fatigue.  Sorry about that.  I was going to post it with the original, and then I forgot to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Once her summoning was completed, Chevri considered what to do next.  She had few spells left, and she knew that most of those might be needed for healing- but she had to help her new friends somehow.  A bit reluctantly, she unslung her shield and spear, though for the time being she did not actually move up to fight.

OOC: Ready spear and shield, but no movement


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 11, 2008)

25—Bregan 
24—Hedowin
21—Talas
20—Drekhad
16—Chevri
4—Blackscale Adepts

Bregan moves forward and fires an arrow at the lizardfolk in the hallway, but his arrow again misses its target.

Hedowin pauses to contemplate the magical energies being wielded by the two giant lizardfolk. (he delays)

Talas concentrates on using his flail to prevent attacks by the enemy.  (he goes total defense)

Drekhad attacks the lizardfolk nearest him, but misses.  He then shifts closer to the other one and manages to threaten both, despite their greater size.

Chevri completes her spell, and a dire badger appears behind the lizardfolk.  It lands a claw attack for 4 damage.  She readies her spear and shield.

The two lizardfolk attack Drekhad.  The one in the hallway lands a staggering hit (unconfirmed threat) for 18 points of damage.  It hisses in [sblock=draconic] I will offer your corpses to the Black Lord, Rashaak.[/sblock]

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 11, 2008)

Drekhad counterattacks with stone bones and full stone power again. 

Stone Bones (1d20+4=12, 1d8+4=12) 

He uses a swift action to trigger White Raven Tactics on nearby Talas. "Quit trying to avoid death, and kill one of these bastards!"

Manuevers. (1d5=1, 1d4=4)

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 28/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 4/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, White Raven Tactics
*Expended:* [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 11, 2008)

*Talas 37/42  AC 20*

Talas after standing tough and strong, steps beside Drekhad, opposite the summoned creature.  Lightning once again circles his flail as he strikes at the blackscale.  Strangely as his flail swings downward at the blackscales chest, Silver Flame envelops the flail as well.  


[sblock=ooc]Sorry all, I must have missed the update.  5' step to opposite the badger for flanking.  Channel shocking grasp.  23 to hit AP just to be sure:  5...total attack roll 28 33 damage Silver flame = AP and foreshadowing[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 11, 2008)

*Talas 37/42  AC 20*

As the crushing blow lands, a little confusion in his voice is quickly replaced by confidence, "How is that for you Drekhad?"  Talas spurred on by the power of Drekhad's persona, strikes again at the lizardfolk.  His flail swings down, black energy envelops the head of the weapon.

[sblock=ooc]WRT turn.  If the blackscale I attacked on my normal turn is not down, I attack that one again.  Otherwise change targets.  Channel touch of fatigue.  23 to hit That is without flanking if attacking same blackscale.  12 damage Fort negates DC:  12


Spells per day: (4/3/0) DC: 12+spell level.  CL:  5[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 11, 2008)

Feeling somewhat confused as to which avenue to pursue in this fight -- Hedowin reluctantly brings his crossbow to his shoulder.  He has a short flashback to his days on the University archery range, spending hours upon hours shooting bolts at a target a mere 30' away -- unfortunately, he had no natural gift for archery, or physical combat in general.  At the end of the day, the target dummy usually had an outline formed of errant bolts.

Snapping back to the present, he draws a bead on the lizardman, holds his breath and pulls the trigger, but he jerks upwards as he hears the lizard mention this Dark Lord - Rashak.  His mind gets lost for a moment as he thinks he might have heard this name mentioned before.  Unfortunately, his wandering mind sends the bolt careening off the ceiling.



[sblock=OOC]

Take aim and cross fingers while firing his crossbow at the blackscale that is attacking Drekhad.
Crossbow shot (1d20+4=6) 

Knowledge(Arcana) and Knowledge (Religion) on this 'Dark Lord' Rashak
Know (Arcana) and Know (Religion) Check on Rashak (1d20+13=24, 1d20+9=10) 

[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 12, 2008)

Bregan fires an arrow over Talas' head, attempting to attack the lizardfolk. He grimaces as his arrow sails wide of the mark............ again. 


Attack on L1 (1d20+8=13)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Chevri continued to watch the fight intently.  The two lizards were proving to be formidable adversaries, but her allies were strong as well- she had to wonder which side the powers would favor...

She watched the heavy attacks of the blackscales fall.  Not really a warrior at heart, she had little hope of her own skills being a match for the massive creatures- but she could help her allies in other ways.

OOC: Casting Cure Moderate Wounds, then move directly forward (holding the charge).  If she can advance far enough to actually place the healing on Drekhad, do so- otherwise cast and move, then apply the spell next round.  Cure Moderate 2d8+5 (level)+6 (Augment)= 21; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1561195/


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 12, 2008)

25—Bregan 
24—Hedowin
21—Talas
20—Drekhad
19—Talas 
16—Chevri
4—Blackscale Adepts

Bregan fires an arrow over Talas' head, attempting to attack the lizardfolk. He grimaces as his arrow sails wide of the mark............ again.

Hedowin draws a bead on the lizardman, holds his breath and pulls the trigger, but he jerks upwards as he hears the lizard mention this Dark Lord - Rashak. His mind gets lost for a moment as he thinks he might have heard this name mentioned before. Unfortunately, his wandering mind sends the bolt careening off the ceiling. [sblock=Hedowin] Neither of your knowledges gives you any information about Rashaak.[/sblock]

Talas after standing tough and strong, steps beside Drekhad, opposite the summoned creature. Lightning once again circles his flail as he strikes at the blackscale. Strangely as his flail swings downward at the blackscales chest, Silver Flame envelops the flail as well.  The impact of his flail is devastating, and the electricity that coats it ends the blackscale’s life.

Drekhad counterattacks the lizardfolk in the side passage, but is unable to penetrate its defenses.  He uses his leadership and tactical skills on nearby Talas, "Quit trying to avoid death, and kill one of these bastards!" 

As the crushing blow lands, a little confusion in his voice is quickly replaced by confidence, "How is that for you Drekhad?"  Talas spurred on by the power of Drekhad's persona, strikes again at the lizardfolk.  His flail swings down, black energy envelops the head of the weapon.  It hits the blackscale’s shoulder, and the creature seems to slow down a bit, as if suddenly quite tired.

Chevri casts a spell and moves toward the combatants, touching Drekhad and magically closing his wounds, healing 21 points of damage.

The remaining lizardfolk steps back and then continues its assault on the crusader, its club crashing into his hip and leg with bone-jarring impact for 17 damage. 

Actions.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 12, 2008)

OOC: Did the dire badger get an attack this round?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 12, 2008)

Drekhad steps forward after his enemy and attacks.

Standard attack, full stone power. Manuever. (1d20+4=18, 1d8+4=10, 1d3=2) 

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 41/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 4/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, Mountain Hammer, White Raven Tactics
*Expended:* [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 12, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> OOC: Did the dire badger get an attack this round?



Nope.  There was no space to get at the lizardfolk on your turn, so the badger didn't attack, it did turn and look further into the room at the end of the hall, however.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 13, 2008)

*Talas 37/42 AC:  20*

Talas steps foward, next to the courageous crusader, swinging his flail upward in a feint before swinging the weapon around his head and down towards the side of the blackscales knee.  "We've got it on the run now!"

[sblock=ooc]21 to hit Damage:  10 [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 13, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 18/21*

His attempt at archery was less than inspiring.

Hedowin none-the-less moves down the hallway, moving into position next to Chevri, hugging the wall opposite the lizardman, so as not to be in range of the club that keeps knocking the snot out of the crusader.

He conjures a simple magic, taught to him since his very first day at the University, hoping that any attempt at killing the creature thru magic was more viable than thru misguided archery attempts.

He points his hand at the blackscale after finishing the preparations for the magick, and a pale blue ray bridges the gap between them in a heartbeat.  

[sblock=ooc]
Move down hallway to be next to Chevri, cast Ray of Frost on blackscale.  1 damage!!!!!  Hoo-ray!

Ranged touch (1d20+3=19, 1d3=1) 
[/sblock]


[sblock=spells]
Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Mage Armor
2nd -(3)- Glitterdust, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility

Sorcercer: 4/2
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 13, 2008)

With the lone remaining blackscale pushed into a corner, Chevri turned her attention to keeping watch for further threats.  She focused her senses on the other passage, checking to see if the badger flushed out any other lizards.

OOC: Active Listen +10/Spot attempt +9 attempt, focused on the area where the badger is poking around


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll wait until this evening for Bregan's action.  Update will be up in 12 hours either way.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 15, 2008)

Bregan takes his time to line up his shot. He ignores what is going on around him as he fires his arrow............ 

Bregan's attack (1d20+8=24, 1d6=2) 

ooc: Sorry all, RL has once again gotten into the way of my games! Hopefully things are fixed and I won't hold up anything anymore.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 15, 2008)

25—Bregan 
24—Hedowin
20—Drekhad
19—Talas 
16—Chevri
8—Wolverine
4—Blackscale Adepts


Bregan moves down the hall and fires an arrow at the blackscale, but his arrow misses, as he has to shoot over Talas’ head.

Hedowin similarly moves down the hallway, and attempts to cast a ray at the lizardfolk, also having to fire over an ally’s head.  His spell connects, and the creature hisses in pain.

Drekhad steps forward, but his attack once again fails to strike true.

Talas stands beside the crusader, swinging his flail at the lizardfolk’s knee, but misses as his flail seems to be pushed aside by some unseen force at the last second.

Chevri moves around the corner [sblock=room description] Light streams in through the high windows of this vaulted chamber, illumination a circular well bordered by a low bloodstained wall.  Rusy iron cages are set into the far wall, while the others bear bas-relief sculptures that illustrate the macabre rites that must have once taken place here.  If the images on the walls are to be believed, creatures were held within these cages and dropped into the central well.  Below, a great skeletal dragon would feast on them.[/sblock]just in time to see her summoned badger charge at a hulking, furred shape chained to the wall on the other side of the room.  (Unable to get at the lizardfolk, it went after the other target.)  The badger is unable to bite its new enemy.  

[sblock=knowledge (nature) 16] This is a dire wolverine, and thus an animal with minimal intelligence, known for its tendency to become angered and focused on destruction, but is not inherently evil.[/sblock]

The wolverine growls and a bloody froth covers its jaws as it bites and claws at its attacker.  Its jaws fail to get through the badger’s thick pelt, but both claws tear into the smaller creature, and blood sprays across the floor.
The lizardfolk again swings at Drekhad, driving its club into his side for 18 points of damage.  

Actions?  (Chevri still has a standard action left, as she only moved 30’).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 15, 2008)

Without moving at all, Bregan looses another arrow then quickly notches another.

[sblock=Redclaw]

Missed like crazy on this roll lol. Invisi Castle must hate me......
Bregan's attack (1d20+8=14, 1d6=4) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 16, 2008)

Mountain Hammer. (1d20+4=16, 1d8+4=6, 2d6=10) 

Delay slightly to go after Talas. Mountain Hammer, which will miss. Then use White Raven Tactics on Talas if the monster is still alive. If it drops before Drekhad's action, I might not be able to use stone power since I wouldn't realistically "attack" it once it's down, which would be 10 more damage. 

1d2=1

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 33/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 4/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, Crusader's Strike, White Raven Tactics
*Expended:* Mountain Hammer[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 16, 2008)

With no other targets besides the chained creature, Chevri had no desire to see unnecessary bloodshed.  She gave a soft trilling whistle, and the badger vanished.  Then Chevri turned her attention to the captive beast, trying to determine what such a non-reptilian animal might be doing here...  She wondered if it was too blood-maddened to deal with.

OOC: Dispel summoned badger, examine critter; Knowledge (nature) +13= 22; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1566174/


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 16, 2008)

*Talas 37/42*

Talas has had enough of the creature bashing his friend.  He spins his flail in tight arc, grasping for the creature's club, and gives a mighty tug.

[sblock=ooc]Too bad I didn't attack...that should succeed...Disarm nat 20(35) [/sblock]

As the blackscale reacts to his attempt to pull it's club to the ground, Talas takes advantage of the creature not paying attention and gives a sharp jerk to his flail, quickly unwinding the chain and sending the head of the weapon towards the head of the blackscale.

[sblock=WRT turn]just an attack.  That will miss only a 12 [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 17, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 18/21*

Hedowin watches the beating continue on the kalashtar and winces.  _"How much can he take_?"  He thinks to himself.

Calling upon his prepared magicks, he cups his hands together and says,"Orbis Incendia".  A small globe of fire appears in his hands.  

He removes the hand covering the top and brings the orb over his left shoulder and then hurls it toward the large reptilian.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Lesser Orb of Fire on Blackscale - Ranged touch attack - 16, which I hope hits...
1d20+3=16 
Fire orb damage (2d8=9) 

[sblock=spells]
Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Mage Armor
2nd -(3)- Glitterdust, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility

Sorcercer: 4/2
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 17, 2008)

25—Bregan 
24—Hedowin
19—Talas 
18—Drekhad
17—Talas
16—Chevri
8—Wolverine
4—Blackscale Adepts

--continuing Chevri’s action from last round, she dismisses the badger.

Bregan fires another arrow, and again misses his target.

Hedowin cups his hands and throws a ball of fire at the blackscale, burning its scales and scorching its flesh.

Drekhad delays for a moment…

While Talas steps in and wraps his flail around the lizardfolk’s greatclub, ripping it out of the creature’s hands (nat 1 on the roll, so even the two-handed weapon bonus didn’t help).

Drekhad then channels the potential energy of the mountain into his attack, but fails to connect.  He does, however, urge Talas on to new heights of glory again.

The duskblade presses his assault, but is also unable to drive his flail home.

Chevri moves a little closer to the wolverine and sees him as he is, a chained, trained killer.  Sense motive check to determine if he would be susceptible to animal empathy.

The wolverine continues to snap at the air, trying to find the badger that just disappeared.

The blackscale’s teeth flash in anger as it’s claws reach for the kalashtar.  [sblock=draconic] I need no club to deal with you.  Rashaak makes me strong.[/sblock]  One of its claws rips into Drekhad’s arm, and its teeth open a bloody gash on his head.  (6 damage and 5 damage, respectively.)

No movement, so no new map.  

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 17, 2008)

Attack. Full stone power. Automatically draws Stone Bones. (1d20+4=23, 1d8+4=5) 

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 32/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 4/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, Crusader's Strike, Stone Bones 
*Expended:* Mountain Hammer, White Raven Tactics[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 17, 2008)

*Talas 37/42*

Talas cries victoriously as he disarms the blackscale.  "Savage lizards don't use weapons!"   He swings his flail horizontally, aiming for the kidney's of the monster.  



[sblock=ooc]Attack roll 25 7 damage [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
How many hp's does Drekhad have left?  He's taken 29 in the past 2 rounds....
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]  Drekhad is using stone power to effectively ignore the first 10 points of damage each round.  His delayed damage pool means 10 hit points of damage are delayed until the end of his next turn.  He then uses stone power, taking a -5 penalty to hit and gaining 10 temporary hit points, which are lost to the delayed damage pool.  So each round he can shrug off 10 points of damage.  He doesn't do much damage to an opponent, but has major staying power.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Chevri watched the wolverine carefully, trying to determine just how bloodthirsty it was.  She had never had a particular gift for dealing with wild beasts- most of her druidic gifts were oriented towards healing.  Still, such a creature could be a valuable ally- or, at least, it could be released from its captivity.

OOC: Sense motive at +4 to determine if it can be "reasoned with".  Either way, she is likely to fall back towards the mian fight, as a Wild Empathy check takes time she can't afford to spend with a fight going on.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 19, 2008)

Bump for actions for Bregan and Hedowin.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 19, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, 18/21*

 

Somewhat pleased with himself after successfully hitting the lizard with the ball of fire, because he never was the most skilled wizard with ranged magicks in his class at school, he reloads his crossbow once again and raises it to his shoulder.

Drawing a bead on the lizard, he gently squeezes the trigger, but jerks the bow to the left at the last minute to avoid hitting Talas.  The bolt slams into the wall and skitters past the lizard.

1d20+4=11


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 21, 2008)

25—Bregan 
24—Hedowin
18—Drekhad
17—Talas
16—Chevri
8—Wolverine
4—Blackscale Adepts

Bregan delays.

Hedowin fires ineffectively at the blackscale, foiled again by his lack of practice on the university target range.

Drekhad finally hits his opponent, drawing blood and a pained hiss from the large lizardfolk.

Talas follows the crusader’s hit with one of his own, his flail audibly forcing air out of the creature’s lungs, but failing to fell it.

Chevri looks more closely at the chained wolverine, but is unable to assess its state of mind.  She takes a few steps back toward her companions.

The wolverine continues to spit and strain against the chain that binds it.

The blackscale takes a step back and drinks a potion.  Drekhad and Talas watch in frustration as its wounds heal in front of their eyes.

Actions?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 21, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, hp: 18/21*

"Dammit, dammit, dammit!"  Hedowin shouts as witnesses the awesome ability to TRIPLE POST!!!!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 21, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, hp: 18/21*

double post


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 21, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, hp: 18/21*

"Dammit, dammit, dammit!" Hedowin shouts as he continues to be more of a menace to his own companions than the lizard.

"Focus yourself, man!" He says under his breath, more to himself than anyone else.

[sblock=OOC]
Reload crossbow, shoot at the lizardman.  This one might have come close to striking the damn thing (probably a -4 penalty is required due to shooting into melee) so an AP might be called for, and then I'll be so bold as to roll damage!  (I am going to resort to stabbing at him with the bolt next round)

Crossbow attempt #3 (1d20+4=22)
action point (1d6=1) 
Crossbow attempt #3 (1d8=8) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 21, 2008)

Map switch on the above update.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Chevri looked curiously to see how her compatriots were faring- it was hard to tell from here, but at least they were all still standing.  More importantly, it didn't look like she could easily get close enough to help out much, and she didn't want to use her few remaining spells if the battle could be won in other ways.

Perhaps there might be time to deal with the wolverine after all- at the very least she wanted to keep an eye on the beast, in case it got loose.  Some food might help the creature be more friendly, she decided, and there was a source close at hand.  She shifted the grip on her spear, poking at the fallen blackscale- it wouldn't do for the creature to wake up when she was carving pieces off of it...

OOC: CdG the fallen blackscale- if not interrupted, she will draw a dagger to get some wolverine kibble next round.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2008)

"Hah! You quit after just one hit?! I'm not even winded!"

Crusader's Strike (1d20+7=22) 

Damage;Healing (1d8+2=8, 1d6+5=6)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 22, 2008)

*Talas 36/41*

"Don't you understand?  You won't win this battle."  Talas swings his flail in a flurry of feints before striking at the lizardman's head.

[sblock=ooc]25 to hit 5 damage [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 22, 2008)

Bregan tries not to fall into a pit of rage as his arrow snaps under the strain of his bow.......


Bregan's attack (1d20+8=9)


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 22, 2008)

25—Bregan 
24—Hedowin
18—Drekhad
17—Talas
16—Chevri
11—Dragon
8—Wolverine
4—Blackscale Adepts

Bregan tries again to slide an arrow through the battle and hit the lizardfolk, but once again fails to find his target.

Hedowin’s bolt is pulled just wide as he works to avoid hitting Drekhad.

Drekhad, encouraged by his previous success, steps forward, but once again his strike is pushed aside by an unseen force at the last instant.

Talas moves up beside the crusader and batters aside the lizardman’s defenses, feeling his flail strike home again.

Chevri drives her spear into the unmoving body of the downed lizardfolk, provoking a final release of breath from the creature’s lungs.

With a screech of anger, a small black dragon flies out of the well in the chamber with the wolverine and flies toward the hallway.  It breathes a stream of acid down the hall (reflex saves from Chevri, Hedowin and Bregan), then continues its flight in a shortened circle back toward the well, ending the round hovering just below its edge (it has cover).
The unlabeled square is where the dragon breathed from, and the green line is the line of acid.

The wolverine continues to snap and snarl.

The blackscale sees the acid strike the adventurers and seems to gain confidence.  It lashes out at Drekhad, a look of righteousness on its face.   One claw connects for 9 points of damage.

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2008)

Manuevers (1d5=3, 1d4=4) 

Delay to act after Talas, full stone power, mountain hammer, then white raven tactics Talas.

1d20+4=21, 1d8+4=6, 2d6=7 

Sitting on 1 temporary hit point.

1d3=3 

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 32/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 4/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Stone Bones
*Expended:* Mountain Hammer, White Raven Tactics[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 22, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 18/21*

"By the Shadow!"  Hedowin cries out in shock and pain as the acid singes his skin.

"The dragon!  Its back!" He shouts to Drekhad and Talas.

The pain of the acid makes him forget his continued failings as an archer.  

The wizard pulls a scroll out of his scrollcase and looks around for the dragon.



[sblock=OOC]

Ready Action to read his scroll of Glitterdust and use it on the dragon if it comes back within view.

Luckily, Talas' Resist Elements (Acid) should still be in effect for Hedowin, so he has Acid Resistance 10.

Reflex save (1d20+3=16) 

Spells Active:
_Resist Elements_ <50 mins remaining
_Mage Armor_ <4 hrs remaining

Spells Remaining:
Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Mage Armor
2nd -(3)- Glitterdust, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility

Sorcercer: 4/2

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 22, 2008)

*Talas 36/41*

After hearing the screech from the dragon and the sizzle of the acid as it strikes the stone behind them, Talas feels that this battle has started anew.  He strikes with his flail, hoping to crush the toes of the creature

[sblock=ooc]27 to hit. 7 damage [/sblock]

Spurred on by the kalashtar, Talas continues his assault on the creature.  "Didn't like that huh?  Let me even it out for you," he says striking at the other foot.

[sblock=WRT turn]25 to hit6 damage  [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 22, 2008)

Bregan fires an arrow as he retreats away from the acid. 

[sblock] 

reflex save, skirmish attack roll (1d20+8=14, 1d20+8=13) 

Action point for reflex save (1d6=5) [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Chevri reacted quickly to the dragon's sudden attack, stepping lightly aside from the worst of its acidic breath.  She had been waiting for the creature to reappear- just as she had predicted when it first made its escape.  Too bad the wolverine wasn't free to snack on the scaly beast, she mused.  Something else would have to be done- if they didn't stop it, it would get away again to trouble them later.  Neither the mage nor the other shifter was in position to strike easily, and the warriors still faced the other blackscale.  Finally, with a low guttural growl, she stepped forward towards the dragonette, hoping to catch it before it could flee again.  




OOC: Reflex save (1d20+6= 20); roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1574133/ ; then she will rush to the edge of the well to attack- 30 feet of move ought to be just enough.  Hopefully the edge of the pit is close enough for her to reach the dragon with a melee attack  (shortspear).  If it is feasible to charge, she will do so, heedless of the danger of falling into the pit.  Base attack stats with spear are +2 to hit, 1d6-1 damage; she will use an action point on the attack if the base die roll is 12+


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 22, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, hp: 18/21*

Hedowin watches with concern as the druidess disappears from sight around the corner.

"Careful!"  He calls out after her.  

He remembers vividly from his battlefield tactics courses that waging a two fronted war always ends badly.

To the two combatants in front of him he says,"She has gone around the bend to take on the dragon singlehandedly, time to press our attack on this damn lizard so that we can join her."


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 22, 2008)

25—Bregan 
24—Hedowin
18—Drekhad
17—Talas
16—Drekhad
--Talas
—Chevri
11—Dragon
8—Wolverine
4—Blackscale Adepts

Bregan avoids the worst of the acid, but the burning still spoils his aim with yet another arrow.  (Take 6 acid damage).

Hedowin dodges away from the worst of the acid as well, and Talas’ spell protects him from the rest of it.  He pulls a scroll from his backpack and holds it prominently in front of him, ready to finish the spell.

Drekhad delays.

After hearing the screech from the dragon and the sizzle of the acid as it strikes the stone behind them, Talas feels that this battle has started anew. He strikes with his flail, hoping to crush the toes of the creature.  His flail connects once again, and the lizardfolks hisses in pain and frustration.

Drekhad steps in during the second of distraction and swings at the blackscale, channeling the might of the very rock to no avail.  He then shouts out to Talas, pointing out the creature’s distraction.

Spurred on by the kalashtar, Talas continues his assault on the creature. "Didn't like that huh? Let me even it out for you," he says striking at the other foot.  Again his flail batters the beleaguered enemy.

Chevri throws caution to the wind and moves across the room to the well, stabbing at the hovering dragon.  Even with the high ground, her spear is unable to pierce the tough black scales (rolled a 4).

The dragon retreats down the well, screaming something in a strange tongue [sblock=draconic] Close it!  I’m through![/sblock] as it descends.  Immediately behind it, the open doorway slams into place, sealing the well just like the first one.

The wolverine growls a challenge at Chevri.

The blackscale, bleeding profusely, shouts in [sblock=draconic] I come to you, Rashaak.  [/sblock] and lunges once more at Drekhad.  Its desperation give added strength to its attacks, and one claw tears through the crusader’s armor for 8 points of damage even as its jaws close on his sword hand for another 7.

Actions?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 23, 2008)

With the dragon gone, Chevri moved back towards the doorway, away from the snarling wolverine.  "That cursed beast got away again- it has another bolthole at the bottom of this well, just like the one outside."  Back in the doorway, she leaned her spear against the wall and drew one of her knives, planning on carving some lizard-steak to make a peace offering to the wolverine.  

OOC: Move action back to where she started, then commence to carve a few chunks off the dead blackscale- that may take a round or two, as she wants a couple of pieces.  Though with a Wolverine, perhaps a beer and some cigars might be a better offering...


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 23, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Though with a Wolverine, perhaps a beer and some cigars might be a better offering...



Watch it, bub.  No cross-genre references allowed.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 23, 2008)

Full stone power. 1 point of damage would have been absorbed by the temporary hit point left over from the last attack. Damage taken would come out to 4.

Stone Bones, full stone power. (1d20+4=9, 1d8+4=5) 

1d2=2 

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 28/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 4/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike
*Expended:* Mountain Hammer, Stone Bones, White Raven Tactics[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 23, 2008)

*Talas 37/42*

Talas swings his flail in a wide arc aiming for the creatures head.  Hearing the shifter's battle cry, Talas cries, "Keep that chicken in dragon's scales occupied! We'll get it."

[sblock=ooc]Hmmm....lost my post.  only an 18 to hit.  I am not rolling damage. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 23, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, hp: 18/21*

Hedowin draws another bolt from the quiver at his hip.  Ebony bobs up and down while cawing,"Miss again?  Miss again?"

Without looking at the raven he says,"You're not helping the situation."

A concerned look then appears on the mage's face.

He cocks his head to the side and looks at Ebony,"Ebony, go check on the female outside - see if she is ok."

The bird nods its head in understanding and swoops off of the mage's shoulder and disappears down the hallway towards the entrance.

Hedowin raises the crossbow once more to his shoulder and fires.



[sblock=OOC]
Send Ebony to check on the bard/crusader outside and report back.  Reload crossbow and fire helplessly at the blackscale.

crossbow #4 (1d20+4=9) 


Spells Active:
_Resist Elements_ <50 mins remaining
_Mage Armor_ <4 hrs remaining

Spells Remaining:
Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Mage Armor
2nd -(3)- Glitterdust, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility

Sorcercer: 4/2

[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 24, 2008)

Bregan moves to Hedowin's side, firing yet another arrow at the lizardfolk. (L2)

[sblock]
Move to H-16 and fire at L2
Bregan's attack (1d20+8=24, 3d6=6) 

Sorry, about goofing up like that. I think the first roll of dmg was a 3, but I'm not sure. Sorry.

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 24, 2008)

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]"W" on the map is the chained wolverine.  The dragon disappeared down the well in the middle of the room.  [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 24, 2008)

[sblock=S@s] Ty, I'm partially stupid sometimes. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 24, 2008)

[sblock=OnlytheStrong]
The optimist would say that sometimes you are partially smart.    

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 24, 2008)

25—Bregan 
24—Hedowin
16—Drekhad
--Talas
—Chevri
11—Dragon
8—Wolverine
4—Blackscale Adepts

Bregan moves to Hedowin’s side and fires another arrow at the lizardfolk.  Once again, a seemingly well-placed arrow is pulled just wide by Bregan’s need to avoid his allies.

Hedowin sends his familiar out to check on Alexa then takes another shot himself.  The bolt proves as ineffective as Bregan’s arrow.

Drekhad swings again, using the power of the rock to control his bleeding.  Once more his strike is wide of the mark, and the lizardman chuckles at his inability to hurt it.

Talas swings his flail in a wide arc aiming for the creatures head, but is unable to connect. 

Chevri moves back to the fallen blackscale and begins to cut a few steaks from its corpse.

The wolverine growls at the shifter druid, but seems intrigued by the flesh she is cutting.

The blackscale once again attacks the crusader, but its claws and teeth fail to find his flesh this time.

Actions?

OOC: Wow, a totally ineffective round.  That just feels wrong.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 24, 2008)

Bregan stands his ground and nearly laughs as he sees yet another arrow fly wide of the mark.


ooc: Just now realized I forgot to add the +1 from point blank shot 

Bregan's attack (1d20+9=21)


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 24, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> OOC: Wow, a totally ineffective round.  That just feels wrong.




OOC: That's a net positive for me.

Crusader's Strike (1d20+7=20)

Action Point (1d6=3)

Damage;Healing (1d8+2=7, 1d6+5=8)

Automatically draw Battle Leader's Charge at the end of the attack.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 24, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas swings his flail at the blackscale's shoulder hoping to dislocate it.

[sblock=ooc]27 to hit http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1576490/ [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Chevri continued to carve rough chunks off of the dead blackscale, pausing occasionally to give a worried glance towards the well, and the wolverine.  If the dragon returned, or if the wolverine got loose, she wanted at least a bit of warning.  "Maybe you ought to tell the other lizard that I'm chopping his friend up to feed to their pet," she called out- loud enough for the surviving blackscale to hear, though she had no idea whether it understood Common.

OOC: continuing to work on the butchering process- she wants several chunks before she starts dealing with the wolverine.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 28, 2008)

25—Bregan 
24—Hedowin
16—Drekhad
--Talas
—Chevri
11—Dragon
8—Wolverine
4—Blackscale Adepts

Bregan stands his ground and nearly laughs as he sees yet another arrow fly wide of the mark.

Hedowin delays

Drekhad’s blade seems destined for another missed attack, but at the last second he manages to twist it past the blackscale’s defenses and drive it into the creature’s side.  

Following up on the crusader’s success, Talas swings his flail at the blackscale’s shoulder, striking with significant force.  With a final hiss of outrage, the lizardfolk slides to the floor, defeated.

Chevri continues to carve up the first blackscales body, producing four roughly-cut steaks.

The wolverine seems to calm a little as the sounds of battle cease.

Actions?

No change in the map, other than the blackscale being down.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 28, 2008)

1d5=3, 1d4=4 

Swift action to switch stances, double move to outside of the room. When Drekhad gets around the corner and sees the damage done to the corpse of one of enemy after it fell he's going to be more than a little confused. "He was dead already, or at least too weak to deserve this kind of mutilation. What in the fourty-nine hells happened here?"

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 36/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 3/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Mountain Hammer, White Raven Tactics
*Expended:*[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 28, 2008)

*Talas*

As the lizardman's body slumps to the ground, Talas looks at the still inspired and overly boisterous Drekhad.  Talas sighs and looks at the well from his vantage point nearby.  "Stupid cowardly dragons, always getting their shots in and running away," he mumbles.  Looking at the dead body of the blackscales, he remembers what they did outside and says, "We'll show them, Drekhad, give me a hand.  We'll throw this body down the well, so the damn dragon can't burst out of here again while Chevri doing whatever she's doing."   Talas waves a hand dismissively at the shifter female.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 28, 2008)

Bregan moves to Chevri's side, "Feeding the creature?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 28, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, hp: 18/21*

"We need to make sure we're ready for when that damn dragon pops up again -- it needs its come-uppance."  Hedowin says as he begins a familiar incantation.

A few short syllables later and Hedowin's eyes begin to glow with a soft blue light.  He begins to look over both of the lizard-clergymen, examining their gear for any telltale signs of arcana at work.  Afterwards, he glances around both of the rooms (pit room and room where Lizardman #2 perished) looking for any signs of magical auras.

[sblock=OOC]Cast Detect Magic (from Sorcerer side) and scan the lizardmen adepts as well as the pit room and room where the last lizard died.  Once complete, he draws his dagger and cuts the lizards throat to make sure it does not rise again.

Spells Active:
_Resist Elements _ <50 mins remaining
_Mage Armor_ <4 hrs remaining

Spells Remaining:
Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Mage Armor
2nd -(3)- Glitterdust, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility

Sorcercer: 3/2
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 28, 2008)

[sblock=Zurai] About four minutes after the rest of the party entered the temple, and a little less than a minute of hearing the sounds of battle from inside the building, Alexa sees Hedowin's familiar, Ebony, fly out of the entrance.  The bird flies a quick circle or two around Alexa's head and then wing its way back into the temple.  Roll initiative and we can work you into the current combat.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Apr 28, 2008)

[sblock=Redclaw]Initiative (1d20+2=20)
Maneuvers (1d5=2, 1d4=4) = Vanguard Strike and Douse the Flames

Taking the familiar's behavior as a summons, Alexa will hurry into the temple, following the sounds of battle.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 28, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Bregan moves to Chevri's side, "Feeding the creature?"




Chevri waved vaguely in the direction of the massive chained wolverine.  "I don't know if this fellow was due to become a sacrifice, or if they were sacrificing things to him- but he doesn't belong here any more than we do, and he shouldn't be left chained up.  I'm hoping I can convince him we're friendly, at least long enough to slip his chains and return him to the forest.  If nothing else, we'll deprive them of a fearsome ally."  With the lizard steaks in hand, she made her way slowly forward, past the rim of the pit.  "Somebody may want to keep an eye out for that dragon," she said, echoing the concerns of some of the others.

Then she became to hum, softly, in what she hoped was a calming fashion, focusing her attention on the wolverine.  She lofted the first chunk of meat softly underhand, making sure to keep herself out of the chained creature's reach.

OOC: Wild empathy +9- hopefully the food will help, and she'll spend an AP if the unmodified roll is 10+


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 29, 2008)

Unless anyone objects, Chevri's minute-long empathy check will take us out of combat rounds.  Alexa comes around the corner, following Ebony, and Hedowin casts his spell even as the druid begins attempting to calm the wolverine.

Hedowin's spell reveals a potion vial on the body that Chevri has carved up, and a magical ring on the corpse of the other blackscale.  The wolverine and the rest of the room fail to register any magical auras.

Meanwhile Talas and Drekhad manage to heft one of the corpses and deposit it down the well on top of the secret door.

After a minute, Chevri's gifts and gestures have calmed the creature, and her wordlessly conveyed assurance of the deaths of its tormenters have convinced the creature that she can be trusted (rolled 13, +5 on the action point, +9 W.E. for a total of 27 brings the unfriendly wolverine all the way to friendly.)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 29, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas watches with newfound respect as Chevri befriends the wolverine.  "You are talented," he says with a look of admiration.  _She is good with animals like Cholas was good with people.  _

As he watches Hedowin cast his spell then remove the objects from the lizardmen, Talas comes over to inspect what he found.  "What school of magic do you detect on them?  It might give a clue to their function."

As Alexa reenters, he smiles at the petite woman.  "Anything of importance happen out there?  You missed a good fight, even if Drekhad took a beating.  As always he is still standing though."

Talas looks over the remainder of the bodies for any mundane wealth they might have carried, coin or gems.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Chevri kept most of her attention focused on the wolverine, trying to stay alert to any behavioral cues it might give off.  When she spoke, her voice was even softer than usual..  "I think we might try to let this fellow loose, back into the forest.  While he seems calm enough now, I don't think I'd trust my ability to control him if there were any combat or distractions."  She risked one quick look back at the others.  "Do we want to continue exploring this building, or did you find anything we need to worry about?  If we're going to keep searching, we ought to back out of here quietly for now- with a meal in him, I think he will be able to wait a bit, but we shouldn't all keep moving around in here any more than necessary."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 30, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 18/21*

Hedowin zeroes in on the two items radiating magic, studying their aura for clues as to school of magic, as well as relative aura strength.  Only after completing this, does he dismiss his magical sight.

Ebony flies down the corridor squawking,"I bring.  I bring."  Hedowin looks up and sees the female.  

"You didn't see or hear anything trying to escape from the well while you were outside, did you?" He asks.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 30, 2008)

*Talas 37/42 hp*

"Even if it would make a fearsome ally in the battles ahead, I doubt you would let it engage in combat against the dragon and blackscales."   Talas looks to the well and thinks aloud..."If we encounter another well, it would be wise to circle around it.  I could then create an illusionary sound.  Hopefully that would draw the dragon out and we could all be ready to strike at it in force."

He then speaks again to Chevri, "I think we fare alright for now.  Drekhad and I are hurt, but we can be healed from the wand that Alexa still carries.  We should continue on."


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 30, 2008)

[sblock=Hedowin] Spellcraft checks 13+13=26 and 6+13=19.  The ring radiates moderate evocation, and the potion radiates faint conjuration.[/sblock]

[sblock=Alexa] You saw nothing during your time outside.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 30, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 18/21*

Turning to Talas, and anyone else who showed interest in his work,"The potion would appear to be another healing elixir, whereas the ring has piqued my interest -- it appears to be closely allied with the school of evocation."

"Once we get some time when we are not watching over our shoulder for a black dragon, I will learn more of the secrets of this ring."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 30, 2008)

"Release the um... big dog thing. And next time try not to carve up some sentients corpse that died in honorable combat. I'm sure this beast can hunt for itself if it needs to claim a meal. It doesn't look particularly ill from _my_ position."

If the wolverine does attack someone Drekhad will drop his axe and charge into unarmed combat with it happily in an effort to subdue it...


----------



## Zurai (Apr 30, 2008)

Alexa shakes her head as her friends ask for a report from her guard post. "There wasn't anything to see out there except all the Flame-damned bugs intent on making me their next meal. The only creature I saw out of place was Ebony."

She looks around the chamber and asks, "So what's the situation in here? Looks like you found yourselves a few disagreeable lizardmen. Did the dragon show back up? I don't see its corpse."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 1, 2008)

OOC: Trying to get a look at just how the wolverine is chained up.  Does it look like something with a lock, or will the chain or collar actually need to be broken?  Also, does the wolverine actually look hurt?


----------



## Redclaw (May 1, 2008)

The chain is pretty solid, and is well attached to the wolverine.  It looks like the chain would need to be broken for the animal to be freed.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 1, 2008)

*Talas*

"The dragon showed up again, breathed some acid and then ran away once again.  Coward."  Talas looks over the wound where the blackscale had bit him, it wasn't too bad, but as bad as their breath smelled, it woudn't surprise him if it got infected.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 2, 2008)

Chevri looked over the chain and the wolverine for another few moments, then moved back towards the hall where they had entered from, scanning the room as she did.  Once she was back to the corner, she spoke.  "I think we may have to let him enjoy the rest of his meal for now- we'll need to work to get that chain free, and I don't know what we have for tools.  Is anyone else hurt, now that we have a moment to tend things before we go off exploring again?"  Even as she spoke, she produced the slim wand she had used earlier, and touched it lightly to her own arm, removing the blistered trace from the acidic dragon's breath.

OOC Bundle o' questions: 
1. Does the wolverine look hurt?
2. Was there anything obviously notable in that room beside the wolverine, or any way out of that room besides the pit?
3. Anybody else need a hit with the CLW stick?  She'll use one charge on herself, for 5 HP healed of the 6 taken from the breath weapon.  Roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1584356/


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 2, 2008)

OOC:  Talas is down five.


----------



## Redclaw (May 2, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> OOC Bundle o' questions:
> 1. Does the wolverine look hurt?
> 2. Was there anything obviously notable in that room beside the wolverine, or any way out of that room besides the pit?




1.  It looks a bit hungry, and there are signs of long-term "training" techniques, but nothing fresh or particularly nasty.
2. There are a few cages against the western wall, but that's it.  There are no other exits.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 3, 2008)

"So, was there anything useful in the room where that other shaman fell?  Like maybe a hammer and chisel for this chain....  If not let us see what else we can find here before that dragon finds yet another hole to pop out of."  Chevri looked the others over one last time, to see who was hurt.  



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> OOC:  Talas is down five.




OOC: And thus Talas gets hit with the CLW stick, healing 5; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1585436/ ; Anybody else, or shall we go explore the rest of the temple?  Also, we did dump the whole lizard carcass and the remnants of the other down into the pit to seal that trap door up for a while, right?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 3, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas thanks Chevri for the healing from the wand.  "I agree we should take a few minutes to better inspect this area of the temple, if anything, we might find clues that lead us to the artifacts that we seek."


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2008)

"I really hope that dragon whelp isn't all that's to this place."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 4, 2008)

"Why?  Are you hoping to fight his parents too?"


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2008)

"Well... yeah. Supposing they're evil tyrants hell-bent on destroying the world, or something along those lines. Wouldn't you?"


----------



## Zurai (May 5, 2008)

Alexa pales at Drekhad's enthusiasm. "Let's not borrow trouble. One dragon at a time, please."

She begins to poke around the chamber, looking at everything with a fresh eye for what her companions may have missed.

[sblock=OOC]Taking 10 on searching the chamber, which is essentially just a 10 search. She will look pretty much everywhere in the chamber, though, unless the rest of the party starts to leave or she finds something.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 5, 2008)

*Talas*

"Drekhad seems too tough to admit it, but he took a bePating from those blackscales.  If The Flame permits it,"  Talas' voice cracks at speaking of the eternal flame that had such significance in his family.  "I believe it would be a good idea if his wounds were scars instead of organs that suffer from internal bleeding.  Perhaps he could be healed as much as possible."Talas reaches into his belt pouch and withdraws his hand suddenly as if burned but then returns his hand before giving a subtle squeeze to whatever he seems to be gripping within.
Talas helps search the room where they had fought the lizardman, taking his time if nobody objects.

[sblock=ooc]I think Drekhad needs some healing.  I then search the room where we fought the blackscale.  Take 20, total 22[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 5, 2008)

Talas finds little beyond a four beds and the accompanying clutter.  These blackscales are clearly a bit more civilized than those living out in the huts you explored earlier.  He finds no body parts, etc.

Alexa finds little of interest in the main room.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 5, 2008)

"I have no problem with some healing. Chevri lent me a pretty helpful spell during that last encounter."

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 36/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 3/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:*
*Expended:*[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 5, 2008)

As the others searched, Chevri took a few moments to drag some of the beds and similar things over to the well, dumping them on top of the bodies to make that exit less usable.  She paused just long enough to call upon the power of nature for a spell of healing for Drekhad.  "We ought to explore the rest of this place.  Who knows how long it will be before our meddling is discovered?"

OOC: Use one of her remaining Cure Light Wounds for Drekhad; 1d8+7= 14; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1587800/


----------



## Creamsteak (May 5, 2008)

"You are absolutely right! Let's hurry!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 6, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas nods in agreement with the excitable Drekhad.  "I agree we should get moving, let us continue our exploration of this place from where we initially entered."

[sblock=ooc]Talas returns to the large pillared room at the entrance to the temple, once there he starts moving into the temples interior.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 6, 2008)

You return to the main hall, where you once again see the columns supporting the roof, and the bas-relief of the skeletal dragon fighting a hord of demons.  The only other exit from the hall is a passage at the other end, heading to the east.  It appears to be a mirror image of the passage you just came from.

After the shouts and ringing of metal during your recent battle, the temple is earily quiet.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 6, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas walks toward the bas-relief and looks down the hallway heading east.  Once he is satisfied that no blackscales are waiting with readied clubs, he examines the bas-relief in more detail, examining the demons and the skeletal dragon.

[sblock]Try to identify the type of dragon by skeletal references and the type of demons as well(as well as any random knowledge that I may know so I can spout it off).  Knowledge Arcana 17; Planes:  20 [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 6, 2008)

Chevri followed along, her senses focused in an attempt to keep the group from any unpleasant surprises.  She gave one long, wary glance back towards the doorway where they had entered- and which was also, so far, their only way out.  

She spoke quietly to Hedowin.  "Perhaps your friendly bird might keep a watch on that door, to make sure nothing comes sneaking in behind us while we search..."

OOC: Switching weapons to spear and shield, since her sling has been hideously ineffective.  If we can spare a minute, she will switch her Beast Spirit stat bonus from DEX to STR (thus an STR of 10- wish I'd remembered to do that earlier).  If we don't have time now, she'll do it at the first available opportunity.  Taking 10 for Spot 19/Listen 20.


----------



## Redclaw (May 6, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Talas walks toward the bas-relief and looks down the hallway heading east.  Once he is satisfied that no blackscales are waiting with readied clubs, he examines the bas-relief in more detail, examining the demons and the skeletal dragon.



Roll a search check, please.

Chevri neither sees nor hears anything suspicious near or through the main doorway.  The jungle sounds are still sounding outside the temple, and the morning sun is still lighting up the portico outside.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 6, 2008)

OOC:  Search:  10 I'm glad I'm not a skill monkey, those bad rolls could get frustrating.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 7, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, hp: 18/21*

Hedowin looks at Ebony for a moment then turns to Chevri,"I'm hesitant to have Ebony away from me for too long... Although he thinks he is quite the heroic raven, in reality, he is not as hale as I would hope him to be.  He wouldn't stand a chance again that whelp if it came up behind us."

"Hopefully there aren't any secret panels or doors behind us that more of those lizards can crawl out of..."

He looks and notices Talas studying the bas reliefs that he had been before the lizard-clergy showed up. 

Walking over to the warrior,"My thanks for the abjuration you put on me earlier -- the sting of that wyrmling's acid didn't even bother me one bit."

Putting his hand on the column, he pauses.

"Unfortunately, I was not able to make any connection with this." He says while gesturing to the images of the skeletal dragon.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 8, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas nods to the mage.  "You're welcome, having you alive benefits all of us.  Not that not keeping everyone else alive doesn't."   Talas keep his eye of the dragon and demons before looking further down the hallway.  "I don't know of it's significance either."  Talas walks to Bregan, "wanna have a look down there, see what we are getting into?"


----------



## Zurai (May 10, 2008)

"Well, if you _men_ are too scared to go further, I guess I'll just have to lead the way..." And with a shake of her head, Alexa walks cautiously down the unexplored hallway.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 10, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas quickly walks alongside the petite woman, making sure she is not the target to any danger she encounters.


----------



## Redclaw (May 10, 2008)

Assuming everyone else follows along...

Talas and Alexa lead the way down the hallway, which eventually opens into a large room.  A massive altar dominates the far wall, a mural behind it stretching all the way to the chamber's vaulted ceiling.  THe mural depicts a massive black dragon perched atop an active volcano, the glow of the molten lava reflected in the red of the beast's eyes.  The bodies of demons litter the base of the volcano, while other fiendish creatures can be seen trapped within it.  

A low circular wall surrounds a well in the center of the room.  

Even as you take all of this in, a dark shape suddenly looms before you, a massive club in its scaly hands.  This blackscale wears robes, but its bulk suggests armor beneath the cloth.  From across the chamber, a second lizardfolk lurches toward you.

Initiative, please.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 10, 2008)

Init, Cards (1d20=20, 1d5=5, 1d4=2) 

Drekhad will step forward, initiating white raven tactics on anyone that acts before him this round (targetting whoever had the highest initiative first probably), and use his crusader's strike to try and bolster (heal) an ally.

Hit, Damage, Healing. (1d20=11, 1d8+2=10, 1d6+5=9) 

(I'm not sure who has the most damage taken right now, but that would be the target if it had hit.)

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 48/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 3/7 - *PP* 3/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* Yes
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, White Raven Tactics
*Expended:*[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 10, 2008)

OOC: Initiative 1d20+6= 20; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1592601/

Chevri will go total defense this round, focusing her attention on acting as rear guard.


----------



## Zurai (May 11, 2008)

Alexa wastes no time upon seeing the looming bulk of the lizardman before her, pressing the attack immediately with glinting blade.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative and Granted Maneuvers (1d20+2=21, 1d5=4, 1d4=1) 21 Init, Stone Bones and Crusader's Strike.

L1 has her Dodge.

Swift action to Inspire Courage +1.

Standard action to attack L1 using Stone Bones Attack roll (Stone Bones) (1d20+8=14); that's high but not high enough for me, so I'll go ahead and use an AP. Action Point (1d6=3) 14+3 = 17 total attack roll. If that hits, Damage roll (Stone Bones) (1d4+2=3) minimum damage but DR 5/adamantine for the return strike(s).

Maneuver at the end of her round: Granted Maneuver (1d3=1) Vanguard Strike[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs L1
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 4/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE; +1 BONUS
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 3/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 3/3
*Wand of cure light wounds:* 46 charges
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* none

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, Vanguard Strike
*Expended:* Stone Bones

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 3/3
*2nd level*: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 11, 2008)

*Talas 42/42 hp  AC 25*

Init:  16

Talas grits through his teeth, "Another well?  Somebody get over there and wait for that damned dragon to show it's ugly head.  I got this guy."

Talas swings his flail above his head in a quick defensive manuver before whispering an arcane word under his breath.  The head of his flail trails sparks and sets his and Alexa's hair dancing before striking an unarmored spot under the blackscales heavy robe.



[sblock=ooc]5' step to J5 or further if needed.  Quickcast true strike(no AoO) and channel a shocking grasp w/combat expertise of course
Attack 34, damage 23 

Spells remaining for day:  4/1/0[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 12, 2008)

"This place is just crawlilng with these damn lizardmen." Hedowin says to no one in particular -- his patient nature starting to give way.

He lowers his voice slightly,"Ebony, keep an eye out behind us for any unfriendlies -- of the black and scaly kind."

The raven squawks loudly and bobs his head in understanding.  "Me watch.  Me watch."

Hedowin moves forward, stepping in front of Bregan and intones a few words of an unknown tongue that get lost in the melee.  A flaming ball comes into being just feet from the newly revived lizardman, and Hedowin mentally sends it rolling directly into it.

[sblock=OOC]

Move to H4, cast Flaming Sphere, bringing it into being either in L6 and rolling it into lizardman #1 (L1) or bringing it into being in the the corner of K6.  2d6 of fire damage, reflex DC15 negates.

Initiative (1d20+1=7) 

Spells Active:
_Resist Elements _ <50 mins remaining
_Mage Armor_ <4 hrs remaining

Spells Remaining:
Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Mage Armor
2nd -(3)- Glitterdust, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility

Sorcercer: 3/2

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 12, 2008)

21—Alexa  <-- starting here
20—Chevri
--Drekhad  <-- ending here
19--Alexa (again)
16—Talas
12—Blackscales 
7—Hedowin

Alexa begins to sing and strikes with the swiftness of a viper, but the speed proves ineffective, and her attack is fruitless (17 misses the flat-footed blackscale).

Chevri  spins into a defensive stance, ensuring nothing comes to attack the party’s rear.

Drekhad steps forward and swings awkwardly at the blackscale, failing to connect.  He then exhorts Alexa on to attack again.  His new position allows him to see an open archway in the wall opposite the altar.


----------



## Zurai (May 12, 2008)

Spurred on by Drekhad's exhortations, Alexa spins and darts, her blade flashing at the large lizardman again and again in an attempt to divert some of its attention away from her companions so that their strikes might land more easily.
[sblock=OOC]Swift action to activate the _badge of valor_, improving her Inspire Courage to +2.

Standard action to initiate Vanguard Strike on L1. Attack roll (Vanguard Strike) (1d20+9=24)

I hope to the Flame that hits. Damage roll (Vanguard Strike) (1d4+2=6) and +4 to hit L1 for everyone else until her next turn.

Maneuver (1d2=1) = Leading the Attack[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs L1
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 4/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE; +2 BONUS
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 3/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Wand of cure light wounds:* 46 charges
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* none

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack
*Expended:* Stone Bones, Vanguard Strike

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 3/3
*2nd level*: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 13, 2008)

21—Alexa  
20—Chevri
--Drekhad
19--Alexa <--Starting Here
16—Talas
12—Blackscales  <--Ending Here
7—Hedowin

Alexa darts in and stabs at the lizardfolk again.  This time her attack expertly evades its defenses, and her blade comes back covered in blood.

Talas, seeing Alexa’s success, grits through his teeth, "Another well?  Somebody get over there and wait for that damned dragon to show it's ugly head.  I got this guy."  His flail strikes an unguarded area under the creature’s heavy robe, and his arcane electricity shoots through its body.

Gravely wounded, the creature steps back and drinks a potion that it retrieves from its robe.  The charred scales recover some of their healthy sheen.

The other blackscale moves in and speaks a word of power, attempting to force its will upon Talas (will save, please).

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 13, 2008)

Manuever (1d3=3) 

Drekhad takes a 5 ft. step to K5, initiates stone bones, and then uses his psionic focus with a swift action and 3 power points to restore White Raven Tactics.

Stone Bones (1d20+7=25, 1d8+2=4) 

Gains DR 5/Adamantine for the round most likely.

Manuever (1d2=2) Mountain Hammer

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 48/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 3/7 - *PP* 0/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* No
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* White Raven Tactics
*Expended:* Crusader's Strike, Stone Bones[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 13, 2008)

Map added to previous post (sorry about that).  Drekhad will 5' step to K6 instead of K5, if that works for you, Creamsteak.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 13, 2008)

*Talas 42/42 hp*

Will save 14 AP:  2 total will save 16 

[sblock=If Talas gets another turn]Talas turns to the blackscale that tried healing himself and steps closer, swinging his flail in a wide arc towards the creatures midsection.  


5' step to L6.  Channel touch of fatigue.  Fort DC 12 or fatigued.  25 to hit Flail Damage:  8 
Spells remaining for day: 3/1/0[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 13, 2008)

*double post*

double post


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 13, 2008)

Chevri risked one quick look back over her shoulder, but other than that she stayed focused on the hallway behind them.  "Go on, take a shot- every arrow might count," she hissed to the other shifter beside her in the hall.


----------



## Zurai (May 14, 2008)

Alexa follows on the heels of the retreating lizardman, keeping up a continual barrage of attacks with her hooked knife.[sblock=OOC]Alexa will 5' step to J6 if she can 5' step around the corner, otherwise she'll tumble I5->J5->J6. Tumble check (1d20 6=12) She'll Action Point that: Action Point (1d6=6) for a success. I won't actually mark that AP unless you tell me I did need to tumble.

Once she gets to J6, swift action to cast _inspirational boost_ to up her Inspire Courage to +3 but end the effect; it will linger for 5 more rounds.

No one's hurt, so Alexa will Lead The Attack against L1. Attack and Damage rolls (Leading the Attack) (1d20 10=15, 1d4 3=5) That'll miss.

Her new Maneuver is automatically Douse the Flames (bleh).[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs L1
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 4/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE (5 rounds); +3 BONUS
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 3/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Wand of cure light wounds:* 46 charges
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* none

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, Douse the Flames
*Expended:* Stone Bones, Vanguard Strike,  Leading the Attack

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 15, 2008)

20—Chevri
--Drekhad
19—Alexa 
16—Talas
12—Blackscales <-- ending here
7—Hedowin <-- starting here

Hedowin steps forward and casts a spell.  A ball of fire appears and rolls onto the foot of the wounded lizardfolk, but the creature manages to deftly avoid its flames.

Chevri continues to watch the party’s back, and unsuccessfully tries to prod Bregan into action.

Drekhad steps forward and hits the retreating lizardfolk, drawing strength from his own attack.

Alexa steps forward next to Drekhad, but her attack is ineffective this time.

Talas effectively fights off the compulsion, then presses the attack against the wounded blackscale.  His flail strikes home, and the creature’s club seems to grow heavier in its hands.

Despite its wounds, the blackscale swings its club at Talas and connects, dealing 14 damage.  It then takes another step backwards.  The other blackscale steps behind Talas and attacks him.  Despite the duskblade’s distraction, the creature is unable to hit.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 15, 2008)

Drekhad will delay to strike after Talas and Alexa, moving his initiative to 15.

If L1 is still alive, Drekhad move to J7 and will strike with full force against L1 with Mountain Hammer. Otherwise he stays put and strikes L2 instead.

Mountain Hammer (1d20 10=27, 1d8 5=9, 2d6=7)

Drekhad then initiates White Raven Tactics on Talas again, giving him an opportunity. "Give it everything you have!"


----------



## Zurai (May 15, 2008)

Alexa keeps up the pressure on the wounded lizardman, reciting a prayer to the Flame in time with her bladework.
[sblock=OOC]Assuming L1 is still alive:

5' step to J7. Attack L1 with Crusader's Strike. If that happens to kill L1, switch Dodge to L2.

If L1 is dead:

Switch Dodge to L2. 5' step to K5 and attack L2 with Crusader's Strike instead.

Attack roll (Crusader's Strike) (1d20+10=18)
Invisible Castle hates me.
Action Point... Action Point (1d6=4)
Total attack roll: 22

Damage and Healing rolls (Crusader's Strike) (1d4+3=7, 1d6+3=4); the healing goes to Talas.

Either way, new maneuvers: New Maneuvers (1d5=1, 1d4=4), Crusader's Strike and Douse the Flames. Those look familiar for some reason...[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs L1 (or L2 if L1 was dead by the end of her turn)
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 3/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE (4 rounds); +3 BONUS
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 3/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Wand of cure light wounds:* 46 charges
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* none

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Crusader's Strike, Douse the Flames
*Expended:* none

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 15, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, hp: 18/21*

Hedowin strides forward slightly and sends the flaming sphere at the wounded lizardman once again.

[sblock=OOC] Move Flamingsphere into L1 again.  5' step to I4 [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 15, 2008)

*Talas 28/42 hp  AC:  20  50% miss chance*

Talas steps beside the blackscale once more, swinging his flail at the creature's kneecap, at the same time, his position seems to shift slightly.

[sblock=ooc]5' step to m7.  swift action to activate displacement armor.  25 to hit, 8 damage [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 16, 2008)

20—Chevri
--Drekhad (delay)
19—Alexa 
16—Talas (moved by WRT)
15—Drekhad  <--Ending here
14—Talas 
12—Blackscales 
7—Hedowin  <-- starting here

Hedowin guides the ball of fire again, bringing it toward the black-scaled leg once more.  This time the creature is unable to avoid it, hissing in pain as the flames char its flesh.  [sblock=S@squ@tch] dealt 4 points of damage[/sblock]

Chevri continues to handle rear-guard duties.

Drekhad delays

Alexa lashes out with her dagger again, changing its direction at the last second to sneak past the blackscale’s defending club and catching the creature in an awkward moment as it shifts its weight.  Her blade punches its way into the creature’s thigh muscle, eliciting a flood of dark blood.  Talas receives 4 points of healing  from a release of magical energy that accompanies the attack.

Talas steps forward once more, although he suddenly becomes hard to truly focus on, and connects once again with his flail, battering the blackscale with a vicious clout to the kidney.  The creature grunts in surprise, and then collapses to the cold stone floor.

Drekhad turns to face the other threat,  and unleashes a devastating attack, cleaving into the blackscale’s body with the force of an avalanche.  The creature sags a little under the force of the attack.

Talas is up again.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 16, 2008)

*Talas 32/42 hp*

Talas moves quicky to his final foe.  He swings his flail towards the blackscale, as the head of his flail seems to suck in the light, pulsing with dark energy.

[sblock=ooc]5' step to N6. Channel touch of fatigue. 16 to hit, 15 damage If it hits, DC:  12 fort save or be fatigued.

spells remaining 2/1/0[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 17, 2008)

20—Chevri
19—Alexa 
15—Drekhad
14—Talas <--Starting here
12—Blackscales  <--Ending here
7—Hedowin


Talas steps to the side and attacks the remaining blackscale.  This attack is less effective, however, and the creature deftly bats his flail aside with its club.

Ignoring the duskblade, the blackscale takes a mighty swing at Drekhad, slamming its club into his side for 14 points of damage, but failing to pierce his armor with its teeth.

Out of nowhere, a third lizardfolk appears next to the archway in the wall, swinging its club at Alexa.  With her guard down, she is unable to defend herself from the creature’s first swing, taking 18 points of damage.  The blackscale’s second swing misses, however.  The creature takes a step back and shouts out in [sblock=draconic] Help us, children of the night.  Defend the temple of your father!  [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 17, 2008)

"What was that it said?  Did it call out for the dragon again?," Chevri hissed.  While she couldn't understand the blackscale's words, she knew that both time that the dragon had shown up before, it had been preceded by a similar call or warning...


----------



## Zurai (May 17, 2008)

Alexa grits her teeth and lets out a pained grunt as the invisible club slams into her midsection, but retains enough sense to dodge out of the way of the second, visible, attack. She chants a brief spell as she turns to confront the new threat and her blade seems to _shift_ slightly, the light reflecting off its keen edge glinting in a kaleidoscope of soft hues and shifting patterns. With a silent prayer to the Flame, she darts forward in an attempt to duck under the ready club of her assailant.
[sblock=OOC]
Switch her dodge to L3.
Tumble to J9: Tumble check (DC 15) (1d20 6=10)
God damn. Seriously, the last time Alexa rolled above a 10 on anything but Initiative was like 4 fights back. Gotta blow an AP, cuz one good hit drops her: Action Point (1d6=1)
... not that it did me any good. Hope she survives the attack (AC 18 vs L3). Just in case she does, here's the rest of her turn:
Swift action to cast _bladeweave_ (swift action spells do not provoke AoOs).
Attack L3 with Crusader's Strike: Attack roll (Crusader's Strike) (1d20+11=21)
Damage and healing rolls: Damage and Healing rolls (Crusader's Strike) (1d4+5=7, 1d6+3=5); Alexa will take the healing, because by God she needs it at this point.
If that attack lands, L3 needs to make a Will save or be dazed for 1 round.
New Maneuver (1d3=1) = Vanguard Strike[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs L3
*HP* 13/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 2/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE (3 rounds); +3 BONUS
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 3/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Wand of cure light wounds:* 46 charges
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* _bladeweave_ (3 rounds)

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Douse the Flames, Vanguard Strike
*Expended:* Crusader's Strike

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 17, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 18/21*

"It was calling out for the children of the night to protect the temple of their fathers....  So, unless black dragons would be called children of the night, it would seem to me that he is calling out to the ghosts and spirits of this place, which to be honest, scary me a bit more than that whelp."

Hedowin then steers the Flaming Sphere back towards the other original lizardman, hoping to sear its flesh until it is no more.

[sblock=OOC]
Move FS to L2.  2 rounds remaining on Flaming Sphere.
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 17, 2008)

"It is not the spirits of this place that I fear- it is the living foes," Chevri replied to the mage.  If anything was likely to sneak up on them from the hall, she would have seen a sign of it by now- and the sounds of the combat ahead were not reassuring.  Motioning for Bregan to watch the hall, she stepped forward to see if her abilities were needed.

OOC: Move up to J 5


----------



## Creamsteak (May 17, 2008)

*OOC:* Does the body of the dying blackscale represent an obstacle that would interefere with my charge attack?


----------



## Redclaw (May 17, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> *OOC:* Does the body of the dying blackscale represent an obstacle that would interefere with my charge attack?



It does.  It's something I don't do with face-to-face because we remove the dead/dying, but here I think it makes sense to leave them on the map, and make the terrain difficult.  You can move through the squares, but at half speed, and moving into a square will provoke AoOs, not just moving out of one.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 17, 2008)

Drekhad will attack with full stone power against the foe adjacent to him if it's not dead by his action. Also step to K5 if Talas moves up one as well to set up the flank.

Attack. Full Stone Power. (1d20+7=19, 1d8+7=12) 

Draws WRT and SB. 

1d5=5, 1d4=4 

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 44/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 3/7 - *PP* 0/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* No
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Stone Bones, White Raven Tactics
*Expended:* None[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 17, 2008)

*Talas 32/42*

Talas steps closer to the blackscale, flanking with Drekhad, as he attempts to bring it down with his flail.  "Get ready for the dragon!  I think it's coming!"

[sblock=ooc]5' step to N5.32 to hit.  15 damage [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 18, 2008)

20—Chevri
19—Alexa 
15—Drekhad
14—Talas 
12—Blackscales <-- ending here
7—Hedowin <-- starting here

Hedowin once again steers his ball of flame at a lizardfolk.  This time the creature is able to avoid being burned by it, however.

Chevri moves up into the room, but waits to see how she can be most effective.

Alexa stumbles as she attempts to tumble toward the new threat, leaving herself open for another attack.  The club arcs out to meet her bounding form, hammering her for 20 points of damage.  Even with her delayed damage pool, this knocks her unconscious.

Drekhad and Talas step together to get on opposite sides of the nearest lizardfolk.  Dreakhad’s attack misses, but Talas’ strikes true.

The wounded blackscale continues its assault on Talas, just connecting with its club for 18 damage.  Its bite, however, fails to damage the duskblade.

The newly appeared blackscale glances at the slumped form of Alexa, then steps toward the standing intruders, swinging its club at Drekhad.  It seems momentarily distracted by the need to step over the body of the dying lizardfolk, and its attack is off-target.

Actions?  (By my figures, Alexa is currently at -2, but that will jump to -7 next round, -8 if she doesn't stabilize.)


----------



## Zurai (May 18, 2008)

Blood trickles from the corner of Alexa's mouth as she collapses to the floor.
[sblock=OOC]Stablization roll (DC 10) (1d10=7) Does not stabilize. Do note that her Inspire Courage still affects the rest of the party for 2 more rounds, though.[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs L3
*HP* -8/31 - *Delayed* 0/5, BLEEDING OUT
*AP* 2/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* ACTIVE (2 rounds); +3 BONUS
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 3/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Wand of cure light wounds:* 46 charges
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* _bladeweave_ (2 rounds)

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Douse the Flames, Vanguard Strike
*Expended:* Crusader's Strike

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 18, 2008)

*Talas 14/42 hp AC:  25 50% miss chance*

[sblock=Redclaw]Did you include my 50% miss chance in that last hit?[/sblock]

Talas in once again defensive minded as he swings his flail in a manuver intended to send the creature into unconsciousness.

[sblock=ooc]Full attack w/combat exp at full.  16 to hit 10 damage 



Displacement duration:  Round 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 18, 2008)

Chevri gave a soft shrill whine as she watched Alexa fall.  Moving instinctively, she shifted her grip on the spear long enough to draw her wand, then stepped forward to tap the injured woman.

OOC: Move action to draw wand/step forward, then tap Alexa- I think I can just switch the spear to her shield hand (not usable, but better than dropping it); if she has to drop the spear or absorb an AoO to get the wand use in, she will do so since the effect ought to work anyway.  CLW, 1 charge= 3HP; it isn't much, but it should let her stabilize; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1599320/


----------



## Redclaw (May 18, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=Redclaw]Did you include my 50% miss chance in that last hit?[/sblock]



[sblock=EvolutionKB] Yup, but thanks for checking.  I have been known to miss things in the past.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 18, 2008)

Stone Bones (1d20+10=12, 1d8+5=11) 

Drekhad strikes the more wounded target. If it's felled before his round he 5 foot steps to interpose himself against the newest attacker and strikes. He also bolsters Chevri so that she can act quickly and get back out of range before the creature can get a hit on the shifter. (WRT Chevri)

Drekhad draws 1d3=1  Battle Leader's Charge.

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 44/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 3/7 - *PP* 0/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* No
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge
*Expended:* Stone Bones, White Raven Tactics[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 19, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 18/21*

Frustrated at the lizards continued ability to avoid the ball of flame, Hedowin once more mentally commands the ball to strike.

[sblock=OOC]
Send it back at L2 once more...
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 19, 2008)

[sblock=S@squ@tch] You do know that it only takes a move action to direct the sphere, right?  I'm not sure if you're not doing anything else because you're low on spells or if you thought it took a standard action to direct. [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 19, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=S@squ@tch] You do know that it only takes a move action to direct the sphere, right?  I'm not sure if you're not doing anything else because you're low on spells or if you thought it took a standard action to direct. [/sblock]




[sblock=redclaw]
I'm aware of that, but Hedowin is a huge liability with a crossbow , even more so when opponents involved in melee.  If I had more spells available, I might be inclined to use them, but right now, he's almost tapped out.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 19, 2008)

20—Chevri 
19—Alexa 
15—Drekhad <--ending here
--Chevri (WRT)
14—Talas 
12—Blackscales 
7—Hedowin <-- starting here

Hedowin continues to try to roll his flaming sphere against the legs of the wounded lizardfolk.  The creature once again steps away from the spell with no ill effects.

Chevri steps forward and heals Alexa of 3 hp of damage (so Alexa is now at -4.  Also, since you use this wand often enough, I’ll it’s probably belted like a weapon, and won’t provoke an AoO to retrieve.)

Alexa remains unconscious.

Drekhad swings again at the enemy, but his focus on absorbing the healing powers of the rock distracts his attack, and the lizardfolk is able to avoid it.  Drekhad then spurs Chevri on to act again.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 20, 2008)

OOC: Since I don't have ToB, I'm not entirely familiar with White Raven Tactics- is this an extra move actio, or standard action, or something else?  I'm thinking, based on uses I've seen, that it is a standard action, but I want to be sure.  Specifically, is it enough to either hit Alexa again with the wand, or switch her spear back into her primary hand and attack?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 20, 2008)

OOC:  It gives another full turn.  Standard, move, and immediate/swift.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 20, 2008)

OOC: Thanks!

IC: Spurred by Drekhad's encouragement, Chevri took the opportunity to try giving the others more direct help.  Juggling the wand and her spear, she jabbed for the blackscale's side...

OOC: Switch the spear back to her on hand, and attack; shortspear at +3 (+ any lingering bonus from Alexa's inspire courage)= 4+?.  That will miss, no sense spending an AP- but maybe it will give him something else to worry about..


----------



## Redclaw (May 20, 2008)

19—Alexa 
15—Drekhad
--Chevri <-- starting here
14—Talas 
12—Blackscales <-- ending here
7—Hedowin

Chevri switches hands and jabs her spear at the blackscale, to no effect.

Talas begins to weave his flail in a defensive pattern, and the adjustment is enough to prevent him from finding a weak point in the blackscale’s defenses.

The wounded lizardfolk, surrounded and in rough shape, continues to lash out at Talas.  It’s club misses, but it’s teeth close on his arm and pierce through the joint of his armor, dealing 5 points of damage.

The other one hisses in [sblock=draconic] You die first, healer.  Your false god will not save you! [/sblock] and then attacks Chevri.  Its first club swing strikes the shifter heavily, dealing 20 points of damage.  Its backswing also strikes true (unconfirmed crit), dealing another 18 points of damage.  It then growls as its jaws clamp down on the shifter’s shoulder for 3 points of damage.  Chevri collapses with a whimper.

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 20, 2008)

Drekhad yells out in bloodlust and frustration when Chevri drops. He takes out his aggression on the adjacent lizard, unless Hedowin manages to drop it first. If Hedowin does somehow manage to drop it Drekhad steps up to the newer opponent for his strike.

+5 Base, +2 Str, +3 Song, +2 Flanking (1d20+10=30, 1d8+5=13, 1d2=2) 

Crit Confirmation/Damage (1d20+10=30, 2d8+10=15) 

He (most likely) fells the beast. Damage is 28 for the crit. Drekhad takes a 5 ft. step to the other opponent and switches stances to Iron Guard's Glare. He then looks up at the other opponent with a golden gleam in his eye. "You've hurt TWO of my friends now, beast. And I've hurt two of yours. Today is a great day to kill each other!"

Draws Mountain Hammer.

[sblock=OOC]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Kalashtar Crusader 
*AC* 24, *TC* 11, *FF* 24
*HP* 44/48 - *DD* 0/10
*AP* 3/7 - *PP* 0/5 
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities

*STATUS*
*Mindlink:* Yes
*Psionic Focus:* No
*Zealous Surge:* Yes
*Ring of Brief Blessing:* Yes
*Corsair's Eyepatch:* Left (3/3)
*Current Stance:* Leading the Charge

*STANCES AND MANEUVERS*
*Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Leading the Charge
*Readied:* (1) Battle Leader's Charge, (2) Crusader Strike, (3) Mountain Hammer, (4) Stone Bones, (5) White Raven Tactics
*Granted:* Battle Leader's Charge, Mountain Hammer
*Expended:* Stone Bones, White Raven Tactics[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 21, 2008)

Actions?

Bleed, bleed, drip...

OOC: [sblock] With 41 taken, and previous total of 36 of 37, that puts Chevri at -5.  And with the other person capable of healing or using the CLW wands also unconscious, likely to stay down.  If she doesn't stabilize by -7, spend an AP for that.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 21, 2008)

*Talas 14/42 hp AC: 20 50% miss chance*

Talas steps closer to the blackscale, but he is worried about the club of the blackscale because of it's deadly effect on his friends.  His worry causes his flail strike to go wide of the blackscale's forearm.

[sblock=ooc]5' step to M6.  Attack w/flail.  Miss only a 14 [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 21, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 18/21*

"Damn that useless ball of fire!" Curses the mage from behind the others.  After witnessing both of the women felled, he was starting to feel somewhat impotent.

Still leary of the reach of the foul lizards, he knew there was nothing he could do for the shifter druid right now.... Plus his first idea to blind both of the lizards wouldn't work out so well, since the second blackscale was flanked on both sides. 

"This won't do... No it just won't." He can be heard saying as he quickly mulls his options.

Realizing that the blackscale is quite strong, he quickly conjures the words to his mind he needed to sap the giant beast of some strength.

A red coruscating ray shoots forth from his hand.

[sblock=OOC]
_Ray of Enfeeblement_ )from sorc side) on L3.

Ranged Touch for Ray of Enfeeblement, Strength Drain (1d20+3=13, 1d6+2=7) 

Spells Active:
_Resist Elements _ <50 mins remaining
_Mage Armor_ <4 hrs remaining

Spells Remaining:
Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Mage Armor
2nd -(3)- Glitterdust, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility

Sorcercer: 3/1
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 21, 2008)

19—Alexa 
15—Drekhad
--Chevri 
14—Talas 
12—Blackscales <--ending here
7—Hedowin <-- starting here

Hedowin curses, then sends a magical ray at the blackscale that keeps knocking down members of the party.  It shows definite signs of weakness.

Bregan finally acts, moving past Hedowin and fires a well-placed arrow at the wounded blackscale.  The missile does just enough to finish the creature off.

Drekhad, shouting in frustration, launches a truly vicious attack, driving his axe deep into the remaining creature’s side.  

Chevri fails to stabilize and drops to -6 hp.

Talas attempts to attack the remaining blackscale, but to no avail.

Once again shouting in [sblock=draconic] Why do you forsake me, children of Rhashaak?  Why do you suffer me to be hurt by these lesser beings? [/sblock], the blackscale steps over the body of his fallen companion, once again seeking some measure of safety in the doorway to the other chamber, then attacks Drekhad.  Its swings, clearly weakened by Hedowin’s spell, fail to reach the crusader.

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 21, 2008)

5 ft. step to target, Mountain Hammer, draws crusaders strike.

Mountain Hammer. (1d20+10=27, 1d8+5=8, 2d6=7) 

"Talas, if the whelp comes out..."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 21, 2008)

With the lizard of out his sight, he steps forward and to his right, bending down and reaching for a small vial in his other belt pouch.  He unstoppers the container and pours it down the unconscious throat of the shifter.

[sblock=OOC]
5' step to I5, pour potion of CLW down Chevri's throat (if I can do so while protected against L3)
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 22, 2008)

*Talas 14/42 50% miss chance*

Standing his ground and heeding Drekhad's words, Talas drops his flail and pulls out a small, but heavy bag, from his belt pouch.  Just in case the dragon reveals itself, Talas is poised to throw.

[sblock=ooc]drop flail, pull out tanglefoot bag, ready attack(ranged touch) to throw tanglefoot bag at the dragon if it appears(waiting until it is outside the radius of the well).  Ranged touch +7(+10 if bardic music in effect).
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 22, 2008)

20—Bregan
19—Alexa 
15—Drekhad
--Chevri 
14—Talas 
12—Blackscales 
7—Hedowin

Hedowin moves closer to Chevri and administers a healing draught.  She recovers 7 hit points.

Bregan moves deftly over the body of one of the lizardfolk to get a better angle, then sends an arrow into the torso of the remaining foe.

Drekhad moves into reach of the blackscale and draws on the strength of the rock beneath him, delivering a mighty attack that knocks the lizardfolk to one knee, but fails to finish it entirely.

Chevri can act (I think she’s at 1 hp).

Talas drops his flail and holds a bag, ready to throw it.

The creature steps away from the bloodthirsty crusader again, but instead of attacking it retrieves and drinks a potion.  

Actions?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 22, 2008)

I believe Alexa's song taps out on her init this round, so before Drekhad acts.

Drekhad persues the lizardfolk again...

"It's not too late, if you submit before the power of the light, I can show you a path away from the hell I'll send you to!"

Attack/Damage/Healing/Cards Crusader's Strike. (1d20+7=12, 1d8+2=8, 1d6+5=6, 1d5=5, 1d4=1) 

Draws White Raven Tactics and Battle Leader's Charge.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 23, 2008)

Chevri coughed and spat as consciousness (and terrible pain) returned.  She gave a quick worried glance in the direction of the remaining blackscale, then scrabbled back just a bit further, hopefully out of reach.  Momentarily safe, she used her healing wand for a bit more strength.

OOC: If she can get to her feet without drawing an AoO, do so, then use another charge from her CLW wand- maybe I should have bought two of those...


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 23, 2008)

*Talas 14/42hp 50% miss chance*

Talas holds his position, waiting for the dragon to appear.  He holds the bag in one hand, giving a gentle sqeeze, knowing if they are lucky the wyrm will be caught within it's rubbery strands and held fast.  _No running away this time._


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 24, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 18/21*

Pleased to see the druidess still alive, he maneuvres closer to the unconscious form of the other female and pours another vial down her throat.

[sblock=OOC]
5' step to H6, pour last CLW potion down Alexis' throat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 24, 2008)

20—Bregan
19—Alexa 
18—Talas 
17—Dragon
15—Drekhad
--Chevri 
12—Blackscales 
7—Hedowin

Hedowin moves in and administers a potion to the unconscious Alexa.  She recovers 3 hit points, leaving her at -1.

Bregan moves and fires at the blackscale once more.  His arrow once again finds a weak point in the creature’s armor, sinking in up to the fletching.

Talas sees a familiar winged form emerge from the well.  It attempts to fly around Bregan to line up its breath weapon, but the duskblade is ready.  He lobs his tanglefoot bag directly at it as soon as it leaves the cover of the well, scoring a direct hit.  The goo of the bag entangles the dragon’s wings, and it lands on all fours, looking frustrated and angered, it unleashes its breath on the duskblade, catching Bregan in the line as well.  The shifter, caught by surprise, takes the full brunt of the acid.  (Talas gets a reflex save)

Drekhad steps between the fallen bard and the blackscale and swings his axe once again.  His attack misses, however.

Chevri stands up and heals herself with a charge from the wand (you can roll for the healing).

The blackscale curses in draconic at the sight of the immobilized dragon.  Angered, it once again unleashes a series of attacks against Drekhad, but its swings lack strength, and the kalashtar is able to redirect each before it hits him.

Actions?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 24, 2008)

*Talas 14/42 hp 50% miss chance  Acid resistance 10*

Talas accurate throw is quickly turned to the worse.  He overextended himself throwing himself off balance, and the stream of acid caught him full force.  Hopefully his spell of acid protection would keep him standing.

Reflex save:  Nat one 

[sblock=If Talas is still standing]The protective spell having absorbed the majority of the acid, Talas roars in outrage, closing the ground to the impeded dragon.  He draws his light pick as he moves and swings it towards the whelp's head, the tip having sparks arcing off it.

Move action to close to dragon while drawing light pick.  attack channeling shocking grasp.

17 to hit.  4+16 electricity damage [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 26, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 18/21*

Angered by the reappearance of the whelp, Hedowin contemplates whether to administer more curative to the still unconscious bard, or to use what little remains of his arcane energy to try and bring the dragon down.

His anger getting the better of him, he intones a few words and shoots two darts of force out of his fingertips towards the beast.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Magic Missile (Wiz side) at dragon

Magic Missile on Black Dragon (1d4+1=5, 1d4+1=4) 

Spells Active:
_Resist Elements _ <50 mins remaining
_Mage Armor_ <4 hrs remaining

Spells Remaining:
Wizard:
0 -(4)- Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze
1st -(4)- Magic Missile, Lesser Orb of Fire, Magic Missile, Mage Armor
2nd -(3)- Glitterdust, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility

Sorcercer: 3/1

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 26, 2008)

Chevri was still reeling from her brief bout of unconsciousness, and she glanced at the partially immobilized dragon with dismay.  She knew she was really too weak now to attack the beast with any real effect, and she didn't want to waste casting one of her last spells if the dragon was only going to dive back down the well again.  After a moment's hesitation she stepped forward and tapped Alexa with the healing wand again...

OOC: Another use of the CLW wand on Alexa; first roll is for herself (from last round, second for Alexa; 1d8+1 (self)=7 (now 8 HP total); 1d8+1 (Alexa)= 8 (now 7 HP total); rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1606513/


----------



## Creamsteak (May 27, 2008)

Attack. (1d20+7=23, 1d8+2=4)

1d3=3

Draw Stone Bones


----------



## Redclaw (May 28, 2008)

20—Bregan
19—Alexa 
18—Talas 
17—Dragon
15—Drekhad
--Chevri 
12—Blackscales 
7—Hedowin

Talas takes 2 points of damage  from the acid spray (12 minus the 10 from resist energy).

Hedowin taps into his intellectual side and two magic missiles fly at and strike the dragon.  

Bregan, singed by the acid breath of the new arrival, steps back and fires an arrow at the dragon, but misses.

Talas moves forward and unleashes a devastating attack through his pick, wracking the dragon’s body with electrical energy.  

Unable to escape down the well, the dragon attacks Talas with tooth and claw.  Its jaws close around what it thinks is the duskblade, but turns out to be empty space.  One of its claws, however, draws blood (and 4 points of damage) as it rakes across his thigh.   

Drekhad’s attack misses.

Chevri uses her wand again, and Alexa is brought back to awareness amid the chaos of battle.

The blackscale attempts to defend himself while casting a spell, but leaves an opening for Drekhad’s axe (roll an AoO, please).


----------



## Creamsteak (May 28, 2008)

Attack of Opportunity (1d20+7=8, 1d8+2=5)


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 28, 2008)

*Talas AC:  25 8/42 hp*

[sblock=Redclaw]I missed a round, the displacement would have ended I believe, so I would have taken the bite damage.  I'll post actions here as if I am still up.[/sblock]

Talas, defensive minded once more, he was more hurt than he could realize.  It would take a lot of luck to escape this battle alive.  He swings his pick once more at the dragon.
[sblock=ooc]Miss:  9 to hit. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 28, 2008)

Chevri had to hope that Drekhad could handle the remaining blackscale, at least for a moment.  Talas appeared to be in deep trouble, and the dragon seemed awfully feisty despite the goop which held it on the ground.  Channeling her last bit of healing magic, Chevri ran around to help keep the duskblade fighting...

OOC: Cast Cure Light Wounds, make her way around to behind Talas to deliver the spell.  CLW 1d8+7= 13; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1608767/


----------



## Redclaw (May 28, 2008)

Drekhad is unable to disrupt the spell, and a blast of flames leave the blackscale's outstretched hands, burning the four adventurers to the north.  

Reflex saves for Drekhad, Hedowin, Chevri and Alexa.

Then actions for everyone.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 29, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, hp: 18/21*

[sblock=OOC]

Reflex Save, Spellcraft Check (1d20+3=7, 1d20+13=22) 
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 29, 2008)

*Chevri Brightleaf; shifter druid; HP 8/37*

OOC: Reflex save 1d20+5= 24; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1608878/ ; if she is still standing, act as above- otherwise smolder...


----------



## Creamsteak (May 29, 2008)

Ref (1d20+1=16) 

Drekhad retalliates. 

Stone Bones (1d20+7=25, 1d8+2=9) 

1d2=2 

Draws Mountain Hammer.


----------



## Zurai (May 29, 2008)

Alexa opens her eyes just in time to see the Blackscale mage finish its spell. Not liking the sound of things, she quickly rolls up to one of the downed lizardfolk and sighs in relief as the worst of the flames char its corpse and pass overhead.[sblock=OOC]Reflex Save (1d20+6=26); natural 20 = automatic success.

Her actual actions depend on whether she can heal herself without provoking an AoO from L3. Drekhad might be providing cover depending on how you interpret the rules, and you can't AoO a creature that has cover relative to you. 

If she can pull it off safely, she'll cast a _Cure Light Wounds_ on herself Cure Light Wounds (conditional) (1d8+4=12) and stand up from prone.

If she can't heal herself safely, she'll cast use her Badge of Valor and Inspire Courage again, but remain on the ground.

Also, I just realized that I should have been keeping track of her maneuvers this whole time. I can simulate the whole run if you want or just start over with 2.

Sorry for all the if-then-buts, Redclaw.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 29, 2008)

Hedowin takes 8 points of fire damage, and Alexa, Chevri and Drekhad each take 4.

[sblock=Hedowin] Easily identified as _Burning Hands_.  I would have rolled and told, but figured the effect would make it clear.    [/sblock]

[sblock=Zurai] You can go ahead and roll for two new maneuvers.  It makes more sense than the idea of her lying unconscious and having them run through her head.    [/sblock]

I still need actions for Hedowin and Talas.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 29, 2008)

*Talas 21/42  AC:  25*

After the healing Chevri accomplishes, Talas feels much better.  Trying to keep the dragon at bay with a defensive pattern of pick swinging, Talas tries to strike at the creature once more as negative energy flows down his forearm into the weapon.

[sblock=ooc]No displacement.  Combat expertise for full, channel touch of fatigue(last spell remaining for day).  22 to hit.  4 damage, damage may increase depending on whether Alexa uses inspire courage or not. Fort save:  12 or be fatigued.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (May 29, 2008)

[sblock=Interstitial]Maneuvers (1d5=5, 1d4=4)[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs L3
*HP* 7/31 - *Delayed* 4/5
*AP* 2/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* INACTIVE
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 3/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Wand of cure light wounds:* 46 charges
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* _bladeweave_ (2 rounds)

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Douse the Flames, Stone Bones
*Expended:* none

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 2/3
*2nd level*: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 30, 2008)

[sblock=EvolutionKB] Sorry, you had already posted Talas' action and I missed it.  This is the round of the 9 attack.  You can save the Touch of Fatigue attack for next round if you want, or adjust based on the action. [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 30, 2008)

20—Bregan
19—Alexa 
18—Talas 
17—Dragon
15—Drekhad
--Chevri 
12—Blackscales 
7—Hedowin

Hedowin, singed by the arcane flames called forth by the lizardfolk adept, delays to catch his breath.

Alexa assures herself that the creature can’t strike her through Drekhad, so she heals herself and then stands up.

Talas renews his assault on the dragon, but is unable to find a weakness in the creature’s defense.

Thouroughly unhappy with the situation, the dragon steps away from Talas, then flexes its deceptively strong wings, and shakes off the effects of the tanglefoot bag.

Drekhad attacks the blackscale, once again striking true and carving a few more scales off the creature.  

Chevri moves over to Talas and provides him with the restorative touch of her healing spells.

The blackscale shouts in [Sblock=Draconic] Flee, son of Rashaak!  They are too powerful! [/sblock] and retreats from the crusader’s axe, disappearing into a doorway that swings open from the seemingly blank wall to the southeast (the spot is marked with orange, although the doorway is closed once more).

Actions?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2008)

[sblock=Redclaw]Talas will continue his assault on the dragon if possible, using the touch of fatigue as well.[/sblock]

[sblock=everybody else]We are going to have to find a place to rest...have to kill the blackscale and then go from there.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 30, 2008)

[sblock=Draconic]"Of course were too powerful? What did you think I've been saying? Surrender while you still can!"[/sblock]

Drekhad goes after the dragon, but if he gets to his action while it's still around he will use white raven tactics on Talas and a double move to get into melee.


----------



## Zurai (May 30, 2008)

Alexa moves up to help Talas fight off the dragon, but her near-death experience has clearly shaken her some.[sblock=OOC]Move to O9.
The dragon has my dodge.

Attack roll (Douse the Flames) (1d20+7=16)
Damage roll (1d4+1=3)

New Maneuver (1d3=2) = Vanguard Strike[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15, +1 vs BD
*HP* 15/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 2/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* INACTIVE
*Bardic Music:* 3/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 3/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 2/3
*Wand of cure light wounds:* 46 charges
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* none

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Stone Bones, Vanguard Strike
*Expended:* Douse the Flames

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 3/3
*1st level*: 1/3
*2nd level*: 0/1[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 31, 2008)

Chevri sighed, a soft purring exhale.  They were near the end of their resources, and they would have to get out of this place soon.  If they could kill this dragonette, it might actually break the will of the surviving lizards- but it was going to be close.  She took a single step back then began a chant of summoning, expending one of her last spells- for a moment the world seemed to blur around her as the energy left her mind.

OOC: Expend Wild Instincts to cast Summon Nature's Ally II (full round action), calling a single Dire Bat to go after the dragon, place it at N 10, over the pit.

OOC 2: We really need to make a break for it, and soon.  Our spellcasters are tapped out, and our only real healing is the CLW wand, which isn't good for the fighters- if we don't evacuate before more blackscales show up, we are getting perilously close to TPK land.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 1, 2008)

20—Bregan
19—Alexa 
18—Talas 
17—Dragon <--ending here
15—Drekhad
--Chevri 
12—Blackscales 
7—Hedowin <--Starting here

Hedowin, frustrated with his disappearing arcane might, once again delays to see what happens.

Bregan moves to stand beside the altar and fires another arrow at the dragon, missing badly.

Alexa moves in front of Talas and attacks the dragon, but fails to work her dagger between its scales.

Talas steps to stand beside Alexa and channels his final spell of the day, battering the diminutive dragon with his flail and sapping some of its energy.

Despite the effects of the spell, the dragon flies away from Alexa and Talas, and loops back to disappear down the well, shouting in [sblock=draconic] Close it!  Now! [/sblock] as it goes.  Alexa, leaning over the well, is able to see the bottom close just as the dragon flies past it.

Drekhad and Chevri can adjust their actions if they choose.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 1, 2008)

Drekhad will run up to the well and yell down... "Whoever is closing this forsaken thing, you should know that we'll be down for you one way or another."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Even as she began to work her magics, Chevri saw the dragon disappear- Again...  She gave a soft growl of frustration, then swept a glance around the group, stopping as she gazed fixedly at the "door" where the other blackscale had fled.  "Well, do we stay and try to flush out whatever we can, or do we run?  I have almost no energy left, and almost all of us are hurt..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2008)

*Talas*

Talas curses mightily at the dragon for running away once more.  "We need to rest, we are all hurting.  I am also out of spells.  We need to rest, clear our minds and heal our wounds.  We could do it here if we can find a defensible position.  Who knows what may find us outside.  We've been lucky so far out there I would think."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 2, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 10/21*

Hedowin nods at the small shifters words.

"Discretion is the better part of valor.  I would agree that it would be best to strategically withdraw and recover."

He then pauses.

"But, _right after_ I check the two downed lizards for any magical items."

Shaking his head, he bemoans his poor spell preparation this morning.  _"Tomorrow, nothing but offensive magicks......."_

[sblock=OOC] Cast detect magic and scan the two lizards, taking any item that presents an aura. [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 3, 2008)

Drekhad's angry shout goes unanswered, but Hedowin's spell produces a few interesting results.  The lizardfolk by the northern wall is carrying a potion vial, and the other one is carrying a wand.  He also catches another glow out of the corner of his eye coming from the smaller room to the west.  

Following that glow he discovers a red silk hammock strung across one side of the chamber, and gold glittering among the treasures and totems displayed on shelves throughout the room.  A suit of golden cermonial half-plate, made to accomodate a large tailed humanoid, occupies an armor stand in one corner.  A silver crown etched with a draconic motif rests atop a large marble sphere.  A gnarled wooden staff bound with feathers and mummified animal feet leans against the far wall.  A shallow bowl filled with green liquid stands on a short pedestal, and a spear rests amidst the collection.  This spear is the item that registers as magical to Hedowin's spell-granted sight.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 3, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 10/21*

"Before we hastily make an exit, can one of you grab that spear over there while i gather a potion vial and wand from the downed lizard clergy?"

He points into the room near the hammock.  

If no one answers, he hustles over to the spear and grabs it after he secures the wand and potion vial.

"I am now more than ready and willing to leave this place for the day."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 3, 2008)

Talas nods at the mage, and retrieves the spear.  "What about the rest of these items, we are not just leaving them here are we?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 3, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 10/21*

He shrugs.

"If we take them from here, where will we put them?  As much as I don't want to run into one of these damn things wearing that gold plate armor, its a tad heavy to cart around, plus it makes our retreat that much more dangerous.  I don't suppose one of you happens to have a portable hole like thing?  My professor at University showed us one once, and it was quite interesting....and would be quite useful at this time."


----------



## Zurai (Jun 3, 2008)

"I do have a _handy haversack_, but I'm afraid the spear and armor aren't well suited for it. We could probably fit that crown and marble sphere, though - they look like they should be worth something, even if simply as historical artefacts."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 3, 2008)

"Well the armor's shiny, but probably not too useful. We can leave it for later. Hell, maybe one of them will get enough motivation to put it on and come looking for a fight. I wouldn't mind that."

"Regardless, if we're going to fall back we better do so swiftly."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 4, 2008)

With most of the group apparently in agreement, Chevri began to make her way back out the way they had come in.  "At least one of them got away, so we ought to move before it can get enough help to block our exit.  Do any of you have an axe or hammer to spare- I'd like to break the wolverine free, if we can do it quickly..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2008)

"Let's leave the beast for now.  It isn't going anywhere.  If we try breaking the chain now, the noise may summon the ire of the dragon again.  We can't handle that right now."

"Bregan, can you find us a safe place to rest for the night?"


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 5, 2008)

Bregan can guide you back to the place you camped last night, but he also asks your indulgence as he paces out the area you've explored.  He then points out that there isn't much extra space between the exterior dimensions of the temple and the rooms you've seen.  He doesn't think the secret door the blackscale entered could be anything more than a passageway.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 5, 2008)

Talas is sitting upon a flat rock, cleaning the bits of gore from the spiked head of his flail.  Upon Bregan's return and his sharing of information, Talas remarks, "So what you are saying then, is that what we seek is below the temple.  Obviously we haven't found any stairs going down.  The damn wells seem to be dead ends.  There has to be a secret door we missed somewhere that leads down there.  After we are rested we can go over the place with a fine-toothed comb and sniff that dragon out."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, hp: 10/21*

Sitting gingerly on an overturned tree, Hedowin begins,"I am curious to figure out how many more blackscales lie in wait underneath the temple.  As the dragon appears to have a large support system underneath opening and closing doors.  At least we _know_ where a secret door is...."

He shakes his head.

"We should have thrown the blackscale bodies down the well in the last room.... like we did with the other two wells..."

He then looks over his wounds.

"Gah, I am all bruised and burned.  This just won't do."

He grabs the potion vial from the last blackscale and begins to study it.

Afterwards, he reaches into his belt pouch and pulls out the wand that he found on the blackscale adept, looking at it closely for any clues or signs to what it might do.

[sblock=OOC]
Doubtful he realizes what the potion does.
Spellcraft check on potion (1d20+13=16) 

If he does not see any telltale sign on what the wand might do, he will use the second charge of the day from his Eternal Wand of Identify.

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 5, 2008)

The rest of the day passes peacefully, and Bregan is able to provide ample meat to make use of the campfire.

Hedowin is unable to ascertain the abilities of the wand on his own, but his wand of identification reveals that it is a wand of _Cure Moderate Wounds_, and that it contains 34 charges.

Did anyone grab the spear?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 5, 2008)

Drekhad would have if nobody else was grabbing it. It's something else pointy to do some stabbing with.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 10/21*

Grumbling slightly that the wand is of divine origin, he turns to the shifter druid.

"I believe this would be best suited with you.  It is capable of producing a moderate curative effect, roughly more than 3 dozen times before its magicks will be used up."

With a wan smile,"I wouldn't mind at all if you tried it out on me."


----------



## Graf (Jun 7, 2008)

As evening comes on a scruffy looking man in a chain shirt approaches the camp with his hands open and up to show he's not armed. Short and squart with a nose crooked from repeated breaking, a chunk missing from one ear and a mouth full of oversized crooked teeth he looks a bit like pit bull that got polymorphed into a human or at least someone who's lost a lot of bar fights. He looks and smells like he's been in thejungle for days.  

"Names Kason." He says. "Sur'kil sent me."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 10/21*

"What the????"  Hedowin says as he notices the ear-ily challenged man approach the group.

"As least you don't have scales." He says.

"Mind telling me who this Sur'kil fellow is, and why I should trust or believe you?  You wouldn't happen to work for a black dragon, would you?"


----------



## Graf (Jun 7, 2008)

Kason keeps his hands up and his tone nice and level. "That'd be the fellow who hired you. Something about the ocular device of the lizard. Sent me around to make sure things are going smooth." 

The man, Brelish by his accent, looks around the group "You all sure match the description of the lot I'm supposed to be helping. More or less."

"And no, I don't work for any dragon, black 'r otherwise."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Earlier:



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Grumbling slightly that the wand is of divine origin, he turns to the shifter druid.
> 
> "I believe this would be best suited with you.  It is capable of producing a moderate curative effect, roughly more than 3 dozen times before its magicks will be used up."
> 
> With a wan smile,"I wouldn't mind at all if you tried it out on me."




Chevri struggled along with the others back to the campsite.  Her wounds obviously bothered her, but she kept up easily, moving through even the most tangled jungle terrain without difficulty.  Once they settled into their campsite, she used a little of her wand's healing magic, then did what she could to assist Bregan with getting food for the group.  

Once Hedowin offered the new wand, she nodded wearily.  "My thanks for this.  I feel that it will be quite valuable- I know that I have never used so much power in such a short time..."  And with that said, she set to work, making her way through the campsite to see who else was hurt.

OOC: Adding the CMW wand to character sheet; One charge of CLW wand for self (11 of 50); then one charge each for Hedowin, Alexa, and herself.  Anybody else want some healing?  Chevri will also use her Survival to assist Bregan in any foraging chores- either as her own roll or an "Aid another" attempt.  CLW 1d8+1= 9; roll
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1619345/
Cure moderate (3 charges so far- Hedowin, Alexa, Chevri in order; 2d8+3 each); Hedowin 11 HP; Alexa 15 HP; Chevri 9 HP; rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1619351/


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Later:

Chevri had retreated to one corner of the campsite, and scratched out a safe spot for her bedroll up against the comforting roots of the tree.  With many of the minor tasks of the afternoon attended to, she sank into a passive meditation, letting the sights and sounds of the jungle strengthen her once more.  Even being captured by the smaller lizardfolk had not been quite so traumatic as the battle they had just fought, and she was more than a bit upset.  Perhaps later they could discuss what they wanted to do next- obviously they had to go back in, but some planning would be needed...  When the newcomer made himself known, Chevri shifted around in her bedroll, glaring at him like a badger peering out of its burrow.  She had no idea what he was talking about, so she waited, hoping someone recognized him- they did not need any more enemies here...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 8, 2008)

Talas speaks, "It's okay, he's a friend, I think.  Sur'kil did hire us,"   Talas points at himself, Alexa, Drekhad and the shifter.  "The other two were prisoners we found.  Taken by the lizardfolk, and beat up pretty bad."

"We took a beating in there," Talas points back in the direction of the temple.  "We are going to rest here, and journey back in the morning."

OOC:  I could use some healing I have somewhere around 14/42 hp


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 8, 2008)

*More healing*

OOC: One more Cure Moderate charge (4 of 34), this one for Talas; 2d8+3= 9 HP; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1619939/; then 3 more CLW charges (12-14 of 50), for Talas (7 HP), Alexa (+8 HP), and Chevri (+4 HP); rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1619942/


----------



## Graf (Jun 8, 2008)

holy men 'n shifters so I figured you was them.  No eye thing yet huh?
Kason scratches his mangled ear absentmindedly.
Sur'kil's jobs are usually rough... He looks at the former prisoners. You going to stay with us 'n see this thing through?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> holy men 'n shifters so I figured you was them.  No eye thing yet huh?
> Kason scratches his mangled ear absentmindedly.
> Sur'kil's jobs are usually rough... He looks at the former prisoners. You going to stay with us 'n see this thing through?




Chevri curled up a bit tighter in her bedroll, her gaze switching from the newcomer to Talas and back.  She gave a soft purring sigh when it seemed apparent that the fellow was not an enemy.  "We're not likely to run off alone into the jungle, having seen how that turns out with all the lizardfolk around," she said softly, looking quickly across to Hedowin for a moment as if seeking approval.  "But I don't know yet if 'us' is really the right term, since I know you not at all, and even those that have been hired by your Sur'kil don't really seem to know you.  If you'll stay here tonight, tomorrow will give a chance to prove your worth, and your loyalties.  We killed quite a clutch of the blackscales, but not all of them, and there is a bothersome little dragon in there as well.  And now the survivors know we're out here- tomorrow will be quite a test."  Her voice was very soft, little more than a whisper, but she did not seem to lack confidence as she voiced her views.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 9, 2008)

While you all set watches and welcome your new party member (sorry for all of the reshuffling), let me reward you with your experience for the "day".  Each of the six members of the party earned 1,500 xp for the three encounters inside the temple.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 9, 2008)

*Talas 37/42 hp*

Talas clasps Chevri's shoulder.  "Thank the Flame,"   Talas pauses pulling his brother's silver arrowhead holy symbol from his belt pouch.  He stares at it momentarily before putting it around his neck and tucking it beneath his chainmail, near his heart.  "My brother would approve of both of you as regular companions.  It would be our honor if you would continue this journey of ours.  We all know we could not have made it this far without both of you.  If you wish to see this out to it's end, we can speak with our sponsor, and he can make sure you are suitably rewarded for your efforts."
Talas stands up to his full height and speaks to the brawler.  "You on the other hand haven't proven anything, other than you know a name.  You don't seem THAT tough, so you can stay, at least until we get back to our patron.  Let's hope that you know how to fight a dragon."


----------



## Graf (Jun 9, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Talas clasps Chevri's shoulder.  "Thank the Flame,"   Talas pauses pulling his brother's silver arrowhead holy symbol from his belt pouch.  He stares at it momentarily before putting it around his neck and tucking it beneath his chainmail, near his heart.  "My brother would approve of both of you as regular companions.  It would be our honor if you would continue this journey of ours.  We all know we could not have made it this far without both of you.  If you wish to see this out to it's end, we can speak with our sponsor, and he can make sure you are suitably rewarded for your efforts."
> Talas stands up to his full height and speaks to the brawler.  "You on the other hand haven't proven anything, other than you know a name.  You don't seem THAT tough, so you can stay, at least until we get back to our patron.  Let's hope that you know how to fight a dragon."



*Kason *puts up his hands in a peace making gesture. I'm here for the coin not to thump my chest. 'n I'll not claim any due I haven't earned. 

Just so we're clear I'm here for the eyeball. No more, no less. If there's a dragon about and it wants to make a meal of me then obviously I'll deal with it, but I'm not here to wrestle with the wildlife.

The contracts for the eye after all.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 9, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 21/21*

Hedowin lets out an audible,"Ahhhhh" as the positive energy from the wand seals his wounds and reinvigorates him.  

"My thanks, milady," he says with a nod to Chevri.

He then turns and watches the new arrival -- he was a bit apprehensive of someone who found them so easily in the jungle and appeared to be unknown to his rescuers. 

To this point, he was also unaware of the motives of the original band, so this talk about an 'eyeball' and 'contracts' greatly intrigued him, as well as this benefactor named Sar'kil.

Hedowin still felt a burning rage towards those blackscales that almost made a meal out of himself, so he had no issue with sticking with the others to rout the rest of the bunch -- plus, his search for references to Sar'geen had led him to this area, so he saw no reason to depart before he had a chance to look over every last part of that temple...


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Chevri ducked her head in demure, quiet, acceptance of the thanks from Hedowin and Talas.  Healing had always been her strongest gift, and she was uneasy with such attention, whether the healing came from her own channeling or a simple instrument.  "I'll be willing to stay with you for this task- you've certainly proven to be better companions than I might have hoped for, and as I said, I don't think wandering around this jungle alone is the wisest course I might choose.  But perhaps you could tell us a bit more about what is is you're seeking- some kind of eye?  Is it a relic of some sort, or an actual eye of some creature?  In turn, perhaps we could tell your 'friend' about what we have encountered so far, to see if he might have some idea how we handle tomorrow...  It seems like any lizardfolk still alive will be quite ready for us to return, and we had quite a tough time even when we had surprise."  She paused, and dipped her head shyly, as if realizing how she had begun to ramble.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 10, 2008)

"Sur'kil hired us to investigate the ruins here and bring back any relics of archaeological significance we found. He didn't tell us of anything in specific that he wanted us to find and return." Alexa turns to the newcomer, meeting his gaze with her own. "You, it seems, know more than we do. What exactly did Sur'kil hire _you_ for?"

[sblock=OOC]By the way, Alexa didn't need the cure light wounds, and she still had a CLW available to cast from her own spell reserve today. Chevri can add two charges back to her wand; one for the charge Alexa didn't need and one for the CLW Alexa cast instead of the wand charge.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 10, 2008)

Same exact thing. I jus' done work for the man before. People got a certain pattern. *Sur'kil* pays good, but his jobs are always weird. An' he never hires you an' leaves you alone. 

*Kason *seems to warm to the discussion. Man, my first job I was working for him and I wake up an' there's a halfling an' a Valenar cooking food at my fire. Middle o' nowhere. He's not a bad judge of character, so it ain't so bad. But it takes getting used to.

Why I'd bet good gold that if we're out here more than a week somebody else comes tromping along. *Kason *looks around to see if he can get anyone to take the bet.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 10, 2008)

"It's settled then, you're in.  For now.  Some of us need our rest."   Talas rolls up his cloak and lies down, using it as a pillow.  "Usual watch arrangement?  See you when I wake up."

[sblock=ooc]Watches so the "newcomer" isn't awake alone.  Rest enough for spells to be prepared once more, then set out for the temple.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 10, 2008)

*Kason *is on his best behavior the first night, taking whatever watch he's told to, making sure his watch point is in easy view of his "partner" and not touching his sword (unless he has to of course).


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 11, 2008)

The night passes uneventfully, but when the party awakes in the morning, Bregan's bedroll is empty.  He has taken his gear, but left everything else orderly and neat.  A short note rests atop the items he left behind:

_This is more than I bargained for, and I fear I must leave you.  Kason seems competent, and I'm sure he can guard your backs where I failed._

Suddenly the day seems a bit darker, and the jungle a bit less friendly.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 11, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 21/21*

As the wizard slowly rises from sleep, the noise of the others start to sink into his subconscious mind.

_"What are they already taking about this early in the morning?" _ He thinks to himself as he forces an eyelid open.

When he sees them all looking or pointing towards where the shifter archer had bedded down, Hedowin did notice the lack of his person.

"What, is he out hunting for the morning meal?"  

Yawning, and shaking his head to clear away the sleep from his head, he reaches into his backpack and roots around until his hands come to rest on his old, beat up leather spellbook.

He withdraws it and then clears his mind and begins the laborious studying of the various symbols and sigils within, committing them to memory as quickly as possible.  

_"Today, I must focus on offensive magics..." _ He reminds himself.

After he is finished, he then turns his attention once more to the others.

"So where has Bregan gone off to?"

"Also, where is that spear from the temple?  Let me figure out just what exactly about it is creating the magickal aura I detected..."

[sblock=OOC]
Use 1 charge from Eternal Wand of Identify (1 left for today) on spear.

Spells for the Day:

Wizard:
0th - 4 - Read Magic, Daze, Read Magic, Ray of Frost
1st - 4 -Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Grease, Enlarge Person
2nd - 3 - Glitterdust, Glitterdust, Invisibility

Sorcerer:
5/4
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, *Kason *says looking at the note, it looks like he skedaddled.
Better now than when we're counting on him, I suppose. Hope he's handy in the jungle, that's not a pleasant hike.

When you're done with your books, we should probably hit this temple. Slip in, get the eye, slip out. Smooth 'n easy.

This is a beautiful sword, he taps the rune-covered twisted and pitted falchon strapped to his back, but I don't plan on using it unless things go wrong. And I don't mean for things to go wrong.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 11, 2008)

The spear consists of a foot-long spearhead attached to a white, wooden shaft.  It carries a +1 enchantment.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 11, 2008)

When Talas rises, and hears that Bregan is gone, he merely shakes his head.  "I am not sure if he had the stomach for this anyway.  The way he was suspicious of our sponsor made it difficult for us to get this far.  Hopefully now that he is gone, Sur'kil will be a little more open with us.  Not that Bregan was a bad companion."   Talas looks around, "I just hope he lives to see home again."

"Kason, you take point when we get to the temple, scout ahead, but not too far ahead.  Like we said there is a dragon about and some blackscaled lizardfolk as well."  Talas hefts his flail and shield.  "I am ready."


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 11, 2008)

The party carefully makes its way back to the temple.  The bodies of the dead blackscales are still in the well inside the temple portico, and there is no noise coming from the building.  It looks as if nothing has disturbed the area since you left yesterday.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 11, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 21/21*

As they near the entrance to the temple, Hedowin chants,"veneficus loricatus"

He is briefly surrounded by a flash of light, then it dissapates into him.

"Well, I'm glad to see the bodies out here have been undisturbed.  Lets take a quick peek to see if the wolverine and bodies in that area have been undisturbed before heading to the other end -- I wouldn't want to leave any enemies to our backs...."


[sblock=OOC]
Cast Mage Armor (duration 4 hrs)
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 12, 2008)

You're pull'n my **** about this dragon thing, right? Mess with the new guy and all that? You know lizardfolks, probably just keep big lizards for pets. Like dogs. Get in a tussle everything seems bigger. I know how it is.

After they get to the temple *Kason *surveys the carnage. Maybe you killed most of them... and the rest've run off.... *Kason*'s tone is doubtful. 

The Brelish suggests a simple system for communicating.
One birdcall if they're supposed to come to help him "fight something"
Two if they need to get down and stay out of sight because something is coming
Three if he's stuck and can't get back but doesn't need help "A patrol is coming by or what have you.... sometimes it'll take fifteen or twenty minutes before they head off. Don't go jumping the wand and starting anything 'til it's in our best interest...

... but if you hear you know, fighting or something, or it sounds like I'm being eaten, or whatever... then... just come, right?"

Once every signals they're ready the rogue heads off into the jungle. Into the rotting dragon's lair. *Sur'kil*'s doubling my pay for this one.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Chevri slept soundly, curled safely in her bedroll at the base of one of the larger trees.  When morning arrived, she woke slowly, languidly, and glanced around the campsite with a the trace of a faint smile on her face- while yesterday had been a terrible and traumatic experience for her, a night's sleep had done wonders to restore her naturally sunny outlook.

But her smile, and much of her optimism for the day faded quickly as she realized that Bregan had left.  She went through the ritual of her morning prayers quietly, and when that was done she ate only a bit of her breakfast.  Even as they packed up and got ready to return to the temple, she kept glancing almost wistfully off into the tangled jungle, as if she might see the other shifter returning...

As they moved out, she faded to one side of the pack, moving through the tangled brush with uncanny grace, her senses attuned to any threats.

OOC: Anybody need any healing before we move in?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 12, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 21/21*

_"This guy can't be all bad, if he's willing to go off by himself in front." _ The mage thinks to himself.

He narrows his eyes slightly,_"Unless he is some sort of imposter and is seeking to strike a deal with the lizards out of our earshot.  Besides, what sort of newcomer would behave this way -- putting themselves in harms way for a bunch of strangers... I think I need to watch this fellow closely.  He's either insane or a simpleton.  Possibly a combination of both, I suspect."_

"Does anyone want to carry the spear we found in the last room?  I figured out that it bears a simple enchantment to its balance and sharpness."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 12, 2008)

*Talas 42/42hp*

Before setting out, Talas inspects his wounds once more, to make sure they hadn't reopened while he slept.  They were good, the shifter was better than he had imagined.

Upon the newcomer suggestions of signals, Talas agrees.  "Sounds like a decent idea.  Drekahad and I are not the quietest in all this armor, so I expect trouble to find us rather quickly."

[sblock=Creamsteak]Mindlink on our scout?[/sblock]

Upon reaching the temple portico, Talas begins an incantation, first touching himself, then Hedowin.

[sblock=OOC]Cast resist energy on myself and Hedowin.  Duration 50 min.  Acid resist 10.

Spells remaining for day 6/4/3[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 13, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Does anyone want to carry the spear we found in the last room?  I figured out that it bears a simple enchantment to its balance and sharpness."




Chevri looked around the group, checking each of the others.  then, finally, she reached over to take the weapon.  "If no one else wants it, I will use it.  I'm not much of a warrrior, but it seems inauspicious to not put an enchanted weapon to use."  With that, she slung her light shield across her back to use both hands for the spear.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 13, 2008)

[sblock=Kason] You quietly make your way into the temple, and there you discover that everything is just as the others described it to you.  The wolverine is still alive, chained in the corner of the room, and the blackscales are still sprawled in death, or piled into wells.  Most of the treasure in the vestry has been removed, however.

You also locate the secret door and discover a small passageway that returns you to the main hallway.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 13, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Chevri looked around the group, checking each of the others.  then, finally, she reached over to take the weapon.  "If no one else wants it, I will use it.  I'm not much of a warrrior, but it seems inauspicious to not put an enchanted weapon to use."  With that, she slung her light shield across her back to use both hands for the spear.




He winks at the shifter as he hands the spear to her,"I think you're a tad better with pointy things than I am."

When Kason has disappeared into the temple, Hedowin looks around to the others.

"Do you think he'll come back?  Plus, is your employer in the habit of sending waves of retainers after the same object?"


----------



## Graf (Jun 13, 2008)

[sblock=Kason's Little Adventure]They've come back to pick up their loot, that's not good. Either their retrenching... or they've decided to skedaddle too. *Sur'kil*'s gonna be a pest if we don't get that _Eye _.

"Kason" tries to avoid exposing himself more than necessary (Hide +15+13) and be quiet when moving (MS +10+8). He eyes the wolverine warily avoiding getting near it. _Let the nature lover play with it._
Carefully checks for traps (Search +10) before a approaching the door and using his Listening Cone to hear what's beyond it (+10). If he hears something he stops, if he doesn't hear something he checks the door for traps (search +10 again) and if it's locked picks it with his masterwork longspoon thieves tools (from here on out called MLsTT) while crouching five feet away.

Assuming he doesn't see anything he'll move along the corridor beyond checking for traps (search +10), Listening (+8) carefully and keeping a sharp eye out (Spot +8). If it looks like the passage goes on for a while or involves stairs or ladders he'll go back and get the group.
He's still trying to be stealthy the whole time.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 13, 2008)

[sblock=Kason] The passages (you found a second one with a nice search roll) just connect the side rooms to the main hall again.  The secret doors are marked with orange lines on the map.  You find no other doors, stairs or any other way beyond the rooms the group already described to you. [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]presuming he's not found any evidence that they're
being watched, checked the other sides of the secret doors, etc. [/sblock]
*Kason *returns to the group.  
Found another passage. Ain't nothing right behind it. Didnt want to leave to too far behind. Looks like they've been back at least once to pick up the loot.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 14, 2008)

"Figures.  Damn dragon and it's obcessive love for treasure.  The danger seems minimal enough now.  Shall we enter?  We might have to break through a well to get down."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 15, 2008)

"Let's go in then," Chevri said quietly.  "I'd really like to get that wolverine loose, if it is still alive, and we should at least check the wells that the dragon was using to move around.  We couldn't find a latch or anything yesterday, but maybe our new companion has a keener eye for such things."

OOC: And now I remember the spell I was trying to remember to take, and didn't- Speak with animals.  Oh, well- maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Zurai (Jun 15, 2008)

"There must be another way in and out of the lower section other than those wells. They're too vulnerable to have as the entrances; all we'd have to do is pile up a bunch of rocks or fill the wells with water and they'd have a rude surprise when they opened them up. There's probably a tunnel out into the jungle somewhere. Still, a thorough search of the ground level shouldn't hurt, as long as we keep together."


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 15, 2008)

As the group enters the temple, they find everything very much as they left it.  The one exception is the vestry's treasures, most of which are missing.  

Kason shows them the secret passageways that run from the main hall to the side rooms, and the wolverine is still chained, alive and hungry, in the sacrifice chamber.


----------



## Graf (Jun 15, 2008)

Wonder why they decided not to sacrifice this fellow... Kason guestures at the hungry looking creature. 

If nobody else does anything he'll toss the wolverine a piece of meat from a safe distance, before heading down one of the corridors to search further. 

OOC: (Hide + MS +search every square for traps)


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 15, 2008)

The corridors just connect the rooms on the sides to the main hallway. 

The map is 9 posts back, and shows that the secret doors lead to passages that loop back to the main hallway.  You find no other doorways or areas to explore.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 15, 2008)

"Does anyone with an axe or a hammer or something want to help me get the chain off that wolverine's neck?," Chevri asked, a plaintive tone creeping into her quiet voice.  "Or do we have any better ideas about finding a way down to wherever that dragon was hiding?  There has to be a network of passages down there, since it popped up from both the wells inside and the one out front..."


----------



## Zurai (Jun 15, 2008)

"Drekhad can probably break the chain without much trouble. I've seen him punch a hole in a wall when a goblin escaped us..." Alexa smirks in the zealot's direction. "And I agree about the tunnels. I think we should stop up those wells, so they can't be used to get out and we can use this floor of the temple as a safe haven of sorts, and go looking for another outlet. Perhaps hidden near the huts outside?"


----------



## Graf (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, I can't find anything. I've tapped or prodded just about every slab* in those corridors. I can check around out here 'n see if there's anything. 

If not I can do a detailed check**. *Kason *doesn't look enthusiastic. Might as well bring your bed rolls out if that happens though. It's not quick work.

Don't suppose any of you magical types see anything... magical? Maybe some invisible lizard man type riddle?

[sblock=*]I'm assuming that it's a general kind of search roll for every thing; i.e. I roll and you tell me if I find anything. So I don't need to roll once to search for traps, and then another to search for secret doors, etc.[/sblock]
[sblock=**]I.e. take twenty[/sblock]

[sblock=If all else fails]Kason will grudgingly provide one of his detect magic scrolls to help scan. He'll do that before he has to start taking twenty on everything. But after a good five or ten minutes of asking if anyone else can do it.
Lazy>cheap but lots of both.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jun 16, 2008)

"Hedowin took a quick look around yesterday, but we can be more thorough. I don't use many of my minor enchantments, so I may as well be the one to play peekaboo." And, putting action to words, Alexa concentrates briefly, invoking a _detect magic_ spell. She walks slowly from room to room, sweeping her gaze past all available surfaces - walls, ceiling, and floor - looking for any residual magical effects.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 16, 2008)

"I had chosen my rituals for today expecting another hard fight," Chevri said as the search went on, and on, and on...  "But if we cannot find any way down there, tomorrow I can prepare a spell to tunnel through the stone at the bottom of one of the wells.  It would take a lot of power though- perhaps we ought to search the nearer huts as well, as long as we aren't threatened."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 16, 2008)

*Talas*

"I am little help in this matter.  The best I could do would try and create sounds of battle near a well and lure the dragon out.  It might be possible if the door down there opens, we could dump a body down there and hope it jams the door open."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 16, 2008)

"Axe or a hammer?"

Looking at his left and right sides.

"Oh, you're talking to me, right? Let's do this."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 16, 2008)

Once the are finished with the wolverine, Hedowin urges them to follow him into the room where they last saw the dragon and the blackscales.

"I think we should look in here some more, as we only had a short time yesterday to look around before our wounds made us depart."

"Surely there is a secret passageway or staircase that leads to the depths of this temple, as I doubt the blackscales would use the wells."

He shakes his head slightly as he walks towards the room.

"Unfortunately, I have no magics available to me that would aid in the findings of said secret contraptions, unless they were magical in nature, which I highly doubt -- most likely they would be of the mundane kind."

[sblock=OOC]
We need to check thoroughly the altar room and the room that had the ceremonial armor, along with the secret passageways themselves.  Perhaps there is a secret passageway INSIDE the secret passageways....

Redclaw: any more detailed info you can give us on the eastern most rooms?
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 17, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]
> We need to check thoroughly the altar room and the room that had the ceremonial armor, along with the secret passageways themselves.  Perhaps there is a secret passageway INSIDE the secret passageways....
> 
> Redclaw: any more detailed info you can give us on the eastern most rooms?
> [/sblock]



 [sblock=OOC]I think I've gotten all the search checks I'm going to get for those passageways. Unless we start taking 20.

If detect magic isn't turning up anything, and searching the room again doesn't either I think it's time to start thinking outside of the box. 

Either poking around outside in the huts, climbing around on the outside of the temple or going down the wells.

[sblock=Just to OOC kibbitz....] if the choices were "go in and out of your house through a well" or "be eaten by your paranoid dragon boss" I think most of the blackscales would opt for the former. 
I mean... the dragon isn't going to make it easy to get into it's lair, and that's probably where it keeps the _eye_... :/

Think about it like this... if Kason dies horribly investigating the wells we can always just petition to have him come back as some sort of incorporeal undead and scout by passing through the walls....  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 17, 2008)

The eastern most rooms appear to be the main temple, clearly a place of worship.  The altar shows the wear of frequent use.  The inner room seems to double as both a sleeping area for someone important enough to have a nice hammock, and a storage area for the temple's wealth, most of which has been removed.  There is no sign of any secret passage, other than the one you saw the blackscale high priest disappear through.


----------



## Graf (Jun 17, 2008)

*Kason *thoroughly checks the altar if he hasn't already. Religious types love to hide things in their altars...


----------



## Zurai (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=Redclaw OOC]Any pings on the _detect magic_ radar?[/sblock]"Well, we know there's some kind of machinery to close the wells off, from the way the dragon called out as it was running with its tail 'tween its legs. Maybe, if all else fails, we can force one of them open. Make a _lot_ of noise, though, and they'd know we're coming."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 17, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 21/21*

He knods his head in agreement.

"Those fouls lizards HAVE to have some sort of hidden lever or switch that could control some way into the bowels of this place.  And I agree that it would be most logical for them to hide it somewhere in, around, or under that altar."


----------



## Graf (Jun 17, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> He knods his head in agreement.
> 
> "Those fouls lizards HAVE to have some sort of hidden lever or switch that could control some way into the bowels of this place.  And I agree that it would be most logical for them to hide it somewhere in, around, or under that altar."



 [sblock=Checking the altar]Kason's search is +10. If he doesn't find anything he'll search the whole thing thoroughly. _The wizard probably knows something..._

Should I be rolling?
Usually in my games if the player can't tell the outcome or shouldn't know (detect lies, etc) I (the DM) usually roll; but it does increase the burden on the DM.

How do you want to do it?

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=rolling] I usually work the same way, and have even been known to roll checks that the player alread rolled.  Although search checks are fine, as I usually don't allow rerolls on them, (I already searched that, why would I search it again?).
[/sblock]

Alexa's spell seems to be working fine, as every time one of her companions comes into her line of sight she sees numerous magical auras on his or her body, but she detects no magic from the temple itself.

Kason searches the altar, but finds little of significance.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "Axe or a hammer?"
> 
> Looking at his left and right sides.
> 
> "Oh, you're talking to me, right? Let's do this."




Taking amoment to fetch a few more tasty blackscale steaks, Chevri headed in to the sacrifice chamber.  While there was little chance of making the wolverine into a real ally, at least they could free the beast and return it to the jungle...


----------



## Graf (Jun 18, 2008)

*Kason *gives up on the altar. It's a big hunk o' ugly. Nothing special about it.

He goes outside to poke around in the mud huts and survey the outside of the temple.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 18, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Taking amoment to fetch a few more tasty blackscale steaks, Chevri headed in to the sacrifice chamber.  While there was little chance of making the wolverine into a real ally, at least they could free the beast and return it to the jungle...



It looks hungry and a bit suspicious.  It will gladly take the meat, but it doesn't let its hackles down.

Is Chevri going to attempt a wild empathy check?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 18, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Now, now, this just won't do at all." He says as he shakes his head.

Thinking out loud, the mage walks around the room.

"The wounded blackscale retreated down the secret passageway -- but to *where?* Obviously, there is an underground level to this temple, so he obviously would have retreated to that location to join with the others.  If no entrance existed in this room near the altar, then it must be somewhere else in the temple."

As he wanders after the others towards the wolverine, he mulls things over.

"I think we should investigate the secret passageway between the main hall and the wolverine chamber -- possibly a secret passage could be found there, as well as the barracks of the clergylizards."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 18, 2008)

*Talas*

"Agreed.  That seems like a good enough plan for now.  Unless all the blackscale wanted to do was get away.  I doubt the dragon would take kindly to failure.  If it was only trying to get away from us and the temple our search could end fruitless."

Talas mulls things over for a while.  _What would Cholas do?_ "Perhaps if we could find meaning in the art in the main chamber it would give us insight into where a secret passage would be?"   Talas goes again to look, possibly for deeper meaning into the bas-relief.

[sblock=ooc]Not sure if I can make a knowledge check again on the bas-relief.  Arcana, Religion, Planes, and Nature are all +10[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 18, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Not sure if I can make a knowledge check again on the bas-relief.  Arcana, Religion, Planes, and Nature are all +10[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc] You can make a search check to notice anything you missed before. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 18, 2008)

*Talas*

[sblock=Redclaw]Search 18 [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> It looks hungry and a bit suspicious.  It will gladly take the meat, but it doesn't let its hackles down.
> 
> Is Chevri going to attempt a wild empathy check?




Chevri approached the wolverine cautiously, her soft voice droning what she hoped was a reassuring sound, almost like a cat purring.  She had forgotten just how imposing this creature was up close- she really hoped they would be able to set it free without a disaster...  She turned for just a moment, making sure none of her companions was between her and the door.

OOC: Yeah, wild empathy at +9- she'll spend an AP if the base die roll is 5-10.  She keep one steak back (and be ready to run), just in case they do get the creature free, so she can lead it out of the temple.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 19, 2008)

Talas notices a small structure in the lower right corner of the bas-relief.  On closer examination, it seems to resemble the temple you are now standing in, with one major difference.  Where the temple portico stands in real life, in the bas-relief there is nothing but a large, open cavern reaching into the depths of Khyber.

Chevri spends a minute or two pacifying the wolverine, until it is finally willing to let Drekhad close enough to free it.  With a single, well-placed swing of his axe, he sunders the chain.  The wolverine spares a single glance back at the shifter, then disappears out the door and heads into the jungle.


----------



## Graf (Jun 19, 2008)

Poking around outside the temple (Search +10) *Kason *almost jumps out of his skin when he sees the wolverine bolt out of the temple.

That's one thing dealt with...


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 19, 2008)

Nothing new outside the temple.


----------



## Graf (Jun 19, 2008)

Kason comes back inside and heads over to the well. After a good careful Listen (+8) he gets out some rope and begins to secure it nearby.

Now... if something grabs me, or what have you... there's gonna need to be some pulling on this here rope. I ain't dying in no place like this. We agreed?

[sblock=OOC]I think there's been enough futzing around and trying to find alternatives.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 20, 2008)

The well descends 20 feet to a stone bottom.  Kason easily recognizes that it is, in fact, a door.  He is unable to find a mechanism to open it, however.


----------



## Graf (Jun 21, 2008)

_Figures..._ the thief thinks...
He crawls back up and checks around the well (nearby walls, etc) for an opening mechanism [search +10]. 

If he doesn't find anything he says Any o' you casters got anything for opening? Like a _knock_? If not it looks like we're going to have to go in the noisy way...
from the sour look on *Kason*'s face you'd think he'd just eaten an entire bag of limes.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 21, 2008)

His search turns up no sign of an opening mechanism.  (Not much of a stronghold if anyone can get in, right?   )


----------



## Zurai (Jun 21, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Did Talas let anyone know about the discrepancy between the bas-relief and reality?[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Any o' you casters got anything for opening? Like a _knock_? If not it looks like we're going to have to go in the noisy way...
> from the sour look on *Kason*'s face you'd think he'd just eaten an entire bag of limes.




Chevri had peered over the rim of the well, watching the searching process with (apparent) interest.  As Kason clambered back up, she stepped back, and took a long sweeping view of the area around the temple portico.  "I have nothing that would be useful today, but I might prepare a ritual tomorrow that could help.  It seems as if most of the lizardfolk have left the area, though, so perhaps a bit of a wait might not be so dangerous as we expected..."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 22, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 21/21*

"Alas, even with an infinite amount of time, I would be of no use to break through such wards." Hedowin exclaims.

"Perhaps we could try each of the other two wells to see if we reach the same result?"

"If not, we must regroup -- for there must be a way to gain entrance to the lower level -- for it appears that the black whelp had a support crew down there for it -- they can't all have the power of flight."


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 23, 2008)

You all have searched pretty thoroughly.  You haven't found any sign of another entrance/exit to whatever lies beneath the temple.  You also haven't found any sign of the artifacts most of you have been hired to seek.

Do you want to try to break through the bottom of the well, or do you want to wait until tomorrow so that Chevri can prepare an appropriate spell?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 23, 2008)

OOC: I'm all for trying to break through the plate if possible.  If that doesn't work, then I think waiting for Chevri to prepare an appropriate spell would be the most logical choice.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 24, 2008)

OOC: I suppose we can try to break through by mundane means for a while (say until night time, or until something else draws our attention).  If we don't make any real progress, we can cap the wells for the night (with bodies, or parts of the huts, which we should be able to demolish fairly easily), camp in the temple, and let Chevri pray for Stone Shape in the morning...  Unless someone has a better plan.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 24, 2008)

OOC: Agreed.  If we make no progress on the well doors, then we should camp out in the temple -- we might be able to catch someone coming in or out of one....


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 24, 2008)

It takes a solid hour of work, with Drekhad and Talas trading off to avoid exhaustion, before a hole large enough for everyone to fit through is hacked through the foot-thick stone door.  Peering through the wreckage, it is evident that the "well" drops another 20 feet down to a hewn stone floor.  

Which well did you hack through, anyway?


----------



## Graf (Jun 24, 2008)

*Kason *looks down at the blackness. Don't suppose they heard us... do ya he mutters.

Then, checking his ropes one more time, he makes ready to rappel his way down into the gloom [_ooc: climb +2 using knotted rope_].


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 24, 2008)

OOC: The outside well, maybe?  It seems to fit best with the image they saw on the wall inside...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 24, 2008)

OOC: Agreed once again -- the outside well seems the logical choice.

"I can make one of you invisible for a short time to scout out the area beyond the well -- but I somewhat think that is not exactly the best course of action, for we cannot expect ANYONE down there to NOT know where we are after the last hour or so of banging on that damn rock."

If requested, Hedowin will cast invisibility on someone to scout out below (probably Kason).  Else, he is willing to send Ebony down through the hole for a quick reconoiter of the immediate area they are dropping into.


----------



## Graf (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, _invisibility _is the ticket. Brilliant idea!  *Kason *is enthusiastically supportive of the idea.
_
OOC We're not, like, talking right on top of the well are we? Where the monsters can hear us? Cause that would be capitally stupid enough to warrant a TPK..._


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 24, 2008)

Talas wipes the sweat from his brow, his clothes were soaked in sweat for having been taking turns bashing in the well.  _What I would give for one of the cooling springs that the holy ones back home bathe in right now._

After breaking through the well, Talas offers his opinions on scouting the interior.  "I think you should send the bird down there for right now.  Once we are all properly down there, invisibility would be an option.  If Kason got caught somehow before we were down there, we don't want to be blundering around down there without knowing what we are up against.  Your bird's mobility is a great asset to us in scouting and if we didn't need the invisibility for scouting then that much the better."
[sblock=ooc]I take it the spells of acid resistance have wore off?  50 min duration.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 24, 2008)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]I take it the spells of acid resistance have wore off?  50 min duration.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc] Yup.  That's the downside of the hard way. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Chevri peered curiously down into the well as the others prepared their scouting strategy.  She wondered what was behind the stone barricade (or what was left of it), and it wouldn't do for the dragon to pop out while they were getting ready.


----------



## Graf (Jun 26, 2008)

If leading off with the little fella is your decision then... heck... your call. *Kason *nods.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 27, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 21/21*

"I think it should only take Ebony a moment to ascertain the hostility of the immediately room below."

He turns to Ebony and speaks to him in a low, calm voice,"I need you to fly down below the ground and look for anything that is alive.  Come back to me immediately."

The black bird bobs its head up and down,"I go.  I go."

Then, like a stone, the bird folds its wings and drops down the well, passing through the hole in the stone cover.


[sblock=OOC]
If the area below is lit, Hedowin will do nothing else but wait for Ebony to return.  If it is dark, then he will cast _light_ upon a stone and drop it through the hole.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 27, 2008)

Kason, drawing the Pitted Blade, squats down by the edge of the hole and listens (+8) carefully.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

The area below is illuminated only by the light coming in from the well, until Hedowin drops a glowing stone.  With the addition of a light source, the spcae below becomes somewhat visible.  It appears to drop another 20' down from the bottom of the well, making it 40' total from the ground.  From where you stand you can see a number of massive bones, resting on a pile of glittering coins.  

As you watch, you see a 4' long black body fly across your field of vision, and hear a startled cry that sounds like Ebony.  Hedowin gets hammered by a rush of fear and pain through his empathic link with the familiar as it takes 4 points  of damage.

Initiative rolls please.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 27, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 21/21*

Hedowin cries out in pain and concern as the psychic waves from Ebony hit him.  "Hurry back to me!" he shouts.

His worst fears quicky overcome his mind as he realizes his dear friend is no where near as manuevreable or fast as the dragon is.



[sblock=OOC]
Initiative:
Hedowin, Ebony initiative (1d20+1=18, 1d20+2=20) 

If he has line of sight to the dragon, he will cast an empowered Magic Missile from the wizard side while using a charge from his gloves to make 3 missiles.

First action though, will be to get Ebony out of there and away from the dragon.
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 27, 2008)

Initiative (1d20+0=6)

"Wait, did something happen?"


----------



## Graf (Jun 29, 2008)

_Dragon... not big. Still... better feathers than me..._
*Kason *tries to listen at the hole even as he girds himself for battle.

_ooc: Init 13 (roll 1643467 - still can't link on weekends)_


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 30, 2008)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1644954/: Init: 10

Talas quickly begins to rummage through his pack for his silk rope.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Chevri looked down into the well for just another moment- then she drew forth a few scraps of important leaves, casting them outward with a complicated gesture.  The shredded leaves hung in the air for a moment, then began to dance as if caught in a wind that touched nothing else.  Her voice rose from its usual soft tone, calling something forth from the wilds of a far off, and very different, forest.

OOC: Initiative 1d20+7= 21; expending Flaming sphere for a Summon Nature's Ally II, calling a Dire Bat- placement will depend on where the dragon is when I finish.  Roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1645218/


----------



## Zurai (Jul 8, 2008)

Alexa moves up to the rim of the well at Hedowin's startled cry, a dagger appearing almost magically in her hand as she pulls it back to thow.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative (1d20+2=22) Oh, sure, _now_ I roll a natural 20. Any takers on how many <11 rolls I'll get for attack rolls in the combat?

Maneuvers: Maneuvers (1d5=3, 1d4=2), Leading the Attack and Vanguard Strike. (NOTE: Forgot to change the description field, but it's pretty obviously not an attack roll for throwing a dagger )

She'll move up to the well, draw a dagger as part of the move, and throw it at the creature down there if she can see it. Thrown dagger (+1 to hit for height) (1d20+7=15, 1d4+1=5) Well, there's one <11.

If she can't see anything except the raven, she'll just move and ready an action to Vanguard Strike the creature if it comes into melee range.

End of turn maneuver: End of turn maneuver (1d3=1), Crusader's Strike.[/sblock][sblock=Alexa's mini-stats]*ALEXA SHALESS*
Human Crusader/Bard
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flatfooted* 15
*HP* 31/31 - *Delayed* 0/5
*AP* 2/7
*Fort* +4 *Ref* +6 *Will* +6; +2 Will vs fear

*STATUS*
*Inspire Courage:* INACTIVE
*Bardic Music:* 4/4
*Sandals of Sprinting:* 3/3
*Devastation Gauntlets:* 3/3
*Badge of Valor:* 3/3
*Wand of cure light wounds:* 46 charges
*Stance:* Bolstering Voice
*Active Spells:* none

*MANEUVERS*
*Readied:* (1) Crusader's Strike, (2) Vanguard Strike, (3) Leading the Attack, (4) Stone Bones, (5) Douse the Flames
*Granted:* Leading the Attack, Vanguard Strike, Crusader's Strike
*Expended:* None

*SPELLS*
*0th level*: 2/3
*1st level*: 3/3
*2nd level*: 1/1[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 9, 2008)

22  Alexa
21  Chevri
18  Hedowin (I use the same init. count for familiars/companions as their masters)
17 Dragon
13  Kason
10  Talas
6 Drekhad


Alexa moves up to the rim of the well at Hedowin's startled cry, a dagger appearing almost magically in her hand as she pulls it back to throw.

Chevri looked down into the well for just another moment- then she drew forth a few scraps of important leaves, casting them outward with a complicated gesture. The shredded leaves hung in the air for a moment, then began to dance as if caught in a wind that touched nothing else. Her voice rose from its usual soft tone, calling something forth from the wilds of a far off, and very different, forest.

Ebony flies back out of the well, feeling the jaws of the dragon close just behind her tailfeathers.  Hedowin is unable to see the dragon, and so is unable to cast a spell at it.

The hissing roar of the dragon sounds from down below, but it shows no sign of emerging from the depths of its home.

Kason tries to listen at the hole even as he girds himself for battle.

Talas quickly begins to rummage through his pack for his silk rope.

"Wait, did something happen?"  the crusader asks.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Chevri peered down into the well a moment longer, completing the last phrases of her invocation.  A moment later, a massive bat pooped into existence at the bottom of the well, ready to see if the dragon was still about...

OOC: Lacking any more visible target, Chevri will just put the summoned Dire Bat into place straight down the well, past the hole- about where we saw the dragon-shape pass by.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 10, 2008)

Talas pulls out his rope and begins tying it to himself.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 10, 2008)

*Hedowin*

His spirits buoyed by the return of his familiar in one piece, he narrows his eyes and stares down the well.

"That whelp must be killed once and for all -- its beyond personal at this point."

"Now, someone help me down there to the top of the well, for I am no use up here."

[sblock=OOC]
Hedowin needs to get down to the wall in the bottom of the well first, before going through the hole that was opened up into the level below.

Spells active:

Mage Armor (~ 3 hrs remaining)


Spells for the Day:

Wizard:
0th - 4 - Read Magic, Daze, Read Magic, Ray of Frost
1st - 4 -Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Grease, Enlarge Person
2nd - 3 - Glitterdust, Glitterdust, Invisibility

Sorcerer:
5/4

[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jul 11, 2008)

*Kason *lurks silently by the entrance. If the little fella hears our wizard is coming down, maybe he'll stick his head out.

*Kason *tightens his grip on his sword.

[sblock=OOC]Ready and action to stab anything that comes out of the hole.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 11, 2008)

Nothing comes out of the hole to tempt Kason's prepared strike, but as Chevri's spellcasting ends the group hears a series of screeches, howls and yelps from down below, along with a nasty sizzling sound that precedes the smell of the acid spray that you have seen two or three times recently.

Talas, meanwhile, continues to tie his rope around himself.  (I'll roll the use rope check. )


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 11, 2008)

Drekhad remains aloof, somewhat waiting for something to actually happen.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Chevri gave one more quick glance down the well- her eyes narrowed as if she were considering something.  A moment later, she gave a soft chuffing sigh, then moved around the edge of the well to help handle the rope.  "We ought to get down there- I called something to act as a distraction, but I don't know how long it will last..."


----------



## Graf (Jul 14, 2008)

No way I'm going in that well! *Kason *sheaths his falchon. That damn thing can probably hear everything we say! *Kason *acts loudly [bluff +4]. Lets distract it and head for the hills! 

The thief launches a flash pellet down [DC 15 or blinded and dazzled]into the shaft, then trying to take advantage of the distracting blast of light, grabs hold of the lip of the shaft and swings down into the darkness. 
Unfortunately he lands poorly in the darkness. Despite the agony he's in as he sprains his ankle his unbelievably powerful sense of self preservation (MS rolled 20=28) keeps him from making a sound.

He tries to land, or scramble someplace with cover from the dragon. _I bet it can see in the dark. I bet it's watching me and laughing. _
[ooc: Hide +13; if you know, Kason can find some kind of cover: will use an action point and sly fortune reroll on the hide check]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 14, 2008)

22  Alexa <-- starting here
21  Chevri
18  Hedowin (I use the same init. count for familiars/companions as their masters)
17 Dragon
13  Kason  <-- ending here
10  Talas
6 Drekhad

Alexa continues to wait for a plan of action.

Chevri suggests that they head down, meanwhile the sound of the scuffle below continues.

Hedown welcomes Ebony back and asks for assistance in descending into the well.

More sounds come from below, including a distressed screech that Chevri recognizes as the panicked sound of a bat.

Kason bluffs, drops an alchemical pellet, then jumps over the edge, disappearing into the well.
[sblock=Kason] 40' fall, 13 points of damage.  It is dark, with the only light coming from the well.  He is able to find cover in the dragon's hoard (actually the skeleton of a much larger dragon rests atop it)  Map to follow.  Go ahead and spend your action point.[/sblock]

Actions for Talas and/or Drekhad now that Kason has taken the plunge?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 15, 2008)

Talas with the rope tied securely about him tosses one end to Drekhad.  He pulls his everburning torch out of his pack and tosses it down the well.  "Hang on," he says to Drekhad, "I'm going in."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2008)

Hedowin watches with a smile as Talas slides down the rope.  "I'll be down in a moment -- I have something to repay that whelp for, and I will not settle for anything less than his hide this time."

[sblock=OOC - light in pit]
Should be a _light_ spell still in effect from Hedowin -- when he tossed a rock with the spell down below.  Duration is 10 minutes, due to it being cast from the sorcerer side, so CL1.
[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2008)

"Oh right! Into the breeches! Forward! Dogs! War! Something like that!"

Drekhad will move down at the next opportunity, boldly yelling all kinds of nonsense. Once the group is all down he'll try to open his mindlink (racial).


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm confused.  Is Drekhad holding the rope for Talas to climb down (I will need a strength check for D and a climb check for T if so), or is Drekhad jumping in?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh, didn't realize he needed to hold the rope.

Str (1d20+2=22) 

"Looks like you've lost some weight. Swamp ruining your diet?"


----------



## Graf (Jul 16, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Just jump right on in! There are some nice soft rocks to cushion your fall.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 17, 2008)

"No but the smell of the your breath is! Just keep me from falling down there too fast. I'll try and chase it out!" Talas begins to drop down the well.


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 17, 2008)

22 Alexa 
21 Chevri
18 Hedowin (I use the same init. count for familiars/companions as their masters)
17 Dragon
13 Kason 
10 Talas  <-- starting here
6 Drekhad  <-- ending here

Talas throws the rope to Drekhad and begins to climb down the rope, easily getting to the bottom of the well.  He realizes, however, that continuing down will be more difficult, as he will no longer have a wall to brace himself against.  (Move 1/2 speed, climb check 18.)

Drekhad gamely holds the rope, but looks agitated at being unable to enter the fray.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Is there anything to tie the rope to outside?  perhaps one of the pillars on the portico?[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 17, 2008)

That would likely leave the rope about 10' above the floor, meaning a 10' drop.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Chevri kept peeking down into the well as she waited for an opportunity to climb down the rope with the others.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 23, 2008)

Hedowin shakes his head once again.

"How many times will I not have the appropriate spells prepared?" He mutters to himself.

"How often do I prepare the levitation magicks -- only to not have any use -- but NOW, I am in desperate need of such magicks and to have only prepared spells which I have no use of.....  Perhaps Professor Margut criticism was correct in Mages in the Wild class...." 

"Dammit man."

Hedowin waits impatiently as he awaits his turn down the rope, knowing full well that someone was going to have to stay above to keep the rope as a viable option to ascend from the depths of the earth.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 25, 2008)

"Tie it off, so I can get further!"  Talas gauges the position of the dragon below and the fall he would take if he jumped willingly.

[sblock=ooc]How far is the fall if I were to jump?[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 25, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] The first round gets you halfway down.  You can get the rest of the way down in the second round, but the DC is higher due to lack of walls to brace against.  If you just drop, it's about 20 feet down from the bottom of the well. [/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 27, 2008)

*Talas 42/42 hp  AC 25*

After gauging the distance, Talas leaps over the edge into the area below.  He lands hard, and his knees buckle as he sits on his behind, furiously swinging his flail at the dragon if nearby.

[sblock=ooc]Jump down.  Trying to take less damage.  I have no ranks in jump so I fall prone when I hit the ground.  Jump -1 vs DC 15:  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1676937/:  9--FAIL.  If there is an enemy adjacient to me when I land.  I'll make an attack.  +0 (prone, full combat expertise, 1d8+4 damage, AC:  25.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 2, 2008)

*Hedowin, Mage 5, Hp: 21/21*

The mage looks quickly at the zealot after he scans the surroundings.

"Where do you think the closest tie-off point for that rope would be?"

As he looks around and only sees the pillars of the portico, he realizes that the rope would not be long enough to reach those and still provide a safe transit down (or up).

"We all need to be down there, else the whelp might get away again!"

The mage quickly thinks of calling an unseen servant, but quickly dismisses the idea, as it would not be able to bear the weight of anyone on the rope.

"Natch." He says to no one in particular, as he paces feverishly while looking down the well.


----------

